# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية **متجددة إن شاء الله

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية*
*الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر
**(1)
**
مقدمة

النبوة نعمة ورحمة
الحمد لله رب العالمين نحمدك اللهم على نعمة  الإيمان بك وشرف الإسلام لك، ونسألك يا ربنا أن تجعل لنا من أنوارك نوراً  يسرينا الخير والشر بصورتيهما، ويعرفنا الحق والباطل بحقيقتيهما، حتى نكون  ممن يسعى نورهم بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم، ومن الموصوفين بقولك :   (أُوْلَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ الإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِنْهُ) [المجادلة /22].

وأصلي وأسلم وأبارك على خير خلق الله ورحمته المهداة سيدنا محمد أكمل  الخلق روحاً وعقلا، وأقومهم بدنا ورسما، وأعلاهم قدراً وذكراً، وأرفعهم  فضلا ونبلا، وأشرفهم مجدا وعزا، وأحسنهم خُلقا وخَلقا، وأصدقهم قولاً  وفعلا، وأصفاهم طوية وقلبا، وأطهرهم نية وقصدا، وأهداهم طريقا وهديا،  وأرشدهم سلوكا ومنهجا، وأسدهم مسلكا ورأيا، وأنبلهم غاية ومقصدا، وأكرمهم  أصلا ومحتدا، وأعزهم بيتا ومنبعا، وأعرقهم أرومة وجمعا . 
أدبه ربه فأحسن تأديبه، ورباه فأكمل تربيته، وجعله خاتما للنبيين والمرسلين، وحجة على جميع العالمين : (لِيَهْلِكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ وَيَحْيَا مَنْ حَيَّ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَسَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ)[الأنفال /42] . 
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة ترضيك وترضيه وترضى بها عنا يا رب العالمين . وبعد، 

فإن الأنبياء هم مجدفوا سفينة البشرية، وهم الذين قادوها إلى ساحل  النجاة عبر التاريخ البشري، ومهما تنكر أحد لهذه السفينة، واستغنى عنها،  وتفاداها إلى (جبل) فإن مصيره المحتوم هو مصير ابن نوح الشارد المارد العاتي الطاغي الذي         قال : (سَآوِي إِلَى جَبَلٍ يَعْصِمُنِي مِنْ الْمَاءِ) فقال له : (لا عَاصِمَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِلاَّ مَنْ رَحِمَ) [هود/ 43] . 
إن الأنبياء والرسل هم صفوة الخلق واجتباء الخالق : (اللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي مِنْ الْمَلائِكَةِ رُسُلاً وَمِنْ النَّاسِ)  [الحج/ 75]. (وَرَبُّكَ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيَخْتَارُ) [القصص/ 68] .  وقد اختارهم الله لحمل رسالاته وإبلاغها للناس، ودعوة الخلق إلى عبادة  الخالق وتوحيده، ووعد من أطاع بالثواب، وإيعاد من عصى بالعقاب ( لئلاَّ يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ) [النساء /165] . 

وقد تفرد الأنبياء بكمال علمهم  بالله - تعالى -  وبصفاته وأحكامه  ومرضاته، وبخواص العقائد والأعمال والأخلاق صححيها وسقيمها، وصالحها  وفاسدها، وما تجر وتستتبع من سعادة وشقاء في الدنيا، وثواب وعقاب وجنة ونار  في الآخرة، وخصهم الله – بقدر ما يريد – بعلم ما يكون بعد هذه الحياة، وفي  ذلك العالم من حشر، ونشر، وإنعام، وعذاب، ونعيم، وجحيم . 
(عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ فَلا يُظْهِرُ عَلَى غَيْبِهِ أَحَداً إِلاَّ مَنْ ارْتَضَى مِنْ رَسُولٍ) [الجن /26-27]. 
لقد وقفوا عليهم - الصلاة السلام - على جبل النبوة يشرفون منها – بقدر  ما يريد الله – على عالم الغيب والشهادة، ويخبرون بما يهجم على هذه  البشرية، وعلى هذه المدنية في المستقبل القريب والبعيد، وما يكمن لها من  خطر وضرر في حياتها، ثم ينذرون قومهم شفقة وإشفاقا، وحبا وإخلاصا، فإذا  نازع منازع هذا الحق الطبيعي العقلي، وهذه البداهة، وشك أو شكك في مركزهم،  قالوا في صيحة وإخلاص، وتألم وإشفاق (قُلْ  إِنَّمَا أَعِظُكُمْ بِوَاحِدَةٍ أَنْ تَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ مَثْنَى  وَفُرَادَى ثُمَّ تَتَفَكَّرُوا مَا بِصَاحِبِكُمْ مِنْ جِنَّةٍ إِنْ هُوَ  إِلاَّ نَذِيرٌ لَكُمْ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ) [سبأ /46] .وإلى لقاء قادم إن شاء الله

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية*
*الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر**(1)*

*الحلقة(2)*



حاجة الإنسانية إلى النبوة
إن الأنبياء هم الوسيلة الوحيدة للمعرفة  الصحيحة والهداية الكاملة لذلك يلح القرآن على أن الأنبياء هم الأدلاء على   الله وصفاته الحقيقية، وهم المصدر الوحيد لمعرفة الله تعالى المعرفة  الصحيحة، التي لا يشوبها جهل ولا ضلال، ولا سوء فهم، ولا سوء تعبير، ولا  سبيل إلى معرفة الله تعالى المعرفة الصحيحة إلا ما كان عن طريقهم، لا يستقل  بها العقل، ولا يغني فيها الذكاء، ولا تكفي سلامة الفطرة، وحدة الذهن،  والإغراق في القياس، والغني في التجارب، وقد ذكر الله تعالى هذه الحقيقة  الناصعة على لسان أهل الجنة، وهم أهل الصدق، وأهل التجربة، وقد أعلنوا ذلك  في مقام صدق كذلك: (الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي هَدَانَا لِهَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلا أَنْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ) [ الأعراف /43 ]. وقرنوا هذا الاعتراف والتقرير بقولهم: (لَقَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا بِالْحَقِّ).  فدل على أن الرسل وبعثتهم هي التي تمكنوا بها من معرفة الله تعالى، وعلم  مرضاته، وأحكامه والعمل بها، الذي تمكنوا به من الدخول في الجنة، والوصول  إلى دار النعيم. 


سر شقاء البشر:
إذاً  قد ضل وتعب، وجاهد في غير جهاد من أراد معرفة الله تعالى  المعرفة الصحيحة وصفاته وأسمائه الحسنى، وما بينه وبين هذا العالم من صلة،  والعلم  بإحاطته به، وقدرته عليه، ونفوذ أحكامه فيه، عن غير طريق الأنبياء  والمرسلين، واعتمد في ذلك على عقله، وعلمه، وذكائه، وإلمامه ببعض العلوم  والصنائع، ونجاحه في بعض المحاولات العلمية، وإنتاجه الضعيف المتواضع أو  العظيم الضخم في بعض مجالات علمية، وحق عليهم قوله تعالى:(هَاأَنْتُمْ  هَؤُلاءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ  فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا  تَعْلَمُونَ) [ آل عمران /66 ].


مصير الأمم المتمدنة التي استغنت عن علم الأنبياء:
إن التقدم العلمي، والرقي المدني، والذكاء الإنساني، والقفزة  الحضارية الهائلة التي يشهدها عصرنا الراهن لم ولن تغني عن أصحابها شيئا  إذا هم أعرضوا عن دعوات النبيين والمرسلين، وإن حاجتهم إلى هذا العلم الذي  يحمله الأنبياء، وينفردون به بين الخلق، حاجة الغريق إلى قارب النجاة،  وحاجة المريض المشرف على الهلاك إلى الدواء الإكسير، ولا يزال أفرادها  بالنسبة إلى هذا العلم – مهما علا كعبهم في العلم والمدنية– جهالا أميين،  وفقراء مفلسين، وأطفالا صغاراً، وكانت الأمم على خطر – رغم كل فتوحها  العلمية وازدهار المدنية– إذا جهلته أو رفضته. 


وقد وقعت أمم متمدنة راقية غنية في العلوم والآداب التي يضرب بها  المثل في الذكاء والعبقرية فريسة الإنكار والاستكبار، والإعجاب بنفسها،  والادلال بعلومها وصنائعها، ونظرت إلى ما جاء به نبي عصرهم بعين الازدراء  والاحتقار، وزهدت فيه واستصغرته، فذهبت ضحية الغرور، وكان عاقبة أمرها  خسرا. 
وإلى لقاء قادم إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية*
*الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر*
الحلقة(3)
*علم الأنبياء وعلوم البشر
*
*مثل العلم الذي يجئ به الأنبياء مع علوم البشر* 
*إن الفرق الواضح الذي بين علم الأنبياء وبين علوم العلماء والحكماء يتجلى بوضوح في هذه القصة:* 
*يحكي أن فريقا من تلاميذ المدارس ركبوا سفينة للنزهة في البحر، أو  للوصول إلى البر، وكان في النفس نشاط،وفي الوقت سعة، وكان الملاح المجدف  الأميَّ خير موضوع للدعابة، والتنادر، وخير وسيلة للتلهي وترويح النفس،  وخاطبة تلميذ ذكي جرئ، وقال: يا عم! ماذا درست من العلوم؟ قال: ولا شيء يا  عزيزي! قال: أما درست العلوم الطبيعية يا عمي؟! قال: كلا، ولا سمعت بها،  وتكلم أحد زملائه، وقال: ولكنك لابد درست علم الإقليدس، والجبر، والمقابلة!  قال: وهذا أغرب، وتصدقوني إني أول مرة أسمع هذه الأسماء الهائلة الغربية،  وتكلم ثالث (شاطر) فقال: ولكني متأكد بأنك درست الجغرافية والتاريخ! فقال:  وهل هما اسمان لبلدين، وعلمان لشخصين؟. 
*
*وهنا لم يملك الشباب نفوسهم المرحة، وعلا صوتهم بالقهقهة، وقالوا:  ما سنك يا عم؟! قال: أنا في الأربعين من سني! قالوا: لقد ضيعت نصف عمرك يا  عمنا! وسكت الملاح الأمي على غصص ومضض، وبقي ينتظر دوره، والزمان  دوار.* 
*وهاج البحر وماج، وارتفعت الأمواج، وبدأت السفينة تضطرب، والأمواج  فاغرة أفواها لتبتلعها، واضطرب الشباب في السفينة – وكانت أول تجربة لهم في  البحر – وأشرفت السفينة على الغرق، وجاء دور الملاح الأمي فقال في هدوء   ووقار: ما هي العلوم والآداب التي درستموها في الكلية، وتوسعتم فيها في  الجامعة من غير أن يفطنوا لغرض الملاح الجاهل الحكيم، ولما انتهوا من عد  العلوم المرعبة أسماؤها، قال في وقار تمزجه نشوة الانتصار: لقد درستم يا  أبنائي هذه العلوم الكثيرة فهل درستم علم السباحة؟ وهل تعرفون إذا انقلبت  هذه السفينة – لا قدر الله – كيف تسبحون وتصلون إلى الساحل بسلام؟ قالوا:  لا والله يا عم! هو العلم الوحيد الذي فاتتنا دراسته والإلمام به، هنالك  ضحك الملاح، وقال: إذا كنت قد ضيعت نصف عمري فقد أتلفتم عمركم كله، لأن هذه  العلوم لا تغني عنكم في هذا الطوفان، إنما كان ينجدكم العلم الوحيد، هو  علم السباحة الذي تجهلونه. 
*
*هذه هي قصة الأمم المتمدنة الراقية – التي مضت – كانت دائرة معارف،  وكانت زعيمة العالم كله في كل ما أنتجه البشر، وتوصلوا إليه في العلوم  والحكمة، واكتشفوا به هذا الكون الواسع والذخائر المودعة فيه، ولكنها جهلت  العلم الوحيد الذي يوصل إلى الخالق، ويُعرِّف به، والذي تنال به النجاة،  وهو بر السلام والساحل المقصود، هو الذي يضبط الأعمال، والرغبات، ويقهر  النزوات، والشهوات، ويصلح الأخلاق، ويهذب النفوس، ويردع عن الشر، ويدفع إلى  الخير، ويلهم خشية الله التي لا صلاح للمجتمع، ولا قوام للمدنية بغيرها،  ويحمل الإنسان على التهيؤ للمصير، والاستعداد للآخرة، ويخفف من غلواء  الأنانية، وحب الذات، والتكالب على حطام الدنيا، ويلهم الاقتصاد والسداد،  ويمنعه من الجهاد في غير جهاد. 
*
*وقد حكي الله قصة هذه الأمم التي غلب عليها الزهو والتيه، واستصغرت  شأن الأنبياء المبعوثين في عصرها، الذين لم يشتهروا بامتياز في علم من  العلوم السائدة فقال:** (فَلَمَّا  جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرِحُوا بِمَا عِنْدَهُمْ مِنْ  الْعِلْمِ وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون)[ غافر/83 ].* 
*وهذه قصة كل أمة بلغت شأوا بعيدا في  العلم والمدنية والصناعة والحكمة بعد بعثة الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وقد منعها استكبارها وزهوها واعتمادها الزائد على علومها وحضارتها،  وعلى أساتذتها النوابغ وعباقرتها الكبار من الإفادة من العلم الغزير الذي  جاء به محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والتمسك بأهدابه، والسير في  ركابه، وقصة كل أمة معاصرة تمكنها الإفادة من هذا الدين الخالد، ومن هذا  النور الوضاء، وستلقى هذه الأمم كلها جزاء الاستكبار، ونتيجة هذا الإنكار  أو الاستغناء، في تعفن حضارتها، وانهيار مدنيتها.
*
* وشأن الأقطار الإسلامية والعربية في الإعراض عن هذه التعليمات،  وهذا العلم الغزير الموجود، والزهد في الاستفادة منه، والتهالك على الحضارة  الغربية، والقيم المادية، والأوضاع الجاهلية، والفلسفات القومية أو  الاشتراكية أغرب، وهي على خطر عظيم لا يدفعه شيء، ولا تزال معاقبة بالفرقة  والاختلاف، والفوضى والثورات، والتحاسد والتباغض، وعدم التعاون والاتحاد،  وذهاب الريح والشوكة، والهوان على العدو**(1)**.*
*(1)**      انظر: محاضرات إسلامية في الفكر والدعوة للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي 3/15، 16، 19، 21.
**وإلى لقاء قادم إن شاء الله

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(4)
طوق النجاة: اتباع رسول الله


إذا كانت النبوات – كما تقدم – نعمة، والرسالات رحمة، فإن خاتم  الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو نعمة النعم وعين الرحمة،  قال تعالى:  (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ) [ الأنبياء /107 ]. وسيرته العطرة هي المثال الحي، والتطبيق العملي، والنموذج الواقعي للاستقامة على منهج الله وفق مراد الله. 
وقد عبرت عن ذلك أدق تعبير أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها حين سئلت عن خلقه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقالت: (إن خلق نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان القرآن)(1). 


أي إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان نموذجا حيا للفضائل والأخلاق التي  دعا إليها القرآن فإذا كان الإسلام يدعو إلى العدل، ويجعله إحدى قيمة  العليا، ومبادئه الأساسية، ويقاوم الظلم بكل صوره، فإن حياة النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وسيرته مثال ناطق لتحقيق العدل في جميع المجالات: العدل مع  النفس، والعدل مع الأسرة، والعدل مع الأقارب، والعدل مع الأصدقاء، والعدل  مع الأعداء، وهكذا كل ما يمكن من صور العدل ومظاهره، والأمثلة التطبيقية  لهذه الأنواع من العدل موفورة في سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وستأتي معنا  فيما بعد إن شاء الله تعالى. 


وإذا كان الإسلام يدعو إلى الشورى،  بوصفها أساساً من أسس الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية في الإسلام، فإن سيرة  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هي وسيلة الإيضاح لتطبيق هذا المبدأ الجليل، كما  يلمس ذلك الدارس لغزوات مثل: بدر وأحد وخيبر وغيرها. 
وقس على ذلك كل الفضائل الخلقية مثل: الصدق، والأمانة، والوفاء،  والصبر، والسخاء، والشجاعة، والرحمة وغيرها، فإن سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم هي التطبيق الرائع لهذه الأخلاق. 


وهكذا كل المبادئ والمعاني والقيم التي جاء بها الإسلام تتجلى في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم.(2)
ومن أجل ذلك كان صلى الله عليه وسلم أسوة، وكان قدوة، وكان على خلق عظيم وصدق الله العظيم، إذ يقول:  سورة ا(وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ) [لقلم/ 4] 
يقول ابن عباس في تفسير هذه الآية: (لعلى دين عظيم، لا دين أحب إلي، ولا أرضى عندي منه وهو دين الإسلام)(3).


وهذا ما  حدا بابن القيم أن يقول: (الدين كله خلق، فمن زاد عليك في الخلق، زاد عليك في الدين).
إذا كان هذا شأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم  وشأنه سيرته، فإن دراسة السيرة تصبح من الأهمية بمكان كبير، ذلك أنها  تبصير بمنهج الله تعالى، ثم هي أيضا منجاة من أمواج الشهوات والأهواء التي  تعبث ببني البشر اليوم. 
إن سعادة الأمم والأفراد، والشرق والغرب، والأولين والآخرين، منوطة  بالإيمان برسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم، والاهتداء بسيرته، والتمسك بسننه،  والالتفاف حول دينه، ومن اتجه عنه إلى الشرق أو الغرب، وآوى إلى (جبل) فلن  يعود إلا بالويل، ولن ينال إلا الشقاء، ولن يستقبله إلا البلاء، ولن يظلم  إلا نفسه. 


وهذا كتاب في السيرة النبوية، يرتكز في بنيانه على كتاب الله تعالى  وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، منهما يغترف، وإليهما يعود، ولن أهمل  الاستفادة من كتب التاريخ والسير قديمها وحديثها، بعد البحث والتمحيص  والتحقيق، والموازنة بين الروايات، والأخذ بما يصلح للاحتجاج منها، وترك ما  عداه. 


ولن اقصر دراستي في السيرة النبوية  على السرد التاريخي فحسب كما صنع معظم المتقدمين، وبعض المتأخرين، ولا على  التعليق على مواقف السيرة أوجلها، مع إغفال الهيكل الأصلي، أو الجانب  التاريخي كما صنع بعض المحدثين، وإنما جمعت بين الحسنين، الهيكل التاريخي  مع تحري الحقيقة، والتعليق على المواقف، وانتزاع العبر النافعة، والدروس  المفيدة منها. 


ولن أترك حدثا مهما، أو موقعة فاصلة،  أو سرية مهمة، أو عملا بارعا، أو سياسة راشدة، أو قيادة حكيمة، أو أي تصرف  كريم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو لأحد أصحابه، إلا أقف عنده، أو عندها  وقفة أو وقفات، ليتبين للقارئ فرق بين الأخلاق المحمدية، وسياساته الحكيمة  الرشيدة في السلم والحرب، ومع الأصدقاء، ومع الأعداء، مهما بلغ ذلك الغير  من العقل، والعلم، والكياسة، والسياسة، والقيادة، والعدل، والرحمة، لكي  أخلص من ذلك إلى الفرق البعيد ما بين النبوة، وغير النبوة، والبشر الرسول،  وغير الرسول.


وفي الحق أن المُحدَثين في باب التحليل، والتعليق، والموازنة بين  المواقف قد أربوا في ذلك على المتقدمين، وأكسبوا السيرة جدة ورواء، وقد  تفاوتوا في ذلك على حسب تفاوتهم في المواهب، وسعة العلم والأفق، والاطلاع  على سير الآخرين. 
والله أسال أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم، وأن يرزقني شفاعة نبيه العظيم، وأن يحشرني في زمرته وصحبته (مَعَ  الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ النَّبِيِّينَ  وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُوْلَئِكَ  رَفِيقاً) [ النساء /69 ]. 




**         (1)    أخرجه مسلم، كتاب صلاة المسافرين، باب جامع صلاة الليل، رقم (1739).
(2)   انظر ثقافة الداعية ص 57.
(3)   تفسير القرآن العظيم لابن كثير  (4/402). 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(5)
*
*معنى السيرة
*

*قال ابن فارس: (السين والياء والراء أصل يدل على مضي وجريان ... والسيرة الطريقة في الشيء والسنة لأنها تسير وتجري)**(1).*
*وقال الراغب:** (والسيرة الحالة التي يكون عليها الإنسان وغيره غريزياً كان أو مكتسباً، يقال: فلان له سيرة حسنة وسير ة قبيحة، وقوله: (سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الأُولَى)* *[ سورة طه / 21] أي الحالة التي كانت عليها من كونها عودا**(2)**.* 
*وقال ابن منظور: والسيرة: السنة ... والسيرة: الطريقة، ... والسيرة: الهيئة .. وسير سيرة: حدث حديث الأوائل**(3)**. 

*
*وفي المعجم الوسيط:* *(والسيرة النبوية، وكتب السير: مأخوذة من السيرة بمعنى الطريقة، وأدخل فيها الغزوات وغير ذلك، ويقال: قرأت سيرة فلان: تاريخ حياته)**(4).* 
*والخلاصة:**  أن السيرة بمعناها اللغوي تعني: حكاية أخبار الأوائل والأمم السابقة أو  السابقين من أبناء الأمة، وقد يراد بالسيرة أيضا ترجمة حياة شخص ما، أو ذكر  الأخبار الخاصة بشخص من الأشخاص، ومن هنا فإنه حينما يمدحون شخصا يقولون  عنه (حسن السيرة) ويعنون أنه مستقيم الخلق والسلوك، لكن علماء المسلمين  قرروا أن لفظ (السيرة) إذا جئ بها مفردة ومعرفة قصد بها على الفور (السيرة  النبوية) والتي تعني: ترجمة حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحيث أصبحت علما  على علم قائم بذاته وهو علم السيرة، وعليه: 

*
*فعلم السيرة:**هو  ذلك العلم الذي تدرس فيه أنباء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مولده – والذي  يستلزم التعريف بأصوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأجداده،وما كان لهم من مكانة  في قومهم – ونشأته، وبعثته – والتي تستلزم ذكر الإرهاصات التي سبقت البعثة –  وما أتاه الله من معجزات وموقف قومه من الدعوة، وموقفه منهم، وأساليبه صلى  الله عليه وسلم في الدعوة، ومنهجه في تربية أصحابه وتعليمهم، وأخبار  المسلمين الأوائل، وبيان ما لقبه هؤلاء، وهجرته صلى الله عليه وسلم من بلد  الله الحرام (مكة) إلى المدنية المنورة، وجهاده في سبيل نشر الدين الذي بعث  به، وأخبار أصحابه الذين شاركوه هذا الجهاد، وأخبار غزواته ومعاركه ووفاته  صلى الله عليه وسلم* *.**(5)* 


*(1)* * معجم مقاييس اللغة 3/ 120- 121.**
(2)* *  المفردات ص 247.**
(3)* * اللسان، مادة: سير.**
(4)* *  المعجم الوسيط 1/485.**
(5)* *   السيرة النبوية للدكتور عبدالمهدي 1/7، الجامع الصحيح للسيرة النبوية 1/8، محمد رسول الله بين كتاب السيرة العطرة ص 18.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(6)*

*العلاقة بين السيرة والمغازى*




*كان  المؤرخون المسلمون في فترة سابقة يقرنون كلمة المغازي بكلمة السير،  فيقولون (المغازي والسير) ولبعض المتقدمين مؤلفات تحمل الكلمتين معا، فلابن  عبدالبر كتاب اسمه (الدرر في اختصار المغازي والسير) ولابن سيد الناس كتاب  أسماه (عيون الأثر في المغازي والشمائل والسير)، وقد عقد البخاري في صحيحه  كتابا أسماه كتاب (المغازي).* 

*وكلمة المغازي مأخوذة من الفعل: غزا، يقال: غزا يغزو غزوا فهو غاز وجمعه غزاة وغز، والغزو: الخروج إلى محاربة العدو(1).*

*وقد  أطلق العلماء الغزوات على أخبار الغزاة وغزواتهم ثم صارت تستخدم في الحديث  عن غزوات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجهاده ومعاركه التي خاضها في سبيل  نصرة الدين وانتشار الدعوة، ثم توسعوا في هذا المعنى فصارت تشمل حياة النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها،وهي بهذا المعنى الأخير مرادفة لمعنى كلمة السير(2).*

*يقول  محققوا كتاب السيرة لابن هشام: (لفظتا المغازي والسير إذا أطلقتا فالمراد  بهما عند مؤرخي المسلمين: تلك الصفحة الأولى من تاريخ الأمة العربية، صفحة  الجهاد في إقامة صرح الإسلام وجمع كلمة العرب تحت لواء الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وما يضاف إلى ذلك من نشاط النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر أبائه  وما سبق حياته من أحداث لها صلة بشأنه وحياة أصحابه الذين أبلوا معه في  إقامة الدين)(3).*

*
*






*          (1)      المفردات ص 260. 
(2)      السيرة النبوية في ضوء القرآن والسنة لشيخي الأستاذ الدكتور مروان شاهين ص 9، ومحمد رسول الله بين كتاب السيرة العطرة ص 18-19.
(2)      السيرة النبوية لابن هشام، المقدمة، تحقيق: مصطفى السقا وإبراهيم الإبياري وعبدالحفيظ شلبي.
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(7)

*

*علاقة السيرة بالسنة*




*يجدر بنا قبل تبيان أوجه العلاقة بين السيرة والسنة، أن نعرف بالسنة كما عرفنا بالسيرة.* 

*فالسنة في اللغة:  السيرة أو العادة أو الطريقة المبتدأة حسنة كانت أم سيئة، غير أن أهل  اللغة اتفقوا على أن كلمة السنة إذا أطلقت انصرفت إلى الطريقة أو السيرة  الحميدة فقط، ولا تستعمل في غيرها إلا مقيدة(1).* 

*السنة في الاصطلاح: هي  أقواله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – غير القرآن الكريم، وأفعاله، وتقريراته،  وصفاته الخلقية والخلقية، وسائر أخباره سواء كان ذلك قبل البعثة أم بعدها(2).* 

*وإذا  نظرنا إلى هذا التعريف وجدناه يلتقي في كثير منه مع موضوع علم السيرة،  فدراسة الصفات الخلقية للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودراسة أحواله قبل البعثة  وبعدها كل ذلك من موضوعات علم السيرة، وهو في الوقت ذاته من موضوعات السنة،  وهذا يوضح مدى العلاقة بين هذين العلمين الجليلين، وإن كانت هناك بعض  الفروق التي لا تخرم هذه العلاقة ولا تخل بها، منها:* 

*1-أن  هناك عموما وخصوصا وجهيا بين كل من السيرة والسنة بمعنى أنهما يجتمعان في  أشياء وينفرد كل علم منهما عن الآخر بأشياء، فيجتمعان في بيان صفة أكله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وشربه ونومه وما شابه ذلك.* 

*وتنفرد  السيرة بالتعرض لتحديد ليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم، والتعريف بنسبة  وأجداده ومكانة أجداده صلى الله عليه وسلم في قومهم وطهارتهم وقيامهم على  خدمة بيت الله الحرام، وكثير من شئونه صلى الله عليه وسلم كالآبار التي شرب  منها، وكثير من أخبار المغازي كعدد من شهدها وتوقيتها، وكم من أشياء  انفردت بها السيرة احتاجها شراح الحديث في شروحهم(3).* 

*وتنفرد السنة بأحاديث الأحكام، والتي فيها النهي عن الربا، وشريعة الخيار، وشريعة الحوالة، والرهن وما شابه ذلك(4).* 

*يقول  أحد الباحثين المعاصرين: (كانت سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم تنقل وتروي على  أنها أحداث الدين، بكل ما فيها من أقوال وأعمال، وهدى وسلوك، وجهاد وقتال،  حتى كان الفصل لأقواله وأفعاله وتقريراته في كتب الحديث، حينما بدأ تدوين  كتب السنة، وبقيت بعد ذلك روايات السيرة بمفهومها العلمي، ولابد أن نعيد  إلى الأذهان أن السيرة بمفهومها العام قبل التقسيمات العلمية: لها سنة  وسيرة – أو مغاز وسير – تشمل كتب السنة وكتب السير، ولهذا تتسم بالكمال  والشمول والحيوية، وكان الداعي إلى مثل هذا الفصل هو حاجة المسلمين لروايات  الحديث في نطاق الأحكام والاستدلال الفقهي، وعدوا ما بقي من ذلك – مما سمى  بالسيرة – أموراً شخصية أو عامة يرجع إليها المسلم بصدد إنماء العلاقة بين  المسلمين ورسولهم صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعرفة شخصيته، وأبرزوا فيها ما سبق  ولادته عليه الصلاة والسلام من الأحداث، وما تلاها، ثم بعثته إلى الناس  ودعوته لقومه وصبره على أذاهم، ثم هجرته وما تلاها من تركيز على غزواته  وجهاده... إلى انتقاله إلى الرفيق الأعلى..)(5)*

*2-  أن الكتابة في السيرة النبوية يراعي فيها الزمن وأحداثه وذلك غير الكتابة  في الحديث حيث المنهج فيه يختلف بمنهج الكتاب وغرض مؤلفه وجامعه، وهو فيه  يدور على أمرين:* 

*أولهما: يتناول أقوال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من حيث دلالتها على الأحكام الشرعية كما في الكتب الستة وسنن الدرامي والموطأ.* 

*ثانيهما: يتناول الحديث من حيث مرويات الصحابة والشيوخ كالمسانيد والمعاجم.* 



*
*





*         (1)      انظر: اللسان، مادة: سنن، تاج العروس، نفس المادة، المعجم الوسيط، نفس المادة، إرشاد الفحول ص 33. 
(2)      انظر: السنة ومكانتها في التشريع الإسلامي ص 47، الوسيط في علوم ومصطلح الحديث ص 16. 
(3)      انظر: فتح الباري كتاب الجهاد، باب وجوب النفير 6/44. 
(4)     السيرة النبوية للدكتور عبدالمهدي 1/7-8.
(5)      شعاع من السيرة النبوية في العهد الملكي للدكتور راجح عبدالحميد الكردي ص 6.
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(8)



*
علاقة السيرة بالتاريخ


التاريخ فعله *(أرَخَ)* يقال : أرَّخ الكتاب : حدد تاريخه ، وأرخ الحادث ونحوه : فصل تاريخه وحدد وقته *(1)*. 
*والتاريخ*: فن يبحث فيه عن وقائع الزمان من حيثية التعيين والتوقيت ، بل عما كان في العالم ، وموضوعه: الإنسان والزمان *(2)*. 
ومن  خلال هذا التعريف للتاريخ تتضح علاقة السيرة به وأنها علاقة وثيقة، إذ  تمثل السيرة حقبة معينة من هذا التاريخ، فعلاقتها إذا بالتاريخ علاقة الجزء  بالكل . 
فكتب  التاريخ هي المؤلفات التي تهتم بسرد وقائع الأمم والدول والأخبار البشرية  من لدن خلق آدم عليه السلام – غالباً – إلى عصر المصنف . 
أما كتب السيرة النبوية فهي قاصرة على حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما يتصل بها من أحداث وأحوال.
وتفترق  السيرة عن التاريخ في أن موضوعها لا يستقيم بغير الإسناد الذي بمثله يقبل  الحديث ، ومن ثم وجب التحري في إثبات أحداثها، ولا ينبغي للمؤرخ الذي يعني  بالسيرة أن يقحم نزعته الذاتية أو اتجاهه الفكري والديني أو السياسي في  تفسير الأحداث وتعليلها . 
يقول  الدكتور البوطي : (كُتَّاب السيرة وعلماؤها، لم تكن وظيفتهم بصدد أحداث  السيرة ، إلا تثبيت ما هو ثابت منها ، بمقياس علمي يتمثل في قواعد مصطلح  الحديث المتعلقة بكل من السند والمتن ، وفي قواعد الجرح والتعديل المتعلقة  بالرواة وتراجمهم وأحوالهم) . 

فإذا  انتهت بهم هذه القواعد العلمية إلى أخبار ووقائع ، وقفوا عندها ، ودونوها ،  دون أن يقحموا تصوراتهم الفكرية ، أو انطباعاتهم النفسية ، أو مألوفاتهم  البيئية ، إلى شيء من تلك الوقائع بأي تلاعب أو تحوير . 
لقد  كانوا يرون أن الحادثة التاريخية التي يتم الوصول إلى معرفتها، ضمن نفق من  هذه القواعد العلمية التي تتسم بمنتهى الدقة ، حقيقة مقدسة، يجب أن تجلي  أمام الأبصار والبصائر كما هي ، كما كانوا يرون أن من الخيانة التي لا  تغتفر أن ينصب من التحليلات الشخصية والرغبات النفسية التي هي في الغالب من  انعكاسات البيئة ، ومن ثمار العصبية ، حاكم مسلط يستبعد منها ما يشاء  ويحور فيها كما يريد . 
لقد  كان العمل التاريخي إذن بالنسبة إلى هذه السلسلة من سيرته صلى الله عليه   وسلم ، ينحصر في نقلها إلينا محفوظة مكلوءة ، ضمن تلك الوقاية العلمية  التي من شأنها ضبط الرواية من حيث الإسناد واتصاله ، ومن حيث الرجال  وتراجمهم ، ومن حيث المتن أو الحادثة وما قد يطوف بها من شذوذ ونحوه . 
أما  عملية استنباط النتائج والأحكام والمبادئ والمعاني من هذه الأخبار (بعد  القبول التام لها) فعمل علمي آخر منضبط بأسس وقواعد أخرى ، تقوم ضمن قالب  علمي يقصيها عن سلطان الوهم وشهوة الإرادة النفسية *(3)*. 

السيرة النبوية والمذهب الذاتي في كتابة التاريخ 
في  القرن التاسع عشر ظهرت طرائق كثيرة متنوعة في كتابة التاريخ وتدوينه ،  منها المذهب الذاتي ، ويعد (فرويد) من أكبر الدعاة إليه والمتحمسين له . 
ولا  يرى أقطاب هذا المذهب من ضير في أن يقحم المؤرخ نزعته الذاتية أو اتجاهه  الفكري والديني أو السياسي ، في تفسير الأحداث وتعليلها والحكم على  أبطالها... بل إنهم يرون أن هذا هو واجب المؤرخ ، لا مجرد وصف الأخبار  وتجميع الوقائع العارية . 
وهذا  المذهب الجديد في كتابة التاريخ قد أصبح أساساً لمدرسة جديدة في دراسة  السيرة النبوية وفهمها عند طائفة من الباحثين والذين تصوروا أن الغرب لم  يتحرر من أغلاله ، إلا يوم أخضع الدين لمقاييس العلم ... فالدين شيء والعلم  شيء أخر ، ولا يتم التوفيق بينهما إلا بإخضاع الأول للثاني ، وإذا كان  العالم الإسلامي حريصا حقا على مثل هذا التحرر فلا مناص من أن يسلك الطريق  ذاته ، وأن يفهم الإسلام هنا ، كما فهم الغرب النصرانية هناك ، ولا يتحقق  ذلك إلا بتخلص الفكر الإسلامي من سائر الغيبيات التي لا تفهم ولا تخضع  لمقاييس العلم الحديث . 
فكان  أن قاموا بما أسمى فيما بعد بالإصلاح الديني ، واقتضى منهم ذلك أموراً  عديدة ، منها تطوير كتابة السيرة النبوية وفهمها ، واعتماد منهج جديد في  تحليلها، يتفق وما قصدوا إليه من الإعراض عن كل ما يدخل في نطاق الغيبيات  والخوارق التي لا يقف العلم الحديث منها موقف فهم أو قبول . 
وبدأت  تظهر كتب وكتابات في السيرة النبوية ، تستبدل بميزان الرواية والسند ،  وقواعد التحديث وشروطه ، طريقة الاستنتاج الشخصي ، وميزان الرضا النفسي ،  ومنهج التوسم الذي لا يضبطه شيء إلا دوافع الرغبة ، وكوامن الأغراض  والمذاهب التي يضمرها المؤلف . 
واعتماداً  على هذه الطريقة أخذ يستبعد هؤلاء الكاتبون ، كل ما قد يخالف المألوف ،  مما يدخل في باب المعجزات والخوارق ، من سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وراحوا  يروجون له : صفة العبقرية والعظمة والبطولة وما شاكلها، شغلا للقارئ بها  عن صفات قد تجره إلى غير المألوف من النبوة والوحي والرسالة ونحوها مما  يشكل المقومات الأولى لشخصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ويعد  كتاب (حياة محمد) لحسين هيكل أبرز نموذج لهذا الاتجاه في كتابة السيرة  النبوية ، ويعبر مؤلفه عن اتجاهه هذا بصراحة وفخر عندما يقول : (إنني لم  آخذ بما سجلته كتب السيرة والحديث لأنني فضلت أن أجرى في هذا البحث على  الطريقة العلمية)*(4)*.
ومن  نماذج هذه الطريقة الحديثة في كتابة السيرة وفهمها ، تلك المقالات  المتتابعة التي نشرها المرحوم محمد فريد وجدي في مجلة نور الإسلام تحت  عنوان : (السيرة المحمدية تحت ضوء العلم والفلسفة)، والتي يقول في بعض منها  : 
*(وقد  لاحظ قراؤنا أننا نحرص فيما نكتبه في هذه السيرة ، على ألا نسرف في كل  ناحية إلى ناحية الإعجاز ، ما دام يمكن تعليلها بالأسباب العادية حتى ولو  بشيء من التكلف)*.
ومن  نماذج هذه الطريقة أيضا تلك الكتابات الكثيرة التي ظهرت لطائفة من  المستشرقين عن حياة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في نطاق أعمالهم  وكتاباتهم التاريخية التي قامت على المنهج الذاتي الذي ألمحنا إليه آنفا.
إنك  لتراهم يمجدون شخص محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وينوهون بعظمته وصفاته  الحميدة، ولكن بعيدا عن كل ما قد ينبه القارئ إلى شيء من معنى النبوة أو  الوحي في حياته، وبعيدا عن الاهتمام بالأسانيد والروايات التي قد يضطرهم  الأخذ بها إلى اليقين بأحداث ووقائع ليس من صالحهم اعتمادها أو الاهتمام  بها.
وهكذا  وجد أبطال هذه المدرسة الجديدة في إتباع المذهب الذاتي في كتابة التاريخ  الميدان الفسيح الذي يمكنهم من نبذ كل مالا يعجبهم من حقائق السيرة النبوية  مهما جاءت مدعومة بدلائل العلم واليقين ، متخذين من ميولهم النفسية ،  ورغباتهم الشخصية، وأهدافهم البعيدة ، حاكما مطلقا على حقائق التاريخ  وتحليل ما وراءه من العوامل ، وحكما مطلقا لقبول ما ينبغي قبوله ورفض ما  يجب رفضه.
لقد  رأينا – مثلا – أن كل خارقة قد جاء بها متواتر السنة ، وربما صريح القرآن  تؤول ، ولو بتكلف وتمحل ، بما يعيدها إلى الوفاق مع المألوف ، وبما يجعلها  تنسجم مع الغرض المطلوب.
فطير الأبابيل يؤول – على الرغم من أنف الآية الصريحة الواضحة – بداء الجدري.
والإسراء الذي جاء به صريح القرآن ، يحمل على سياحة الروح وعالم الرؤى.
والملائكة الذين أمد الله المسلمين بهم في غزوة بدر يؤولون بالدعم المعنوي الذي أكرمهم الله به ...
وآخر  المضحكات العجيبة التي جاءت على هذا الطريق ، تفسير النبوة في حياة سيدنا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإيمان الصحابة به وعموم الفتح الإسلامي، بأن  جميعه لم يكن إلا ثورة يسار ضد يمين ، أثارتها النوازع الاقتصادية انتجاعا  للرزق وطلبا للتوسع، وألهبتها ردود الفعل لدى الفقراء ضد الأغنياء وأصحاب  الإقطاع.
وبعد  فقد كانت هذه الطريقة في دراسة السيرة النبوية خصوصاً ، والتاريخ الإسلامي  عموما ، مكيدة خطيرة عشيت عن رؤيتها أعين البسطاء من بعض المسلمين ،  وصادفت هوى وقبولا حسنا عند طائفة أخرى من المنافقين وأصحاب الأهواء.
لقد  غاب عن أعين أولئك البسطاء، أن ذلك الهمس الاستعماري الذي يدعو المسلمين  إلى ما أسموه بثورة إصلاحية في شئون العقيدة الإسلامية ، إنما قصد في  الحقيقة نسف هذه العقيدة من جذورها.
وغاب  عنهم أن تفريغ الإسلام من حقائقه الغيبية ، إنما يعني حشوه بمنجزات ناسفة  تحيله أثراً بعد عين ، ذلك لأن الوحي الإلهي – وهو ينبوع الإسلام ومصدره –  يعد قمة الخوارق والحقائق الغيبية كلها، ولا ريب بأن الذي يسرع إلى رفض ما  قد جاء في السيرة النبوية من خوارق العادات ، بحجة اختلافها عن مقتضى سنن  الطبيعة ومدارك العلم الحديث، يكون أسرع إلى رفض الوحي الإلهي كله بما  يتبعه ويتضمنه من إخباراته عن النشور والحساب والجنة والنار بالحجة  الطبيعية ذاتها .
كما غاب عنهم أن الدين الصالح في ذاته لا يحتاج في عصر ما إلى مصلح يتدارك شأنه، أو إصلاح يغير من جوهره*(5)*.
إن  حرص هؤلاء الكتاب على نقل كل جديد ، والجري وراء كل طريف براق كان سببا في  زلزلة إيمان الشرق ، وحيرة وجدانه ، وغزو عقله وقلبه ، بما أخذ عليه  المسالك ، فأضل الشرقيون أنفسهم ، فإذا هم أجساد تنبض بقلوب الغرب وتفكر  بعقوله ، وإذا هم مستسلمون لكل ما تطلع به أوربا ، منقادون لكل ما تأمرهم  به ، متهافتون على كل ما اتصل بها ، ثم إذا هم أذلاء مقلدون ، يحقرون  أنفسهم وآباءهم وميراث حضارتهم وتاريخهم ، وذلك أشر حال وأسوأ موقف ،  وعلينا أن نحسن التفكير في الذي نأخذه من الغرب والذي ندعه ، فإذا أحسنا  التفكير عرفنا فرق ما بين الصناعات والأخلاق والعادات ، فلنأخذ من أوربا  علومها الطبيعية ونتائجها، ولنتجنب أخلاقها وآدابها، فإنه لا فرق بين  الحساب والهندسة والكيمياء في الشرق والغرب، ولكن شتان ما بينهما في  العقائد والخلق وسنن الاجتماع وما يتصل بذلك، فإنه لكل أمة من أخلاقها  وآدابها ثوبا حاكته القرون وعملت فيه الأجيال ، فليس يصلح لغيرها، ولا يصلح  لها غيره . 
وليدرك الذين يتناولون الإسلام بفكر الغرب وعقله خطورة ما يقومون به ، وإنهم بعملهم هذا يهدمون ولا يبنون ، ويخربون ولا يعمرون . 
قال ابن عبدالبر : *( أهل البدع أجمع أضربوا عن السنن ، وتأولوا الكتاب على غير ما بينت السنة ، فضلوا وأضلوا )* *(6)*. 
فنعوذ  بالله من العجب بالرأي ، أو الكلام في دين الله بغير حجة من الوحي، وكم  أخر المسلمين اليوم كثرة الكلام واضمحلال العمل ، فحولوا الإسلام في كثير  من حياتهم إلى كلام وفلسفة وجدل ، والتاريخ يشهد على سفاهة من مضي على هذا  السبيل عبر الزمان ،وجزي الله القائل : 
*لقد  قرأنا السجـلات  التي كتبـوا
فـمـا رأينا صلاحًـا فـي  أئمتهم
جاؤوا إلينا بعـقـلانية  سقـطـت
فـظـن أصحابها أن  الضلال  هدى
إذا  أخـذنـا بدعوى  كل   مبتدع
قوم  تسيرهم  أهواؤهـم   وبـهـم
يـا حائـدين عن الإسلام  أسكركم
سلوا رجال الحديث المخلصيـن ومن
هـل جاء  في ديننا معنى يعـارضـه
وهل  يـعد  لدينا  عـالـمـاً فطنا
يا  مقلة  الوحي  ما  أمعنت  فـي لهو
إن  كنت  واجهت  عقلانية مكـثت
فنحن نشـقى بعلمانية يـدها ممدودة
تـشابه  القوم  في التضليل واجتمعوا
إذا أخذنـا بدعـوى كـل مبتدع

*

*فيما مضـى والأفاعيل التي فعلوا
ولا رأيناه في النسل الـذي نسلوا
عمادها سفسطات القول  والجدل
وأن نـملتهم في  دربها  جـمـل
فأين يذهب ما جاءت به  الـرُّسل
تشقى قلوب وتأتي منهم الـعـلل
لهو وأعماكم عن  ديننا الخـجـل
تحروا الصدق في كل الـذي نقلوا
عقل  سليم   من   الآفات  معتدل
من  يكتم  الحق  مختاراً  وينعـزل
إلا وحركت جرحا كاد يـندمـل
ثير  فـي الناس  أوهامـاً  وتفتعل
ولـها فـي عـصـرنا كـتـل
عـلى التنكر للوحيين واتـصـلوا
فـأين  يذهب ما جاءت به الرسل

*






 *(1)    المعجم الوسيط ( 1/13).*
*(2)    الإعلان التوبيخ لمن ذم التاريخ للسخاوي ص 7.*
*(3)    فقه السيرة للدكتور محمد سعيد رمضان البوطبي ص 20 بتصرف.*
*(4)    حياة محمد ص 16، 17، 20.*
*(5)    انظر : فقه السيرة للبوطي ص 21-25.*
*(6)    جامع بيان العلم ( 2/193 ).*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(9)


*

أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها (1-12)


إن  للسيرة النبوية أهمية كبيرة في حياة المسلمين، رجالاً كانوا أو نساءً،  صغاراً كانوا أو كباراً، ذلك أن التحقق الكامل بعقيدة (أن محمداً رسول  الله) منوط بها، ومتوقف عليها، فضلاً عن بواعث أخرى عديدة تفرض نفسها فرضا  على المرء المسلم لدراسة سيرة نبيه دراسة متأنية مستوعبة لكل جوانب العظمة  فيها، وهذه البواعث هي : 
*1- الإيمان به صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
إن  الإيمان بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ركن من أركان الإيمان، وفرض من  فروض الدين لا ينعقد إيمان المرء ولا يتم دينه إلا به، قال تعالى: *(إِنَّا  أَرْسَلْنَاكَ شَاهِداً وَمُبَشِّراً وَنَذِيراً، لِتُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُعَزِّرُوهُ وَتُوَقِّرُوهُ وَتُسَبِّحُوهُ بُكْرَةً  وَأَصِيلاً)* [ سورة الفتح / 8-9 ] . 
ويحدد  ربنا في موضع آخر من كتابه مراده من المرسل إليهم تجاه من أرسله، إنه  الإيمان به ومؤازرته في دعوته واتباع سبيله، وأن ذلك سبيل تحصيل الهداية  وإدراك الفلاح ونيل الأجر الكبير، فيقول تعالى: *(فَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي  أُنْزِلَ مَعَهُ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ. قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعاً الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ  فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الْأُمِّيِّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ  بِاللَّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ وَاتَّبِعُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ)* [سورة الأعراف /157، 158].
ويقول تعالى : *(آمِنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَأَنْفِقُوا مِمَّا جَعَلَكُمْ مُسْتَخْلَفِينَ  فِيهِ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْفَقُوا لَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ)*[سورة الحديد /7]  ويقول تعالى: *(فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلْنَا وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ)* [سورة التغابن /8].
وإذا  كانت الآيات السابقة تخاطب الناس كافة والخلق جميعا، فهناك آيات أخرى خصت  المؤمنين بالخطاب وألزمتهم بنفس المراد، حيث يقول تعالى : *(يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ  الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ مِنْ  قَبْلُ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالا بَعِيداً)* . [سورة النساء /136] . 
ووصف  المخاطبين في هذه الآية بأنهم آمنوا، وإردافه بأمرهم بالإيمان يشعر أن  الأمر إنما هو بتحصيل الحاصل، لكننا إذا تبينا أن الأمر قد يقصد به ثبات  المأمور ودوامه على ما هو عليه والازدياد منه، وضحت دلالة الأمر في هذه  الآية، وأنها الثبات والاستمرار والزيادة . 
يقول أصحاب التفسير الوسيط : " الخطاب في الآية – للمؤمنين كافة، والمراد من قوله: (*آمِنُوا*) استمروا، أو اثبتوا على إيمانكم بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله ... "(1). 
ويقول  الشيخ المراغي : (وقيل إن الخطاب فيها للمؤمنين كافة، والمعنى ازدادوا في  الإيمان طمأنينة ويقينا وآمنوا برسوله خاتم النبيين وبالقرآن الذي نزل عليه  وبالكتب التي نزلها على رسله من قبله، فإنه لم يترك عباده في زمن ما  محرومين من البينات والهدى)(2). 

ويقول تعالى : *(يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَآمِنُوا بِرَسُولِهِ  يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ نُوراً تَمْشُونَ  بِهِ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ)* [سورة الحديد/ 28] . 

ومعنى إيتاء المؤمنين من أهل ملة الإسلام كفلين من الأجر : أن لهم مثل أجرى من آمن من أهل الكتاب.
ويشرح هذا حديث أبي موسى الأشعري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيح البخاري الذي فيه *(مثل  المسلمين واليهود والنصارى كمثل رجل استأجر أجراء يعملون له، فعملت اليهود  إلى نصف النهار على قيراط، وعملت النصارى من الظهر إلى العصر على قيراط،  ثم عمل المسلمون من العصر إلى الغروب على قيراطين، قال فيه : واستكملوا أجر  الفريقين كليهما)*(3) أي استكملوا مثل أجر الفريقين، أي أخذوا ضعف كل فريق "(4). 




 *(1)     التفسير الوسيط 2/ 938.*
*(2)     تفسير المراغي 5/ 180.*
*(3)     الحديث  أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه، كتاب الإجارة، باب الإجارة إلى نصف النهار 4/521  من حديث ابن عمر، وفي نفس الكتاب، باب الإجارة إلى صلاة العصر 4/522 من  حديث عمر رضي الله عنه، ولفظة : " إنما مثلكم واليهود والنصارى كرجل استعمل  عمالاً، فقال : من يعمل إلى نصف النهار على قيراط قيراط ؟ فعملت اليهود  على قيراط قيراط ثم عملت النصارى على قيراط، ثم أنتم الذين تعملون من صلاة  العصر إلى مغارب الشمس على قيراطين قيراطين، فغضبت اليهود والنصارى، وقالوا  : نحن أكثر عملاً وأقل عطاء قال : هل ظلمتكم من حقكم شيئا ؟ قالوا لا، قال  فذلك فضلي أؤتيه من أشاء " وأخرجه البخاري أيضا من حديث أبي موسى والذي  أشار إليه صاحب التحرير، كتاب الإجارة، باب الإجارة من العصر إلى الليل  4/523.* 

*(4)     التحرير والتنوير 27/ 427-248.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(10)




أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها (2-12)
*


*وليس  أمر الإيمان به صلى الله عليه وسلم قاصرا على الإنس فقط، بل يتعدي ليشمل  الجن أيضا لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم مبعوث إلى الجن والإنس، قال تعالى : (تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيراً)[ سورة الفرقان /1].* 



*وقال عز وجل متحدثا عن استقبال الجن لرسالته : (وَإِذْ  صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَراً مِنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقُرْآنَ  فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا أَنْصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْا إِلَى  قَوْمِهِمْ مُنْذِرِينَ، قَالُوا يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَاباً  أُنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِي  إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ. يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا  دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ وَآمِنُوا بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ  وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ، وَمَنْ لا يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ  فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءُ  أُولَئِكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ) [ سورة الأحقاف /29-30].* 



*وإذا  كان هذا شأن الجن في إنصاتهم للداعي وتلبيتهم للدعوة وتحذيرهم للغير من  عدم الإيمان به والاستجابة له، فعلى الإنس أن يسابقوهم في هذا المضمار وأن  يسارعوا إلى الإيمان به والاستجابة له، لاسيما وقد رهن الله الحياة الكريمة  الآمنة بالاستجابة له، وذلك حيث يقول تعالى : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ)[ سورة الأنفال /204].*




*روى  الدرامي بسنده من حديث ربيعة الجرشي قال : أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقيل له : لتنم عينك، ولتسمع أذنك، وليعقل قلبك، فنامت عيني، وسمعت أذني،  وعقل قلبي، قال : فقيل لي : سيد بني داراً، فصنع مأدبة، وأرسل داعيا، فمن  أجاب الداعي دخل الدار وأكل من المأدبة، ورضي عنه السيد، ومن لم يجب  الداعي، لم يدخل الدار، ولم يطعم من المأدبة، وسخط عليه السيد، قال : فالله  السيد، ومحمد الداعي، والدار الإسلام، والمأدبة الجنة "(1).* 

*فمن  أجاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل الإسلام، ومن دخل الإسلام حظي  برضوان الله عز وجل، ومن حظي برضوان عز وجل كافأه بجنة عرضها السماوات  والأرض، نسأل الله أن ننعم بنعيمها.* 

*وإذا  كان ما مر هو أمر الله إلى الإنس والجن، فإن الإيمان به صلى الله عليه  وسلم لا يقتصر على سائر الناس دون الأنبياء والرسل، بل يشملهم جميعا،فإنهم  مطالبون بالإيمان به صلى الله عليه وسلم ونصرته إن أدركوه ولحقوه، قال  تعالى : (وَإِذْ  أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ كِتَابٍ  وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ  لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّ  هُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ  عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُوا وَأَنَا  مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ) [ سورة آل عمران /81 ].* 

*قال علي بن أبي طالب وابن عمه ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : (ما  بعث الله نبيا من الأنبياء إلا أخذ عليه الميثاق لئن بعث الله محمدا وهو  حي ليؤمنن به ولينصرنه وأمره أن يأخذ الميثاق على أمته لئن بعث محمد وهم  أحياء ليؤمنن به ولينصرنه)(2).* 

*وإذا  كان الأنبياء لم يدركوه حتى يؤمنوا به وينصروه فقد بشروا أممهم بمجيئه  وأعلموهم بأوصافه ونعوته حتى يؤمنوا به وينصروه فيتحقق للأتباع ما لم يتمكن  منه المتبوعون، ولذلك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (والذي نفس محمد بيده لا يسمع بي أحد من هذه الأمة يهودي ولا نصراني ثم يموت ولم يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به إلا كان من أصحاب النار)(3).* 

*وإذا  كان الإيمان به صلى الله عليه وسلم فرضا من فروض الدين وركنا من أركان  الإيمان، فلابد أن يقوم هذا الإيمان على الإقناع العقلي ممتزجا باليقين  الوجداني، وكلاهما لا يقوم ولا يتحقق إلا بعد التعرف على سيرته والوقوف على  صفاته ودعوته، والعلم بأحواله وأخباره، ومن هنا تأتي فرضية دراسة السيرة    النبوية.* 

*يقول أحد الباحثين : (إن  المسلم كل المسلم لا يكمل إيمانه، ولا يحيا  وجدانه، ولا يرجى خيره  وإحسانه لنفسه ولأهله ولأوطانه، إلا إذا عرف سيرة رسوله المصطفى ونبيه  المجتبي جملة أو تفصيلا، ثم تأسي بما علمه منها في سلوكه وأخلاقه، لأن  المسلم العالم مهما بلغ من العلم بغير الاستنارة بهدي النبي وسنته يكون  كالتائه الذي يتخبط في دياجير الظلمات)(4).* 

*ومن  أجل ذلك أيضا حض القرآن الكريم الناس على العلم برسول الله والتفكر في  أمره لتكون العقيدة فيه راسخة، والإيمان به ثابتا، يقول تعالى : (وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ فِيكُمْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ )[ سورة الحجرات /7 ].* 

*ويقول تعالى : (قُلْ  إِنَّمَا أَعِظُكُمْ بِوَاحِدَةٍ أَنْ تَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ مَثْنَى  وَفُرَادَى ثُمَّ تَتَفَكَّرُوا مَا بِصَاحِبِكُمْ مِنْ جِنَّةٍ) [ سورة سبأ /46 ].* 

*إن  القرآن الكريم يريد أن تكون العقيدة فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم مبنية على  المعرفة الكاملة والاقتناع التام، حتى لا تخرم هذه العقيدة الشبهات، ولا  تهددها الشكوك بل يطمئن بها القلب ويسكن بها الفؤاد، وتكون للضمير مناره  الذي يهديه سواء السبيل، وللإرادة قوتها النازعة الوازعة، عن أمرها يصدر  صاحبها في حركاته وسكناته، ونحو أهدافها يتوجه في أقواله وأعماله، يتلقي  دائما وحيها ويستلهمه، ويتوخى إرشادها ويترسمه، فإذا أصبح ذلك دأبه وديدنه  صغرت في عينيه الدنيا وزينتها، وتضاءلت في نفسه نوازع الهوى وحاجات الجبلة،  فلا يفكر في مطالب شخصه إلا لماما، ولم يركن إلى الدعة واللهو إلا  استجماما، على أنه حين يلم بشيء من ذلك فإنما يتناوله باسم العقيدة  والمبدأ، وعلى النحو الذي ترسمه له العقيدة والمبدأ، استعانة على الحق  وتقويا على الجد.* 

*أولئك  حقا هم أصحاب العقائد والمبادئ الذين فنيت أشخاصهم في عقائدهم، وانمحت  أهواؤهم في مبادئهم، وأصبحوا كأنهم عقائد متجسدة، ومبادئ ماثلة تمشي في  الناس. (أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الرَّاشِدُونَ، فَضْلاً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَنِعْمَةً)     [ سورة الحجرات 7-8].* 

*
*



*
*

*(1)        سنن الدرامي، المقدمة، باب ما كان عليه الناس قبل مبعث النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم 1/18، ورواه الطبراني أيضا وسنده جيد كما في الفتح 13/ 356،  ومجمع الزوائد 8/ 260 وأصل الحديث في صحيح البخاري، كتاب الاعتصام بالكتاب  والسنة، باب الاقتداء بسنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، رقم (7281) من  حديث جابر بن عبدالله.* 

*(2)       تفسير ابن كثير 1/ 378.* 

*(3)       الحديث أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه، كتاب الإيمان، باب وجوب الإيمان برسالة نبينا إلى جميع الناس. * 


*(4)       سيرة الرسول ومعالمها من القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة لمحمد إسماعيل إبراهيم ص 9ط : دار الفكر العربي. 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(11)




أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها (3-12)*




*2-محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم:* 

*إن  حب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فريضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة، وليس الحب فقط، بل  مرتبة أعلى، وهي إيثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحب، بمعنى أن يتفوق حب  المؤمن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، على حبه لنفسه وأهله وماله والناس  أجمعين، قال تعالى: (قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ  آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ  وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ  كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ  اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ) [ سورة التوبة /24 ].* 



*وكفى  بهذا حضا وتنبيها ودلالة وحجة على إلزام محبته، ووجوب فرضها، وعظم خطرها،  واستحقاقه لها صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ قرع تعالى من كان ماله وأهله وولده  أحب إليه من الله ورسوله، وأوعدهم بقوله تعالى: (فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ)، ثم فسقهم بتمام الآية، وأعلمهم أنهم ممن ضل ولم يهده الله(1).*

*وعن أنس رضي الله عنه، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين)(2).*

* وعن أنس أيضا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ثلاث  من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان: أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما،  وأن يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا لله، وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر كما يكره أن  يقذف في النار)(3).* 

*وروى البخاري بسنده إلى أبي عقيل زهرة بن سعيد أنه سمع جده عبدالله بن هشام قال: (كنا  مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو آخذ بيد عمر بن الخطاب، فقال له عمر: يا  رسول الله، لأنت أحب إلي من كل شيء إلا من نفسي، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم: (لا والذي نفسي بيده، حتى أكون أحب إليك من نفسك)، فقال له عمر: والله لأنت أحب إلي من نفسي فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الآن يا عمر))(4).*

*والتعبير بقوله " أحب " في الآية والأحاديث السابقة، تعني أن يكون الله ورسوله أشد محبوبية عند المؤمن من كل محبوب سواهما.* 

*
*



*
*

*(1)   الشفا للقاضي عياض 2/ 563.* 

*(2)   الحديث  رواه البخاري في صحيحه، كتاب الإيمان، باب حب الرسول من الإيمان، ورواه  مسلم في صحيحه، كتاب الإيمان، باب وجوب محبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أكثر من الأهل والوالد والناس أجمعين، بتقديم الولد على الوالد.* 

*(3)   الحديث  رواه البخاري في صحيحه، كتاب الإيمان، باب حلاوة الإيمان(16)  وأخرجه مسلم  في صحيحه، كتاب الإيمان، باب بيان خصال من اتصف بمهن وجد حلاوة الإيمان   (165).*

*(4)   رواه  البخاري في صحيحه، كتاب الأيمان والنذور، باب: كيف كانت يمين النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم (6632). وليس الجديد عند عمر هو حصول تلك المحبة الراجحة  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما الجديد هو إدراكه لتلك المحبة والتفاته  إليها.* 
*     تقرير ذلك: أنه كان في أول الأمر قد امتحن نفسه أمام حب المال والولد  والزوج والعشيرة والمسكن والتجارة فوجد حبه لهذه الأشياء كلها مرجوحا بجانب  حبه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يكن قد جرى بعد في خاطره حديث  المقارنة بين حبه له – صلى الله عليه وسلم – وحبه لنفسه، فلم يجرؤ أن يحكم  فيه بشيء بل استثنى نفسه من تلك المقارنة سكوتا عن الحكم بما لم يختبره لا  حكما بعد ذلك بالرجحان، فلما نبهه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكر وقارن  وتحسس قلبه، فإذا هو يجد من رجحان محبته للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  محبته لنفسه ما كان غافلاً عنه لا ما كان خلوا منه، فقوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: الآن يا عمر – معناه: الآن أصبت في قولك وأحسنت التعبير عما في نفسك.  انظر: المختار من كنوز السنة للدكتور دراز ص 343- 344. 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(12)

*
*أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها (4 - 12 )*



*والحب: هو الميل إلى الشيء، وهو قسمان:*

* قسم فطري  يغرسه الله تعالى في القلب بأسباب أو بدون أسباب، ومثل هذا الحب لا سلطان  لصاحبه عليه، إلا أن يعبر عنه فيحاسب عليه، فأصل العاطفة لا يحاسب صاحبها  عليها، أما إذا عبر عن هذا الميل فإنه يملك هذا التعبير فيحاسب عليه، مثل  من تزوج بامرأتين فأحب إحداهما أكثر من الأخرى، فإن اقتصر الأمر على الميل  فقط فهو لا يحاسب، أما إذا فضل من يحبها على غيرها في الكسوة والطعام  والمبيت ونحوه فهو يحاسب على ذلك.* 

*وقسم منه كسبي  يأتي بتوافر دواعيه وأسبابه، كأن يكثر المرء من التفكير في شيء ما، أو  يديم النظر إليه، أو يتمعن في صفاته وأحواله فينشأ عن ذلك ميل قلبي.* 

*والمراد بالحب هنا –  الذي يقدم على كل شيء – ليس هو الحب الطبيعي التابع لهوى النفس، فإن محبة  الإنسان لنفسه من حيث الطبع أشد من محبته لغيره، ومحبته لولده ووالده أشد  من محبته لغيرهما، وهذا الحب فطري لا يستطيع الإنسان دفعه، ولا يؤاخذ  الإنسان عليه، بل على العكس، هو مطالب به، وإنما الحب لله ورسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم – والذي يقدم على كل شيء، هو ذلك الحب العقلي(1).* 

*يقول  البيضاوي فيما ينقله عنه ابن حجر: (المراد بالحب هنا الحب العقلي الذي هو  إيثار ما يقتضي العقل السليم رجحانه، وإن كان على خلاف هوى النفس، كالمريض  يعاف الدواء بطبعه فينفر منه، ويميل إليه بمقتضى عقله فيهوى تناوله، فإذا  تأمل المرء أن الشارع لا يأمر ولا ينهي إلا بما فيه صلاح عاجل أو خلاص أجل،  تمرن على الائتمار بأمره بحيث يصير هواه تبعا له ويلتذ بذلك التذاذا  عقليا، إذ الالتذاذ العقلي إدراك ما هو كمال وخير من حيث هو كذلك)(2).* 

*ويقول  أستاذنا الدكتور مروان شاهين: لماذا لا ينضم الحب القلبي إلى الحب العقلي  في هذه المسألة، إن البعض قد يفهم من هذا الكلام أنه يكتفي بحب الله تعالى  ورسوله حبا عقليا، حتى وإن لم يتجه القلب نحو ذلك، لكننا نقول: إنه من  الممكن أيضا تدريب العاطفة على الاتجاه نحو ما فيه الخير والفلاح، والعصمة  من التردي في براثن الهوى والمعصية، ومن هنا لم يقبل الله تعالى أن يجد  المؤمنون في نفوسهم حرجا من قضاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فَلا  وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ  ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجاً مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا  تَسْلِيماً) [ سورة النساء /65 ].* 

*وأسقط الله تعالى عنهم الاختيار حين يكون هناك حكم لله تعالى أو لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال سبحانه: (وَمَا  كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ  أَمْراً أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ  اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالاً مُبِيناً) [ سورة الأحزاب /36 ].*

*إننا نعلن أن قياس العواطف قياس غير دقيق، فقد يحب الإنسان الشيء وفيه ضرر له، ويكره الخير وفيه نفع له، قال سبحانه: (وَعَسَى  أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئاً وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا  شَيْئاً وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا  تَعْلَمُونَ) [ سورة البقرة /216].* 

*إذن  فعلى المؤمن أن يدرب هواه على إتباع هدى القرآن الكريم وسنة رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم حتى يتحقق فيه قوله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم(3): (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبعا لما جئت به)(4).*

*ويقول الدكتور دراز في نفس المعنى:  (وليس معنى المحبة العقلية أن يدرك العقل تلك الكمالات والفضائل في  المحبوب ويعتقد عظمته وعلو منزلته وإن لم تشعر النفس بالميل إليه كما مثله  (الإمام البيضاوي) بالمريض يميل إلى الدواء بمقتضى عقله وإن كان ينفر منه  بطبعه. كلا، فإن من كانت محبته لله ورسوله كمحبته للدواء المر جدير بأن  يقال له إن يقال له إنه وجد مرارة الإيمان لا حلاوته، وإنما يجد حلاوة  الإيمان من كان هواه في تلك المحبة مناصراً لعقله ومسايرا له جنبا إلى جنب)(5).*

*
*



*
*

*(1)      زاد المتقين شرح بعض ثلانيات سيد المرسلين ص 7.*

*(2)      فتح الباري 1/60 وما بعدها.* 

*(3)      زاد المتقين ص 12.
*

*(4)      قال  النووي في الأربعين ص 70 رويناه في كتاب الحجة بإسناد صحيح، وأخرجه البغوي  في شرح السنة ح 1 ( 104 ) وابن أبي عاصم في السنة ( ح 15 ) واستبعد ابن  رجب الحنبلي تصحيح هذا الحديث في جامع العلوم والحكم ( ص 574-575 ) .* 
* (4)      المختار من كنوز السنة ص 440. 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(13)


أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها (5 - 12 )



*
*وقد  استجمع رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – موجبات المحبة، بما له من كمال  الخلق ونقاء الفطرة، وتمام العصمة، وقد ذكر القاضي عياض – رحمه الله –  كاملا جميلاً في معنى المحبة وموجباتها، ثم بين اجتماع دواعيها كلها في شخص  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: (المحبة في حقيقتها هي ميل القلب إلى ما يوافق الإنسان، إما بموجب الطبع أو بمقتضى الشرع).* 

*فقد  يحب الإنسان الشيء إما لجماله وحسن صورته، كحب الصور الجميلة، والأصوات  الحسنة، والأطعمة والأشربة اللذيذة لحسن مذاقها، فهذه الأشياء وأشباهها  يحبها الإنسان لجمالها الظاهري المحسوس بواحدة أو أكثر من الحواس الخمسة.* 

*وإما  أن يكون حبة للشيء لجمال باطنه وحسن فعاله، كحب العلماء وأهل الصلاح، لما  لهم من السيرة الحسنة والأفعال الكريمة، وقد يحبهم الإنسان ويشغف بهم إلى  درجة التعصب لهم، وهجر الأوطان لمتابعتهم والقرب منهم.*

* وقد يكون حب الإنسان لغيره نتيجة إحسانه له وإنعامه عليه، فقد جبلت النفوس على حب من أحسن إليها(1).*

*وحينما ننظر في تلك الدواعي الثلاثة للمحبة، نجد أن – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قد استجمعها كلها، فله جمال المنظر وحسن الطلعة.* 

*قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: ما رأيت شيئا أحسن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. كأن الشمس تجري في وجهه، وإذ ضحك يتلألأ في الجدر(2).*

*وقالت أم معبد في بعض ما وصفته به: أجمل الناس من بعيد، وأحلاه وأحسنه من قريب(3).*

*وفي حديث ابن أبي هاله: يتلألأ وجهه تلألؤ القمر ليلة البدر(4).*

*وقال  علي رضي الله عنه في آخر وصفه له: من رآه بديهة هابه، ومن خالطه معرفة  أحبه، يقول عنه ناعته، لم أر قبله ولا بعده مثله صلى الله عليه وسلم(5).*

*وله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – كمال الخُلق وصفاء الباطن وحسن الفعال، فهو أكمل الناس خلقا وخلقا، وحسبه تزكية الله له في قوله: (وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ).* 

*
*







*(1)    الشفا 2/ 579.*

*(2)    الحديث أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه (8/74) وموارد الظمآن (2118)، وأحمد في مسنده (2/350، 380) والترمذي في الشمائل ص 115.* 

*(3)    الحديث  أخرجه البيهقي في الدلائل (1/279) وأسناده حسن كما قال ابن كثير، وأخرجه  الحاكم في المستدرك (3/9-10) وقال: هذا حديث الإسناد ولم يخرجاه، ووافقه  الذهبي، وقال: صحيح.*

*(4)    الحديث أخرجه الترمذي في الشمائل رقم (7)، والبيهقي في الدلائل (1/ 286) وسنده منقطع لأن فيه راويان مجهولان.*


*(5)    الحديث  أخرجه الترمذي في الشمائل رقم (6) ص 21 وفيه عمر بن عبدالله مولى غفره،  قال عنه ابن حجر في التقريب ص 65، ضعف وكان كثير الإرسال.* 

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(14)


أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها (6 - 12 )

*

*وإذا  كان الناس حين يمدحون إنسانا بحسن الخلق ، ونبل الصفات ، وجمال الفعال ،  فإنهم يمدحونه ، لأنهم عرفوا الصفات ، وقيموها ببشريتهم ، وتقييم البشر  للأشياء خاضع لعلمهم بهذه الأشياء ، لكن الحق حين يقول لرسوله (وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ)  فليس المقصود هنا الخلق المتواضع عليه عند البشر ، ولكنه الخلق المطلوب  لله ، ورسول الله اجتاز هذه المنزلة ، فكان صاحب الخلق العظيم بتقييم الله  العظيم(1).* 
*وليس بعد ثناء الله ثناء ، ومن شهد له القرآن فهو حسبه ولله در من قال :* 
*يا مصطفى من قبل نشأة آدم              والكون لم تفتح له أغــلاق*
*أيروم مخلوق ثناءك بعدمــا             أثنى على أخلاقك الخـلاق*
*وله  صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك ، مزيد الإحسان وفرض الإنعام على أمته ، فليس  هناك من هو أرحم بالأمة منه ، ولا أشفق عليهم منه ، ولا أحرص على هدايتهم  منه ، وكل نعمة وصلت إلى الأمة ، إنما كانت موصولة به – صلى الله عليه وسلم  – وأي نعمة أجل من إخراج الأمة من الظلمات إلى النور ، ومن الضلال إلى  الهدى ، ومن الحيرة إلى الرشاد ، بل أي نعمة أجل من استنقاذهم من النار  وغضب الجبار وإدخالهم الجنة والفوز برضا الرحمن جل وعلا .*


*يقول الله تعال مبينا حال الأمة قبل مجيئه : (إِذْ  كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ  بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ  فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا) [سورة آل عمران /103]، (وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ) [سورة آل عمران /164] فلما جاء وتمت به النعمة وكمل به الدين تبدل حالهم ، وصاروا هداة أعزة ، وقال الله فيهم : (فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً) وقال: (كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ) [ سورة آل عمران /110 ].* 

*قال قتادة : (كان  هذا الحي من العرب أذل الناس ذلا ، وأشقاه عيشا ، وأجوعه بطونا ، وأعراه  جلودا ، وأبينه ضلالا ، من عاش منهم عاش شقيا ، ومن مات منهم ردى في النار ،  يؤكلون ولا يأكلون ، والله ما نعلم قبيلا من حاضر أهل الأرض يومئذ كانوا  أشر منزلا منهم حتى جاء الله بالإسلام ، فمكن به في البلاد ، ووسع به في  الرزق ، وجعلهم به ملوكا على رقاب الناس ، وبالإسلام أعطى الله ما رأيتم  فاشكروا الله على نعمه فإن ربكم منعم يحب الشكر ، وأهل الشكر في مزيد من  الله)(2).*
*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : (لقد  هدى الله الناس ببركة نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبما جاء به من  البينات والهدي هداية جلت عن وصف الواصفين ، وفاقت معرفة العارفين ، حتى  حصل لأمته المؤمنين به عموما ، ولأولى العلم منهم خصوصا من العلم النافع  ،والعمل الصالح ،والأخلاق العظيمة ،والسنن المستقيمة ،ما لو جمعت حكمة سائر  الأمم علما وعملا – الخالصة من كل شوب – إلى الحكمة التي بعث بها ،  لتفاوتا تفاوتاً يمنع معرفة قدر النسبة بينهما ، فلله الحمد والمنة كما يحب  ربنا ويرضى)(3).* 
*وبذا يكون – صلى الله عليه وسلم – مستوجبا للمحبة عقلا وشرعا ، بل وتكون محبته فوق كل محبة في حياة الناس .* 
*ويا  عجبا أي عجب ، إذ كان الإنسان يحب من أحسن إليه مرة أو مرتين ، أو من  أنقذه من ورطة ، أو أنجاه من تهلكه ، فكيف لا يحب من غمره بإحسانه وحماه من  كل شر طيلة حياته ؟ .* 
*وإذا  كان الإنسان يحب ملكا لحسن سيرته ، أو حاكما لعدله في رعيته ، أو عالما  لفرط علمه ، أو عابدا لفرط عبادته ، أو زاهدا لفرط ورعه ، فكيف لا يحب من  هو قدوة هؤلاء جميعا ، وكلهم ملتمسون منه غرفا من البحر أو رشفا من الديم ؟  .* 

*أليس من بلغ مراتب الكمال في كل ذلك أحق بالحب وأولى الاتباع ؟ - بلى فداه نفسي وأبي وأمي – صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
*
*
*


** *(1)    لبيك اللهم لبيك للشيخ الشعراوي ص 96.*
*(2)    تفسير ابن كثير ( 2/300 ) .*
*(3)    اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ص 3.*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(15)


*
*أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها ( 7- 12 )*

*وإذا  كان الأمر كذلك، فإن هذه المحبة المشروطة للإيمان الصحيح رهن بمعرفة عظمة  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قدر ما تطيقه ذات المحب، حيث تكون المحبة على قدر  المعرفة.* 

*يقول ابن حجر مستنبطا من حديث: (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده...) وفي الحديث إيماء إلى فضيلة التفكر، فإن الأحبية المذكورة تعرف به، وذلك أن محبوب الإنسان إما نفسه وإما غيره.* 
*أما  نفسه فهو أن يريد دوام بقائها سالمة من الآفات، هذا هو حقيقة المطلوب وأما  غيرها فإذا حقق الأمر فيه فإنما هو بسبب تحصيل نفع ما على وجوهه المختلفة  حالا ًومآلا.* 
*فإذا  تأمل النفع الحاصل له من جهة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أخرجه من  ظلمات الكفر إلى نور الإيمان إما بالمباشرة، وإما بالسبب علم أنه سبب بقاء  نفسه البقاء الأبدي في النعيم السرمدي، وعلم أن نفعه بذلك أعظم من جميع  وجوه الانتفاعات، فاستحق لذلك أن يكون حظه من محبته أوفر من غيره، لأن  النفع الذي يثير المحبة حاصل منه أكثر من غيره، ولكن الناس يتفاوتون في ذلك  بحسب استحضار ذلك والغفلة عنه، ولا شك أن حظ الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من هذا  المعنى أتم لأن هذا ثمرة المعرفة، وهم بها أعلم(1).* 
*وعليه  فإنه يتحتم على كل مؤمن دراسة السيرة النبوية، والإلمام بجوانبها، والتفقه  في مباحثها، والبصر بأحداثها، وسبر أغوار أسرارها، وجمع همة القلب على  التعايش مع مشاهدها، لتثمر هذه الدراسة المعرفة به والحب له صلى الله  عليه وسلم.* 
*إن أكبر فيجعه أصيب بها العالم الإسلامي هي فتور هذا الحب المقدس في قلوب المسلمين بسبب بعدهم عن الدين وتعقلهم بالدنيا.* 
*إن  الحب ليفجر في النفس الإنسانية عجائب السلوك وغرائب المعاني المقدسة  والراقية، ويفجر أيضا معاني التضحية والفداء،وليس شيء يخلص الإنسان من  معايبه النفسية والسلوكية مثل الحب.* 
*يقول جلال الدين الرومي: (إن  الحب يحول المر حلواً، والتراب تبرا، والكدر صفاء، والألم شفاء، والسجن  روضة، والسقم نعمة، والقهر رحمة،وهو الذي يليّن الحديد،ويذيب الحجر،ويبعث  الميت وينفخ فيه الحياة، ويسوّد العبد).*
*(إن  جميع المرضى يتمنون البرء من سقمهم، إلا أن مرضى الحب يستزيدون المرض،  ويحبون أن يضاعف في ألمهم وحنينهم، لم أر شرابا أحلى من هذا السم، ولم أر  صحة أفضل من هذه العلة... إنها علة ولكنها علة تخلص من كل علة، فإذا أصيب  بها إنسان لم يصب بمرض قط، إنها صحة الروح،بل روح الصحة، يتمنى أصحاب  النعيم أن يشتروها بنعيمهم ورخائهم...)(1).* 
*إن  المسلم اليوم لم يعد يتمتع بذلك الإشعاع الذي كان يضيء به –فيما مضى –  ظلمات الكفر ودياجير الجاهلية، وبالتالي فقد دوره في قيادة العالم إلى  الهدى والرشاد، وهذه خسارة كبرى للمسلم وللعالم لا يعوض عنها ما بلغه  العالم من الكشوف والاختراعات والتقدم العلمي والتقني.* 
*إن  أمة الإسلام اليوم لا يصلح حالها إلا بما صلح عليه أولها، وذلك بالعودة  إلى طاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومحبته واتباع سنته.* 

*
*


** *(1)    فتح الباري 1/76- 77.*
*(2)    رجال الفكر والدعوة للندوى ص 358-359.*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(16)

*

*أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها ( 8 - 12 )*

*وليعلم  المسلم أن محبة رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم  ليست شيئا رخيصا يشتري  بالثمن البخس أو التقديم البسيط أو أداء القليل من السنن والنوافل، وإنما  ثمنه أن يترسم في حياته منهج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخلاقه، وأن  تصبح مرضاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونصرة دينه همه في ليله ونهاره،  وفي صحوه ومنامه، وفي سره وعلنه.* 
*إن  الصحابة الكرام ما نالوا محبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالثمن  القليل... لقد تركوا من أجله – في الله – المال والولد والأهل والوطن،  وتركوا الراحة والزعامة ورضوا بالمواجع واستقبلوا المنغصات راضين مسرورين.* 
*في  سبيل الله ورسوله كان يحلو عندهم المر، ويسهل الصعب،ويقرب البعيد، وتجمل  المهالك، ويعذب الموت، وإن من يقرأ أخبارهم في غزوهم سواء كانوا مع رسول  الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أم كانوا وحدهم في سراياهم يدرك أنهم ما كانوا في  غزو أبدا،وإنما كانوا في متنزه يسعد قلوبهم.* 
*لقد  كان حب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسح على جراحاتهم وآلامهم، ويهون لهم  المصاعب، ويحبب إليهم لقاء العدو، ويرطب لهم جو الصحراء، وكان حبه صلى الله  عليه وسلم واحة يأوون إليها من هجير الكفاح وسهام العدو.* 
*وطئ  أبو بكر بن أبي قحافة في مكة يوما بعد ما أسلم، وضرب ضربا شديدا، ودنا منه  عتبة بن ربيعة فجعل يضربه بنعلين مخصوفين ويحرفهما لوجهه، ونزا على بطن  أبي بكر حتى ما يعرف وجهه من أنفه، وحملت بنو تيم أبا بكر في ثوب حتى  أدخلوه منزله ولا يشكون في موته، فتكلم آخر النهار فقال:* 
*ما  فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فمسوا منه بألسنتهم وعذلوه، ثم قاموا  وقالوا لأمه أم الخير: انظري أن تطعميه شيئا أو تسقيه إياه، فلما خلت به  ألحت عليه، وجعل يقول: ما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقالت:والله  ما لي علم بصاحبك، فقال: اذهبي إلى أم جميل بنت الخطاب فاسأليها عنه. فخرجت  حتى جاءت أم جميل فقالت: إن أبا بكر يسألك عن محمد بن عبد الله. قالت:ما  أعرف أبا بكر ولا محمد بن عبد الله، وإن كنت تحبين أن أذهب معك إلى ابنك  ذهبت،قالت: نعم. فمضت معها حتى وجدت أبا بكر صريعا دنفا، فدنت أم جميل  وأعلنت بالصياح وقالت: والله إن قوما نالوا هذا منك لأهل فسق وكفر.وإني  لأرجو أن ينتقم الله لك منهم، قال: فما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟  قالت: هذه أمك تسمع ! قال: فلا شيء عليك منها. قالت: سالم صالح ! قال: أين  هو؟ قالت: في دار ابن الأرقم، قال: فإن لله علي أن لا أذوق طعاما ولا أشرب  شرابا أو آتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأمهلتا حتى إذا هدأت الرِّجل  وسكن الناس خرجتا به يتكئ عليهما حتى أدخلتاه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم(1).* 
*وخرجت  امرأة من الأنصار قتل أبوها وأخوها وزوجها يوم أحد رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فقالت: ما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قالوا: خيراً، هو  بحمد الله كما تحبين! قالت: أروينه حتى أنظر إليه. فلما رأته قالت: كل  مصيبة بعدك جلل(2)، تريد صغيرة.*
*وقال  أبو سفيان لزيد بن الدثنة وهو يقدم للقتل: أنشدك الله يا زيد، أتحب أن  محمداً عندنا الآن في مكانك نضرب عنقه، وأنك في أهلك؟ قال: والله ما أحب أن  محمداً الآن في مكانه الذي هو فيه تصيبه شوكة تؤذيه، وأني جالس في أهلي.  قال أبو سفيان: ما رأيت من الناس أحداً كحب أصحاب محمد محمداً(3).* 
*وقال  زيد بن ثابت : بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد أطلب سعد بن  الربيع فقال لي: إن رأيته فأقرئه مني السلام، قل له: يقول لك رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: كيف تجدك؟ قال: فجعلت أطوف بين القتلى فأتيته وهو بآخر  رمق، وفيه سبعون ضربة ما بين طعنة رمح وضربة سيف ورمية بسهم، فقلت: يا سعد،  إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ عليك السلام ويقول لك: أخبرني كيف  تجدك؟ فقال: على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم السلام، قل له: يا رسول الله  أجد ريح الجنة، وقل لقومي الأنصار: لا عذر لكم عند الله إن خُلص إلى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيكم عين تطرف، وفاضت نفسه من وقته(4).* 

*
*


** *(1)    البداية والنهاية: 3/30.* 
*(2)     السيرة لابن هشام ( 2/99 ) والبيهقي في الدلائل ( 3/302 ) بسند ابن اسحاق إلى سعد بن أبي وقاص، وسنده حسن.* 
*(3)     السيرة النبوية لابن هشام ( 3/181 ).*
*(4)     أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك ( 3/201) وقال صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه، ووافقه الذهبي.* 


*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(17)

**
*
*أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها ( 9 - 12 )*

*وقال عروة بن مسعود لقريش واصفا حب الصحابة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (والله  لقد وفدت على الملوك ووفدت على قيصر وكسرى والنجاشي، والله إن رأيت ملكا  قط يعظمه أصحابه ما يعظم أصحاب محمد محمداً، والله إن يتنخم نخامة إلا وقعت  في كف رجل منهم فذلك بها وجهه وجلدة، وإذا أمرهم ابتدروا أمره، وإذا توضأ  كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه، وإذا تكلموا خفضوا أصواتهم عنده، وما يحدون النظر  إليه تعظيما له)(1).*
*وقدم  أبو سفيان المدينة فدخل على ابنته أم حبيبة، فلما ذهب ليجلس على فراش رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طوته عنه، فقال : يا بنية، ما أدري أرغبت بي عن  هذا الفراش أم رغبت به عني، قالت : بل هو فراش رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وأنت رجل مشرك نجس، ولم أحب أن تجلس على فراش رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، قال : والله لقد أصابك يا بنية بعدي شر(2).* 
*هؤلاء هم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم!.* 
*لقد  وسع حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آفاقهم وساحات قلوبهم وأغوار نفوسهم،  فغدوا بشرا من نمط ممتاز لا يعرف التاريخ أمثالهم أبدا، يكفي فيهم قول  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (النجوم أمنة للسماء... وأصحابي أمنة لأمتي)(3). ومن يصفه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه الأمان فقد كفاه ذلك عزا وفخرا وشرفا وعلوا وسبقا في الصالحين وقربا من الله عز وجل.* 
*ويوم  أحب الصحابة الكرام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفهموا ذلك الحب متعا  ومشاعر وأشواقا باهتة مبتورة، وإنما فهموه خروجا عن الذات في سبيل نصرة  الإسلام، ولم يروا أن قضية الإسلام ينقضي شأنها بالشهور والأيام، وإنما  عرفوا أن هذا الإسلام قد اختاره الله سبحانه خطابا أخيرا للإنسانية، خطابا  يحمِّلهم ورقة عمل تمتد منذ لحظة إعلان إسلامهم إلى آخر لحظة في حياتهم، بل  إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها.... هنالك شدوا الحيازيم وعرفوا أن  أمامهم رحلة تحليق تمتد إلى آخر عمرهم ارتفعوا فيها فوق شهواتهم وفوق ثقلة  الأرض ومطالب الجسد وآلام الأرض وأفراحها وأحزانها.... ارتفعوا إلى حيث  المثل والفضيلة والعطاء، ونكران الذات والتجرد والثقة والثبات والتضحية  والجهاد.* 
*لقد  علمهم حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يحملوا الإسلام رسالة حب إلى  الإنسانية، وعرفهم أن هذه البشرية الضائعة هي أحق بالرحمة والعطف منها  بالانتقام والعقوبة، فخرجوا إليها يحملون لها الهداية على مراكب الرحمة  والمحبة في سلمهم وحربهم.... ترى أي حب هو أعظم مما تؤديه هذه المفاهيم  التي ذكرها ربعي بن عامر وهو يخاطب رستم يوم توجه المسلمون إلى فتح فارس...  قائلا : (الله ابتعثنا لنخرج من شاء من عبادة العباد إلى عبادة الله، ومن ضيق الدنيا إلى سعتها، ومن جور الأديان إلى عدل الإسلام)(4).  أي حب – ترى – أعظم من هذا  الحب ؟ إنسان يترك مألوف حياته ويترك الأهل  والوطن ويضحي بروحه، يعرضها للموت ليخرج إلى أمة لا  تربطه بها رابطة أبدا  من أجل أن يبلغها رسالة الإسلام ويخرجها من الظلمات إلى النور.* 
*إن  هذه النوايا الطيبة وهذا الحب العظيم لشيء يجل عن الوصف وتعجز عنه اللغة  حقا، فمهما أحبت الشعوب الفاتحين المسلمين، ومهما أحبت رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم الذي خرجهم من مدرسته فهو حب قليل في موازين الشكر والجزاء(5).*
*

*


** *(1)      أخرجه البخاري، كتاب الشروط، باب الشروط في الجهاد والمصالحة مع أهل الحرب وكتابه الشروط، رقم (2731-2732). 
*
*(2)      السيرة لابن هشام (4/ 38).* 
*(3)       أخرجه مسلم، كتاب فضائل الصحابة، باب بيان أن بقاء النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أمان لأصحابه، وبقاء أصحابه أمان للأمة، رقم (6466).* 
*(4)      حياة الصحابة (1/203).* 
*(5)      انظر : مختصر الجامع في السيرة (1/17).*

*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(18)

**أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها ( 10- 12 )
**3- طاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
*
*إن طاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم، والاستجابة له فرض، وهذا فرع الباعثين السابقين قال تعالى: (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلا تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ) [سورة الأنفال /20-21].* 

*فالطاعة واجبة على المؤمنين لله ورسوله، وقوله تعالى: (أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ)  إشارة إلى تلازم الطاعتين، وتداوم الحالتين، فمن أطاع الله فقد أطاع  الرسول، ومن أطاع الرسول فقد أطاع الله، فلا تصح طاعة أحدهما دون الآخر.* 
*وقال تعالى: (يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ  وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ  إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ) [سورة النساء / 59].*
*قال ابن القيم في معنى الآية السابقة: (فأمر  الله بطاعته وطاعة رسوله وأعاد الفعل إعلاما بأن طاعة الرسول تجب  استقلالاً من غير عرض ما أمر به على الكتاب، بل إذا أمر وجبت طاعته مطلقا،  سواء كان ما أمر به في الكتاب أو لم يكن فيه، فإنه أوتى الكتاب ومثله معه،  ولم يأمر بطاعة أولى الأمر استقلالاً، بل حذف الفعل وجعل طاعتهم في ضمن  طاعة الرسول، إيذانا بأنهم يطاعون تبعا لطاعة الرسول، فمن أمر منهم بطاعة  الرسول وجبت طاعته ومن أمر بخلاف ما جاء به الرسول فلا سمع له ولا طاعة)(1).* 
*وقال  في التنازع " فردوده إلى الله ورسوله: وقد أجمع الناس أن الرد إلى الله  سبحانه هو الرد إلى كتابه، والرد إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الرد  إليه نفسه في حياته وإلى سنته بعد وفاته "(2).* 
*وقد جاء عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه – أنه قال: ثلاث في القرآن مقرونة بثلاث لا يعتد بواحدة منها دون الأخرى، وهي:* 
*قوله تعالى: (وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ) [سورة التغابن /12].* 
*وقوله تعالى: (وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئاً وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَاناً) [سورة النساء /36].*
*وقوله تعالى: (وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ) [سورة البقرة /110].* 
*وجعل ربنا من آداب المؤمنين مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم لا يذهبون مذهبا إلا بإذنه فقال تعالى: (إِنَّمَا  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِذَا كَانُوا  مَعَهُ عَلَى أَمْرٍ جَامِعٍ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا حَتَّى يَسْتَأْذِنُوهُ إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَسْتَأْذِنُونَ  كَ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ) [سورة النور / 62].* 
*يقول ابن القيم: (فإذا  جعل من لوازم الإيمان: أنهم لا يذهبون مذهبا إذا كانوا معه إلا باستئذانه،  فأولى أن يكون من لوازمه ألا يذهبوا إلى قول ولا مذهب علمي إلا بعد  استئذانه، وإذنه يعرف بدلالة ما جاء به على أنه أذن فيه) (3).* 
*وطاعة  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ليست طاعة هوى واختيار، إن شاء المرء فعل وإن  شاء ترك، كلا، وإنما هي طاعة إلزام، وجزء من حقيقة الإيمان، ولهذا قال الله  عز وجل: (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلاَّ لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ) [سورة النساء /64]  أي إن طاعة الرسول تكليف رباني وأمر إلهي، وعد الله عليه بجزيل الثواب، وأوعد على تركه بسوء العقاب.* 
*وإذا  كنا قررنا سابقا فرضية محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن الانقياد والطاعة من  جنود (الحب) المتطوعة، ومن ثم لما أحب الصحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم بكل قلوبهم، أطاعوه بكل قواهم، يمثل ذلك خير تمثيل ما قال سعد بن معاذ  عن نفسه وعن الأنصار قبل بدر: (إني أقول عن الأنصار وأجيب عنهم؛ فاظعن حيث  شئت، وصل حبل من شئت، واقطع حبل من شئت، وخذ من أموالنا ما شئت، وأعطنا ما  شئت، وما أخذت منا كان أحب إلينا مما تركت، وما أمرت فيه من أمر فأمرنا  تبع لأمرك، فوالله لئن سرت حتى تبلغ البرك من غمدان لنسيرن معك، والله لئن  استعرضت بنا هذا البحر خضناه معك)(4).* 
*
** (1)      إعلام الموقعين 1/48.
(2)      إعلام الموقعين 1/49-50.
(3)      إعلام الموقعين 1/85. 
(4)      انظر: السيرة لابن هشام (2/253، 256) وطبقات ابن سعد (2/24) ودلائل النبوة لأبي نعيم (2/604) ودلائل النبوة للبيهقي (3/106).
**
*

----------


## علي بن نايف الشحود

بارك الله بكم 
هذا وقد أكرمني الله تعالى بتحقيق وتأليف العديد من كتب السيرة النبوية وآخره المفصل في السيرة النبوية 
وكانت طريقتي في جمع وكتابة هذه الموسوعة كما يلي:
1 - ترتيب الأحداث التاريخية للسيرة النبوية: اعتمدت في ترتيب الأحداث التاريخية للسيرة النبوية على ترتيب إمام المغازي ابن إسحاق لها في مغازيه، كما أورد ذلك ابن هشام في اختصاره لها كمصدر رئيسي، إلا إنني قد أخالف ابن إسحاق في ترتيب الأحداث التاريخية حين يثبت لي ما يخالف هذا الترتيب في مصنفات الحديث ..
2 - رتبت الأحداث التاريخية تحت عناوين جانبية تسهل على القارئ الوصول إلى ما يريد بسرعة وسهولة.
3 - اعتمدت في نقل نص الحدث التاريخي لفظ الحديث نفسه، وجمعت سائر رواياته الأخرى التي فيها فائدة بعده مباشرة.
4 - خرَّجت كل الأحاديث التي ذكرتها كاملة وعزوتها لمصادرها الرئيسة حتى لا يقع فيها خطأ في النقل من المصادر غير الأصلية وقد خرجت سائر الروايات وبينت حكمها من صحة أو حسن أو ضعف خلا أحاديث الصحيحين فكلها صحيحة. ولم أكن مقلدا في ذلك بل أحكامي تدور بين الاجتهاد والاتباع ...
5 - الأحاديث الضعيفة في هذه الموسوعة قليلة، ولكن لا بد منها لتكملة السيرة النبوية.
6 - ذكرت غريب الأحاديث، وفسرت الآيات القرآنية بشكل مختصر بما يفي بالغرض.
7 - ذكرت الفوائد والدروس والعبر وهي شاملة ومنوعة مع نهاية كل موضوع وأحيانا بعد الحدث مباشرة.
8 - عزوت كل قول لصاحبه في هامش الكتاب، وقد نافت هوامشه على الخمسة آلاف هامش.
هذا وقد قسمته إلى الفصول التالية:
الفصل الأول =مصادر السيرة وأهميتها، والكتابة فيها
الفصل الثاني =حول جغرافية بلاد العرب وأصولهم وأحوالهم
الفصل الثالث =صفات النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونسبه 
 الفصل الرابع =رسولنا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خلقه وأسماؤه
الفصل الخامس =أحداث عامة قبل البعثة
الفصل السادس =أخبار الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبل البعثة
الفصل السابع =البعثة النبوية
الفصل الثامن =الدعوة السرية
الفصل التاسع = الجهر بالدعوة
الفصل العاشر =موقف قريش مما جاءهم به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
الفصل الحادي عشر= الهجرة إلى الحبشة
الفصل الثاني عشر =وقائع مهمة بين الهجرة إلى الحبشة والإسراء
الفصل الثالث عشر =الذهاب للطائف وما ترتب عليه
الفصل الرابع عشر =الإسراء والمعراج وآياتهما
الفصل الخامس عشر =وقائع مهمة بين الإسراء والمعراج والهجرة النبوية
الفصل السادس عشر =إسلام الأنصار واستجابتهم لله ولرسوله
الفصل السابع عشر =الإذن بالهجرة إلى المدينة
الفصل الثامن عشر =هجرة رسول الله إلى المدينة
الفصل التاسع عشر =الأحداث والوقائع من قدوم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المدينة إلى غزوة بدر
الفصل العشرون=دعائم دولة الإسلام في المدينة
الفصل الحادي والعشرون =الإذن بالقتال
الفصل الثاني والعشرون =بعض التشريعات الهامة
الفصل الثالث والعشرون =غزوة بدر الكبرى
الفصل الرابع والعشرون = الأحداث ما بين بدر واحد
الفصل الخامس والعشرون =قصة بني قينقاع وقتل بعض المعادين للدولة المسلمة
الفصل السادس والعشرون =غزوة أُحد
الفصل السابع والعشرون =الأحداث والوقائع بين أحد والخندق
الفصل الثامن والعشرون =غزوة الأحزاب (الخندق)
الفصل التاسع والعشرون =غزوة بني قريظة وما بعدها من أحداث حتى الحديبية
الفصل الثلاثون =الأحداث من صلح الحديبية إلى فتح مكة
الفصل الحادي والثلاثون =غزوة خيبر
الفصل الثاني والثلاثون =كتب الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى الملوك والزعماء 
الفصل الثالث والثلاثون =غزوة مؤتة
الفصل الرابع والثلاثون =سرية ذات السلاسل
الفصل الخامس والثلاثون =الأحداث من فتح مكة إلى غزوة تبوك
الفصل السادس والثلاثون =غزوة حنين شوال سنة ثمان للهجرة
الفصل السابع والثلاثون =غزوة تبوك أو غزوة العسرة
الفصل الثامن والثلاثون = الأحداث من غزوة تبوك إلى حجة الوداع
الفصل التاسع والثلاثون =حجة الوداع في السنة العاشرة
الفصل الأربعون =مرض الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ووفاته
الفصل الحادي والأربعون = صفات الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الخلقية وأخلاقه وشمائله
الفصل الثاني والأربعون = ركائز الدعوة المستفادة من المرحلة المدنية
خاتمة =السمات العامة للسيرة النبوية
أسال الله تعالى أن ينفع جامعه وناشره وقارئه في الدارين.
الباحث في القرآن والسنة
علي بن نايف الشحود
شمال حمص المحررة 23 شعبان 1438 هـ الموافق ل 19/ 5/2017 م
 وهذا رابط الموسوعة 
http://gulfup.me/2ehls8udgwdd


- - - - - - - - - - - - -

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

وإياكم
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
ا.د.فالح بن محمد الصغير*

*الحلقة(19)*
*أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها (11-12)

*
وكان من شدة طاعتهم له صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه صلى الله  عليه وسلم نهى أهل المدينة عن كلام الثلاثة الذين تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك،  فما كان من الناس إلا أن أطاعوه وأصبحت المدينة لهؤلاء كأنها مدينة الأموات  ليس بها داع ولا مجيب، يقول كعب: ونهى رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم عن كلامنا أيها الثلاثة من بين من تخلف عنه، قال: فاجتنبنا  الناس، أو قال تغيروا لنا، حتى تنكرت لي نفس الأرض فما هي الأرض التي أعرف،  إلى أن قال: حتى إذا طال علي من جفوة المسلمين مشيت حتى تسورت جدار حائط  أبي قتادة – وهو ابن عمي وأحب الناس إلي –فسلمت عليه، فوالله ما رد علي  السلام، فقلت له: يا أبا قتادة أنشدك بالله هل تعلمني أحب الله ورسوله؟ فسكت، فعدت فناشدته فسكت، فعدت فناشدته، فقال: الله ورسوله أعلم، ففاضت عيني وتوليت حتى تسورت الجدار. 
وكان من طاعته أيضا وهو في موضع عتاب وجفوة أن رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأيته ويقول له: إن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يأمرك أن تعتزل امرأتك، فقال: أطلقها أم ماذا أفعل؟ فقال: لا بل  اعتزلها فلا تقربنها، فقال لامرأته: الحقي بأهلك فكوني عندهم حتى يقضي الله من هذا الأمر.
وكان من حبة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وإيثاره على كل أحد في الدنيا أن ملك غسان يخطب وده ويستلحقه بنفسه، وتلك  محنة عظيمة في حال الجفوة والعتاب، ولكنه يرفض ذلك، قال:(بينما أن أمشي في  سوق المدينة إذ نبطي من نبط أهل الشام ممن قدم بالطعام يبيعه بالمدينة  يقول: من يدلني على كعب بن مالك، فطفق الناس يشيرون له إلى حتى جاءني، فدفع  إلى كتابا من ملك غسان – وكنت كاتبا – فقرأته فإذا فيه: أما بعد: فإنه قد  بلغنا أن صاحبك قد جافاك، ولم يجعلك الله بدار هوان ولا مضيعة، فالحق بنا نواسك. فقلت حين قرأتها: وهذه أيضا من البلاء، فتيممت بها التنور فسجرتها)(1).
ومن غرائب الطاعة وسرعة الانقياد ما حدث عند نزول النهي عن الخمر في مجلس  شرب، فعن أبي بريدة عن أبيه قال: بينما نحن قعود على شراب لنا ونحن على  رملة، ونحن ثلاثة أو أربعة، وعندنا باطية(2) لنا، ونحن نشرب الخمر حلاً، إذ قمت حتى آتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلم عليه، وقد نزل تحريم الخمر *(يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ  وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ)** – إلى قوله:* *(فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ)*.فجئت إلى أصحابه فقرأتها عليهم إلى قوله: *(فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنتَهُونَ)**.*  قال: وبعض القوم شربته في يده، قد شرب بعضا وبقي بعض في الإناء، فقال  بالإناء تحت شفته العليا كما يفعل الحجام، ثم صبوا في باطيتهم فقالوا:  انتهينا ربنا، انتهينا ربنا(3). 
ومن غرائب الطاعة للرسول وإيثاره على النفس والأهل والعشيرة ما روي عن  عبدالله بن عبدالله بن أبي، روي ابن جرير بسنده عن ابن زيد قال: دعا رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم عبدالله بن عبدالله بن أبي قال: ألا ترى ما يقول أبوك؟قال: ما  يقول بأبي أنت وأمي؟ قال: يقول لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها  الأذل، فقال: فقد صدق والله يا رسول الله، أنت والله الأعز وهو الأذل، أما  والله لقد قدمت المدينة يا رسول الله وإن أهل يثرب ليعلمون ما بها أحد أبر مني، ولئن كان يرضي الله ورسوله أن آتيهما برأسه لأتيتهما به، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا. 
فلما قدموا المدينة قام عبدالله بن عبدالله بن أبي علي بابها بالسيف لأبيه،  ثم قال: أنت القائل لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل؟ أما  والله لتعرفن العزة لك أو لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والله لا يأويك ظله ولا تأويه أبدا إلا بإذن من الله  ورسوله، فقال: يا للخزرج، ابني يمنعني بيتي، يا للخزرج ابني يمنعني بيتي  !! فقال: والله لا يأويه أبدا، إلا بإذن منه؛ فاجتمع إليه رجال فكلموه  فقال: والله لا يدخله إلا بإذن من الله ورسوله، فأتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبروه فقال:اذهبوا إليه فقولوا له خلَّه ومسكنه.فأتوه فقال: أما إذا جاء أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنعم (4).


*(1)       هذه أجزاء من حديث الثلاثة الذين خلفوا. أخرجه البخاري، كتاب المغازي،  باب حديث كعب بن مالك، رقم (4418) ومسلم، كتاب التوبة، باب حديث توبة كعب  بن مالك وصاحبيه، رقم (2769).*
*(2)* *     الباطية: ناجود الخمر، وهي إناء عظيم من زجاج تملأ من الشراب وتوضع بين الشراب يغرفون منها ويشربون.
(3)      أخرجه ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره (5/36).
(4)      تفسير الطبري (12/107-108) وإسناده منقطع والحديث له طرق يؤيد بعضها بعضا،وترتقي إلى درجة الحسن لغيره.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
ا.د.فالح بن محمد الصغير*

*الحلقة(20)*
*أهمية السيرة وبواعث دراستها (12-12)*





ومن  ثم  أجمع أهل التأويل وعلماء الأمة على أن طاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم –   تعني: الالتزام بسنته ، والسير على طريقته ، والتسليم لما جاء به ، فينزل   المرء على حكمه ، وينقاد لشرعه ، فمن لم يطعه في شريعته ، ويأبي النزول على   حكمه ، ويستهين به أو بشرعه فهو كافر في ملته ، ومشكوك في عقيدته ، قال   تعالى: *(فَلا وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  حَتَّى  يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي  أَنفُسِهِمْ  حَرَجاً مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً)* [ سورة النساء /65 ].

وجامع الأمر في طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو قوله: *(وَمَا آتَاكُمْ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ)* [ سورة الحشر / 7 ]. 

وقد روي البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* (من أطاعني فقد أطاع الله ، ومن عصاني فقد عصا الله ،ومن أطاع أميري فقد أطاعني ، ومن عصى أميري فقد عصاني)*(1).

وروي البخاري أيضا عن أبي هريرة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: *(كل أمتي يدخلون الجنة إلا من أبى ، قالوا: يا رسول الله ومن يأبى ؟ قال: من أطاعني دخل الجنة ، ومن عصاني فقد أبى)*(2). 

هذه بعض الأدلة التي وردت في الكتاب والسنة تؤكد على وجوب طاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وامتثال أمره. 

من  ثم وجب  معرفة أوامره ونواهيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والوقوف على  أقواله ،  وأفعاله ، وتقريراته ، وأخلاقه ، وسائر أحواله وذلك مرهون بدراسة  سيرته  ومعرفة سائر أخباره، ومن هنا تأتي فرضية دراسة السيرة. 

يقول   القاضي عياض: " أعلم أن من أحب شيئا آثره وآثر موافقته ، وإلا لم يكن   صادقا في حبه وكان مدعيا ، فالصادق في حب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من تظهر   علامة ذلك عليه ، وأولها الاقتداء به ، واستعمال سنته ، واتباع أقواله   وأفعاله ، وامتثال أوامره ، واجتناب نواهيه ، والتأدب بآدابه في عسره ويسره   ، ومنشطه ومكرهه(3). 








*(1)      أخرجه البخاري ،كتاب الأحكام ، باب قول الله تعالى: (أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ) (7137).* 

*(2)      أخرجه البخاري، كتاب الاعتصام ، باب الاقتداء بسنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (7280).* 
 *(3)      الشفا (2/ 517).*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*جزاكم الله خيرا على التثبيت*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
ا.د.فالح بن محمد الصغير*

*الحلقة(21)*

*
*
*التأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم(1-4)*




*إن   الله تعالى جعل رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أسوة حسنة، وألزم كل مسلم أن   يسير على هديه، وأن يحذو حذوه، والسيرة تضمن لنا التعرف على ذلك من حياته   صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهي السجل الحي الذي ينقل لنا الكلمة والحركة، والموقف   من القضايا، والسلوك المتخذ إزاء الحوادث... فنكون على صلة بتصرفاته في   تطبيقاتها العملية، لا أمام مجرد أوامر وتعليمات لم تلامس واقع الناس، ولم   تتعرض لحرارة الاحتكاك به، مما يساعدنا على انتهاج مسلك الرشد وسلوك  السبيل  السوي الذي به النجاة، يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين(1).* 

*إن   مشيئة الله شاءت أن تكون رسالة الإسلام هي منهج الحياة الذي أراد الله   تعالى لعباده أن يسيروا على هديه، ولما كان ذلك كذلك، كان من رحمة الله   بعباده أن  جعل من مهمة حامل الرسالة " أن يؤديها بيانا عمليا في واقع   الحياة، بكل ما في هذا الواقع من ملابسات ومفاجآت، حتى تكون " حياته "   منارا لعباد الله في كل الظروف وعلى اختلاف الأيام.* 

*وفي القرآن آيات كثيرة تبين هذا المعنى وتؤكده ومن ذلك، قوله تعالى: (لَقَدْ   كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ  يَرْجُو  اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً) [ سورة الأحزاب /21 ].*

*وقوله تعالى: (قُلْ   إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمْ اللَّهُ   وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) [ سورة آل عمران /31 ].* 

*قال   ابن كثير في تفسير الآية الأولى: (هذه الآية الكريمة أصل كبير في التأسي   برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أقواله وأفعاله وأحواله، ولهذا أمر الله   تبارك وتعالى الناس بالتأسي بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الأحزاب في  صبره  ومصابرته ومرابطته ومجاهدته وانتظاره الفرج من ربه عز وجل)(2).* 

*ونحن   كثيرا ما نستشهد بالآية الكريمة على ضرورة اتباعه صلى الله عليه وسلم في   كل أمر من أموره، وفي كل عمل من أعماله، وفي كل شأنه من شئونه... بحيث  تكون  سيرته نصب عيني كل مسلم فيتأسى به ويسير على هديه.* 

*وإذا   علمنا أن هذه الآية  نزلت في مناسبة غزوة الأحزاب.. علمنا أن هذا التأسي   ليس قاصرا على قضايا السلم، بل هو إلزام في أوقات الأزمات، حيث يكون  التأسي  به صلى الله عليه وسلم ثباتا في الجأش، وقوة في الأعصاب، وصبرا  جميلا في  مواجهة المصاعب. وهذا هو الميدان الأول الذي نزلت الآية الكريمة  في  مواجهته.* 

*قال   صاحب الظلال: (وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الرغم من الهول   المرعب والضيق المجهد، مثابة الأمان للمسلمين، ومصدر الثقة والرجاء   والاطمئنان، وإن دراسة موقفه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحادث الضخم، لمما   يرسم لقادة الجماعات والحركات طريقهم، وفيه أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله   واليوم الآخر، وتطلب نفسه القدوة الطيبة، ويذكر الله ولا ينساه)(3).* 

*وتؤكد   آية (آل عمران) معنى ما جاءت به آية الأحزاب، وتضيف إليه: أن اتباعه صلى   الله عليه وسلم والتأسي به، هو التعبير الصادق عن الحب لله تعالى، وهو   بالتالي الوسيلة لحصول العبد على محبة الله تعالى له، وتلك هي الغاية التي   يسعى إليها كل مسلم ومؤمن.* 

*
*





*     (1)      من معين السيرة ص 7. 
(2)      تفسير ابن كثير 3/ 474. 
(3)      في ظلال القرآن 5/ 2841.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
ا.د.فالح بن محمد الصغير*

*الحلقة(22)*

*
*
*التأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم(2-4)

*

*إن   السيرة النبوية تجسيد حي لتعاليم الإسلام كما أرادها الله أن تطبق في عالم   الواقع، فتعاليم الإسلام لم تنزل لتحصر بين جدران المساجد، وداخل أروقة   بيوت العلم الشرعي وكلياته، بل تنزلت من الحكيم العليم لتكون سلوكا إنسانيا   ومنهجا حياتيا يعيشها الفرد المسلم في نفسه وشخصه، ويدركهما في واقعه   ومجتمعه، هذه التعاليم ينشأ في بحبوحتها الفرد، ويشب عليها فتصبح جزءاً لا   يتجزء من كيانه، يتصرف على هديها في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، وفي كل موقف وشأن،   فالمبدأ النظري يرى ماثلا قائما في شخص صاحبه، وهذا ما نجده في السيرة   النبوية حيث كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجسم تعاليم الإسلام كما   أرادها الله تعالى أن تطبق في عالم الأحياء والبشر، وذلك في جميع أحواله   وظروفه، نوما ويقظة، سلما وحربا، جداً ومداعبة، غضبا ورضا، فردا وجماعة،   فإذا ما فارق التربية الإلهية قيد أنملة جاءه التصحيح والتنبيه والتعليم من   الله عز وجل.* 

*ولذا   فقد اجتمع في هذا الدين عظمة المبدأ، وجودة المطبق، ولم يبق لأحد بعد ذلك   حجة يحتج بها، وأصبح أمام الناس أجمعين القرآن الكريم يتلى ومعه سيرة   الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تبين للناس كيف يتحول القرآن الكريم إلى سلوك   عملي في الحياة يصلح الدنيا والآخرة.* 

*وإن   عظمة المبدأ – كما يقول العلامة سليمان الندوي – لا تغني عن وجود القدوة   الحسنة، وإن أي نظرية مهما بلغت من الصحة والدقة، وإن تعليما مهما يكن   رائعا، ويقع من الناس موقع الإعجاب، لا يغني ولا يثمر ثمره، ولا يبقى على   الدهر إلا إذا كان له من يمثله بعمله، ويدعو إليه بأخلاقه وفضائله، ويعرفه   إلى الناس بالقدوة والأسوة، فيقتدي الناس بدعاته عن طريق العمل بعد العلم،   معجبين بسجايا هؤلاء الدعاة، معظمين لأخلاقهم، مكرمين طهارة قلوبهم،  وزكاة  نفوسهم.. والدين لا ينجح ويعلو وينتشر إلا بسيرة النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم  الذي بعث به، وبما عرفه الناس عنه في شؤون حياته وفي أخلاقه  وأعماله.* 

*ولذلك فالسيرة جزء من هذا الدين، والتعريف بها تعريف بهذا الدين.*

*يقف   الخليفة الراشد الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه خطيبا في أول خطبة له   بعد وفاة أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وتوليه الخلافة، يقول بعد حمد الله   والثناء عليه: " إن الله تعالى نهج سبيله،وكفانا برسوله صلى الله عليه   وسلم، فلم يبق إلا الدعاء  والاقتداء ".*

*والاقتداء   الشرط فيه: وضوح القدوة وصلاحيتها للاقتداء، ولقد كانت سيرة محمد صلى  الله  عليه وسلم هي السيرة الوحيدة التي جمعت الخصائص الأربع المطلوبة التي  يجدر  بالناس أن يتخدوها قدوة في حياتهم، وهي:كونها تاريخية وجامعة وكاملة   وعملية، فهي سيرة تاريخية، يشهد التاريخ بصحتها، وجامعة لجميع أطوار   الحياة، وأصناف المجتمع، وجميع شؤون الحياة، وكاملة لا نقص فيها، وعملية   فلم تكن قوليه فقط، بل قول من الداعي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصحبه عمل وتطبيق   على نفسه، ولن نجد سيرة لفرد تصلح أن تكون للإنسانية أسوة سوى سيرة هذا   النبي محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم(1).* 

*
*



*
** (1)      انظر: مصادر السيرة النبوية وتقويمها ص 13، الرسالة المحمدية ص 8-67-68، فقه السيرة للدكتور زيد الزيد ص 7-9.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
ا.د.فالح بن محمد الصغير

الحلقة(23)



التأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم(3-4)*

ونلفت النظر في هذا الباعث إلى أمرين: 
*أولهما*:   أن الاتباع والتأسي أوسع دائرة من إطاعة الأمر واجتناب النهي، فالتأسي   تتبع للأقوال والأفعال، في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، في العادات وفي العبادات، في   الفروض والواجبات والمباحات... في ذات العمل وفي طريقة أدائه، في القول   وبالطريقة التي أدى بها هذا القول... إنه التأسي بالمضمون والشكل. 
*ثانيهما:* أن كل رسول كان أسوة حسنة لقومه.... أما محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان أسوة حسنة للناس جميعا، وفي كل فضائل الحياة. 
ولم  يرد وصف  الأسوة الحسنة على إطلاقها في القرآن الكريم إلا خاصا برسول الله  صلى الله  عليه وسلم دون غيره من الأنبياء وذلك في قوله تعالى: *(لَقَدْ   كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ  يَرْجُو  اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً)* [ سورة الأحزاب /21 ]. 
وإنما كان وحده عليه السلام الذي تمثلت فيه الأسوة الكاملة المطلقة دون غيره من الأنبياء والمرسلين لأمور منها: 
*أولاً:*   أن الرسل غيره كانوا رسلا قوميين، كل رسول منهم أرسل إلى جماعة خاصة   محدودة الزمان والمكان، ولهذا جاءت الأسوة فيه وفق هذه الحدود وفي نطاقها،   أما محمد عليه السلام فقد جاء رسولاً للعالمين، ورسالته عامة وباقية على   امتداد الزمان والمكان، ولهذا وجب أن تكون الأسوة فيه مطلقة، تتكامل   جوانبها ليجد فيها كل الناس مثلهم العليا على اختلاف قومياتهم، وامتداد   بيئاتهم، وتوالي أجيالهم. 
*ثانيا:*   أن حياة الرسل غير محمد حياة خافية في أكثر جوانبها السلوكية لا يعرف   الناس الكثير منها حتى الخاصة منهم لأن اتباع الرسل لم يهتموا بتسجيل   حياتهم، وتتبع مواقفها العامة والخاصة،وتسجيله  ا وحفظها ليجد الناس فيها   أمثلة للأسوة في شتى مواقف الحياة. 
أما  حياة محمد  عليه السلام فهي واضحة جلية مسجلة بكل نبضاتها وشتى مواقفها في  مراحلها  المتعاقبة منذ أن ولد وإلى أن انتقل إلى الرفيق الأعلى، وهي حياة  حافلة  بالجوانب المضيئة، وكل نبضة من نبضاتها هي مثل أعلى للأسوة الحسنة،  يتأسى  بها طلاب الفضيلة العالية والسجايا الإنسانية الرفيعة. 
يقول  مسلم  هندي: "إن سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم معروفة منذ نعومة أظافره إلى أن   اختاره الله لجواره، لاسيما الفترة التي أدى فيها الرسالة، ولست أغالي إذا   قلت: إنني أعرفه أكثر مما أعرف أبوي، ثم أليس من العجيب، أننا لا نجد فيما   أثر عنه – على كثرته – إلا كل ما يدعو إلى الاحترام والإعجاب ؟!. 
غيره من الأنبياء مضروب عليه حجاب من الغموض والأساطير، ولا نعرف من حياتهم اليومية إلا القليل، وما يحكي عنهم يشبه كلام الكهان"(1). 





 *(1)* المثل الأعلى في الأنبياء لخواجه كمال الدين ص 45.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
ا.د.فالح بن محمد الصغير

الحلقة(24)



التأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم(4-4) 
* 

*ثالثا:   أن الرسل غير محمد لم يكتمل لواحد منهم تمثل الحياة في جميع جوانبها كما   توفرت له عليه السلام، ولم تتهيأ مقتضيات الفضائل لواحد منهم كما تهيأت  له،  وليس فيهم من تعرض لممارسة ألوان النشاط البشري جميعا كما تعرض لها  عليه  السلام، فقد نشأ عليه السلام يتيما فقيرا، وعاش حياته مجاهدا، ومارس  أنشطة  الحياة البشرية راعيا وتاجرا، جنديا وقاضيا، داعيا ومعلما، وتقلب في  أدوار  الحياة زوجا، وأبا، وصديقا، وجارا، وسيدا، وحليفا.* 

*ذاق   مرارة الاضطهاد بين أهله، وذاق مرارة الاغتراب بعيدا عن أهله، عاش حياة   الفاقة، ومسك بيديه مفاتيح الدنيا، تألب عليه الغريب والبعيد، ودان له   السادة والأقوياء،وعاش الحرب هزيمة ونصرا، عرض نفسه على الأحياء فارا بدينه   مهاجرا برسالته، عاش حياة العزة والمنعة سيدا مطاعا عزيز الجوار، لم يفته   موقف من مواقف الحياة إلا وقد تمرس به فعايش الحياة في رحابتها وتشابك   أحداثها وتعدد جوانب النشاط فيها، فخرج منها جميعا مثلا أعلى تجتمع فيه   فضائل الحياة الإنسانية التي يتحلى بها الفضلاء، وإنما كان ذلك كله بتدبير   ربه الذي رباه على منهجه، وأدبه فأحسن تأديبه، وصقله في بوتقة الحياة،   ضرائها وسرائها، وهذبه بتجاربها حتى خرج على الصورة الكاملة والأسوة   الجامعة لفضائل الخلق العظيم.* 

*وليس   ثمة نبي غيره اجتمعت له كل هذه الجوانب من ممارسات الحياة كما اجتمعت له،   ولهذا كان عليه السلام أكملهم جميعا في فضائل الأسوة الحسنة لأن دواعي   الفضيلة تهيأت له وتكاملت فيه.* 

*ولن   تجد سجية من سجايا الفضل التي تحلي بها الأنبياء والمرسلون وتغياها   الفضلاء والمصلحون، إلا وجدتها ممثلة فيه، لأنه مر بأدوارها وعاش مواقفها"(1).* 

*ونحن لا نجد مثل هذا الشمول ولا قريبا منه فيما بقى لنا من سير الرسل السابقين ومؤسسي الديانات والفلاسفة المتقدمين والمتأخرين.* 

*فموسى   عليه السلام – يمثل زعيم الأمة الذي أنقذ أمته من العبودية، ووضع لها من   القواعد والمبادئ ما يصلح لها وحدها، ولكنا لا نجد في سيرته ما يجعله قدوة   للمحاربين أو المربين أو السياسيين أو رؤساء الدول أو الآباء أو الأزواج   مثلا، فضلا عن أننا لا نعرف شيئا قط عن طفولته وشبابه وطرق معيشته قبل   النبوة وما عرفناه بعد النبوة فقليل.* 

*وعيسى   عليه السلام يمثل الداعية الزاهد الذي غادر الدنيا وهو لا يملك مالا ولا   داراً ولا متاعا، ولكنه في سيرته الموجودة بين أيدي المسيحيين – لا يمثل   القائد المحارب ولا رئيس الدولة، ولا الأب، ولا الزوج – لأنه لم يتزوج –   ولا المشرع ولا غير ذلك، مما تمثله سيرة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

* والإنسان الوحيد في التاريخ الذي يصلح أن يكون قدوة لجميع الفئات وجميع ذوي المواهب وجميع الناس هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم(2).* 

*وصدق الله إذ يقول: (لَقَدْ   كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ  يَرْجُو  اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً) [  سورة الأحزاب / 21 ].  فكان صلى الله عليه وسلم على هذا" أعمال مفصلة على  النفس أدق تفصيل وأوفاه  بمصلحتها، فهو يعطي الحياة في كل عصر عقلها العلمي  الثابت المستقر، تنظم  به أحوال النفس على ميزة وبصيرة، وكانت نفسه صلى  الله عليه وسلم أبلغ  الأنفس قاطبة لا يمكن أن تعرف الأرض أكمل منها ولو  اجتمعت فضائل الحكماء  والفلاسفة والمتألهين وجعلت في نصاب واحد ما بلغت أن  يجئ منها مثل نفسه صلى  الله عليه وسلم، ولكأنما خرجت هذه النفس من صيغة  كصيغة الدرة في محارتها،  أو تركيب كتركيب الماس في منجمه، أو صفة كصفة  الذهب في عرقه، وهو النفس  الاجتماعية الكبرى، من أين تدبرتها رأيتها على  الإنسانية كالشمس في الأفق  الأعلى تنبسط وتضحي(3).* 

*
*
*
(1)     انظر: الأسوة الحسنة للدكتور على دردير ص 11-13.
(2)     السيرة النبوية دروس وعبر ص 12 بتصرف. 
(3)     وحي القلم 2/4.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(25)

*

*الوقوف على أخلاقه والتحقق بها  (1- 5)*



*إن  دراسة سيرته صلى الله  عليه وسلم تعرفنا الكمال الإنساني، وتوقفنا على  الخلق العظيم، ومعرفة  الكمال متعة، والتخلق به جمال وإثراء للمثالية،  والإنسان بطبعه يتطلع إلى  المثل الأعلى ويحرص على بلوغ الكمال، وإذا كان  جليس الصالح يتأثر به فتنمو  فيه جوانب الصلاح كما في الحديث: (خيار عباد الله الذين إذا رؤوا ذكر الله)(1). إذا كان الأمر كذلك في رؤية الصالحين فكيف بجليس سيرته صلى الله عليه  وسلم.* 

*إن سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم هي مكارم الأخلاق، وأخلاقه هي أسمى ما يتمنى البشر.* 

*وإذا   كان المثاليون من فلاسفة الأخلاق يرون أن الخلق العظيم فكرة ذهنية مجردة   ترتفع عن الواقع، وتتأبى على التطبيق، فالمثال الكامل لا وجود له – عندهم –   إلا في عالم المثل المبرأ من كل نقص أو قصور، وما يوجد من صوره في الواقع   إنما هي مجرد نماذج تقريبية لحقائقها العليا في عالمها المثالي.* 

*فالقرآن   الكريم يجعل من الخلق العظيم حقيقة واقعة، وكمالاً بشريا يخضع للإمكان،   ومنهجا تربويا ًقابلا للتطبيق، وأسوة حسنة تتحقق بالرياضة والتهذيب.* 

*وكما اختص القرآن محمدا عليه السلام بوصف الأسوة الحسنة اختصه أيضا بوصف الخلق العظيم في قوله تعالى: (وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ) [ سورة (ن) /4]. * 

*وقد  كان صلى الله  عليه وسلم – وحده من بين الرسل جميعا – صاحب الخلق العظيم  الذي يجمع كل  سجايا الفضل وخصال الخير، لأنه وحده الرسول الخاتم الذي انتهت  إليه مكارم  الأخلاق التي تفرقت فيهم، واجتمع عنده ما انفرد به كل واحد  منهم، لقد قص الله عليه أخبار المرسلين وأمره أن يقتدي بهم فقال له: (أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمْ اقْتَدِهِ) [ سورة الأنعام /90 ].* 

*ولم  يكن  مطلب الاقتداء بهم موجها إلى شرائعهم، فهذا أمر غير وارد في الاقتداء،   لأن شرائعهم نسخت بشريعته، وإنما كان دعوة إلى اقتدائه بهم في مكارم   الأخلاق التي تحلى بها كل واحد منهم، فتمثلها – عليه السلام – جميعا على   تفرقها، وتعدد مصادرها، فاكتمل به عقدها وتمت فيه فضائلها... وكان ذلك غاية   رسالته الخاتمة التي قال عنها: (إنما بعثت لأتمم صالح الأخلاق)(2).* 

*ولهذا   انفردت رسالة الإسلام بمنهجها الأخلاقي الكامل ممثلاً في القرآن الكريم   الذي لم يغادر سجية من سجايا الفضل إلا أحصاها ودعا إليها،فجاء شاملا يتسع   لكل مشاكل الحياة وأمراضها، وصدق الله العظيم الذي يقول: (مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ) [ سورة الأنعام / 38 ].* 

*ولهذا أيضا انفرد صلى الله عليه وسلم بفضيلة الخلق العظيم ليكون الأسوة الحسنة للإنسانية جميعا مصداقا لقول الله تعالى: (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ) [ سورة الأنبياء /107 ].* 

*وكما   جاء القرآن منهجا جامعا للكتب السماوية السابقة ومهيمناً عليها، جاء محمد   عليه السلام جامعا لفضائل الرسل السابقين ومتمما لها، ومقام الرسل منه أشبه   بمقام الجداول العذبة من النهر، كل واحد منها يحوذ الفضل في موقعه، فيمد   الحياة من حوله بالخصب والنماء، فيكون مثلاً أعلى في الوفاء بحاجات الحياة   والأحياء، فإذا تجمعت هذه الجداول في مصبها الجامع ظهر بمجموعها فضل  النهر  الذاخر المتدفق الذي يحويها ولا يلغيها، ويكون فضله عليها فضل السعة  التي  تناسب امتداد الحياة في واديه واتساع آفاقها من حوله، وهذا سر  العظمة فيه.* 

*
*



*
** 
(1)     الحديث أخرجه أحمد في مسنده عن عبدالرحمن بن غنم 4/ 227، وعن أسماء بنت يزيد 6/ 459. 
(2)     الحديث  أخرجه الحاكم في مستدركه (2/  670) رقم 4221، وقال: هذا حديث صحيح على شرط  مسلم ولم يخرجاه، ووافقه  الذهبي. وأخرجه البخاري في الأدب المفرد- باب حسن  الخلق ص 84 وعزاه  السيوطي في الجامع الصغير (1/103) للبخاري في الأدب  والحاكم في المستدرك  والبيهقي في الشعب، وحكم عليه بالصحة. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(26)

*

*الوقوف على أخلاقه والتحقق بها  (2- 5)
*




لقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم على خلق عظيم وفاقا لهذا المعيار، ولأي معيار يقاس به الخلق العظيم، وحسبه شهادة ربه له بقوله: (*وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ**)*.   
وهي  شهادة تعلو به فوق كل فضيلة ويعلو بها فوق كل الفضلاء. وإذا كان وصف الناس  للناس لا يخلو من مبالغة أو تجوز، فإن وصف الخالق يأتي مثلاً في دقة  الوصف، وإحكام الصفة، لأنه وصف الخبير بحقائق الأمور ودقائق الأشياء. 

*ومن مظاهر العظمة في هذا الخلق ما يلي:* 

*أ)*  أن خلقه لم يكن خلقا خاصا، أو سجية شخصية، وإنما كان منهجاً عاما قابلاً  للتطبيق، وأسوة حسنة معروضة للاقتداء، وهو منهج تمثل نظريا في القرآن،  وأسوة عملية فيه عليه السلام. 

وقد عرف صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا بين صحبه فكان صورة حية تتجسد فيه آداب القرآن وأخلاقياته.

روى  الحاكم بسنده عن سعد بن هشام أنه دخل مع حكيم ابن أفلح على عائشة رضي الله  عنها فسألها فقال: يا أم المؤمنين، أنبئيني عن خلق رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم قالت: أليس تقرأ القرآن؟ قال: بلى، قالت: فإن خلق نبي الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.(1)

وهذا يوضح أنه عليه السلام إنما كان يمثل الترجمة الحية للقرآن الكريم مما يفسر معنى الخلق العظيم فيه. 

*فيكون المعنى*: وإنك لعلى منهج عظيم في تربية الخلق العظيم، وهو خلق القرآن الذي عليه نتأدب، وبه نتخلق. 

وهذا  يفتح الباب واسعا أمام من يسمو بنفسه ويتطلع إلى بلوغ الخلق العظيم الذي  يتحقق لكل من يأخذ نفسه بآداب القرآن، والتأسي برسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ولو قال وإن خلقك لعظيم لكان ذلك خلقا خاصا به عليه السلام لا يتأتى  فيه التأسي، ولا يتطلع إلى بلوغه أحد من المؤمنين. 

*ب )*  أن أخلاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم مع تعددها كانت متكاملة متوازنة متعادلة،  وهذا أمر قلما يتحقق لعظيم من الناس، فقد يظفر العظيم ببعض السجايا  الفاضلة، ويسلم له القليل أو الكثير منها، ثم لا تتعادل في الدرجة، ولا  تتوازن في المقدار. 

ومن المقرر المعلوم أن مكارم الأخلاق تتفاوت في سلوك الكريم فيكون التفوق في خلق على حساب نقص في خلق آخر. 

قد يتفوق إنسان – مثلا – في فضيلة الرحمة ثم يكون ذلك على حساب فضيلة الحزم في مواقف الصلابة والردع. 

وقد يتفوق في خلق الحياء، ثم يكون ذلك مظهر ضعف يعوقه في مواقف الجراءة والمواجهة. 

وقد  يتفوق في الحلم والتسامح – ثم يكون ذلك نتيجة تبلد في الطبع وجمود في  الإحساس مما يجعله لا يغضب لشيء، ولا يقوي على الردع في مواطن الإصلاح  والتقويم. 

وقد يسلم له خلق التواضع، ثم يكون التواضع مظهراً لإهدار الشخصية الحية التي تشع المهابة والإجلال. 

وهكذا  قد يتفوق الإنسان في فضيلة على حساب ما يقابلها من فضائل السلوك فيكون ذلك  عيبا ظاهرا فيه، يذهب بما فيه من مظاهر التفوق والامتياز، فإن الخلق  كالعملة الذهبية إن لم يتعادل وجهاه في الجودة والصقل، كان ذلك عيبا يرد به  في سوق التعامل بين الناس. 

كل  ذلك حق وحاصل في سلوك الناس، وهو ما تبرأت منه سجاياه عليه السلام، وهذا  مناط العظمة في الأسوة الحسنة التي اختص بها دون غيره من الأنبياء  والمرسلين فقد اكتملت فيه الأخلاق الكريمة جميعها، فلم يند منها خلق واحد،  وبهذا اكتملت له عظمة الأسوة، وتبرأت من شوائب النقص، وجاءت كالجوهرة  الفريدة، تتعدد جوانبها ولكنك كيفما قلبتها لا ترى في أوجهها المتقابلة إلا  الصفاء والنقاء. 

 


 *(1)    * المستدرك ( 2/ 670 )، وقال: حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(27)

*

*
*
*الوقوف على أخلاقه والتحقق بها (3-5)*




*كان عليه السلام كما يقول أبو سعيد الخدري: (أشد حياء من العذراء في خدرها)(1).
*

*والحياء  خلق جامع، فهو عصمة من كل رذيلة، وصيانة من كل عيب، وقد بلغ فيه عليه  السلام درجة الخلق العظيم، حتى كان لشدة حيائه لا يثبت بصره في وجه محدثه،  ومع هذا الحياء الشديد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد الناس جراءة في ردع  الباطل، ونصره الحق، لا يستحي في حق، ولا يتردد في أمر بمعروف ونهي عن  منكر، ولا يداري في موضع صراحة، ولا يسايس في موقف حسم، وإنما كان يضرب في  الصميم، لا يبالي قرابة قريب أو مجاملة ذي سلطان، سفه أحلام الأعمام من  سادة قريش، فأبطل أعرافهم في جراءة شديدة وقلب جسور.* 

*وكان  عليه السلام أرحم الناس بالناس وبالأحياء جميعا، وهذه الرحمة العظيمة لم  تضعف فيه فضيلة الحزم، فكان أشدهم صلابة في أخذ الحقوق، وإقامة الحدود، لا  يضعف أمام عاطفة، ولا يرق لآصرة في موقف يتعلق بالحقوق والحدود، كان يوصى  بالنساء خيرا، ويرق لضعفهن، ويخشى عليهن خشونة الإبل وهن على ظهورهن، فيقول  للحادي: (رويدك سوقا بالقوارير)(2) ومع كل ذلك لم يتردد في رجم الزانية، وقطع يد السارق،وقال في حسم ظاهر: (لو أن فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطع محمد يدها)(3).* 

*وكان  عليه السلام أعظم الناس حلما وأكثرهم تسامحاً، وسع تطاول الكفار وغفر  أذاهم، ومع هذا الحلم العظيم كان يغضب لله فلا يرد غضبه حتى ينتصر للحق  الذي غضب له.* 

*روى البخاري عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: (ما  خير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أمرين إلا أخذ أيسرهما ما لم يكن  إثما، فإن كان إثما كان أبعد الناس منه، وما انتقم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم لنفسه إلا أن تنتهك حرمة الله فينتقم لله بها)(4).* 


**
*
(1)     الحديث  أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه، كتاب المناقب، باب صفة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم،  (3562)، ومسلم في صحيحه كتاب الفضائل، باب كثرة حيائه صلى الله عليه  وسلم (6032). 
(2)     الحديث أخرجه مسلم، كتاب الفضائل، باب رحمته صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنساء والرفق بهن، رقم (6063). 
(3)     الحديث أخرجه البخاري، كتاب الحدود، باب كراهية الشفاعة في الحد إذا رفع إلى السلطان، رقم (6788). 
(4)     صحيح البخاري، كتاب المناقب، باب صفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(28)





الوقوف على أخلاقه والتحقق بها (4-5)


*
* وكان  صلى الله عليه وسلم متواضعا شديد التواضع، لا يتميز على أصحابه في مأكل أو  ملبس، ولا يتعالى على خدمه في عمل، يردف خادمه، ويخدم أهله، ويسامر مولاه،  ومع ذلك كان مهيباً شديد الهيبة لا يقوى أحد على النظر إليه مهابة له  وإجلالاً.* 

*قال عمرو بن العاص : (وما  كان أحد أحب إلىّ من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أجل في عيني منه،  وما كنت أطيق أن أملأ عيني منه إجلالاً له، ولو سئلت أن أصفه ما أطقت، لأني  لم أكن أملأ عيني منه)(1).* 

*وهكذا  كانت أخلاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم متكاملة متوازنة لم يطغ خلق على خلق، ولم  يتفوق جانب منها على آخر، وبهذا استقامت له عظمة الأسوة الشاملة لكل خلق  عظيم.* 

*وقد  أتاح له هذا التكامل والتعادل في سجاياه الفاضلة تنوعاً وثراء في عطاء  الأسوة الحسنة،فاجتمع على التأسي به أنماط مختلفة من عظماء الرجال، وأصبح  كعبة تتوجه إليها الأنظار، وتتعلق بها القلوب، ويحج إليها طلاب الفضيلة على  اختلاف ميولهم، وتفاوت طباعهم، وتنوع معادنهم، وجميعهم قد وجدوا فيه  حاجتهم وافية وزادهم وفيرا.* 

*وحين  يجتمع العظماء – ممن يختلفون في جوانب العظمة – على صحبة عظيم، ويجمعون  على أنه أسوتهم فيما يعشقون من مكارم الأخلاق، يكون ذلك أصدق دليل عملي على  مبلغ العظمة في فضائله، واتساع جوانبها،وثراء عطائها، وإنه قد بلغ فيها  جميعا مرتبة الأسوة الجامعة التي تصنع العظماء.* 

*وإذا صح قولهم : الرجل يعرف بصحبه  – وهو قول صحيح – فأصحابه عليه السلام : هم التطبيق العملي والنماذج  المضيئة لفضيلة الأسوة الجامعة فيه، وهم في أنفسهم أمثلة حية للفضائل  الإنسانية العالية التي تفرقت فيهم واجتمعت فيه.* 

*هم  عظماء قد اختلفت جوانب العظمة فيهم، وتفاوتت بينهم، وقد التقوا جميعا حول  مائدته، والتقوا على ورده، فارتفع بهم جميعا إلى مقام الأسوة الهادية وجاءت  فضائلهم شهادة من الواقع الحي على كمال الأسوة فيه.* 

*لم  يكن أصحابه عليه السلام نمطا واحدا من عظماء الرجال وإنما اختلفت أجناسهم  واختلفت أعمارهم، واختلفت مشاربهم، واختلفت سجاياهم، وقد جمعوا فيما بينهم  من عظمة الحسب، وعظمة الكفاءة، وعظمة الرأي، وعظمة الفداء، ما يرتفع بهم  إلى مرتبة العظمة بين العظماء.* 

*وقد  تميز كل واحد منهم بسجية، وتفرد بخلق، فكان اجتماعهم حوله، واجتماعهم على  التأسي به دليلا على تكامل الفضائل فيه، التي تعشقها مثل هؤلاء العظماء،  ووجدوا فيها بغيتهم على اختلاف حاجاتهم من الفضيلة، وتنوع مآربهم من مكارم  الأخلاق.* 

*ومن  هؤلاء : الصديق في لينه ورحمته، والفاروق في حسمه وحزمه، وعثمان في حيائه  وسخائه، وعلي في شجاته وبسالته، وأبو عبيدة في أمانته ووفائه، وخالد في  جسارته وإقدامه، ومعاوية في حلمه وسياسته، وبلال في ثباته وصموده، وعمار في  تقشفه وزهده، وغيرهم من عظماء الرجال ممن حازوا فضل الصحبة، وانتفعوا  بهداية الأسوة، فأصبح كل واحد منهم معلما من معالم الفضيلة الإنسانية، وهم  كثرة لا يحصيهم العدد، ولا ينقطع فيهم المدد، وكل واحد منهم أمة من الناس  في شمائله الفاضلة، وسجاياه العالية التي ارتفع بها فوق دنيا الناس، يحلق –  كالنجوم – في سماء الفضيلة مثلا أعلى للأسوة الحسنة التي تهدي السارين في  دروب الحياة(2).* 

*وسيظل التاريخ يذكر أن تلك المعالم حين وجدت اهتز إيوان كسري وترنح قصر قيصر، وتمرغ الباطل في التراب.* 

*وإذا  الحفاة الذين لم يكن لهم شأن أمام الفرس والروم قد هزموا الباطل وورثوا  عرش هذا وتاج ذاك، واندفعوا بهذا الدين القيم، حتى بلغوا أسوار الصين،  وانطلقوا حتى وصلوا إلى ساحل المحيط الأطلسي، وأقاموا دولة إسلامية في  أسبانيا، ووصلوا إلى فيينا وكان ذلك مما شاهدته الدنيا وسجله التاريخ(3).* 




*(1)     جزء من حديث أخرجه مسلم، كتاب الإيمان، باب كون الإسلام يهدم ما قبله (192). 
(2)     انظر : الأسوة الحسنة ص 41، 42.
(3)     الجامع الصحيح للسيرة النبوية للدكتور سعد المرصفي ص 162- 163.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(29)


الوقوف على أخلاقه والتحقق بها (5-5)
*



*وهنا  قصة عجيبة حدثت منذ أكثر من ألف عام في أرض فارس على يد ابن سينا ، حين  قال غلامه : لست أدري بأي شيء يفضلك محمد صلى الله عليه          وسلم ؟ ! . * 

*كان  هذا الخادم شديد الإعجاب بأستاذه بمقدار ما كان شديد العجب من أن يكون  أستاذه الفيلسوف تابعا للنبي العربي ، وقد خيل له خياله المريض وعلمه  القاصر وحبه الأعمى أن ابن سينا أعلم من نبي الإسلام وأرقى في باب الفلسفة  والعلم والمعرفة ، وكان كثيرا ما يكاشف أستاذه بذلك ، فحينا يعرض عنه ،  وحينا يوبخه في انتظار فرصة تسنح يكون لفته فيها إلى الحق أيسر سبيلا وأقدر  على رده إلى عقيدة الإسلام .* 

*وقال  ابن سينا: يا بني سأخبرك غدا عن هذا الأمر ، وكان الوقت شتاء ، والجو في  شدة من البرودة لا يكاد يتحملها الإنسان ، وفي منتصف الليل طلب ابن سينا من  غلامه أن يحضر له الماء الدافي للوضوء ، فإذا بالغلام يقول له : دعني بعض  الوقت فإنني متعب ، ولو انتظرت قليلا لقمت ، وغلب النوم على ذلك الغلام ،  ومضت نصف ساعة ، وابن سينا يكرر القول على الغلام ، حتى نبهه مؤذن الفجر  وإذا بهم يستمعون من فوق المئذنة إلى كلمات للمؤذن : الله أكبر ، الله أكبر  ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله ، أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله ، أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله .. إلى آخر  الأذان .* 

*وهنا  قال ابن سينا : يا بني : هذا وقت تعليمك ، قم الآن واستمع إلى ما أقول :  إننا الآن في أرض فارس ، وبيننا وبين العرب حيث قام الإسلام وظهر النبي  عليه الصلاة والسلام مسافة ضخمة ، وبيننا وبينهم قرون متطاولة ، وهو نبي  عربي ، والذي فوق المئذنة رجل من فارس ، بينه وبين النبي عليه الصلاة  والسلام من الناحية الزمانية قرون ، ومن الناحية المكانية أميال ، وبينهما  عجمة في لسان هذا ، وفصاحة في لسان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولكنه جاء  في الليل الشديد البرد على رغم هذا كله ، وصعد فوق أعلى مكان في المدنية،  وفي أبرد الأوقات في جوف الليل ليقول : أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله ، وأنا  معلمك أعلمك وأربيك ، وأطلب منك وأنت في الدار أن تعد لي شيئا من الماء  لوضوئي فتؤخرني نصف ساعة ثم ساعة بعدها! هذا هو الفرق بين مقام الأنبياء  ومقام العلماء(1).* 

*وهنا  نبصر جانبا كبيراً عملياً من عمق التأثير في الأجيال المتعاقبة  من المسلمين ، إحساساً عميقا بمكانة الرسول الحبيب المحبوب صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، وجلال مقامه ، وعظمة خلقه ، وكمال الأسوة فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم . * 




* (1)     قطوف من أدب النبوة للشيخ الباقوري 2/ 52، 53.
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(30)
*
*سيرته دليل صدق نبوته ورسالته (1-2)*


إن  سيرة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تعطينا الدليل الذي لا ريب فيه على صدق  رسالته ونبوته ، إنها سيرة إنسان كامل سار بدعوته من نصر إلى نصر ، لا على  طريق الخوارق والمعجزات ، بل عن طريق طبيعي بحت ، فلقد دعا فأوذي ، وبلغ  فاصبح له الأنصار ، واضطر إلى الحرب فحارب ، وكان حكيما موفقا في  قيادته ،  فما أزفت ساعة وفاته إلا كانت دعوته تلف الجزيرة العربية كلها عن طريق  الإيمان ، لا عن طريق القهر والغلبة ، ومن عرف ما كان عليه العرب من عادات  وعقائد وما قاوموا به دعوته من شتى أنواع المقاومة حتى تدبير اغتياله ، ومن  عرف عدم التكافؤ بينه وبين محاربيه في كل معركة انتصر فيها ، ومن عرف قصر  المدة التي استغرقتها رسالته حتى وفاته ، وهي ثلاث وعشرون سنة ، أيقن أن  محمداً رسول الله حقا ، وأن ما كان يمنحه الله من ثبات وقوة وتأثير ونصر  ليس إلا لأنه نبي حقا ، وما كان لله أن يؤيد من يكذب عليه هذا التأييد  الفريد في التاريخ . 

فسيرة  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تثبت لنا صدق رسالته عن طريق عقلي بحت ، وما  وقع له صلى الله عليه وسلم من المعجزات لم يكن الأساس الأول في إيمان  العرب بدعوته بل إنا لا نجد له معجزة آمن معها الكفار المعاندون ، على أن  المعجزات المادية إنما تكون حجة على من شاهدها ، ومن المؤكد أن المسلمين  الذين لم يروا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يشاهدوا معجزاته ، إنما آمنوا  بصدق رسالته للأدلة العقلية القاطعة على صدق دعواه النبوة ، ومن هذه الأدلة  العقلية : القرآن الكريم ، فإنه معجزة عقلية ، تلزم كل عاقل منصف أن يؤمن  بصدق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعوى الرسالة . 

وهذا  يختلف تماما عن سير الأنبياء السابقين المحفوظة لدى أتباعهم ، فهي تدلنا  على أن الناس آمنوا بهم لما رأوا على أيديهم من معجزات وخوارق ، دون أن  يحكموا عقولهم في مبادئ دعواتهم فتذعن لها ، وأوضح مثل لذلك السيد المسيح  عليه   السلام ، فإن الله حكي لنا في القرآن الكريم أنه جعل الدعامة الأولى  في إقناع اليهود بصدق رسالته ، أنه يبرئ الأكمة والأبرص ، ويشفي المرضي ،  ويحيي الموتى ، وينبئهم بما يأكلون ويدخرون في بيوتهم ، كل ذلك بإذن الله  جل شأنه ، والأناجيل الحاضرة تروى لنا أن هذه المعجزات هي وحدها التي كانت  سببا في إيمان الجماهير دفعة واحدة به ، لا على أنه رسول الله كما يحكي  القرآن الكريم ، بل على أنه إله وابن إله – وحاشا لله من ذلك – والمسيحية  بعد المسيح انتشرت بالمعجزات وخوارق العادات – وفي سفر أعمال الرسل أكبر  دليل على ذلك – حتى ليصح لنا أن نطلق على المسيحية التي يؤمن بها أتباعها  أنها دين قام على المعجزات والخوارق ، لا على الإقناع العقلي . 

ومن  هنا نرى هذه الميزة الواضحة في سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إنه ما  آمن به واحد عن طريق مشاهدته لمعجزة خارقة ، بل عن اقتناع عقلي وجداني ،  وإذا كان الله قد أكرم رسوله بالمعجزات الخارقة ، فما ذلك إلا إكرام له صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، وإفحام لمعانديه المكابرين ، ومن تتبع القرآن الكريم وجد  أنه اعتمد في الإقناع على المحاكمة العقلية ، والمشاهدة المحسوسة لعظيم  صنع الله ، والمعرفة التامة بما كان عليه الرسول من أمية تجعل إتيانه  بالقرآن الكريم دليلا على صدق رسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم(1). 

يقول الله تعالى : (*وقالوا  لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه قل إنما الآيات عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين ،  أو لم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم إن في ذلك لرحمة وذكرى  لقوم يؤمنون)* [ سورة العنكبوت / 50، 51] . 

والذين  يؤمنون هم الذين يجدون مس هذه الرحمة في نفوسهم ، وهم الذين يتذكرون فضل  الله وعظيم منته على البشرية بهذا التنزيل ، ويستشعرون كرمه وهو يدعوهم  إليه ، وهو العلي الكبير ، وهم الذين ينفعهم هذا القرآن ، لأنه يحيا في  قلوبهم ، ويفتح لهم عن كنوزه ، ويمنحهم ذخائره ، ويشرق في أرواحهم بالمعرفة  والنور ، هكذا يقرر القرآن الكريم بصراحة ووضوح أن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم إنسان رسول ، وأن سيرته تعطي الدليل العملي على صدق رسالته ونبوته  . 
 *(1)    * السيرة النبوية دروس وعبر ص 12.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(31)
*
*سيرته دليل صدق نبوته ورسالته (2-2)*


يقول  أحد الباحثين : " وسيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مملوءة بالعبر ،والعظات  ، والدروس، والمبادئ العظيمة ، وإنا نحسب أن سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم وكما عقله وخلقه واستقامة نفسه ، وسلامة ما يدعو إليه ، كل ذلك في  نفسه دعوة إلى الإسلام في وسط غياهب الجهالة في الماضي ،وهو لا يزال القوة  الداعية إلى الإسلام في عصرنا الحاضر ، وإننا نجد بعض الناس يسلمون إذا  علموا السيرة النبوية ، وأدركوا عقله ، وبعده عن الأوهام والخرافات التي  تسود العامة ، وتستهوى تفكير السذج " (1). 
ويقول  ابن القيم : " ومن هنا تعلم اضطرار العبد فوق كل ضرورة إلى معرفة الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم وما جاء به ، وتصديقه فيما أخبر ، وطاعته فيما أمر ،  فإنه لا سبيل إلى السعادة والفلاح لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، إلا على  أيدي الرسل ...
وإذا  كانت سعادة العبد في الدارين معلقة بهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيجب  على كل من نصح نفسه وأحب نجاتها وسعادتها أن يعرف من هديه وسيرته وشأنه ما  يخرج به عن الجاهلين به ويدخل في عداد أتباعه وشيعته وحزبه ، والناس في هذا  بين مقل ومستكثر ومحروم ، والفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل  العظيم(2). 
ويقول  " لامرتين " شاعر فرنسا مقرراً ذلك بفكره وثقافته ولغته – والفضل ما شهدت  به الأعداء -: " إن حياة محمد وقوة تأمله وتفكيره  وجهاده ، ووثبته على  خرافات أمته ، وجاهلية شعبه ، وخزعبلات قبيلته ، وثباته ثلاثة عشر عاما  يدعو بدعوته وسط أعدائه ، وتقبله سخرية الساخرين والهازئين ، وحميته في نشر  دينه ، ورباطة جأشه ، وتطلعه إلى إعلاء كلمة الله ، كل ذلك يدل على أنه لم  يكن يضمر خداعا أو يعيش على باطل . 
لقد كان محمد فيلسوفا ، وخطيبا ، ومشرعا ، وقائدا ، وفاتح فكر، وناشر عقيدة . 
أي رجل قيس بجميع المقاييس التي وضعت لوزن العظمة الإنسانية كان أعظم منه؟!.
لو كان مقياس العظمة هو إصلاح شعب متدهور ، فمن ذا يتطاول إلى مكان محمد؟ .
لقد سما بأمة متدهورة ، ورفعها إلى قمة المجد، وجعلها مشعلاً للمدنية، ومورداً للعلم والعرفان . 
لو  كان مقياس العظمة توحيد البشرية المفككة الأوصال فمن أجدر بهذه العظمة من  محمد الذي جمع شمل العرب، وجعلهم أمة عظيمة، وأقام دولة شاسعة . 
ولو كان مقياس العظمة إقامة حكم السماء على الأرض فمن ذا الذي ينافس محمداً وقد محا مظاهر الوثنية ليقيم عبادة الخالق وحده . 
ولو قسنا العظمة بالنصر والنفوذ والسلطان فمن يدانيه في هذا المضمار ؟ .
لقد كان يتيما لا حول له ولا قوة ، فأصبح مؤسسا لإمبراطورية واسعة دامت ثلاثة عشر قرنا من الزمان . 
ولو  كان مقياس العظمة هو الأثر الذي يخلده في النفوس على مر الأجيال فها هو  محمد تمجده مئات الملايين من الناس في مختلف البقاع ، مع تباين أوطانهم  وأنواعهم وطبقاتهم (3). 
ورحم  الله ابن حزم حيث يقول : ( ... فإن سيرة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم – لمن  تدبرها – تقتضي تصديقه ضرورة ، وتشهد له بأنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  حقا ، فلو لم تكن له معجزة غير سيرته لكفى ) (4) . 
 (1)  الدعوة في عهد الملك عبدالعزيز ( 2/582 ) ، والدعوة إلى الإسلام لأبي زهرة ص 65.

(2)  زاد المعاد ( 1/69-70 ) . 
(3)  نبي الإسلام في مرآة الفكر الغربي ، مقال للدكتور عز الدين فراج ، نشر بمجلة الوعي الإسلامي ص 38- 39 العدد ( 249) . 
(4)  الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل 2/ 89 . ط : صبيح .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(32)

*


*دراسة السيرة طمأنينة للقلب وسكينة للفؤاد (1-3)*

*إن في دراسة السيرة النبوية العطرة طمأنينة للقلب وسكينة للنفس وتثبيتا للفؤاد، قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالى : (وَكُلاًّ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ ) [ سورة هود /120 ] .* 

*فإذا كانت أنباء الرسل السابقين تثبت فؤاده صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن أنباءه التي هي سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم تثبت فؤادنا ، وتورث قلوبنا الطمأنينة .* 

*وتوضيح ذلك : أننا من خلال دراسة السيرة ندرك سنن الله في خلقه، تلك السنن التي لا تتبدل ولا تتحول ، ولا تحابي ، ولا تجامل .* 

*من هذه السنن :* 


*أن الله سبحانه يؤيد الحق وينصر المؤمنين ، وليس الأمر مبنيا على الكثرة العددية، ولا موكولاً إلى قوة العتاد ، وإنما ( وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلاَّ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ ) [ سورة آل عمران /126 ] ( كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ) [ سورة البقرة /249 ] ( وَكَانَ حَقّاً عَلَيْنَا نَصْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) [ سورة الروم/ 47 ] ( وَإِنَّ جُندَنَا لَهُم الْغَالِبُونَ ) [ سورة الصافات 173 ] .*

*وكم  من أناس غرتهم قوتهم ، وسول لهم الشيطان سوء أعمالهم فتجبروا وتكبروا ،  فأخذهم الله أخذ عزيز مقتدر ، وأنزل بهم من الذل والهوان الكثير (وَمَنْ يُهِنْ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ مُكْرِمٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ )[ الحج / 18]  .* 

*فها  هم المشركون جاءوا بجموعهم في بدر يريدون أن يخيفوا العرب جميعا، إذ يقول  أبو جهل – بعد أن علم بنجاة قافلتهم التجارية - : والله لا نرجع حتى نرد  بدرا ، فنقيم عليه ثلاثا ، فننحر الجزر ، ونطعم الطعام ، ونسقي الخمر ،  وتعزف علينا القيان، وتسمع بنا العرب وبمسيرنا وجمعنا، فلا يزالون يهابوننا  أبدا (1).* 

*فكانت  النتيجة عكس ما أراد الطاغية ، فلقد انهزموا في المعركة شر هزيمة ، وقتل  هذا المغرور ، ورجع المتجبرون بأسوأ حال ، وكتب الله النصر للمسلمين على  الرغم من قلة عددهم وعدتهم .*

*وكيف لا ؟ والمشركون مع شركهم يتكبرون ، والمسلمون مع إسلامهم بالله يستغيثون ؟! .* 

*وعن جابر قال : " كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذات الرقاع ، فإذا أتينا على شجرة ظليلة تركناها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فجاء رجل من المشركين وسيف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معلق بالشجرة ، فاخترطه فقال له : تخافني ؟ فقال له : لا . قال : فمن يمنعك مني ؟ قال : الله .. " (2).*

*وفي رواية ابن إسحاق : " فدفع جبريل في صدره فوقع السيف من يده، فأخذه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : من يمنعك أنت مني ؟ قال : لا أحد. " .* 

*وفي رواية " فقال  الأعرابي : غير أني أعاهدك أن لا أقاتلك ولا أكون مع قوم يقاتلونك، فخلى  سبيله ، فجاء إلى أصحابه ، فقال : جئتكم من عند خير الناس .. " (3).* 

*قال  ابن حجر : " ورد في الجهاد قول الأعرابي : " فقال تخافني ؟ قال : لا ، قال  : فمن يمنعك مني .. " ثلاث مرات " وهو استفهام إنكار ، أي لا يمنعك مني  أحد ، لأن الأعرابي كان قائما والسيف في يده ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس لا سيف معه ، ويؤخذ من مراجعة الأعرابي له في الكلام أن الله سبحانه وتعالى منع نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم منه، وإلا فما أحوجه إلى مراجعته مع احتياجه إلى الحظوة عند قومه بقتله ، وفي قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في جوابه الله الذي يمنعني منك إشارة إلى ذلك ، ولذلك أعادها الأعرابي فلم  يزده على ذلك الجواب ، وفي ذلك غاية التهكم به وعدم المبالاة به أصلا .* 
* 
*



*(1) البداية والنهاية 3/ 291.* 



*(2) الحديث أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه ، كتاب المغازي ، باب غزوة ذات الرقاع ( 4136 ).* 

* (3)فتح الباري 6/ 492- 493. 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(33)




دراسة السيرة طمأنينة للقلب وسكينة للفؤاد (2-3)


كما  تورث دراسة السيرة القلب طمأنينة بالرزق، فالرزاق هو الله، ولا يستطيع  مخلوق كائنا من كان أن يتحكم أو يؤثر في رزق مخلوق آخر والله تعالى يقول: (قُلْ إِنَّ رَبِّي يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ لَهُ)[سورة سبأ/ 39].
*
*وكم من جائع أطعمه الله من غير سبب ظاهري، أو احتيال بشري.* 
*فعن  جابر قال: "بعثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر علينا أبا عبيدة بن  الجراح نتلقى عيراً لقريش، وزودنا جراباً من تمر لم يجد لنا غيره، فكان أبو  عبيدة يعطينا تمرة تمرة، قلت: كيف كنتم تصنعون بها؟ قال: كنا نمصها كما  يمص الصبي، ثم نشرب عليها من الماء فتكفينا يومنا إلى الليل، وكنا نضرب  بعصينا الخبط(1)ثم  نبله بالماء فنأكله، فانطلقنا على ساحل البحر، فرفع لنا على ساحل البحر  كهيئة الكثيب الضخم، فأتيناه فإذ هو دابة تدعى العنبر، قال أبو عبيدة  ميتة!! ثم قال: لا، بل نحن رسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،وفي سبيل الله  عز وجل، وقد اضطررتم، فكلوا، قال: فأقمنا عليه شهراً، ونحن ثلاثمائة حتى  سمنا، ولقد رأيتنا نغترف من وقب عينه بالقلال(2)  الدهن،ونقتطع منه الغدر كالثور، أو كقدر الثور، ولقد أخذ منا أبو عبيدة  ثلاثة عشر رجلاً فأقعدهم في وقب عينيه، وأخذ ضلعا من أضلاعه فأقامه، ثم رحل  أعظم بعير معنا فمر من تحتها، وتزودنا من لحمها وشايق(3)،  فلما قدمنا المدينة أتينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكرنا ذلك له،  فقال: هو رزق أخرجه الله عز وجل لكم، فهل معكم من لحمه شيء فتطعمونا؟  فأرسلنا إلى رسول الله منه فأكله"(4).* 
*فهذا  الحديث فيه كثير من العظات والعبر لمن أراد أن يتذكر أو يعتبر، فلقد رزق  الله الكريم عباده الصادقين، رزقا طيبا حلالاً، غير حالهم من الجوع إلى  الشبع، ومن الضعف إلى القوة، فبعد أن كانوا يمصون كل يوم تمرة، بل ونفد  التمر،فيأكلون ورق الشجر، إذ بفرج الله يأتيهم فيأكلون الكثير من اللحم، بل  ويدهنون، وسبحان الله الرزاق ذي القوة المتين.* 
*فدارس السيرة يعتبر لأنه يجد صوراً واقعية لما في القرآن الكريم من وعد الله لعباده المؤمنين في قوله: (إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنْ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ خَوَّانٍ كَفُورٍ) [سورة الحج /38]، وفي قوله: (وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً (2) وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ) [ سورة الطلاق / 2-3 ]،  والكثير من الآيات القرآنية، مما يدعو كل صاحب عقل إلى الاتعاظ والعبرة.* 
*يقول  أحد الباحثين: " من أهم ثمرات دراسة التاريخ – والسيرة جزء منه – التعرف  على السنن الربانية في الكون، فإن لله سننا في خلقه أرشدنا إليها، وطلب منا  التعامل معها، قال تعالى: (قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ فَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْظُروا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ) [سورة آل عمران / 137].* 
*والتاريخ  بما يحوي من الحوادث المتشابهة، والمواقف المتماثلة، يساعد على كشف هذه  السنن، التي هي غاية في الدقة والعدل والثبات، وفي إدراكنا للسنن الربانية  فوائد عظيمة، حتى لو لم نقدر على تفادي حدوثها، والنجاة منها، حيث يعطينا  هذا الإدراك والمعرفة صلابة في الموقف، بخلاف من يجهل مصدر الأحداث، فإن  الذي يعلم تكون لديه بصيرة وطمأنينة، أما الذي يجهل فليس لديه إلا الحيرة  والخوف والقلق(5).* 
*
*
*(1) الخبط – بفتح الخاء والباء – ورق الشجر الساقط من ضرب الشجر بالعصا. 
(2) القلال جمع قلة، وهي الجرة الكبيرة التي يحملها الرجل بين يديه. 
(3) الوشايق هو اللحم يؤخذ فيغلي إغلاء ولا ينضح ويحمل في الأسفار، واحدها وشيقة. 
(4) الحديث  أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه، كتاب المغازي، باب غزوة سيف البحر ( 4360 )،  ومسلم في صحيحه واللفظ له، كتاب الصيد، باب إباحة ميتات البحر ( 4998 ). 
(5) منهج كتابة التاريخ الإسلامي لمحمد بن صامل السلمي ص 54 ط: دار الوفاء.* 



* 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(34)*
* في السيرة أصول المعارف الصحيحة (3-3)

*


إن  دراسة السيرة النبوية تعطينا أصول المعارف الصحيحة لأمور كثيرة في حياتنا  ربما تختلط فيها المفاهيم ، وتلتبس فيها الرؤى، وتتشتت فيها الأذهان ، منها  ما يتعلق بالعقيدة ، ومنها ما يتعلق بالعبادة ، ومنها ما يتعلق بالأخلاق ،  ومنها ما يتعلق بالتربية وغير ذلك . 
عن  زيد بن خالد الجهني قال : " صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة  الصبح بالحديبية في إثر سماء كانت من الليل ، فلما انصرف أقبل على الناس  فقال : هل تدرون ماذا قال ربكم ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : قال  أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر ، فأما من قال مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته فذلك  مؤمن بى كافر بالكوكب ، وأما من قال مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا فذلك كافر بي  مؤمن بالكوكب "(1) .
ففي  هذا الحديث نرى أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد استثمر هذا الحدث من  سيرته ، وعلم الأمة من خلاله أنه ما من نعمة إلا من الله سبحانه وتعالى ،  كما قال سبحانه ( وما بكم من نعمة  فمن الله ) [ سورة النحل / 53 ] وأن  النعم إذا اقترنت بسبب فالمؤمن يؤمن بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الذي يسبب  السبب ، وهو الذي جعل النعمة تأتي معه ، فإذا جاء الشفاء مع الدواء فالشافي  هو الله سبحانه وتعالى وليس الدواء ، فهو سبحانه الذي خلق الدواء وأعطاه  خاصية التأثير ، وهو الذي وفق الشخص الذي صنع الدواء ، والذي وصف الدواء ،  ثم هو سبحانه الذي من بالشفاء موافقا للدواء ، وكان يمكن لو أنه سبحانه لا  يريد الشفاء ألا يأتي الشفاء مع هذا الدواء فعلى المؤمن أن يجدد إيمانه ،  وأن يحرص على عقيدته ، وأن يذكر نفسه أن كل النعم من الله سبحانه وتعالى . 
وعن  عطاء بن أبي رباح قال : رأيت جابر بن عبدالله ، وجابر بن عمير الأنصاري  رضي الله عنهما يرتميان فمل أحدهما فجلس ، فقال له الآخر : كسلت ؟ سمعت  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : كل شيء ليس من ذكر الله عز وجل فهو  لهو - أو سهو - إلا أربع خصال ، مشي الرجل بين الغرضين ، وتأديبه فرسه ،  وملاعبته أهله ، وتعليم السباحة(2) . 
وعن  عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رجلا جاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله أي الناس أحب إلى الله ؟ فقال : " أحب الناس إلى  الله أنفعهم للناس ، وأحب الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور تدخله على مسلم ،  تكشف عنه كربة ، أو تقضي عنه دينا ،أو تطرد عنه جوعا ، ولأن أمشى مع أخ في  حاجة أحب إلى من أن أعتكف في هذا المسجد – يعني مسجد المدينة – شهرا ، ومن  كظم غيظه ولو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه يوم القيامة رضا ، ومن مشى  مع أخيه في حاجة حتى يقضيها له ثبت الله قدميه يوم تزول الأقدام "(3) . 
ففي  هذين الحديثين توضيح لمفهوم العبادة في الإسلام ، وأنها ليست – كما يظن  كثير من الناس – قاصرة على الشعائر التعبدية فقط ، وإنما هي اسم جامع لكل  ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأعمال الباطنة والظاهرة ، فالصلاة  والزكاة والصيام والحج ، وصدق الحديث ، وأداء الأمانة ، وبر الوالدين وصلة  الأرحام ، والوفاء بالعهود ، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، والجهاد  للكفار والمنافقين ، والإحسان للجار واليتيم والمسكين وابن السبيل والمملوك  من الآدميين ، والبهائم ، والدعاء والذكر والقراءة وأمثال ذلك من العبادة  .. " (4). 



(1) - أخرجه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه ، كتاب الإيمان – باب بيان كفر من قال مطرنا بالنوء (231) . 
(2)  - عزاه الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد ( 5/269 ) للطبراني في الكبير ، وقال :  رجاله رجال الصحيح ، خلا عبدالوهاب بن بخت وهو ثقة ، وقال المنذري في  الترغيب ( 1/ 381 ) رواه الطبراني في الكبير بإسناد جيد 
(3)  -قال المنذري في الترغيب ( 2/ 704 ) رواه الأصبهاني واللفظ له ، ورواه ابن  أبي الدنيا عن بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يسمه ، وحسنة  الألباني في الصحيحة ( 906 ) .
(4) - العبودية لابن تيمية ص 38 ط : المكتب الإسلامي .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(35)

في السيرة أصول المعارف الصحيحة*
*وهكذا نجد أن للعبادة أفقا رحبا ودائرة واسعة :* 
فهي  تشمل الفرائض والأركان الشعائرية من الصلاة والصيام والزكاة والحج وهي  تشمل ما زاد على الفرائض من ألوان التعبد التطوعي من ذكر ، وتلاوة ، ودعاء،  واستغفار ، وتسبيح ، وتهليل ، وتكبير ، وتحميد . 
وهي  تشمل حسن المعاملة ، والوفاء بحقوق العباد ، كبر الوالدين ، وصلة الأرحام  ،والإحسان لليتيم والمسكين وابن السبيل ، والرحمة بالضعفاء ، والرفق  بالحيوان . 
وهي تشمل الأخلاق والفضائل الإنسانية كلها ، من صدق الحديث ، وأداء الأمانة ، والوفاء بالعهد ، وغير ذلك من مكارم الأخلاق . 
ورضي  الله عن سلفنا الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين الذين رباهم رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، فقد كان شمول العبادة أمراً واضحا لديهم لا لبس فيه ولا  غموض . 
أخرج  الطبري في تاريخه من خبر بكر بن عبدالله المزني قال : جاء عمر بن الخطاب  إلى باب عبدالرحمن بن عوف فضربه ، فجاءت المرأة ففتحته ... إلى أن قال :  وعبدالرحمن بن عوف قائم يصلي ، فقال له – يعني عمر – تجوز أيها الرجل –  يعني خفف صلاتك – فسلم عبدالرحمن حينئذ ، ثم أقبل عليه فقال : ما جاء بك  هذه الساعة يا أمير المؤمنين ؟ . فقال : رفقة نزلت في ناحية السوق خشيت  عليهم سراق المدينة ، فانطلق نحرسهم ... إلخ (1).
ففي  هذا الخبر فهم عميق لمجالات العبادة ، وتقديم الأهم على المهم ، فإذا كانت  الصلاة عبادة فخدمة المسلمين أيضا عبادة ، وما دامت الصلاة نفلا فإن ما  نزل من حاجة المسلمين مقدم على ذلك ، لأن الصلاة عبادة يقتصر نفعها على  صاحبها ، وخدمة المسلمين عبادة يتعدى نفعها للمسلمين . 
وذكر  الإمام البغوي عن الشعبي قال : خرج ناس من أهل الكوفة إلى الجبانة – أي  الصحراء- يتعبدون ، واتخذوا مسجدا وبنوا بنيانا ، فأتاهم عبدالله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه ، فقالوا : مرحبا بك يا أبا عبدالرحمن ! لقد سرنا أن تزورنا ،  قال : ما أتيتكم زائرا ، ولست بالذي أترك حتى يهدم مسجد الجبان ، إنكم  لأهدى من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! أرأيتم لو أن الناس صنعوا  كما صنعتم ،من كان يجاهد العدو ؟ ومن كان يأمر بالمعروف وينهي عن المنكر ؟  ومن كان يقيم الحدود ؟ ارجعوا فتعلموا ممن هو أعلم منكم ، وعلموا من أنتم  أعلم منهم ، قال : واسترجع فما برح حتى قلع أبنيتهم وردهم (2).
وقال  ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : " لأن أعول أهل بيت من المسلمين شهرا أو جمعة  أو ما شاء الله أحب إلى حجة بعد حجة ، ولطبق بدانق أهديه إلى أخ في الله  أحب إلى من دينار أنفقه في سبيل الله عز وجل " (3). 
ورحم  الله ابن المسيب حين قال له مولاه برد : ما رأيت أحسن ما يصنع هؤلاء ؟ قال  سعيد وما يصنعون ؟ قال : يصلي أحدهم الظهر ثم لا يزال صافا رجليه يصلي حتى  العصر . فقال سعيد : ويحك يا برد ! أما والله ما هي بالعبادة ، تدري ما  العبادة ؟ إنما العبادة التفكر في أمر الله ، والكف عن محارم الله(4). 
 لقد  وقر في حس هذا الجيل أن جميع الأعمال لابد أن تتوجه إلى الله حتى تكون  طاعة وعبادة ،حتى إن عمر بن عبدالله قال لامرأته وهي ترضع ابنا لها : ( لا  يكونن رضاعك لولدك كرضاع البهيمة ولدها ، قد عطفت عليه من الرحمة بالرحم ،  ولكن أرضعيه تتوخين ابتغاء ثواب الله ، وأن يحيا برضاعك خلق عسى أن يوحد  الله ويعبده ) (5). 
وهذا ما ينبغي أن يعيه الجيل المعاصر في مفهوم العبادة وأبعادها . 
وفي السيرة النبوية أصول النفسيات التي يحتاج إليها الإنسان في تعامله مع الآخرين ، انظر إلى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (* وتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة )* (6) ويصف  هند ابن أبي هاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بصفات هي أساس مراعاة  نفسيات الناس إذ يقول : " ... ويكرم كريم كل قوم ويوليه عليهم ... ويتفقد  أصحابه ، ويسأل الناس عما في الناس ... وإذا انتهى إلى قوم جلس حيث ينتهي  به المجلس ، ويأمر بذلك ، يعطي كل جلسائه بنصيبه ، لا يحسب جليسه أن أحداً  أكرم عليه منه ، من جالسه أو فاوضه في حاجة صابره حتى يكون هو المنصرف عنه ،  ومن سأله حاجة لم يرده إلا بها أو بميسور من القول ، قد وسع الناس بسطه  وخلقه ، فصار لهم أبا ، وصاروا عنده في الحق سواء ... الحديث (7). 
أرأيت  هذه النفسيات الصادقة والتي خلت عن كل تعقيد ، ولو صدق دارسو النفسيات في  أخذ علومهم من سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأفادت دراستهم البشرية خيرا  كثيرا ً. 



(1) - تاريخ الطبري ( 4/205 ) . 
(2) -شرح السنة ( 10/54- 55 ) . 
(3) -صفة الصفوة ( 1/ 753 ) . 
(4) - الطبقات الكبرى 5/ 135، سير أعلام النبلاء ( 4/ 241 ) . 
(5) - نصيحة الملوك للماوردي ص 166. 
(6) - الحديث أخرجه الترمذي في سننه ، كتاب البر ، باب ما جاء في صنائع المعروف( 1956) ، وقال : حسن غريب . 
 (7) - الحديث أخرجه الترمذي في الشمائل رقم 7 ، ص 275 -267.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(36)

**تفسير كثير من الآيات الكريمة*إن  وقائع السيرة وأحداثها كثيرا ما تلقي لنا الضوء على تفسير بعض الآيات  الكريمة ، فالسيرة من أول مهماتها تسجيل الوقائع زمن الرسول الكريم صلى  الله عليه وسلم وكثيرا ما كان القرآن ينزل تعقيبا على تلك الوقائع ، ومن  هنا كانت الصلة وثيقة بين السيرة والقرآن ... فهو كثيرا ما تنزلت آياته  بتسجيل أحداث السيرة ... وهي كثيرا ما بينت لنا سبب النزول .... 

وأكتفي بمثالين ... فهذا الجانب واضح والأمثلة كثيرة . 
1- قال تعالى : *( يسألونك عن الأنفال ، قل الأنفال لله والرسول ، فاتقوا الله وأصلحوا ذات بينكم وأطيعوا الله ورسوله إن كنتم مؤمنين )* . [ سورة الأنفال /1] .
وهناك في القرآن خمس عشرة آية بدأت بقوله تعالى : *( يسألونك )*  لا نجد فيها هذه اللهجة القوية التي تأمر بالتقوى وإصلاح ذات بينهم  والطاعة ... ونتساءل عن العلاقة بين ختام الآية وبدئها : الأمر الذي يحتاج  إلى بيان، فالسؤال يحتاج إلى جواب، ولكن هنا جواب وأوامر تعقيباً عليه  تحتاج إلى تنفيذ .. 
وتعطينا السيرة الإيضاح الكافي . 
فعن  عبادة بن الصامت قال : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فشهدت معه  بدراً، فالتقى الناس فهزم الله تعالى العدو ، فانطلقت طائفة في آثارهم  يهزمون ويقتلون ، وأقبلت طائفة على العسكر يحوزونه ويجمعونه ، وأحدقت طائفة  برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يصيب العدو منه غرة ، حتى إذا كان الليل  وفاء الناس بعضهم إلى بعض ، قال الذين جمعوا الغنائم ، نحن حويناها فليس  لأحد نصيب فيها ، وقال الذين خرجوا في طلب العدو : لستم بأحق به منا ، نحن  منعنا عنه العدو وهزمناهم ، وقال الذين أحدقوا برسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : خفنا أن يصيب العدو منه غرة فاشتغلنا به . فنزلت *( يسألونك )* فقسمها رسول الله بين المسلمين (1). 
وهكذا نلاحظ أن تصرف المسلمين إزاء الغنائم احتاج إلى هذا التوجيه والتربية ، فهم ما زالوا في بداية الطريق . 
وبهذا كانت السيرة بيانا لهذا الأسلوب في سياق الآية الكريمة . (2)
 
(1) - رواه أحمد ، كما جاء في تفسير ابن كثير . 

 (2) - انظر : أضواء على دراسة السيرة ص 21-22.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(37)

*

*تفسير كثير من الآيات الكريمة (2)*
 المثال الثاني : 

 قال الله تعالى : *(  يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير وصد عن سبيل الله وكفر  به والمسجد الحرام وإخراج أهله منه أكبر عند الله والفتنة أكبر من القتل  ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ومن يرتدد منكم عن  دينه فيمت وهو كافر فأولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك أصحاب  النار هم فيها خالدون )* [ سورة البقرة /207 ] . 
فهذه  الآية يتضح معناها وينجلي تفسيرها من خلال ما عرضته كتب السيرة، فعن جندب  بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه : عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه بعث رهطا وبعث  عليهم أبا عبيدة فلما ذهب لينطلق بكي صبابة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فجلس ، فبعث عليهم عبدالله بن جحش مكانه ، وكتب له كتابا وأمره أن لا  يقرأ الكتاب حتى يبلغ مكان كذا وكذا ، وقال : *( لا تكرهن أحدا من أصحابك على المسير معك )* . 
فلما  قرأ الكتاب ، استرجع ، وقال : سمعاً وطاعة لله ورسوله ، فخبرهم الخبر ،  وقرأ عليهم الكتاب ، فرجع رجلان ، ومضى بقيتهم فلقوا ابن الحضرمي فقتلوه ،  ولم يدروا أن ذلك اليوم من رجب أو جمادى ، فقال المشركون للمسلمين : قتلتم  في الشهر الحرام ، فأنزل الله عز وجل :*(** يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام )* الآية ، فقال بعضهم : إن لم يكونوا أصابوا وزرا فليس لهم أجر ، فأنزل الله عز وجل :*( إن الذين آمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله والله غفور رحيم )* . (1)
لقد  اتخذ المشركون من حرمة الشهر الحرام ستاراً يحتمون خلفه ، لتشويه موقف  الجماعة المسلمة ، وإظهارها بمظهر المعتدي ، وهم المعتدون ابتداء ، وهم  الذين انتهكوا حرمة البيت ابتداء . 
إنهم  قوم لا يقيمون للمقدسات وزنا ، ولا يتحرجون أمام الحرمات ، يقفون دون الحق  ، ويصدون الناس عنه ، ويفتنون المؤمنين ويؤذونهم أشد الإيذاء ، ويخرجونهم  من البلد الحرام الذي يأمن فيه كل حي حتى الهوام ، ثم بعد ذلك كله يتسترون  وراء الشهر الحرام ، ويقيمون الدنيا ويقعدونها باسم الحرمات والمقدسات،  ويرفعون أصواتهم : انظروا ها هو ذا محمد ومن معه ينتهكون حرمة الشهر الحرام  !.
إن  الإسلام يرعى حرمات من يرعون الحرمات ، ويشدد في هذا المبدأ ويصونه ،  ولكنه لا يسمح بأن تتخذ الحرمات متاريس لمن ينتهكون الحرمات ، ويؤذون  الطيبين ، ويقتلون الصالحين ، ويفتنون المؤمنين ، ويرتكبون كل منكر ،وهم في  منجاة من القصاص تحت ستار الحرمات التي يجب أن تصان . 
وهو  يمضي في هذا المبدأ على اطراد : إنه يحرم الغيبة ، ولكن لا غيبة لفاسق –  فالفاسق الذي يشتهر بفسقه لا حرمة له يعف عنها الذين يكتوون بفسقه ، وهو  يحرم الجهر بالسوء من القول ، ولكنه يستثنى *( إلا من ظلم)*  فله أن يجهر في حق ظالمه بالسوء من القول لأنه حق ، ولأن السكوت عن الجهر  به يطمع الظالم في الاحتماء بالمبدأ الكريم الذي لا يستحقه ) . 
ومع  هذا يبقى الإسلام في مستواه الرفيع لا يتدني إلى مستوى الأشرار البغاة ولا  إلى أسلحتهم الخبيثة ، ووسائلهم الخسيسة ، إنه فقط يدفع الجماعة المسلمة  إلى الضرب على أيديهم ، وإلى قتالهم وقتلهم ، وإلى تطهير جو الحياة منهم  هكذا جهرة في وضح النهار . 
وحين  تكون القيادة في الأيدي النظيفة الطيبة المستقيمة المؤمنة ، وحين يتطهر  وجه الأرض ممن ينتهكون الحرمات ويدوسون المقدسات ، حينئذ تصان للمقدسات  حرمتها كاملة كما أرادها الله . 
هذا هو الإسلام صريحا واضحا ، قويا دامغاً ، لا يلف ولا يدور ، ولا يدع الفرصة كذلك لمن يريد أن يلف من حوله وأن يدور . 
وهذا  هو القرآن يوقف المسلمين على أرض صلبة لا تتأرجح فيها أقدامهم ، وهم يمضون  في سبيل الله ، لتطهير الأرض من الشر والفساد ، ولا يدع ضمائرهم قلقة  متحرجة تأكلها الهواجس ، وتؤذيها الوساوس .. هذا شر وفساد وبغي وباطل ...  فلا حرمة له إذن ، ولا يجوز أن يتترس بالحرمات ليضرب من ورائها الحرمات !.
وعلى المسلمين أن يمضوا في طريقهم في يقين وثقة ، في سلام مع ضمائرهم، وفي سلام مع الله (2). 
كذلك  تفيدنا دراسة السيرة تحديد تاريخ أقوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،ومواقع  دلالتها أو ما سماه علماء الحديث والمصطلح ( بيان أسباب ورود الحديث الشريف  ) وهذا الأمر يحل لنا مشكل كثير من الأحاديث التي يبدو على ظاهرها التعارض  والتناقض وهي في واقع الأمر غير ذلك ،لأن كل حديث ورد في موطن خاص ويفيد  معنى وتوجيها غير الآخر الذي يبدو أنه معارض له . 
وتفيدنا معرفة الناسخ والمنسوخ في الحديث الشريف مما يتوقف عليه كثير من الأحكام الشرعية . 
وبهذا تبدو أهمية السيرة وضرورة دراستها . 

(1)  أخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى ( 9/11-12 ) ، والطبري في التفسير (  2/349-350 ) ، وأبو يعلى في المسند رقم ( 1534 ) ، والطبراني في الكبير (  1670 ) ، وقال البيهقي : سنده صحيح إن كان الحضرمي هو ابن لاحق ،وقال  الهيثمي في المجمع ( 6/198 ) : رواه الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح ، وقال  السيوطي في الدر المنثور ( 1/ 250 ) : سنده صحيح . 

(2) انظر : في ظلال القرآن ( 1/226-227 ) .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(38)

*

*تلبية الفطرة في تعشق البطولة* 

 *الموقف الأول*

 في  فطرة الإنسان – صغيرا أو كبيرا – ميل إلى سماع قصص البطولة ، وفي سبيل  تلبية هذه الحاجة النفسية نشأ جانب كبير من الأدب العالمي الذي يعتمد في  غالب الأحيان على التحليق في عالم الخيال ... 

والبطولة  – هنا – هي موقف متقدم في ميدان ما من ميادين الحياة ، فهي الشجاعة في  ميدان القتال ، وهي الكرم في ميدان العطاء ، وهي السماحة في ميدان الحقوق ،  وهي العفو في ميدان القدرة ... وهي وهي ... 

إن  تلك المواقف الفذة تستهوي النفس الإنسانية فتصغي إلى سماعها ، ويكون لها  الأثر الكبير في النفس ، حتى ولو كانت مواقف من نسج الخيال أخذت مكانها في  قصة كاتب . 

وإذا  كان الأمر كذلك فإن السيرة تروي هذا الظمأ ، وتلبي حاجة النفس من واقع  بعيد عن الخيال يمتاز بالصدق والواقعية ، وإن كان في كثير من المواطن أكبر  من الخيال ، وهذان موقفان يعبران أصدق تعبير عن هذا : 

1-  كلنا يعلم أمر ذهابه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الطائف بعد أن يئس من استجابة  قريش ، وكانت النتيجة ذلك الرد السيء من أهل الطائف وأمرائها ... فقد  أغروا سفهاءهم وصبيانهم بضربه بالحجارة حتى أدميت عقباه واختضبت نعلاه  بالدماء . 

وجلس بعد أن غادر البلد يدعو ذلك الدعاء المشهور : اللهم إني أشكو إليك ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني على الناس ... 

وفي  هذا الموطن يأتي جبريل وبصحبته ملك الجبال – كما في الصحيحين – ليقول له :  إن الله قد سمع قول قومك لك وما ردوا به عليك ، وقد بعث إليك ملك الجبال  لتأمره بما شئت فيهم ... وقال له ملك الجبال : إن شئت أن أطبق عليهم  الأخشبين فعلت . قال : *بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده ولا يشرك به شيئا ...* (1)

هذه  البطولة في الصبر وتحمل الأذى الجسدي ، ولقد كان الأذى النفسي أكبر منه ،  بطولة فريدة لا يستطيع تقديرها حق قدرها إلا من كتب له بعض المعاناة في  دعوته إلى الله تعالى . 

وبطولة  أخرى لا تقل عن الأولى ذلك الحلم الذي تمثل في رده على ملك الجبال .. إن  جبريل وصاحبه وصلا إليه في ذروة الأسى والألم، وقد نزلا إليه بأمر الله  لينزل العقوبة بأهل مكة الذين كانوا السبب فيما أصابه .. ولا شك أن الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم تداعت إلى ذهنه أحداث الماضي خلال سنوات من المشقة  والتعب والمعاناة ... إنهم يستحقون العقوبة ... ولولا ذلك لما أنزل الله  ملك الجبال ... ومع ذلك لا يقبل أن تنزل بهم العقوبة ويقف حائلا دون ذلك . 

إنها بطولة دونها بطولة الميادين – وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم المجلي في كليهما – وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المتفق عليه : *ليس الشديد بالصرعة ولكن الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب ...* (2)

وبطولة  ثالثة .. ذلك الأمل الثابت في المستقبل ، واليقين الذي لا يتزعزع بانتصار  الدعوة ... بل أرجو أن يخرج الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده ، إنه يقول  هذا وليس هناك أي بارقة أمل ... يقول هذا وهو في موقفه ذاك لا يدري كيف  يدخل مكة ثانية بعد أن خرج منها ... إنها البطولة .... 
 



(1)- البخاري ، كتاب بدء الخلق ، باب إذا قال أحدكم أمين والملائكة في السماء ... ( 3231 ) ، ومسلم ، كتاب الجهاد ( 1795 ) . 
 (2)- البخاري ، كتاب الأدب ، باب الحذر من الغضب ( 6114 ) ، ومسلم ، كتاب البر والصلة  ( 6643 ) .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(39)


تلبية الفطرة في تعشق البطولة 
*

*الموقف الثاني* 

* في  أعقاب بدر ، جلس في مكة صفوان بن أمية وعمير بن وهب ، وقد قتل والد الأول  في هذه المعركة ، وأسر ابن الثاني ، كان الحقد يغلي في نفسيهما، وكان الكره  على أشده تجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وكانت بينهما اتفاقية ، عقدها  هذا الكره والبغض المشترك ، يقوم عمير بموجبها باغتيال الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم ، ويقوم صفوان بتحمل دينه والنفقة على عياله إن أصابه مكروه .* 

*وذهب  عمير لتنفيذ المهمة ، وقد سم سيفه وأعد عدته .. وأناخ بباب المسجد ، ثم  دخله ، فلما رآه عمر سارع إليه وأخذ بتلابيبه ، فلما رآه رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال : أرسله يا عمر ، ادن يا عمير ، فدنا ثم قال : أنعموا صباحا – وكانت تحية أهل الجاهلية – فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : قد أكرمنا الله بتحية خير من تحيتك يا عمير ، بالسلام ، تحية أهل الجنة ، فقال : أما والله يا محمد إن كنت بها لحديث عهد ...* 

*محاورة فيها كل العطف والحنان من الرسول الكريم .. ثم سأله : ما جاء بك ؟ قال : جئت لهذا الأسير ، قال : فما بال السيف في عنقك ؟ قال :قبحها الله من سيوف ، وهل أغنت عنا شيئا ؟ قال : اصدقني ما الذي جئت له ؟ قال : ما جئت إلا لهذا . قال : بل قعدت أنت وصفوان في الحجر ، ثم قلت لولا دين علي ... لخرجت حتى أقتل محمداً ، والله حائل بينك وبين ذلك ... وتشهد عمير شهادة الحق وأطلق له أسيره ، وأصبح واحدا من المسلمين .* 

*إنه  موقف إعجاب بالحلم وسعة الصدر ، إعجاب بذلك اللقاء الذي تلقاه به رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يفيض حنانا وعطفا : دعه يا عمر ... ادن يا  عمير ... يقول هذا وهو على علم بما جاء له .* 

*وأما  صفوان ... فقد كان إسلامه بعد فتح مكة ، وندعه يتحدث كيف أحب رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال صفوان : أعطاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم  حنين وإنه لأبغض الناس إلي ، فما زال يعطيني حتى صار وإنه أحب الناس إلي (1).* 

*بدأ  صفوان بالإعجاب بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من زاوية واحدة ، هي زاوية  الكرم ، وإذا به أمام صورة من الكرم لم يشهدها في حياته قط ويتحول الإعجاب  إلى حب.* 

*ويوضح  لنا أنس هذا المعنى حيث يقول : إن رجلاً سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فأعطاه غنما بين جبلين ، فأتى قومه فقال : يا قوم أسلموا ، فإن محمدا يعطي  عطاء رجل لا يخاف الفاقة ، وإن كان الرجل ليجئ إليه ما يريد إلا الدنيا ،  فما يمسى حتى يكون دينه أحب إليه من الدنيا بما فيها (2).* 


*إن دراسة السيرة تلبي لنا هذه الحاجة النفسية بواقع صادق ، فتركن النفس فيه إلى إعجاب حق ، بعيد عن الزيف والمبالغة .* 



*
*

*(1)- رواه مسلم برقم ( 2313 ) .* 
* (2) - رواه بتمامه، أحمد في المسند ( 3/259 ) وروي مسلم القسم الأول منه برقم ( 2312 ) . 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(40)

**التعرف على الجهد المبذول في إزاحة الجاهلية* * إنه  مما يعرفنا – إضافة لما سبق – بقدر هذا الرسول الكريم أن نتعرف على ذلك  الجهد العظيم الذي بذله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في إزاحة الجاهلية.* 
* وإزاحة الجاهلية ليست أمراً سهلاً، وهذا الإزاحة متعددة المواقع:* 
* فهناك الإزاحة في ميدان العقيدة .* 
* وهناك الإزاحة في ميدان الفكر .* 
* وهناك الإزاحة العسكرية.* 
* وهناك الإزاحة الاجتماعية.* 
* واختار المثال لهذه الفقرة من النوع الأخير ...* 
* جاء  الإسلام والناس طبقات، بل والطبقة الواحدة درجات، وكان من القواعد الأولى  في هذا الدين : المساواة بين الناس، وإلغاء هذا التمايز الذي لا يستند إلى  أمر منطقي، وأصبح في ظل الإسلام مفهوم آخر للسيادة بين الناس يوضحه قول عمر  بن الخطاب –رضي الله عنه-: " أبو بكر سيدنا وأعتق سيدنا " -يعني بلالاً-(1)، هذه السيادة التي لا يتمسك بها من يعترف الناس له بها؛ وإنما هي اعتراف لصاحب الفضل بفضله ، وهكذا غير الإسلام المفاهيم.* 
* ولكن  هذا التغيير احتاج إلى جهد كبير، فالمسلمون -وإن اعترفوا ظاهراً  بالمساواة- إلا أن تحويل هذا الاعتراف إلى واقع لم يكن أمراً ميسوراً، فكان  على الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن يمارس عملية التطبيق بنفسه.* 
* ومن  هذا المنطلق بدأ الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يلغى عملياً الحواجز بين  الناس في أمر الزواج، فكان يقترح على العربيات الأصيلات أن يتزوجن من  الموالي، ومن ذلك أن خطب -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بنت عمته زينب بنت جحش   لمولاه زيد بن حارثة.* 
* وترفعت زينب لشرفها وجمالها، ونزل قوله تعالى : ( وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمراً أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم ... ) [ الأحزاب /36] وانصاعت زينب لأمر الله وتم الزواج.* 
* ولكن الأمور لم تستقم بين الزوجين، ورغب زيد في طلاقها، وكان الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول لزيد : (أمسك عليك زوجك) ، علماً بأن الله تعالى قد أعلمه بأنها ستكون زوجاً له.* 
* وكانت إرادة الله تعالى أن يكون زواج زينب من زيد كَسْرَاً لحاجز كبير  يتعارض  مع مبادئ الإسلام ، وكانت إرادته تعالى – أيضاً – أن يكون زواج زينب من  الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كسراً لحاجز آخر أبطله الإسلام – وكان قائما  في الجاهلية – وهو الزواج من مطلقة متبناه .* 
* إن  هذين الأمرين الاجتماعين كان من السهل أن يأتي بهما التشريع، لكن عملية  التطبيق في الواقع كانت بحاجة إلى جهد الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.* 
*ولقد  كان ذلك ثقيلا على نفس الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، لذلك أخفى الخبر  بإعلام الله له بالزواج من زينب، لأن زواجه من مطلقة متبناه أمر مستغرب في  تلك البيئة، وكانت إرادة الله أن يكون إبطال هذا الأمر عملياً، فكان فيه ما  فيه من الجهد النفسي والجهد الاجتماعي .* 
* إن  سلطان الأعراف والتقاليد والعادات على الحياة الاجتماعية كبير، ولذا كان  على الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن يلغي منها ما يتعارض مع الإسلام إلغاءً  عملياً، حتى يثبت المعنى الإسلامي الجديد مكان العرف الجاهلي الملغي.* 
* بل  إن معرفة الجاهلية، ومعرفة الإسلام تبين لنا الجهد المبذول، والمكابدة  الكبيرة التي بُذِلَتْ حتى أصبح المعنى الإسلامي هو العرف القائم(2).* 
* يقول العلامة أبو الحسن الندوي موضحا ذلك:* 
*"لقد  كان هذا الانقلاب الذي أحدثه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في نفوس المسلمين  وبواسطتهم في المجتمع الإنساني أغرب ما في تاريخ البشر، وقد كان هذا  الانقلاب غريباً في كل شيء، كان غريباً في سرعته، وكان غريبا في عمقه، وكان  غريبا في سعته وشموله، وكان غريبا في وضوحه وقربه إلى الفهم، فلم يكن  غامضاً ككثير من الحوادث الخارقة للعادة، ولم يكن لغزاً من الألغاز، فلندرس  هذا الانقلاب عملياً، ولنتعرف على مدى تأثيره في المجتمع الإنساني  والتاريخ البشري".* 


*(1) -  أخرجه البخاري، كتاب فضائل أصحاب النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-، باب مناقب بلال ( 3754) * 
*(2) -  أضواء على دراسة السيرة ص 22-24.* 
* 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(41)


 تأثير الإيمان الصحيح في الأخلاق والميول  
*



*  كان  الناس – عربا وعجما – يعيشون حياة جاهلية ، يسجدون فيها لكل من خلق لأجلهم  ويخضع لإرادتهم وتصرفهم ، لا يثيب الطائع بجائزة ، ولا يعذب العاصي بعقوبة  ولا يأمر ولا ينهي ، فكانت الديانة سطحية طافية في حياتهم ، ليس لها سلطان  على أرواحهم ونفوسهم وقلوبهم ، ولا تأثير لها في أخلاقهم واجتماعهم ،  كانوا يؤمنون بالله كصانع أتم عمله واعتزل وتنازل عن مملكته لأناس خلع  عليهم خلعة الربوبية، فأخذوا بأيديهم أزمة الأمر وتولوا إدارة المملكة  وتدبير شؤونها وتوزيع أرزاقها، إلى غير ذلك من مصالح الحكومة المنظمة ،  فكان إيمانهم بالله لا يزيد على معرفة تاريخية ، وكان إيمانهم بالله  وإحالتهم خلق السماوات والأرض إلى الله لا يختلف عن جواب تلميذ من تلاميذ  فن التاريخ يقال له : من بني هذا القصر العتيق ؟ فيسمي ملكا من الملوك  الأقدمين من غير أن يخافه ويخضع له ، فكان دينهم عاريا عن الخشوع لله  ودعائه ، وما كانوا يعرفون عن الله ما يحببه إليهم ؛ فكانت معرفتهم مبهمة  غامضة ، قاصرة مجملة ، لا تبعث في نفوسهم هيبة ولا محبة .* 

*  ثم  انتقل العرب والذين أسلموا من هذه المعرفة العليلة الغامضة الميتة إلى  معرفة عميقة واضحة روحية ذات سلطان على الروح والنفس والقلب والجوارح ، ذات  تأثير في الأخلاق والاجتماع ، ذات سيطرة على الحياة وما يتصل بها ، آمنوا  بالله الذي له الأسماء الحسنى والمثل الأعلى ، آمنوا برب العالمين الرحمن  الرحيم مالك يوم الدين ، الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار  المتكبر ، الخالق البارئ المصور ، العزيز الحكيم ، الغفور الودود ، الرؤوف  الرحيم ، له الخلق والأمر ، بيده ملكوت كل شيء يجير ولا يجار عليه ، إلى  آخر ما جاء في القرآن من وصفه ، يثيب بالجنة ويعذب بالنار ،ويبسط الرزق لمن  يشاء ويقدر ، يعلم الخبء في السماوات والأرض ، ويعلم خائنة الأعين وما  تخفي الصدور ، إلى آخر ما جاء في القرآن من قدرته وتصرفه وعلمه.* 

*   فانقلبت  نفسيتهم بهذا الإيمان الواسع العميق الواضح انقلابا عجيبا، فإذا آمن أحد  بالله وشهد أن لا إله إلا الله انقلبت حياته ظهرا لبطن ؛ تغلغل الإيمان في  أحشائه وتسرب إلى جميع عروقه ومشاعره ،وجرى منه مجرى الروح والدم ، واقتلع  جراثيم الجاهلية وجذورها؛ وغمر العقل والقلب بفيضانه، وجعل منه رجلا غير  الرجل ، وظهر منه من روائع الإيمان واليقين والصبر والشجاعة ، ومن خوارق  الأفعال والأخلاق ما حير العقل والفلسفة وتاريخ الأخلاق ، ولا يزال موضع  حيرة ودهشة منه إلى الأبد ، وعجز العلم عن تعليله بشيء غير الإيمان الكامل  العميق .  
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(42)


وخز الضمير* 


وكان  هذا الإيمان مدرسة خلقية وتربية نفسية تملي على صاحبها الفضائل الخلقية من  صرامة إرادة ، وقوة نفس ومحاسبتها ، والإنصاف منها ، وكان أقوى وازع عرفه  تاريخ الأخلاق وعلم النفس عن الزلات الخلقية والسقطات البشرية ، حتى إذا  جمحت السورة البهيمية في حين من الأحيان وسقط الإنسان سقطة ، وكان ذلك حيث  لا تراقبه عين ولا تتناوله يد القانون – تحول هذا الإيمان نفسا لوامة عنيفة  ووخزا لاذعا للضمير وخيالا مروعا ، لا يرتاح معه صاحبه حتى يعترف بذنبه  أمام القانون ، ويعرض نفسه للعقوبة الشديدة ، ويتحملها مطمئنا مرتاحا ،  تفاديا من سخط الله وعقوبة الآخرة. 

وقد حدثنا المؤرخون الثقات في ذلك بطرائف لم يحدث نظيرها إلا في التاريخ الإسلامي الديني . 

روى  مسلم بسنده عن عبدالله بن بريدة عن أبيه أن ماعز بن مالك الأسلمي، أتى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( يا رسول الله  إني ظلمت نفسي وزنيت ،  وإني أريد أن تطهرني ، فرده ، فلما كان من الغد أتاه فقال : يا رسول الله  إني قد زنيت ، فرده الثانية ، فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قومه  فقال :" *أتعلمون بعقله بأسا تنكرون منه شيئا* "؟  فقالوا : ما نعلمه إلا وفي العقل من صالحينا فيما نرى ، فأتاه الثالثة  فأرسل إليهم أيضا فسأل عنه ، فأخبروه أنه لا بأس به ولا بعقله ، فلما كانت  الرابعة حفر له حفرة ثم أمر به فرجم . 

قال  فجاءت الغامدية فقالت : ( يا رسول الله إني قد زنيت فطهرني ، وأنه ردها ،  فلما كان الغد قالت : يا رسول الله لم تردني ؟ لعلك أن تردني كما رددت  ماعزا ، فوالله إني لحبلى ، قال :"* إما لا فاذهبي حتى تلدي*" ، قال : فلما ولدت أتته بالصبي في خرقة قالت : هذا قد ولدته ، قال : "*فاذهبي فأرضعيه حتى تطعميه*"  ، فلما فطمته أتته بالصبي ، في يده كسرة خبز ،فقالت : هذا يا نبي الله قد  فطمته وقد أكل الطعام ، فدفع الصبي إلى رجل من المسلمين ثم أمر فحفر لها  إلى صدرها وأمر الناس فرجموها، فاستقبلها خالد بن الوليد بحجر فرمى رأسها  فنضح الدم على وجه خالد فسبها، فسمع نبي الله سبه إياها فقال : " *مهلاً يا خالد ، فوالذي نفسي بيده لقد تابت توبة لو تابها صاحب مكس لغفر له* " ثم أمر بها فصلى عليها ودفنت (1). 



*الثبات أمام المطامع والشهوات:* 

وكان  هذا الإيمان حارسا لأمانة الإنسان وعفافه وكرامته ، يملك نفسه من النزوع  أمام المطامع والشهوات الجارفة ، وفي الخلوة والوحدة حيث لا يراها أحد ،  وفي سلطانه ونفوذه حيث لا يخاف أحدا ، وقد وقع في تاريخ الفتح الإسلامي من  قضايا العفاف عند المغنم وأداء الأمانات إلى أهلها والإخلاص لله ما يعجز  التاريخ البشري عن نظائره ، وما ذاك إلا نتيجة رسوخ الإيمان ومراقبة الله  واستحضار علمه في كل مكان وزمان.

حدث  الطبري قال : لما هبط المسلمون المدائن وجمعوا الأقباض أقبل رجل بحق معه  فدفعه إلى صاحب الأقباض . فقال والذين معه : ما رأينا مثل هذا قط ، ما  يعدله عندنا ولا يقاربه ، فقالوا : هل أخذت منه شيئا ؟ فقال : أما والله  لولا الله ما أتيتكم به . فعرفوا أن للرجل شأنا . فقالوا : من أنت ؟ فقال :  لا والله لا أخبركم لتحمدوني ولا غيركم ليقرظوني ، ولكني أحمد الله وأرضى  بثوابه ، فأتبعوه رجلا حتى انتهى إلى أصحابه ، فسأل عنه فإذا هو عامر بن  عبد قيس (2). 



*الأنفة وكبر النفس:* 

وكأن  هذا الإيمان بالله رفع رأسهم عاليا وأقام صفحة عنقهم فلن تحنى لغير الله  أبداً، لا لملك جبار ولا لحبر من الأحبار ولا لرئيس ديني ولا دنيوي ،وملأ  قلوبهم وعيونهم بكبرياء الله تعالى وعظمته ، فهانت وجوه الخلق وزخارف  الدنيا ومظاهر العظمة والفخفخة؛ فإذا نظروا إلى الملوك وحشمتهم وما هم فيه  من ترف ونعيم وزينة وزخرف، فكأنهم ينظرون إلى صور ودمى قد كسيت ملابس  الإنسان . 

عن  أبي موسى قال : انتهينا إلى النجاشي وهو جالس في مجلسه وعمرو بن العاص عن  يمينه وعمارة عن يساره ، والقسيسون جلوس سماطين ، وقد قال له عمرو وعمارة :  إنهم لا يسجدون لك ، فلما انتهينا بدرنا من عنده من القسيسين والرهبان :  اسجدوا للملك . فقال جعفر : لا نسجد إلا لله (3). 

وأرسل  سعد قبل القادسية ربعي بن عامر رسولاً إلى رستم قائد الجيوش الفارسية  وأميرهم ، فدخل عليه وقد زينوا مجلسه بالنمارق والزرابي الحرير ، وأظهر  اليواقيت واللآلئ الثمينة العظيمة ، وعليه تاجه وغير ذلك من الأمتعة  الثمينة ، وقد جلس على سرير من ذهب . ودخل ربعي بثياب صفيقة وترس وفرس  قصيرة ، ولم يزل راكبها حتى داس بها على طرف البساط ، ثم نزل وربطها ببعض  تلك الوسائد ، وأقبل عليه سلاحه ودرعه وبيضته على رأسه ، فقالوا له : ضع  سلاحك ،فقال : إني لم آتكم وإنما جئتكم حين دعوتموني ، فإن تركتموني هكذا  وإلا رجعت . فقال رستم : ائذنوا له . فأقبل يتوكأ على رمحه فوق النمارق ،  فخرق عامتها ، فقال له : ما جاء بكم ؟ فقال : الله ابتعثنا لنخرج من شاء من  عبادة العباد إلى عبادة الله ، ومن ضيق الدنيا إلى سعتها ، ومن جور  الأديان إلى عدل الإسلام (4). 








(1) - صحيح مسلم ، كتاب الحدود ، باب من اعترف على نفسه بالزنا ، رقم ( 4432 ) . 

(2) - تاريخ الطبري : 4/16.

(3) - أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك ( 309-310 ) وصححه ، ووافقه الذهبي ، والبيهقي في دلائل النبوة ( 2/299-300 ) وقال : إسناده صحيح . 

(4) - حياة الصحابة للكاند هلوي ( 1/203 ) .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(43)


*

*الشجاعة النادرة والاستهانة بالحياة*





*ولقد  بعث الإيمان بالآخرة في قلوب المسلمين شجاعة خارقة للعادة ، وحنينا غريبا  إلى الجنة ، واستهانة نادرة بالحياة ، تمثلوا الآخرة وتجلت لهم الجنة  بنعمائها كأنهم* 

*يرونها رأي عين ، فطاروا إليها طيران حمام الزاجل لا يلوي على شيء . * 



*تقدم  أنس بن النضر يوم أحد وانكشف المسلمون ، فاستقبله سعد بن معاذ فقال : يا  سعد بن معاذ، الجنة ورب الكعبة ، إني أجد ريحها من دون أحد ، قال أنس :  فوجدنا به بضعا وثمانين ضربة بسيف أو طعنة برمح أو رمية بسهم ، ووجدناه قد  قتل ومثل به المشركون ، فما عرفه أحد إلا أخته ببنانه(1) .* 

*وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم بدر : ( قوموا إلى جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض )! فقال عمير بن الحمام الأنصاري : يا رسول الله ، جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض ؟! . قال :( نعم )، قال : بخ بخ ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( ما يحملك على قولك بخ بخ )؟ قال : لا والله يا رسول الله إلا رجاء أن أكون من أهلها، قال :( فإنك من أهلها  )، فأخرج تمرات من قرنه فجعل يأكل منهن ، ثم قال : لئن أنا حييت حتى آكل  تمراتي هذه إنها لحياة طويلة ، فرمى بما كان معه من التمر ، ثم قاتلهم حتى  قتل (2).* 



*وعن أبي بكر بن أبي موسى الأشعري قال : سمعت أبي رضي الله عنه وهو بحضرة العدو يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن أبواب الجنة تحت ظلال السيوف  ) ، فقام رجل رث الهيئة فقال : يا أبا موسى أأنت سمعت رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقول هذا ؟ قال : نعم . فرجع إلى أصحابه فقال : أقرأ عليكم  السلام ، ثم كسر جفن سيفه فألقاه ، ثم مشى بسيفه إلى العدو فضرب به حتى قتل  (3).* 



*وكان  عمرو بن الجموح أعرج شديد العرج ،وكان له أربعة بنين شباب يغزون مع رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا غزا ، فلما توجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلى أحد أراد أن يتوجه معه ، فقال له بنوه : إن الله قد جعل لك رخصة ، فلو  قعدت ونحن نكفيك ، وقد وضع الله عنك الجهاد ، فأتى عمرو بن الجموح رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ، إن بني هؤلاء يمنعوني أن  أخرج معك ، ووالله إني لأرجو أن أستشهد فأطأ بعرجتي هذه في الجنة . فقال له  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( أما أنت فقد وضع الله عنك الجهاد )، وقال لبنيه :( وما عليكم أن تدعوه لعل الله عز وجل أن يرزقه الشهادة )، فخرج مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقتل يوم أحد شهيدا(4) .* 



*وقال  شداد بن الهاد : جاء رجل من الأعراب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فآمن به  واتبعه فقال : أهاجر معك ، فأوصى به بعض أصحابه ، فلما كانت غزوة خيبر غنم  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا فقسمه ، وقسم للأعرابي فأعطى أصحابه ما  قسم له وكان يرعى ظهرهم ، فلما جاء دفعوه إليه فقال : ما هذا ؟ قالوا :  قسم قسمه لك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأخذه فجاء به إلى النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقال : ما هذا يا رسول الله ؟ قال :( قسم قسمته لك )، قال : ما على هذا اتبعتك ، ولكن اتبعتك على أن أرمي ها هنا – وأشار إلى حلقه – بسهم ، فأموت فأدخل الجنة ، فقال :( إن تصدق الله يصدقك )، ثم نهضوا إلى قتال العدو فأتى به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو مقتول فقال :( أهو هو )؟ قالوا : نعم ، قال :( صدق الله فصدقه )(5) .* 



*من الأنانية إلى العبودية :* 



*وكانوا  قبل هذا الإيمان في فوضى من الأفعال والأخلاق والسلوك والأخذ والترك  والسياسة والاجتماع ، لا يخضعون لسلطان، ولا يقرون بنظام ،ولا ينخرطون في  سلك ، يسيرون على الأهواء ويركبون العمياء ويخبطون خبط عشواء ، فأصبحوا  الآن في حظيرة الإيمان والعبودية لا يخرجون منها ، واعترفوا لله بالملك  والسلطان والأمر والنهي ، ولأنفسهم بالرعوية والعبودية والطاعة المطلقة ،  وأعطوا من أنفسهم المقادة واستسلموا للحكم الإلهي استسلاماً كاملاً ،  ووضعوا أوزارهم ، وتنازلوا عن أهوائهم وأنانيتهم ، وأصبحوا عبيدا لا يملكون  مالا ولا نفسا ولا تصرفاً في الحياة إلا ما يرضاه الله ويسمح به، لا  يحاربون ولا يصالحون إلا بإذن الله ، ولا يرضون ولا يسخطون ولا يعطون ولا  يمنعون ولا يصلون ولا يقطعون إلا بإذنه ووفق أمره .* 



*ولما  كان القوم يحسنون اللغة التي نزل بها القرآن وتكلم بها الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم وعرفوا الجاهلية ونشؤوا عليها ، وعرفوا معنى الإسلام معرفة صحيحة  ، وعرفوا أنه خروج من حياة إلى حياة ، ومن مملكة إلى مملكة ، ومن حكم إلى  حكم ، أو من فوضوية إلى سلطة ، أو من حرب إلى استسلام وخضوع ، ومن الأنانية  إلى العبودية ، وإذا دخلوا في الإسلام فلا افتيات في الرأي، ولا نزاع مع  القانون الإلهي ، ولا خيرة بعد الأمر ولا مشاقة للرسول ، ولا تحاكم إلى غير  الله ولا إصدار عن الرأي ، ولا تمسك بتقاليد وعادات ، ولا ائتمار بالنفس ،  فكانوا إذا أسلموا انتقلوا من الحياة الجاهلية بخصائصها وعاداتها  وتقاليدها إلى الإسلام بخصائصه وعاداته وأوضاعه ، وكان هذا الانقلاب العظيم  يحدث على أثر قبول الإسلام من غير تأن .* 



*همّ  فضالة بن عمير بن الملوح أن يقتل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو يطوف  بالبيت . فلما دنا منه ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( أفضالة )؟ قال : نعم ، فضالة يا رسول الله ! قال :( ماذا كنت تحدث به نفسك )؟ قال : لا شيء ، كنت أذكر الله ، فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم قال :( استغفر الله  )، ثم وضع يده على صدره فسكن قلبه ؛ وكان فضالة يقول : والله ما رفع يده  عن صدري حتى ما خلق الله شيئا أحب إلى منه ، قال فضالة : فرجعت إلى أهلي  فمررت بامرأة كنت أتحدث إليها ، فقالت : هلّم إلى الحديث ، فقلت : يأبي  الله عليك والإسلام(6).* 



*إن  هذا الإيمان بالله والرسول واليوم الآخر والإسلام لله ولدينه أقام عوج  الحياة ، ورد كل فرد في المجتمع البشري إلى موضعه ، لا يقصر عنه ولا يتعداه  ، وأصبحت الهيئة البشرية طاقة زهر لا شوك فيها ، أصبح الناس أسرة واحدة ،  أبوهم آدم ، وآدم من تراب ، لا فضل لعربي على عجمي ، ولا لعجمي على عربي  إلا بالتقوى .* 



*وأصبحت  الطبقات والأجناس في المجتمع الإسلامي متعاونة متعاضدة لا يبغي بعضها على  بعض ، فالرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض وبما أنفقوا  من أموالهم ، والنساء صالحات قانتات حافظات للغيب بما حفظ الله ، لهن مثل  الذي عليهن بالمعروف ، وأصبح كل واحد في المجتمع راعيا ومسؤولا عن رعيته ،  الإمام راع ومسؤول عن رعيته ، والرجل راع في أهله ومسؤول عن رعيته ،  والمرأة راعية في بيت زوجها ومسؤولة عن رعيتها ، والخادم راع في مال سيده  ومسؤول عن رعيته (7).* 

*وهكذا كان المجتمع الإسلامي مجتمعا رشيداً عاقلاً مسؤولا ًعن أعماله (8).* 





*
*


*(1) - أخرجه البخاري ، كتاب الجهاد والسير ،باب قول الله ( من المؤمنين رجال ... ) ( 2805 ) ،ومسلم ، كتاب الإمارة ( 1903 ) .*

*(2) - أخرجه مسلم ، كتاب الإمارة ، باب ثبوت الجنة للشهيد ، ( 4915 ) . * 

*(3) - أخرجه مسلم ، كتاب الإمارة ، باب ثبوت الجنة للشهيد ، ( 4916 ) . * 

*(4) - أخرجه ابن هشام في السيرة ( 2/90، 91 ) والبيهقي في الدلائل ( 3/ 246 ) . * 

*(5)  - أخرجه النسائي ، كتاب الجنائز ، باب الصلاة على الشهداء ( 1955 ) ،  والحاكم في المستدرك ( 3/595-596 ) وسكت عليه ، ووافقه الذهبي ، قلت :  إسناده صحيح .* 

*(6) - زاد المعاد : 2/332.* 


*(7) - هذا حديث أخرجه البخاري ، كتاب الجمعة ، باب الجمعة في القرى والمدن ، رقم ( 893 ) .*

*(8) - انظر : ماذا خسر العالم بانحطاط المسلمين ص 101-111 ، 113-114.* 


* 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(44)

*
*الاطلاع على منهج إمام الدعاة صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدعوة إلى الله* 


*إن  من أبرز سمات هذا الدين الحنيف عالميته ، وكل فهم للإسلام بعيد عن هذه  السمة فهم خاطئ . إن ديننا أعظم من أن يكون عبادات وشعائر ، إنه دين الخير  والعطاء والحب والسلام للإنسانية جمعاء ، وهو لا يقبل من أتباعه أبداً  الصوم والصلاة وشهادة الحق فقط ، وإنما يريد منهم أن يكونوا حملة لراية  الإسلام وأن يوصلوا كلمته إلى أقاصي الأرض ، فذلك حق الشكر لله على نعمة  الإسلام ، ومن ثم جعل الله سبحانه الدعوة إلى الإسلام فريضة من فرائضه .* 
*والدعوة  إلى الإسلام لابد أن تنتهج منهج إمام الدعاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  باعتباره الأسوة الحسنة المختارة من قبل الله عز وجل ( وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا )  .[ سورة الحشر / 7 ] .وهو منهج نراه في السيرة واضح الملامح والقسمات بكل  أركانه ومراحله ، حتى إن كل من كتب من العلماء في الدعوة والدعاة إنما  استقى من سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ ففي السيرة يجد المسلم  الداعية العظيم محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف اختاره الله من بين الناس  أجمعين وصنعه على عينه وأعده إعداداً عظيما عظم رسالة الإسلام نفسها ، خرج  بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم مثال الجمال والكمال في الفكر والقلب والسلوك  ليبلغ الإنسانية جمعاء خطاب الله الأخير إليها .* 
*وفي  مسيرنا مع الخط البياني للدعوة الإسلامية ، نلاحظ كيف كانت تنتشر ضمن  امكانيات البشر وفي حدود قدرتهم ، وليس بالمعجزات والطلاسم والمغيبات ،  فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن جالسا والدعوة في انتشار ، بل كان يأخذ  للأمر عدته ، ويعيش الدعوة الإسلامية بشرا ، وليس ملاكا ، ففي اليوم الأول  خاف أن يواجه الناس بغير ما يعهدونه وأتهم نفسه ورأيه ، يتجلى ذلك في قوله  للسيدة الفاضلة أم المؤمنين خديجة – رضي الله عنه – " لقد خشيت على نفسي  " ثم سلك طريق السرية ، ثم من دعوة السر إلى الجهر ، في إطار من السلم ،  ثم ينتقل إلى المدينة فتكون المغازي دفاعا ثم هجوماً ، كل ذلك في النطاق  المحلي للجزيرة العربية ، ثم ترسم السيرة ملامح المرحلة العالمية في سني  حياته الأخيرة ، صلوات الله عليه وسلامه ، حين يرسل بالكتب إلى الملوك  والزعماء خارج الجزيرة يدعوهم فيها إلى الإسلام ، ويجمع لأسامة ، رضي الله  عنه ، قبيل وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم جيشاً يأمره أن يطأ به البلقاء  والداروم من أرض فلسطين . مسلماً بذلك المسلمين زمام المرحلة العالمية  للدعوة ، ليتابعوا تلك المرحلة حتى آخر الدهر ، ثم ينتقل إلى رحمة ربه  راضيا مرضيا صلوات الله وسلامه عليه . * 
*وهكذا يطلع دارس السيرة على الإسلام في صورته العالمية متجسدة في شخص إمام الدعاة صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
* كما  نتعرف من خلال تاريخ الدعوة الإسلامية على موقف صاحبها عليه الصلاة  والسلام من الأحداث والقضايا التي كانت تواجهه ، ولا زالت وستبقى تواجهنا ،  فقد واجهه مثلا حصار وتشريد ، ونفى ، وواجهته ضغوط نفسية واجتماعية وحروب  ومعارك ،وواجهته مؤامرات وخيانات ومساومات سياسية وعقد مصالحات !! واجهته  مشكلة بناء أمة ومجتمع على أسس متينة في بلاد لم تعرف التنظيمات والدولة  الواحدة من زمن سحيق، وهذا كله يتطلب تحديد المواقف صريحة وإظهار السياسة  واضحة .* 
*ودراسة السيرة تحدد لنا موقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كل هذه الأمور لنطمئن إلى الحكمة والعدل والاستقامة والدقة في كل أحواله .* 
*وهكذا  يقف الداعية على  الأساليب التي يجب أن ينتهجها في معاملة الناس بكل  ألوانهم وصنوفهم بدءاً من الأحباب والأصحاب والأهل إلى كل جبهة معادية  يواجهها في مسيرته إلى الله (1).* 

*
*

*(1) - انظر مختصر الجامع في السيرة النبوية ص 18-19، مصادر السيرة النبوية وتقويمها ص 17-18.*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(45)

*

*التمكين لمحبة صحابته صلى الله عليه وسلم في قلب المسلم والسعادة بصحبتهم والتأسي بحياتهم*


*فالسيرة  تكسب المسلم أيضا محبة صحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى جانب محبته صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، ومحبتهم مطلوبة لذاتها ، فقد أثنى الله عليهم مهاجرين  وأنصاراً في كتابه الكريم ، فقال عز من قائل (  والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله  عنهم ورضوا عنه ، وأعد لهم جنات تجري تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا ذلك  الفوز العظيم ) [ سورة التوبة / 100 ] ، ونبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى وجوب محبتهم فقال : "  الله الله في أصحابي ، لا تتخذوهم غرضا بعدي ، فمن أحبهم فبحبي أحبهم ،  ومن أبغضهم فببغضي أبغضهم ، ومن آذاهم فقد آذاني ، ومن آذاني فقد آذى الله  ،ومن آذى الله فيوشك أن يأخذه " (1).* 

*وسيجد  المسلم في صحبتهم ، رضي الله عنهم ، حافزا على العمل ، وهو يقرأ صنيعهم  وكيف كانوا يتخطون العقبات، سواء ما قام منها في نفوسهم أو ما يلقونه من  أعدائهم .* 

*إن  الفاضل منا اليوم ليعجب بنفسه وعبادته ويتحدث عن قيامه بالليل الساعة  والساعتين ، فهل قرأ عن قيام عباد بن بشر ، رضي الله عنه ، في غزوة ذات  الرقاع ؟ ويتحدث أحيانا عن الصدقة والصدقتين ، فهل قرأ عن صدقات أبي بكر  وعثمان وأبي الدحداح رضي الله عنهم جميعاً ؟ ويتحدث عن جهاده في سبيل الله  واحتسابه الولد أو الأخ ،فهل قرأ عن احتساب المرأة الدينارية أولادها  وزوجها ؟ وهل قرأ ما فعل عمر بن الخطاب ، رضي الله عنه ، بخاله يوم بدر ؟  وكيف احتسب حذيفة أباه اليمان ، رضي الله عنهما ، في أحد ؟ ويتحدث عن زهده  وخدمته الإسلام ، فهل قرأ كيف أغلق الصحابة الكرام أبواب الدنيا ، واستحالت  حياتهم جهاداً في سبيل الله ؛ غزواً في النهار ، وعبادة بالليل ؟ وكانوا  مثلما وصفهم عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه : " أزهد في الدنيا وأرغب في  الآخرة " (2).* 
*ومن هنا كان الحديث الشريف : ( خير القرون قرني ثم الذين يلونهم .. ) بيانا للواقع ، فهو ذروة الخط البياني في تاريخ البشرية كلها ...* 
*أما بالنسبة للأجيال بعده فذلك بنص الحديث الشريف ( ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ) ، وأما بالنسبة للأجيال السابقة فذلك ما دونه القرآن الكريم وهو يتحدث عن أقوام الرسل السابقين .* 
*فقد قال قوم موسى لموسى : ( فاذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا ههنا قاعدون ) [ سورة المائدة / 24 ] ، وقال الصحابة لرسولهم الكريم : ( اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا معكما مقاتلون )([3]) ، ولم يقولوا كما قال الحواريون : ( يا عيسى ابن مريم هل يستطيع ربك أن ينزل علينا مائدة من السماء ) [ سورة المائدة / 112 ] ، فقد كانوا أكثر أدبا مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فضلا عن أدبهم أمامه سبحانه  وتعالى .*
*أليس  من سعادة المرء النفسية والفكرية والإيمانية أن يعيش مع هذا الجيل بفكره  يتخيله وقد كان واقعا في الحياة في يوم مضى .. فيعرف له فضله ، ويعرف له  حقه ... ويتعلم كيف يكون الإيمان وكيف يكون الحب ، وكيف تكون الطاعة ... ؟ .* 
*حقا  إن المسافة شاسعة بيننا وبين أولئك الصحابة الذين ضحوا بكل شيء من أجل  الله ورسوله ، بينما وقفنا نحن عند حدود القراءة لأخبار تلك التضحيات  الجليلة ، فلئن كان حظنا القراءة وحظهم التضحيات لقد باينونا بونا عظيما .* 
*إن  المسلم ليسعد بصحبة الصحابة الكرام في السيرة ، يرى فيهم نماذج إنسانية  ممتازة لم يعرف مثلها التاريخ تحليقا روحانيا ، ولا ارتفاعا على شهوات  الأرض ، وانتصارا على النفس، وقوة ذكاء ،وسرعة بديهة ،وسمو أدب ... كل واحد  منهم قصة مع الله تهز الضمير وتوقظ القلب ، لقد تفاعلوا مع النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم فاستقبلوا نسمات الهدى ،وأغلقوا أبواب الماضي ،وتفتحوا للحياة  الجديدة بملء القلوب ، لا يختزنون من مواهبهم شيئا ،ولا يحتجزون عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا بعد أن أكرمهم الله بصحبته عليه الصلاة والسلام...  كانوا يستشعرون نعمة الله عليهم ليلهم ونهارهم ، لا يغيب عنهم ذلك الشعور ،  كان دائما في أعماقهم حياً يقظا يحرم عليهم النوم ويقض عليهم مضاجع الراحة  ، ويجعلهم في توتر مستمر لا ينسون فيه الإسلام ولا يستطيعون أن يغفلوا عن  معركته لحظة ، هم في المعركة دائما مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يشاركونه  وهج الكفاح ويحملون معه هموم الإسلام .* 
*هنالك  لا يجد المسلم مناصا من أن يقارن نفسه بهم ، رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم ،فتصغر  في عينه نفسه ، ويدرك أنه ليس من أهل الحب ولا التضحية ولا الفداء .. وأنه  مقصر جداً في حق الله وحق رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيراجع نفسه وأوراقه  ويسعى إلى حياة جديدة فيها الحب الحقيقي لله والانتماء الحقيقي لرسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم .* 
*وإن  المسلم لتأخذه الدهشة من صنع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف استطاع   صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يحول هؤلاء الذين كانوا حفاة عراة متخلفين تجاوزتهم  حضارة الفرس والرومان فيجعلهم بتربيته الربانية أقطاب الأرض ، وجهابذة  الدنيا وأساتذة العالم وأطباء الإنسانية ومنقذي الغرقى من البشر .* 
*هنالك  تزداد ثقة المسلم بمدرسة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يرضي عنها بديلاً،  ويراجع أسلوب تربيته الخاص وتربية أبنائه موقنا أن الإسلام لم يدع شيئا من  خير الدنيا والآخرة إلا أمر به وأرشد إليه(4).* 
*
*

*(1) - سنن الترمذي ، كتاب المناقب ، باب في من سب أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم /ح 3862، وقال : هذا حديث حسن غريب .* 
*(2) - حلية الأولياء وطبقات الأصفياء / الحافظ أبو نعيم الأصبهاني : ( ج 1/ 136 ) .* 
*(3) - كان ذلك قول المقداد بن عمرو في يوم بدر .* 
*(4) - مختصر الجامع في السيرة النبوية ص 19-20.*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(46)

*

توثيق علاقة المسلم بمربيه وإخوته وإضاءة طريقه إلى الله





إن  دراسة السيرة النبوية تمتن صلة المسلم بجماعته ، ففي السيرة يجد المسلم  الجماعة الربانية الرائدة فيرى فيها جماعته ويرى شيخه في شخص المصطفى صلى  الله عليه وسلم فـ ( العلماء ورثة الأنبياء) (1)،  ويرى أحبته وإخوته في الله ، ويجد أحباب الإسلام  وأعداءه ، ويرى فيهم  جميعا إيجابياته وسلبياته ، ويتعرف مسارب الإيمان ومسارب الكفر والنفاق في  النفوس، وكيف تكون تزكية النفس واستصغار عطائها وإرشادها إلى دروب الفلاح .  



من  الصحابة الكرام يتعلم المسلم كيف يكون حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وكيف يترجم الحب أدباً وتضحية وفداء وتجرداً لنصرة الإسلام ... يتعلم منهم  كيف يكون الأدب مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع العلماء ورثة  الأنبياء، مع الدعاة الكبار الذين ساروا على قدم النبوة، مع كل من خدم هذا  الدين ... يتعلم منهم الأدب الرفيع مع الشيخ ، والحب لإخوته في الله. 



ولسوف  يجد في سلوك الصحابة إضاءة لسلوكه إلى الله، ولسوف يرى حلاً لكثير من  مشكلاته النفسية وهو يراهم كيف كانوا يتجاوزون نفوسهم ويتغلبون على آلامها  وينتصرون في كل مرة ويقدمون رضا الله على رضا أنفسهم . 



لقد  شاء الله أن يكونوا رواداً لنا في مسيرة الإيمان، فشقوا لنا الطريق  وعبدوه، وضربوا لنا نماذج لا تنال في خدمة الإسلام ، وفي التغلب على النفس،  وفي الانتصار لصوت الحق، وفي التنازل عن كل شيء من أجل الله والرسول  والإسلام ... كانوا يتغلبون على عقبات الطريق، وكان نصوع الهدف ووضوحه هو  الذي يقيلهم من عثراتهم كلما كبوا ... كانوا يذنبون كما نذنب ولكنهم كانوا  يتوبون إلى الله لا كما نتوب، وإن مشاهد التوبة في حياتهم مشاهد تهز الضمير  حقا ... فمن ينسى توبة أبي لبابة ، أو توبة كعب بن مالك، أو توبة أبي  حذيفة بن عتبة، أو توبة عمر بن الخطاب وعظم شعوره بالذنب يوم جادل النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلح الحديبية ... إلى غير ذلك من الأمثلة التي تذخر  بها السيرة وتعلن عن عظمة هؤلاء الرجال وعظمة توبتهم ورقيهم الإيماني  ومنزلتهم عند الله سبحانه وتعالى (2). 

 




(1) - سنن الترمذي : كتاب العلم ، باب ما جاء في فضل الفقه على العبادة ج 2682 . 
 (2) - انظر : مختصر الجامع في السيرة النبوية ( 1/20-21 ) .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(47)

*
*غرس الوعي في نفس المسلم وتمكينه من النهوض بأمته*




فدراسة  السيرة كفيلة بأن تزرع الوعي في نفس صاحبها ، وتمكنه من النهوض بأمته  والعودة بها إلى المرتقي الذي ارتقته أيام التنزيل على يد رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، والذي عاشت فيه قرونا حتى تغافلت عن منابع النبوة وإرشاد  التنزيل المبارك فهبطت الهبوط الطويل وغابت عن مسرح الحياة . 

ونحن  نفهم هذا في ضوء القيمتين العظيمتين اللتين يذكرهما المؤرخون لدراسة  التاريخ ، فهم يذكرون أن لدراسة التاريخ قيمتين : قيمة نفعية وقيمة تربوية .  

أما  القيمة النفعية فتتمثل في أن كل إنسان مسؤول عن مسيرة أمته حضارياً ، وهو  لا يستطيع أن يقوم بهذا الدور ما لم يتعرف تلك الحضارة، مكوناتها وظروفها  والشخصيات التي أثرت فيها والتي رسمت المنعطفات الكبيرة فيها ، والمسلم  مسؤول عن ذلك مرتين : مرة أمام الله سبحانه الذي أراد لحضارة المسلم أن تظل  الإنسانية براية التوحيد والعبودية لله حين خاطبه سبحانه وتعالى بقوله : (  *كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر وتؤمنون بالله* )  [ سورة آل عمران / 110 ] ، ومرة أمام الإنسانية التي تعاني اليوم أقسى  ألوان الضياع والشرود عن الله سبحانه وهي تمد يد الاستغاثة ، ولن تكون اليد  المنقذة إلا يد المسلم الذي خصه الله دون سواه بذلك الخطاب الكريم ، يقول  أحد العارفين بما معناه : إن الإنسانية لتحتج لدى الله تبارك وتعالى ضد  المسلم يوم القيامة ، لأنه لم يبلغها نعمة الإسلام. 

إن  على المسلم ، إذن ، أن يعرف قيمته وأن يعرف أنه ليس كأحد من الناس أبداً،  إن الله اختاره منقذا للإنسانية ومرشدا هاديا ، ولا يجوز له أبداً أن  يتنازل عن هذا المقام الرفيع لا رغبة بالزعامة ولا استعلاء ، بل لأن ما  يعرفه ويقدر عليه من مداواة الإنسانية المريضة لا يقدر عليه غيره ولا يعرفه  ، ومن ثم فإن تخليه عن تلك المرتبة وذلك المقام لا يقل جريمة أبدا عن تخلي  الطبيب عن عمله في قرية مرض أهلها جميعاً وليس فيها طبيب غيره . 

هكذا  لا يجوز للمسلم أن يضّيع حياته سدى متثاقلاً إلى الأرض في مشكلات تافهة أو  عمل هزيل ، ولن يسامحه الله سبحانه أن يبذل في خدمة الإسلام التسع  والتسعين من وقته وطاقته وهو قادر على بذل المائة ، ويجب أن يعلم المسلم مع  ذلك أن هذا أشرف موقع في الحياة وأرفع مقام؛ إنها خلافة النبوة فينبغي أن  يعد لها نفسه إعداداً هائلاً : عقديا وثقافيا وروحياً ونفسياً وسلوكياً . 

من  هذه الوجهة تبدو دراسة السيرة – وهي جزء من التاريخ العربي والعالمي، بل  هي أرقى حلقة فيه باعتبارها أكبر حدث غير وجه التاريخ – قادرة على تحقيق  تلك القيمة النفعية للمسلم ، إذ تعينه على النهوض بأمته ودفع مسيرتها نحو  الخير والارتقاء.

وأما  القيمة الثانية لدراسة التاريخ فهي قيمة تربوية، إذ تكسب صاحبها العادة  التاريخية في تناول الحقائق والأسلوب التاريخي في التفكير فيها ، وذلك لأن  حقيقة التاريخ ومهمة المؤرخ لا تقف عند جمع الأحداث بل تتعداه إلى دراستها  ومقابلتها وموازنتها، ثم فرزها إلى صحيح وزائف ، ثم تصنيفها من حيث كونها  سببا أو نتيجة ، وتعين هذه التجربة المتكررة المؤرخ أن يستنبئ من ورائها ما  سيقع من أحداث . والمسلم بهذا الاعتبار أولى الناس طراً بأن تكون لديه هذه  العادة التاريخية في مقابلة الأحداث ، فلا يجوز له – وأمته الإسلامية تمر  بهذه الظروف الصعبة – أن يقابل الأحداث مقابلة فاترة أو غير مسؤولة فمن لم  يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم (1)، كما لا يجوز له أن يكون ضعيف الوعي غريرا يصدق كل ما يقال وكل ما يلقى إليه من أخبار . 

وطالما  أن المسلم مسؤول عن أمته وعليه الإسهام في تصحيح مسيرتها ، فأني له أن  يفعل ذلك وهو لا يستطيع تقويم ما يجري حوله من أحداث ، ولا يملك قدرة على  الاستنتاج أو الاستكشاف لفقدانه الحس التاريخي ، وبالتالي فهو غير قادر على  خدمة هذه الأمة ولا على أن يرسم لها طريق الخلاص والنهوض ؟! . 

لقد  طال الزمان على المسلم المعاصر وهو يضلل عن الإسلام وأمته ، فقد صار ضعيف  الذهن فاسد المحاكمة ، يتقبل للأسف كل ما يقال له ، يستخفه الكبراء فيطيعهم  ويضل عن الطريق لأنه جاهل حقيقة الإسلام ، جاهل أبعاد المؤامرة التي تدبر  له والتي امتد تدبيرها قروناً من الزمان من أجل إبعاده عن ساحة الحياة ،  وهو غافل لا يعرف ماذا تعني تلك الأخبار التي تلقي إليه أو يعرض عليه  سماعها ، غير قادر على فرزها ولا على فهمها أو معرفة أصحابها أو دوافعهم  إليها ، ومن ثم فهو غير قادر على الاستنتاج والتنبؤ ولا على الخروج بقرار  يخدم أمته . 

إن  مشكلة المسلمين اليوم عميقة الجذور ، متعددة الجوانب ، ولابد لحلها من  صياغة المسلم صياغة جديدة واضحة الملامح ، واضحة الهدف ،صافية المشارب ،  ناصعة الوعي ، على نسق الصورة التي صاغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه  الكرام صياغة موافقة لوحي السماء فإذا هم يتدفقون إيمانا ووعيا للقضية ،  بني لهم دولة الإسلام ثم سلمهم راية الفتح العالمي ومضي إلى ربه راضيا  مرضيا (2). 









(1) - الحديث أخرجه الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد ( ج 1/248 ) . 

(2) - مختصر الجامع في السيرة النبوية ص 21-22 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(48)


*

دراسة السيرة حصانة من سموم المستشرقين (1-2)



أن  دراسة السيرة النبوية حصانة ووقاية من سموم المستشرقين وتلامذتهم، فهم  جميعا إلا أقل القليل منهم محترفو تزييف وتحريف ، وهواة تشكيك وتضليل، لذلك  كثرت كتاباتهم وتحقيقاتهم  في التاريخ والسيرة ، حتى إن مجلة المقتبس الدمشقية نشرت منذ أكثر من قرن (  1304هـ ) : إحصاء لما صنف في السيرة النبوية بمختلف اللغات الأوربية فبلغ  نحو ( 1300 ) كتاب ، ولو أضفنا إلى هذا العدد ما صدر من المطابع الأوربية  في السيرة النبوية خلال قرن وربع القرن بعد ذلك الإحصاء الذي نشرته مجلة  المقتبس لأربى على ذلك كثيرا . 

إن  من أعظم الحقائق التي يجب أن يمتلكها المسلم اليوم حقيقة النبوة وارتباطها  بحقيقة الوحي ،هذه الحقيقة التي يمتاز بها الرسل والأنبياء عن سائر  الشخصيات الممتازة في الحياة ، من العباقرة والفلاسفة والأبطال والمفكرين  والمصلحين، والتي كادت أن تختفي في حياة الجيل المعاصر وراء ستائر البدائل  الكثيرة التي طرحها أعداء الإسلام في ساحة فكر المسلم وقلبه في غمرة من  الغزو الفكري الذي لا يزال يتعرض له العالم الإسلامي منذ عقود كثيرة من  الزمان وفي غفلة من الدعاة المسلمين . 



فلقد  سلطت الأضواء على بدائل كثيرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأطلقت  في مقابل ذلك ألقاب معينة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم توهم بالتعظيم ، ولكن  المراد منها في الحقيقة إبعاد معنى النبوة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وطمس  معالمها في شخصيته ، فمرة البطل ، ومرة العبقري ... حتى أصبح المسلم اليوم  لا يفقه ماذا تعني النبوة ، ولا أين يجب أن تكون من حياته ، ولا كيف يجب أن  تحكم سلوكه وعقيدته وشعوره ،ولا كيف يجب أن يربط مصيره بها . 



إن  المستشرقين الذين يمكرون بالليل والنهار لفصل هذا الجيل عن دينه وإقصاء  الإسلام عن واقع الحياة يحاولون الدخول على عقيدة المسلم من كل باب ، وأخطر  تلك الأبواب طراً شخصية المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهم يأبون أن يدرسوا  الإسلام ورسوله دراسة موضوعية منهجية سليمة ، بالرغم من كل ما يتشدقون به  على الدارسين في ديارهم وما يزعمون لأنفسهم من السبق في المنهجية . إنهم لا  يدخلون رحاب تاريخنا العظيم والسيرة بصورة خاصة إلا بسبق ذهني ولده الكره  للإسلام ، يركبون للبرهان على صحته كل مركب باطل من الخبر الضعيف والشاذ،  ولي أعناق النصوص وتحميلها من الدلالات ما ليس فيها ، وربط الأحداث ربطا  خاطئا أو بتر بعض أجزاء الحدث (1).



إن  السبب في اهتمام المستشرقين بالتاريخ والسيرة : أن التاريخ يمنح الأمة  القدرة على التصور الصحيح لمسار الحركة الإسلامية ، ويوقفنا على أسباب المد  والجزر في محيط الفتح الإسلامي ، فمن كان مؤمنا استطاع أن ينتفع بالتاريخ  في ربط حاضره بماضيه متجنبا العوائق ، ولله در من قال : 

إذا علم الإنسان أخبار من مضى       توهمته قد عاش من أول الدهــر 

وتحسبه قد عاش آخر عمــره         إذا كان قد أبقى الجميل من الذكر  

ومن  كان خصماً للإسلام عرف بدراسته للتاريخ الإسلامي من أين تؤكل الكتف في  غزوه للعالم الإسلامي ومواجهته لدين الإسلام ، وأكثر المستشرقين يكن بغضا  للإسلام ونبيه ، حتى إن ليوبولد فايس ( محمد أسد ) ليقرر هذه الحقيقة فيقول  : " إن احتقار الإسلام أصبح جزءاً أساسياً من التفكير الأوربي "(2) .



وجاء  في مجلة العالم الإسلامي ( عدد حزيران سنة 1930 ) : " إن شيئا من الخوف  يجب أن يسيطر على العالم الغربي ، ولهذا الخوف أسباب منها : أن الإسلام منذ  أن ظهر في مكة لم يضعف عددياً بل كان دائما في ازدياد واتساع ، ثم إن  الإسلام ليس دنيا فحسب ، بل إن من أركانه الجهاد ، ولم يتفق قط أن شعبا دخل  في الإسلام ثم عاد نصرانيا " . 

ولذلك  جاءت كتاباتهم في السيرة جهلا بها ، وتعصبا في التعامل معها ، وتحليلات  واستنتاجات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان ، ويؤكدها الواحد منهم المرة تلو  المرة ، ويجمع القوم عليها حتى لتكاد تغدو عندهم يقينا من اليقين . 








(1) - انظر : مختصر الجامع في السيرة النبوية ( 1/15 ) . 
 (2) - الإسلام على مفترق الطرق ص 60 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(49)


*

*دراسة السيرة حصانة من سموم المستشرقين (2-2)*




والفهم  الجاد للسيرة يقتضي منهجاً يقوم على طبقات أو أدوار أو شروط ثلاثة ، وأن  افتقاد أو تهديم أي واحد منها يلحق ضرراً فادحاً في مهمة الفهم هذه . 
فأما  الطبقة الأولى الأساسية : فهي الإيمان ، أو على الأقل احترام المصدر  الغيبي لرسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وحقيقة الوحي الذي تقوم عليه . 
وأما الطبقة الثانية : فهي اعتماد موقف موضوعي بغير حكم مسبق ، يتجاوز كل الإسقاطات التي من شأنها أن تعرقل عملية الفهم . 
وأما  الطبقة الثالثة : فهي ( تقنية ) صرفة تقوم على ضرورة الإحاطة الجيدة  بأدوات البحث التاريخي ، بدءاً باللغة وجمع المادة الأولية ، وانتهاء  بطرائق المقارنة والموازنة والنقد والتركيب ... إلى آخره . 
وإذا  كان الغربيون قد بلغوا حد التمكن والإبداع في هذه الدائرة الأخيرة فإنهم  في نهاية الأمر لم يستطيعوا أن يقدموا أعمالاً عملية بمعنى الكلمة لواقعة  السيرة ، ولا قدروا حتى على الاقتراب من حافة الفهم ، بسبب أنهم كان يعوزهم  التعامل الأكثر علمية مع الدائرتين الأولين : احترام المصدر الغيبي ،  واعتماد الموقف الموضوعي . 
إن  بحث المستشرقين – بصفة عامة – في السيرة لا يحمل عناصر اكتماله منذ  البداية ، بل إنه ليشبه الاستحالة الحسابية المعروفة بجمع خمس برتقالات –  مثلاً – مع ثلاثة أقلام .... إذ لا يمكن أن يكون الحاصل ثمانية .... إن  هناك خلافا نوعيا لا يمكن الأرقام من أن تتجمع لكي تشكل مقداراً موحداً . 

إن  المستشرق– بعامة – يريدون أن يدرسوا سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وفق حالتين تجعلان من المستحيل تحقيق فهم صحيح لنسيج السيرة ونتائجها  وأهدافها التي تحركت صوبها ، والغاية الأساسية التي تمحورت حولها . 
فالمستشرقين  بين أن يكون علمانياً ماديا لا يؤمن بالغيب، وبين أن يكون يهوديا أو  نصرانيا لا يؤمن بصدق الرسالة التي أعقبت النصرانية ... 
وإذا  كانت السيرة في تفاصيلها وجزئياتها، تنفيذاً تاريخياً لعقيدة الإسلام ذات  المرتكزات الغيبية، بل ذات التداخل بين المغيب والمنظور في السدى واللحمة،  وإذا كانت بمثابة دعوة سماوية أخيرة جاءت لكي توقف النصرانية المحرفة عن  العمل ، وتحل محلها ، بما تتضمنه من عناصر الديمومة والحركية والانتقال ...  فإن ثمة جداراً فاصلاً يقف بين المستشرق – سواء أكان من الصنف الأول أم من  الصنف الثاني – وبين فهم السيرة . 
ولذلك نرى المستشرق من خلال رؤيته الخارجية ، وتغربه ، يمارس نوعا من التكسير والتجريح في السيرة ونسيجها . 

يقول  المونيسنيور كولي في كتابه ( البحث عن الدين الحق ) : " برز في الشرق عدو  جديد هو الإسلام الذي أسس على القوة ، وقام على أشد أنواع التعصب ، ولقد  وضع محمد السيف في أيد الذين تبعوه ، وتساهل في أقدس قوانين الأخلاق ، ثم  سمح لاتباعه ، بالفجور والسلب ، ووعد الذين يهلكون في القتال بالاستمتاع  الدائم بالملذات في الجنة ، وبعد قليل أصبحت آسيا الصغرى وأفريقيا وأسبانيا  فريسة له ، حتى إيطاليا هددها الخطر وتناول الاجتياح نصف فرنسا ولقد أصيبت  المدينة ... ولكن انظر !! ها هي النصرانية تضع بسيف شارل مارتل سداً في  وجه سير الإسلام المنتصر عند بواتيه ( 752م ) ثم تعمل الحروب الصليبية في  مدى قرنين تقريبا ( 1099-1254م ) في سبيل الدين ، فتدجج أوربا بالسلاح  وتنجي النصرانية ، وهكذا تقهقرت قوة الهلال أمام راية الصليب ، وانتصر  الإنجيل على القرآن وعلى ما فيه من قوانين الأخلاق الساذجة " . 

ويقول  المسيوكيمون في كتابه " ميثولوجيا الإسلام " إن الديانة المحمدية جذام فشى  بين الناس وأخذ يفتك بهم فتكا ذريعا ، بل هو مرض مروع وشلل عام وجنون ذهني  يبعث الإنسان على الخمول والكسل ، ولا يوقظه منهما إلا ليسفك الدماء ويدمن  معاقرة الخمور !! ويجمح في القبائح ، وما قبر محمد في مكة ( ؟ ) إلا عمود  كهربائي يبث الجنون في رؤوس المسلمين ويلجؤهم إلى الإتيان بمظاهر الصرع (  الهستيريا ) ، والذهول العقلي ، وتكرار لفظة ( الله . الله ) إلى ما لا  نهاية ، وتعود عادات تنقلب إلى طباع أصلية ككراهية لحم الخنزير والنبيذ  والموسيقى وترتيب ما يستنبط من أفكار القسوة والفجور في الملذات " . 
وهكذا  كانت النتيجة أبحاثاً تحمل اسم السيرة وتتحدث عن حياة الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم وتحلل حقائق الرسالة ولكنها – يقينا – تحمل وجها وملامح وقسمات  مستمدة من عجينة أخرى غير مادة السيرة ، وروحا أخرى غير روح النبوة ..  ومواصفات أخرى غير مواصفات الرسالة . 
إن  نتائجها تنحرف عن العلم لأنها تصدر عن الهوى ، وتفقد القدرة على مسامتة  عصر الرسالة وشخصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ونقل تأثيراتهما الجمالية  بالمستوى العالي نفسه من التحقق التاريخي ... لأنها تسعى لأن تخضع حقائق  السيرة لمقاييس عصر ينسخ كل ما هو جميل ، ويزيف كل ما هو أصيل ، ويميل  بالقيم المشعة إلى أن تفقد إشعاعها وترتمي في الظلمة ، أو تؤول إلى البشاعة  (1) .



(1)  - انظر : بحث المستشرقين والسيرة النبوية للدكتور عماد الدين خليل ، بكتاب  : مناهج المستشرقين في الدراسات العربية الإسلامية 1/117- 119.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(50)

*
فتح كنوز معرفية للمسلم 



فالسيرة  نبع لا يغيض من الثقافة والمعارف المتنوعة التي تنفع المسلم في دنياه  وآخرته ، ففيها معارف جغرافية وتاريخية ، وفيها معرفة واسعة عن أنساب العرب  وقبائلهم ومنازلهم وأيامهم ووقائعهم وثقافاتهم وعاداتهم وتقاليدهم ،  ومعارف هامة حول التنزيل؛ فإن السيرة هي التفسير العملي لكتاب الله وهي  بيان واقعي لمبادئ الدين الإسلامي وأحكامه وتشريعاته ، وفيها معارف حول  كثير من أمور العقيدة والأخلاق ، وهي رفد لرجال السياسة والتربية والحرب  ورجال الأدب الذين يجدون فيها مادة للأدب الإسلامي ، فاللغة في السيرة هي  اللغة التي يحتج بها لأنها لغة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته  الكرام والتابعين الذين توفوا قبل ( 150 هـ ) . 

واللغة  في السيرة عموما لغة مشرقة سهلة ميسرة غير متكلفة لها نور وجمال ، وهي لغة  بليغة مؤثرة في القلب ، وكثير مما ورد في السيرة من عيون الأدب العربي وقد  جعله البلغاء في مختاراتهم كحديث توبة كعب بن مالك ، رضي الله عنه ،  وقصيدة كعب بن زهير اللامية التي مدح بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  مستشفعاً عنده ... وما من شك في أن نصوص السيرة لو جعلت نصوصاً لمادة الأدب  في المراحل المدرسية بل والجامعية لكانت جديرة بأن تعلم الطلاب التعبير  الجميل ولغة العرب المشرقة ، وأن تجعلهم إلى جانب ذلك أناساً ذوي نفوس  راقية مشرقة وذوي عزيمة فذة . 

وكذلك  الأمر في الفن والإعلام الإسلاميين ، فالسيرة نبع فياض يصلح أن يستقي منه  القصاصون والشعراء الذين يريدون أن يجعلوا ذلك كله في خدمة الدين ووسيلة من  وسائل الدعوة إلى الله . 

يقول  أحد الكتاب المعاصرين في هذا الصدد : نحن في عصر سكت فيه صوت الأسلحة بسبب  من التوازن الدولي ، وأخذت ساحات المواجهة والصراع والحوار الحضاري  والثقافي ألواناً جديدة ، إنها الحروب الحديثة ، حروب المعلومات والإعلام ،  وصراع المبادئ والعقائد والمذاهب المعاصرة والدعايات السياسية والمذهبية  التي تغرق العالم بسيلها الجارف وتحاول إعادة تشكيل عقله وزرع عواطفه  وتحديد استجاباته والتحكم بذوقه وسلوكه ابتداء ، إلى درجة أصبحت معها الدول  والشعوب المتخلفة في هذا الميدان تعيش وكأنها في معسكرات من الأسر  والاعتقال الفكري ، إنه عصر الجبر والتسيير الإعلامي والتحكم الثقافي  والسياسي الذي أصبح يملكنا ويقتحم علينا بيوتنا ويطاردنا في أخص خصائصنا  ويخطف منا أبناءنا ونساءنا . 

ولا  يجوز للمسلم والحالة هذه أن يستهتر بإحدى وسائل الإعلام والنشر ويتركها  لعدو الإسلام يغتال بها قلوب أجيالنا المسلمة وعقولها وعقائدها ، وإن وسائل  الدعوة إلى الله وأساليبها وميادين العمل الإسلامي ومواقعه المؤثرة  والفاعلة أوسع من أن تحصر بعصر ، أو تجمد على شكل،  أو تحاصر من قبل عدو ،  إذا استشعر المسلم مسؤوليته واستعاد فاعليته وأخلص النية وتلمس الصواب  والتزم الحكمة والبصيرة التي أمر الله بها في البلاغ المبين(1) . 








 (1) - انظر : مختصر الجامع في السيرة ص 22.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(51)

*

في دراسة السيرة خير الدنيا والآخرة



إن  في دراسة المغازي والسير خير الدنيا والآخرة ، ولذلك فخير ما يتدارسه  المسلمون – لاسيما الناشئة وطلاب العلم – ويعني به الباحثون والكاتبون  دراسة السيرة المحمدية ، إذ هي خير معلم ومثقف ، ومهذب ومؤدب ، فيها ما  ينشده المسلم ، وطالب الكمال من دين ودنيا ، وإيمان واعتقاد ، وعلم وعمل ،  وآداب وأخلاق ، وسياسة وكتابة ، وإمامة وقيادة ، وعدل ورحمة ، وبطولة وكفاح  ، وجهاد واستشهاد في سبيل العقيدة والشريعة ، والمثل الإنسانية الرفيعة ،  والقيم الخلقية الفاضلة . 

وكان  السلف الصالح من هذه الأمة الإسلامية يدركون ما لسيرة الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم وسيرة أصحابه النبلاء ، من آثار حسنة في تربية النشء ، وتنشئة  جيل صالح لحمل رسالة الإسلام والتضحية في سبيل تبليغها بالنفس والمال ، ومن  ثم كانوا يتدارسون السيرة ويحفظونها ، ويلقنونها للغلمان ،كما يلقنونهم  السور من القرآن . 

قال زين العابدين على بن الحسين بن علي : " كنا نعلم مغازي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما نعلم السورة من القرآن ". 

وقال الزهري: " في علم المغازي خير الدنيا والآخرة " .

وقال إسماعيل بن محمد بن سعد بن أبي وقاص : " كان أبي يعلمنا المغازي والسرايا ، ويقول : يا بني هذه شرف آبائكم فلا تضيعوا ذكرها "(1) . 

نعم  ... والله إنها لشرف الآباء ، والمدرسة التي يربي فيها الأبناء !!! فما  أجدر المسلمين في حاضرهم : رجالا ًونساءً ، وشباباً وشيباً أن يتعلموها  ويعلموها غيرهم ، ويتخذوا منها نبراسا يسيرون على ضوئه في تربية الأبناء  والبنات ، وتنشئة جيل يؤمن بالله ورسوله ، ويؤمن بالإسلام ، وصلاحيته لكل  زمان ومكان ، والتضحية بكل شيء في سبيل سيادته وانتشاره ، لا يثنيهم عن هذه  الغاية الشريفة بلاء وإيذاء ، أو إطماع وإغراء . 

لسنا  نريد من دراسة السيرة العطرة : سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وسيرة  الرعيل الأول وهم الصحابة الكرام ، أن تكون مادة علمية يجوز بها طلاب العلم  في المعاهد ، والمدارس ، والجامعات الامتحان أو الحصول على الإجازات  العلمية ، أو أن تكون حصيلة علمية نتفيهق بها ، ونتشدق في المحافل والنوادي  ،وقاعات البحث والدرس ، وفي المساجد ، والمجامع ، كي نحظى بالذكر والثناء ،  وننتزع من السامعين مظاهر الرضا والإعجاب . 

ولكنا  نريد من هذه الدراسة أن تكون مدرسة نتخرج فيها ، كما تخرج السادة الأولون ،  وأن تكون مثلاً صادقة لصاحب الرسالة صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وصحابته الكرام –  عليهم الرضوان – في إيمانهم وعقيدتهم ، وفي علمهم وعملهم ، وأخلاقهم  وسلوكهم ، وسياستهم وقيادتهم حتى يعتز بنا الإسلام ، كما اعتز بهم ، ونكون  في حاضرنا – كما كانوا – خير أمة أخرجت للناس . 



 (1) - انظر : شرح الزرقاني على المواهب 1/ 392 ط : دار المعرفة .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(52)

*
حالة العالم قبل الإسلام ( 1 - 6 )
*تمهيد :*
ذهب جملة من الباحثين إلى أن صدق أي رسالة من الرسالات ثابت ومؤكد إذا هي أجابت على مجموعة من الأسئلة على النحو التالي : 

1ـ هل البيئة التي جاءت فيها تلك الرسالة كانت في احتياج إلى هذه الرسالة ؟. 
2ـ وهل جاءت تلك الرسالة بالشرائع والمناهج التي تفي بهذه  الاحتياجات حتى يصلح شأنها، ويستقيم حالها؟. 
3ـ  وهل هذه الشرائع والمناهج من السهولة واليسر بحيث يمكن تطبيقها على جميع  الأفراد وفي كل الأمكنة والأزمان، وخاصة في رسالة من شأنها أنها جاءت لكل  البشر في كل مكان وزمان، أم أنها مغرقة في المثالية والخيال ـ أو الجمود ـ  بحيث يتعذر ـ أو يستحيل ـ على بعض البيئات أو بعض الأشخاص تطبيقها؟.
4ـ  وهل تجسدت تلك التعاليم وهذه المناهج في شخص صاحب الدعوة نفسه، بحيث لا  يتعارض القول مع الفعل، والنظرية مع التطبيق ، وتصبح القدوة العملية حينئذ  هي الداعي الأول لاعتناق مبادئ تلك الرسالة. 
وممن  ذهب إلى ذلك أو بعضه الأستاذ المرحوم عباس العقاد حيث قال في ( عبقرية  محمد ) وأكده أيضا في  (مطلع النور أو طوالع البعثة المحمدية):" علامات  الرسالة الصادقة هي عقيدة تحتاج إليها الأمة ، وهي أسباب تتمهد لظهورها ،  وهي رجل يضطلع بأمانتها في أدائها"، ولا شك أن هذا الذي ذهب إليه المفكرون  يلتقي مع المنهج النقلي والمنهج العقلي . 
فقد  جاءت الآيات القرآنية التي تدلنا على أن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم- جاء  ليخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور، ويهديهم إلى صراط الله المستقيم. قال  الله تعالى : (( *يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم  رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب ويعفوا عن كثير قد جاءكم  من الله نور وكتاب مبين ، يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلام ويخرجهم  من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه ويهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم* ))(1). 
ومعنى  ذلك أن البشرية كانت في ظلمات، وتحتاج إلى من يأخذ بيدها إلى النور، كما  أنها  قد تباعدت عن الصراط المستقيم ، وقد قال الإمام ابن كثير في ختام  تفسيره لهاتين الآيتين ( أي ينجيهم من المهالك، ويوضح لهم أين المسالك،  فيصرف عنهم المحذور ، ويحصل لهم أحب الأمور، وينفي عنهم الضلالة، ويرشدهم  إلى أقوم حالة )(2) 
ويتأكد هذا المعنى أيضا في قوله تعالى: ((*  وكذلك أوحينا إليك روحا من أمرنا ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان ولكن  جعلناه نورا نهدي به من نشاء من عبادنا وإنك لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم* ))(3). 
ومعنى هذا أيضا أن البشرية كانت في حاجة إلى من يهديها إلى الصراط المستقيم، صراط الله الذي له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض. 
ويتضح هذا المعنى جليا في قول الله تعالى: (( *هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال مبين* )) إن البشرية كانت في ضلال تحتاج إلى من يهديها ويعلمها ويطهرها مما انحدرت إليه من الشرك وسوء الأخلاق . 
ويكفي في ذلك قول الله تعالى (( *يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا وداعيا إلى الله بإذنه وسراجا منيرا* .....إلخ )(4). 
وقول الله تعالى ((* وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين* )) . 
فالإنسانية  كانت في حاجة ماسة إلى الشاهد، والمبشر، والمنذر، والداعي إلى الله بإذنه،  والسراج المنير الذي يوضح لها معالم الطريق ، كما أنها كانت ـ ولا تزال ـ  في أشد الحاجة إلى الرحمة المهداة التي عمت رحمته كل العالمين وليس عالم  الإنسان  فقط ـ كما كانت في حاجة إلى من يأخذ بحجزها عن النار كما روى  الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنه- قال: (*  قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: مثلي ومثلكم كمثل رجل أوقد نارا،  فجعل الجنادب والفراش يقعن فيها وهو يذبهن عنها، وأنا آخذ بحجزكم عن النار  وأنتم تفلتون من يدي* ) (5). 

(1) - الآيتان 15 ، 16 من سورة المائدة .
(2) -  تفسير ابن كثير جـ2 ص34 . 
(3) -  الآية 52 من سورة الشورى .
(4) - الآيتان 45 ، 46 من سورة الأحزاب .
(5) - أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه، كتاب المناقب، شفقته صلى الله عليه وسلم ( 2285 ).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(53)


*

حالة العالم قبل الإسلام ( 2 - 6 )




وسوف  نعود بشيء  من التفصيل إلى دراسة أحوال البشرية عامة والجزيرة العربية خاصة  لنتأكد  من الاحتياج إلى رسالة . وإن كنا قد تأكدنا من خلال الآيات السابقة  على أن  البشرية كانت في حاجة إلى رسالة تخرجها من الظلمات إلى النور .

وأما  عن وفاء  تلك الرسالة باحتياجات البشرية فإن ذلك يعرفه كل من حاول دراسة  الإسلام  وفهم تعاليمه ، وإن دينا يدعو إلى عبادة الله الواحد الأحد الفرد  الصمد  الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد وليس كمثله شيء ومتصف  بصفات  الجلال والكمال . ويدعو إلى مكارم الأخلاق ويأمر بالإحسان وإيتاء ذي   القربى كما يأمر بأخذ العدل والحكم به وأداء الأمانات إلى أهلها كما ينظر   إلى الناس على أنهم سواسية كأسنان المشط لا فضل لأحدهم على الآخرين إلا   بالتقوى والعمل الصالح كما يدعو إلى صلة الأرحام وإفشاء السلام وإطعام   الطعام كما ينهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي وعن إراقة الدماء وأن نعتدي على   الدماء والأموال والأعراض وينهى عن الإثم والعدوان . 

أقول  إن الدين  يأمر بتلك الأخلاق وينهى عن كل هذه المفاسد لحري أن يخرج الناس  من الظلمات  إلى النور وأن يقيم على الأرض مجتمع الإيمان والأخلاق الفاضلة  والتعاون  والتآزر إلى ما فيه صلاح البشرية وخيرها . 

وغنى  عن البيان  أن أنبه إلى تلك المعاني السابقة وأعظم منها التي أفاضت الآيات  القرآنية  والأحاديث النبوية في ذكرها وبيانها ولولا خشية التطويل لتعرضنا  إلى ذكرها  ــ كما أنها ليست مما نعرض له الآن ــ إلا بالقدر الذي يجيب على  ذلك  السؤال الذي أثاره المفكرون عن وفاء رسالة الإسلام بحاجة البشرية ، ثم  إن  التعرض لذكر ذلك بالتفصيل هو شرح للإسلام وتعاليمه بتفصيل يحتاج إلى   مجلدات ــ وإنما نعرف فضل إسلامنا ونزداد تمسكا به ونعض عليه بنواجذنا كما   نقف على فضل رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أتى الله على يديه بذلك الخير   العميم  فجزاه الله الإسلام  وأهله خير ما جزى به نبينا عن أمته . 

أما عن سهولة تعاليم الإسلام ويسرها فيكفي أن نورد في هذا المقام طائفة من الآيات القرآنية وبعض الأحاديث الواردة في هذا الصدد .

قال تعالى "* لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها* " (1)  ومعنى ذلك  أن الله تعالى لا  يتكلف عباده ي إلا بما يطيقون ولا يأمرهم  إلا بما يسعه  جهدهم ولذلك فإن تطبيق أمور الدين في  كل فرد إذا أراد أن  يكون له من الخير  نصيب وقال سبحانه " *يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر* " (2)  

وقال عز من قائل " *ما يريد الله ليجعل عليكم من حرج* " (3)وقال تعالى "* وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج* " (4) .

وقد روى البخاري بسنده إلى أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه قال : (* إن الدين يسر ولن يشاد الدين أحد إلا غلبة فسددوا وقاربوا* ).




(1) - الآية الأخيرة من سورة البقرة .

(2) - البقرة 185 .

(3) - المائدة آية 6 .

(4) - الآية الأخيرة من سورة الحج .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(54)

*حالة العالم قبل الإسلام (3-6)
وروى  البخاري  بسنده إلى عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت ( ما خيّر رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم بين أمرين إلا أخذ أيسرهما  ما لم يكن إثما فإن كان إثما  كان  أبعد الناس منه وما انتقم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لنفسه إلا أن   تنتهك حرمة الله فينتقم لله بها ) (1)
وروى  البخاري  في كتاب العلم باب الغضب في الموعظة والتعليم إذا رأى ما يكره  بسنده إلى  أبي مسعود الأنصاري قال : قال رجل : يا رسول الله . لا أكاد أدرك  الصلاة  مما يطول بنا فلان . فما رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد غضبا  من يومئذ  فقال : أيها الناس إنكم منفرون فمن صلى بالناس فليخفف فإن فيهم المريض والضعيف وذا الحاجة ) .
إن  هذه الآيات  والأحاديث النبوية توضح بجلاء منهج الإسلام في السهولة واليسر  وأن تكاليفه  لا تستعصي على أحد ما دام يخلص نيته لله رب العالمين بل إننا  نستطيع أن  نستنتج من الحديث الأخير أن تعاليم الإسلام في مستوى المريض  والضعيف وذي  الحاجة وإنها تراعي قدرات الناس وظروفهم وأحوالهم .
والمتتبع  لمنهج  الإسلام في رخصه ـ مثل قصر الصلاة وجمعها للمسافر ومثل الإعفاء من  حضور  صلاة الجماعة لأصحاب الأعذار ومثل إباحة الإفطار للمسافر والمريض  والمرضع  والحامل  يتضح له مدى سماحة الإسلام ويسر تعاليمه ومراعاته لأحوال  الناس  تحت كل الظروف التي قد يتعرضون لها .
وأما عن تجسد تعاليم الإسلام في شخص صاحب الدعوة فإن قول الله تعالى ( لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرا ) كفيل ببيان هذا التجسيد العملي لتلك التعاليم الكريمة .

وقد  روى الإمام  مسلم بسنده إلى سعد بن هشام أنه قال : قلت لعائشة رضي الله  عنها  : ( يا  أم المؤمنين أنبئيني عن خلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قالت : ألست  تقرأ القرآن? . قلت : بلى قالت فإن خلق نبي الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم كان  القرآن ) صلى الله عليك يا سيدي يا رسول الله، لقد  ائتمر رسول  الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم بأمر القرآن وانتهى بنهيه ، وبعبارة أخرى فإنه لم  يأمر  بشيء إلا وفعله ولم ينه عن شيء إلا  وكان أول المنتهين عنه بل إنه  كان   يشتد  على نفسه صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وييسر على أمته ويدلن قد على ذلك   وصاله في الصيام وغير ذلك مما فاضت به كتب السنة .
إن  الفجوة بين  النظرية والتطبيق قضية يعاني منها الإنسان في العصر الحاضر  من أصحاب  النظريات المختلفة من شيوعيين وغيرهم ــ بل أنهم يحملون رعاياهم  على غير  ما يلزمون به أنفسهم و قد أوجد ذلك في مجتمعاتهم صفات قذرة مثل  النفعية  والوصولية وانتهاز الفرص والنفاق والخداع وغيرها من أقبح الصفات ،  أما نحن  الذين شرفهم الله تعالى بالإسلام  فقد تتلمذنا على يد رسول الله  صلى الله  عليه وسلم أعطانا المثل والقدوة من نفسه فكان خير عنوان لرسالة  الإسلام  بكل ما تحمله تلك الرسالة المباركة من معاني الخير والنور والهداية  تبني  البشر جميعا .
ولقد  قدمنا هذا  المبحث بين يدي حديثنا عن موضوعات السيرة العطرة ليتبين لنا عن  أي رسالة  نتحدث ـــ وعن أي رسول نتكلم، إنه رسول يعلو فوق كل تعبير ويسموا  عن أي  بيان .
ورسالة  الإسلام  ـ صادقة وثابتة ـ وفق هذا المنهج الذي ارتضاه هؤلاء المفكرون ـ  ووفق أي  منهج يرتضيه أصحاب العقول المستقيمة والفطر السليمة بل هي تحمل  دلائل  صدقها بين طياتها بصرف النظر عن تلك المناهج أو غيرها وما ذكرنا هذا   المنهج لكي تحتم إليه ــ في صدق رسالة الإسلام ــ كلا وحاشا ــ وإنما لأنه   منهج توافق في عناصره مع ما ورد في  كتاب الله وسنة رسوله . أو بعبارة أدق   هو منهج مستمد من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله اللذين أقاما الأدلة الدامغة   والبراهين الواضحة علي صدق الرسالة والرسول ــ ذلك الرسول الكريم الذي مع   سيرته العطرة النقية في صفحات مقبلة بإذن الله .

 (1) البخاري كتاب بدء الخلق باب صفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(55)

* 

حالة العالم قبل الإسلام (4-6)

إن الله عز وجل قد خلق الجن والإنس لمهمة حددها القرآن الكريم حيث قال تعالى ( وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون )(1)   ومن أجل ذلك بين الله للبشرية الطريق التي يجب أن  تسلكها لتحقيق تلك   العبودية لله رب العالمين وتوالت رسالات السماء ترى تحقيقا لذلك الغرض ، بل   إن المخلوق الأول الذي بدأت به عمارة الأرض وخلافة الله في الكون وهو   سيدنا آدم كان نبيا من الله وكان ذلك لبيان أن البشرية يجب أن ترتبط   بخالقها وهاديها منذ اللحظة الأولى لممارسة مهمتها على وجه الأرض . 

ولقد  تعثرت  البشرية مرات ومرات أثناء سيرها على طريق العبودية لله رب العالمين ،   وكلما تعثرت أرسل الله لها رسولا لكي يقيل تلك العثرة ويصحح مسار البشرية   على طريق العبودية الذي يجب أن تواصل السير عليها إلى أن يأذن الله بانتهاء   تلك المهمة وقيام الساعة . 

وبكل أسف فإن عثرات الإنسانية وضلالتها قد تكاثرت وتعددت ولكن مدد الله وغيثه قد تواصل حتى لا يكون للناس حجة على الله بعد الرسل . 

ويتأكد هذا المعنى واضحا من قوله تعالى (ثُمَّ   أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا تَتْرَا كُلَّ مَا جَاء أُمَّةً رَّسُولُهَا   كَذَّبُوهُ فَأَتْبَعْنَا بَعْضَهُم بَعْضاً وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ   فَبُعْداً لِّقَوْمٍ لَّا يُؤْمِنُونَ  ) (2) . 

وكان  كل رسول  يأتي يؤكد ما قاله الرسل من قبله ويؤكد المهمة التي خلقت البشرية  من أجلها  ، لأن  أصول العقائد في جميع الأديان واحدة فهي كله تدعو إلى  الإيمان   بالله الواحد والإيمان بالرسل وبالكتب السماوية وبملائكة الله  واليوم  الآخر . 

والاختلاف   بينها كان في التشريعات والتكليفات فقط ــ لأن كل شريعة جاءت ــ بالإضافة   إلي الأصول العامة السابقة ــ جاءت بتشريعات مناسبة لأحول البيئة التي نزلت   فيها ، ويتأكد هذا المعنى من قول رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم ( مثلي   ومثل الأنبياء من قبلي كمثل رجل بنى بنيانا فأحسنه وأجمله إلا موضع لبنة   من زاوية من زواياه ، فجعل الناس يطوفون به ويعجبون له ويقولون هلاّ وضعت   هذه اللبنة ، فأنا اللبنة وأنا خاتم النبيين)(3) .

فالنبوة  حلقات  متواصلة لتصحيح مسار البشرية كلما بعدت عن طريق العبودية لله : وهي  المهمة  التي خلقت من أجلها بل هي مبرر وجودها على ظهر الأرض . وتوالت تلك   الحلقات إلى أن كانت آخر الديانات الإسلامية قبل الإسلام وهي اليهودية   والمسيحية . 

ولا شك أن هاتين الديانتين تلتقيان في أصولهما العامة ــ مع الإسلام شأنهما في ذلك شأن سائر الديانات .








(1) الآية 56 من سورة الذاريات .

(2) الآية 44 من سورة المؤمنون . 

(3) رواه الشيخان واللفظ لمسلم .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(56)

*
حالة العالم قبل الإسلام (5-6)



وفي  مصر نشأ موسى عليه السلام وبعثة الله إلى فرعون فدعاه إلى عبادة الله  الواحد الأحد ، ولكن فرعون طغى وتكبر وقابل دعوة موسى بالصدود والنكر أن  ووقف يقول ( أنا ربكم الأعلى ) وحاول  قتل موسى ومن معه ولكن الله تعالى نجاه من كيده فخرج من مصر ببني إسرائيل  إلى فلسطين، وفي فلسطين كانت دعوة عيسى عليه السلام ، وبعد أن رفعه الله  إليه وتحمل أتباعه صنوفا من الأذى  والعذاب أذن الله للمسيحية أن تنتشر  فقبض لها عاهل الروم الذي انتسب إليها ـــ ودولة الرومان يومئذ صاحبة  السيادة على القسم العربي من العالم فهي تبسط سلطانها على جزء كبير من  أوربا وحوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط ومصر  والشام .وقد نشر الإمبراطور  المسيحية على تلك البقاع المذكورة مستغلا نفوذه السياسي وقوة دولته في  تحقيق ذلك . 

أيا  ما كان الأمر فقد انتشرت المسيحية على تلك البلاد كما ذكرنا، ولكنها بعد  مدة من الزمن انحرفت على يد  أتباعها في كثير من أصول العقائد وعلى رأسها  توحيد الله عز وجل ، وانقسموا فيما بينهم إلى شيع وأحزاب ، وبكل أسف فإن  هذا الانقسام لم يكن في فهم تشريعات الدين وتكاليفه وإنما هو انقسام يتعلق  بأصول العقائد نفسها فمن قائل منهم أن الله ثالث ثلاثة ومن قال أن المسيح  هو الله . وقد سجل القرآن الكريم عليهم هذا الخزي فقال سبحانه ( لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم ) (1) وقال تعالى ( لقد كفر اللذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من إله إلا إله واحد وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسن اللذين كفروا منهم عذاب اليم ) (2) ونهاهم عن الغلو في دينهم وطالبهم في قول الحق في الله تعالى فقال سبحانه (  يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله إلا الحق إنما  المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه . فآمنوا  بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا ثلاثة انتهوا خيرا لكم إنما الله إله واحد سبحانه  أن يكون له ولد له ما في السموات وما في الأرض وكفى بالله وكيلا ، لن  يستنكف المسيح أن يكون عبدا لله ولا الملائكة المقربون )(3) . 

ولم  يتوقف انحراف المسيحية عند مجال العقائد فقط بل أن هذه الديانة السمحة قد  تحولت ــ على يد أتباعها ــ إلى ديانة عنصرية استعمارية تبسط سلطانها  بالقهر على رعايا الدول الواقعة تحت سلطانها وتقتل في بشاعة كل مخالفيها في  العقيدة . بل إن أتباع كل مذهب منهم كانوا يحاولون نشره على أتباع المذهب  الآخر بالغلبة والقهر . 

وهذا  المجال لا يتسع لسرد ذلك بالتفصيل ــ ولكننا نسجل الحالة التي كان عليها  العالم في ذلك الوقت والذي تنبىء حالته عن حاجته لرسالة  تخرجه من ذلك  الانحدار الرهيب الذي هوى إليه . 

ومن  قبل  المسيحية انحرفت اليهودية هي الأخرى في عقيدتها فقالوا عزيز ابن الله  وقالوا يد الله مغلولة غلت أيديهم ولعنوا بما قالوا بل يداه مبسوطتان ينفق  كيف يشاء  وانحرفت أيضا في سلوكها فأباحت لنفسها قتل الآخرين والاستيلاء  على أموالهم وأعراضهم ولأنهم ــ فيما يزعمون ــ شعب الله  المختار ــ  وبقية  الشعوب مسخرون لخدمتهم ، "وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه قل فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم . بل أنتم بشر ممن خلق .."(4) 

وحاول  أتباعها فرض سلطان ديانتهم بالقوة . وما قصة أصحاب الأخدود عنا ببعيد تلك  القصة التي استشهد فيها عشرون ألفا من النصارى في اليمن على يد ذي نواس  اليهودي ، والقصة بتفاصيلها موجودة في كتب السيرة لمن أراد المزيد .

ذلك حال العالم في نصفه الغربي يوم ذاك . 








(1) ، (2)ـ الآيتان 72 / 73 من سورة المائدة . 

(3)الآيتان 171 .172 من سورة النساء . 

(4)الآية 18 من سورة المائدة .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(57)

*

* حالة العالم قبل الإسلام (6-6)*
*ولم يكن العالم في نصفه الشرقي أحسن حالا من ذلك.*
*فالفرس  - وهم القوة العظمى الثانية بعد الرومان - في ذلك الوقت البعيد ، كانوا  يدينون بالمجوسية ، فهم عبدة النار ، قد عظموها وألهوها وبنوا لها المعابد  والهياكل ، وخصصوا لها من يوقدها في معابدها ، ويحافظ على اشتعالها فلا  تنطفئ ، ومما يذكر أن والد سلمان الفارسي كان مسئولا عن معبد من معابد  النار ، وقد اختار ولده سلمان ليوقد النار في بيت من بيوتها ومعبد من  معابدها ، ولكنه -رضي الله عنه - لم يؤمن بهذه الديانة ، ولم يستسغ هذه  العبادة ، فتركها وهجرها وهجر فارس يبحث عن معرفة الإله الحق الذي يستحق  العبادة ، وقد لقي في سبيل ذلك العنت والمشقة ، ووقع في رق يهودي من يهود  المدينة ، وظل كذلك حتى هداه الله للإسلام وحرره المسلمون من اليهودي .*
*وعبد  الفرس الكواكب والشمس كذلك ، وكانت هذه العبادة ليست كعبادة النار ، وكان  هناك في فارس الزرادشتية التي تنادي بأن الوجود له إلهان ، إله الخير وإله  الشر ، وأنهما يتنازعان الإنسان والكون كله .*
*وكان  في فارس أيضا مذهب ماني ، وعقيدته تسمى المانوية ، ويقوم هذا المذهب على  أن وجود الإنسان كله شر يجب ألا يبقى ، بل يجب العمل على إفناء الإنسان ،  فهو مذهب يدعو إلى الفناء، ولذلك يمنع الزواج ، حتى لا يكون تناسل ، وينتهي  ذلك الإنسان الذي اعتبر وجوده لعنة في الأرض ، وما دام الإنسان في الإنسان  مستمرا ، فإن اللعنة في الإنسانية مستمرة ، فهو يتوهم أن الإنسان نزل إلى  الأرض بخطأ ارتكبه أبوه ، فالخطيئة باقية بوجوده**(1)** .*
*وبعد  ذلك جاء مزدك بمذهب الإباحية ،الإباحية في كل شيء ، في النساء والأموال ،  فدعا إلى شيوع الجنس وممارسته بين جميع الرجال والنساء وحتى بين المحارم من  الرجال النساء كالأخوات والأمهات والبنات ، وقد تزوج أحد ملوكهم ابنته  آخذا بمذهب الإباحية المزدكية .*
*ويقوم  مذهب مزدك الإباحي على فكرة أن سبب الاختلاف بين الناس والخصومات هي الحرص  على حيازة النساء بالزواج ، وحيازة الأموال بالتملك والادخار ، وحتى يقضي  على هذا الشر ينبغي أن يقضي على سببه ، وذلك بالإباحة المطلقة في الأموال  والنساء**(2)** .*
*وأما  بقية العالم من هنود وصينيين : فقد انتشرت في الهند البراهمية ، نسبة إلى  الإله الذي ابتدعوه ، ويدعى براهمة ،وقد قسموا الناسفي الهند إلى طبقات  ومستويات بزعمهم تختلف باختلاف العضو من الإله براهمة الذي خلقوا منه .*
*فقد تعارفوا واعتقدوا أن الذين خلقوا من رأس الإله براهمة ، هم الطبقة الأولى والأوفر حظا في المجتمع الهندي ، وهؤلاء هم رجال الدين.*
*والطبقة الثانية التي تأتي بعد هؤلاء هم الذين خلقوا من كتف الإله براهمة ، وهم الجنود والمحاربون .*
*والطبقة الثالثة وهم الذين خلقوا من ركبة الإله براهمة ، وهم طبقة الخدم .*
*والطبقة الرابعة ، وهي أدنى الطبقات ، وتتكون من أولاد الزنا والمحرومين والمنبوذين وأصحاب الأعمال الحقيرة .*
*وقد  أجريت تعديلات وتطوير على البرهمية ، وبخاصة تقسيم الناس إلى طبقات ،  والذي قام بهذه التعديلات بوذا ، إذ قام يدعو إلى تخفيف ويلات الإنسانية  التي أرهقها نظام الطبقات ، ودعا إلى التقشف  والزهد وكف الناس عن شهواتهم  وأهوائهم ، وهذه الشهوات في نظر بوذا هي التي تشقي الناس ، والعلاج التخفيف  منها ، وتربية النفس على الاكتفاء بالقليل ومجانبة الأهواء والشهوات .*
*ومن  أجل ذلك فقد وضع منهاجا للتربية النفسية ووضع مبادئ لها ، إلا أن هذه  المبادئ لا تعتمد على عقيدة موجهة ، وبخاصة أن بوذا المصلح قد أنكر وجود  الله الخالق لهذا الكون بما فيه من حياة وإنسان ، ونتج عن هذا عبادة  الأوثان ، وشيوع الأوهام ، وضلت الهند سواء السبيل ، وانغمست في كفرها  وشركها وانتظرت الإنقاذ مما هي عليه من الفساد**(3)**.*
*وأما  الصين فقد انتشر فيها مذهب بوذا مع أن البوذية نشأت في الهند ولكنها  انتقلت إلى الصين وأقبل الصينيون عليها ، وقد انتقلت الوثنية إلى البوذية  في الصين كما انتقلت إليها الوثنية في الهند سواء بسواء ، وكان الانحراف في  العقول والأفهام .*
*وقد ظهر في الصين الفيلسوف كونفوشيوس فاعتنق البوذية إلا أنه طور فيها وأدخل الناس إليها .*
*وأخيرا  فقد انتهت الصين إلى عقيدة فاسدة لم تتعرف على الله ولم تؤمن بالله تبارك  وتعالى ، ولم تهتد إلى شرعه الذي يضع القيم السليمة والأخلاق الفاضلة التي  تسعدهم في الدنيا والآخرة ، فعاشوا كغيرهم في ضلال وانحلال**(4)**.    * 


** (1) - انظر : خاتم النبيين للشيخ أبي زهرة ( 1 / 18 ) .
(2)- انظر : خاتم النبيين ( 1 / 18 ــ 19 ) .
(3)- انظر : خاتم النبيين ( 1 / 24 ــ 27 ) .
(4) - انظر : خاتم النبيين ( 1 / 27 ــ 30 ) .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(58)

*

* حالة العرب قبل الإسلام (1- 10)*

*أولاً: الحالة الدينية :*

*ابتليت  الأمة العربية بتخلف ديني شديد، ووثنية سخيفة لا مثيل لها، وانحرافات  خلقية، واجتماعية، وفوضى سياسية، وتشريعية، ومن ثم قل شأنهم وصاروا يعيشون  على هامش التاريخ، ولا يتعدون في أحسن الأحوال أن يكونوا تابعين للدولة  الفارسية أو الرومانية، وقد امتلأت قلوبهم بتعظيم تراث الآباء والأجداد  واتباع ما كانوا عليه مهما يكن فيه من الزيغ والانحراف والضلال ومن ثم  عبدوا الأصنام، فكان لكل قبيلة صنم، فكان لهذيل بن مدركة: سواع، ولكلب: ود،  ولمذحج: يغوث، ولخيوان: يعوق، ولحمير: نسر، وكانت خزاعة وقريش تعبد إسافًا  ونائلة، وكانت مناة على ساحل البحر، تعظمها العرب كافة والأوس والخزرج  خاصة، وكانت اللات في ثقيف، وكانت العزى فوق ذات عرق، وكانت أعظم الأصنام  عند قريش**(1)**.*
*وإلى جانب هذه الأصنام الرئيسية يوجد عدد لا يحصى كثرة من الأصنام الصغيرة والتي يسهل نقلها في أسفارهم ووضعها في بيوتهم.*
*روى  البخاري في صحيحه عن أبي رجاء العُطاردي قال: «كنا نعبد الحجر، فإذا وجدنا  حجرا آخر هو أخيرُ منه ألقيناه وأخذنا الآخر، فإذا لم نجد حجرًا جمعنا  جُثوة من تراب، ثم جئنا بالشاة فحلبناه عليه ثم طفنا به»**(2)**.*
*وقد  حالت هذه الوثنية السخيفة بين العرب، وبين ومعرفة الله وتعظيمه وتوقيره  والإيمان به، وباليوم الآخر وإن زعموا أنها لا تعدو أن تكون وسائط بينهم  وبين الله، وقد هيمنت هذه الآلهة المزعومة على قلوبهم وأعمالهم وتصرفاتهم،  وجميع جوانب حياتهم وضعف توقير الله في نفوسهم قال تعالى: (**إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ**)* *[الأنعام: 36]**.*
*أما  البقية الباقية من دين إبراهيم عليه السلام فقد أصابها التحريف، والتغيير  والتبديل، فصار الحج موسما للمفاخرة والمنافرة، والمباهاة وانحرفت بقايا  المعتقدات الحنيفية عن حقيقتها وألصق بها من الخرافات والأساطير الشيء  الكثير.*
*وكان  يوجد بعض الأفراد من الحنفاء الذين يرفضون عبادة الأصنام، وما يتعلق بها  من الأحكام والنحائر وغيرها، ومن هؤلاء زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل، وكان لا يذبح  للأنصاب، ولا يأكل الميتة والدم، وكان يقول:*


*أربًّا واحدًا أم ألفَ رب؟؟          أدين إذا تقسِّمت الأمورُ؟
**عزلتُ اللات والعزى جميعًا         كذلك يفعل الجلد الصبورُ
فلا العزى  أدين ولا ابنتيها         ولا صنمي بني عمرو أزورُ
ولا غنمًا أدين وكـان ربا        لنا في الدهر، إذا حلمي يسيرُ
*
*إلى أن قال:*


*ولكن أعبد الرحمن ربي           ليغفر ذنبي الربُّ الغفور**(3)*

*وممن  كان يدين بشريعة إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهما الصلاة والسلام، قُس بن ساعدة  الإيادي، فقد كان خطيبًا، حكيمًا، عاقلاً، له نباهة، وفضل، وكان يدعو إلى  توحيد الله، وعبادته، وترك عبادة الأوثان، كما كان يؤمن بالبعث بعد الموت،  وقد بشر بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد روى أبو نعيم في دلائل النبوة عن  ابن عباس قال: «إن قس بن ساعدة كان يخطب قومه في سوق (عكاظ) فقال في خطبته:  سيعلم حق من هذا الوجه وأشار بيده إلى مكة، قالوا: وما هذا الحق؟ قال: رجل  من ولد لؤي بن غالب يدعوكم إلى كلمة الإخلاص، وعيش الأبد، ونعيم لا ينفد،  فإن دعاكم فأجيبوه، ولو علمت أني أعيش إلى مبعثه لكنت أول من يسعى إليه»  وقد أدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومات قبل البعثة.*
*ومما كان ينشده من شعره:*


*          في الذاهبين  الأوليـن           من  القرون  لنا   بصائر
**          لمــا رأيت مـواردا           للموت ليس لها  مصادر
          ورأيت  قومي نحـوها           يمضي الأصاغر والأكابر
          لا يرجـع الماضي  إليّ           ولا من الباقيــن غابر
          أيقنت أنــي لا محالة           حيث صار القوم صائر(4)
**كان بعض العرب قد تنصر، وبعضهم دخل في اليهودية، أما الأغلبية فكانت تعبد الأوثان والأصنام.*


 (1) ــ الغرباء الأولون ص60
(2) ــ صحيح البخاري ، كتاب المغازي ، باب وفد بني حنيفة (4376)
(3) ــ السيرة النبوية لبن كثير ( 1 / 163 ) ، السيرة النبوية في ضوء القرآن والسنة ( 1 / 80 ).
(4) ــ السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة ( 1 / 81 ).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(59)

*

* حالة العرب قبل الإسلام (2- 10)


*


*ثانيًا: الحالة السياسية:*
*كان  سكان الجزيرة العربية ينقسمون إلى بدو وحضر، وكان النظام السائد بينهم هو  النظام القبلي، حتى في الممالك المتحضرة التي نشأت بالجزيرة، كمملكة اليمن  في الجنوب ومملكة الحيرة في الشمال الشرقي، ومملكة الغساسنة في الشمال  الغربي، فلم تنصهر الجماعة فيها في شعب واحد، وإنما ظلت القبائل وحدات  متماسكة.*
*والقبيلة  العربية مجموعة من الناس، تربط بينها وحدة الدم (النسب) ووحدة الجماعة،  وفي ظل هذه الرابطة نشأ قانون عرفي ينظم العلاقات بين الفرد والجماعة، على  أساس من التضامن بينهما في الحقوق والواجبات، وهذا القانون العرفي كانت  تتمسك به القبيلة في نظامها السياسي والاجتماعي**(1)**.*
*وزعيم  القبيلة ترشحه للقيادة منزلته القبلية وصفاته، وخصائصه من شجاعة ومروءة،  وكرم ونحوها، ولرئيس القبيلة حقوق أدبية ومادية، فالأدبية أهمها: احترامه  وتبجيله، والاستجابة لأمره، والنزول على حكمه وقضائه، وأما المادية فقد كان  له في كل غنيمة تغنمها (المرباع) وهو ربع الغنيمة، (والصفايا) وهو ما  يصطفيه لنفسه من الغنيمة قبل القسمة (والنشيطة) وهي ما أصيب من مال العدو  قبل اللقاء (والفضول) وهو ما لا يقبل القسمة من مال الغنيمة، وقد أجمل  الشاعر العربي ذلك بقوله:*
*    لك المرباع فينا، والصفايا         وحكمك، والنشيطة، والفضول**(2)*
*ومقابل هذه الحقوق، واجبات ومسئوليات، فهو في السلم جواد كريم، وفي الحرب يتقدم الصفوف، ويعقد الصلح، والمعاهدات.*
*والنظام  القبلي تسود فيه الحرية، فقد نشأ العربي في جو طليق، وفي بيئة طليقة، ومن  ثم كانت الحرية من أخص خصائص العرب، ويعشقونها ويأبون الضيم والذل وكل فرد  في القبيلة ينتصر لها، ويشيد بمفاخرها، وأيامها، وينتصر لكل أفرادها محقًا  أو مبطلاً، حتى صار من مبادئهم: «انصر أخاك ظالمًا، أو مظلومًا».*
*وكان شاعرهم يقول:*
*    لا يسألون أخاهم حين يندبهم        في النائبات على ما قال برهانا*
*والفرد في القبيلة تبع للجماعة، وقد بلغ من اعتزازهم برأي الجماعة أنه قد تذوب شخصيته في شخصيتها، قال دريد بن الصمة:*
*  وهل أنا إلا من غزية إن غوت        غويت، وإن ترشد غزية أرشد**(3)*
*وكانت  كل قبيلة من القبائل العربية لها شخصيتها السياسية، وهي بهذه الشخصية كانت  تعقد الأحلاف مع القبائل الأخرى، وبهذه الشخصية أيضًا كانت تشن الحرب  عليها، ولعل من أشهر الأحلاف التي عقدت بين القبائل العربية، حلف الفضول  (حلف المطيبين)** (4)**.*
*وكانت الحروب بين القبائل على قدم وساق ومن أشهر هذه الحروب حرب الفجار**(5)**  وكان -عدا هذه الحروب الكبرى- تقع إغارات فردية بين القبائل تكون أسبابها  شخصية أحيانًا، أو طلب العيش أحيانًا أخرى، إذ كان رزق بعض القبائل في كثير  من الأحيان في حد سيوفها، ولذلك ما كانت القبيلة تأمن أن تنقض عليها قبيلة  أخرى في ساعة من ليل أو نهار لتسلب أنعامها ومؤنها، وتدع ديارها خاوية كأن  لم تسكن بالأمس**(6)**.*


** (1) -  المصدر السابق ( 1 / 60 ) .
(2) -  انظر: مكة والمدينة في الجاهلية وعصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ص31
(3) -  انظر: السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة (1/61).
(4) -  انظر: دراسة تحليلية لشخصية الرسول، د. محمد قلعجي ص31.
(5) - نفس المصدر ص33 - 35.
(6) -  المصدر السابق، ص35.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(60)

*

* حالة العرب قبل الإسلام (3- 10)

*

*ثالثًا: الحالة الاقتصادية:*
*يغلب  على الجزيرة العربية الصحاري الواسعة الممتدة، وهذا ما جعلها تخلو من  الزراعة إلا في أطرافها وخاصة في اليمن والشام، وبعض الواحات المنتشرة في  الجزيرة كان يغلب على البادية رعي الإبل والغنم، وكانت القبائل تنتقل بحثًا  عن مواقع الكلأ، وكانوا لا يعرفون الاستقرار إلا في مضارب خيامهم.*

*وأما  الصناعة فكانوا أبعد الأمم عنها، وكانوا يأنفون منها، ويتركون العمل فيها  للأعاجم والموالي، حتى عندما أرادوا بنيان الكعبة استعانوا برجل قبطي نجا  من السفينة التي غرقت بجدة ثم أصبح مقيما في مكة* *(1)**.*
*وإذا  كانت الجزيرة العربية قد حرمت من نعمتي الزراعة والصناعة، فإن موقعها  الاستراتيجي بين إفريقيا وشرق آسيا جعلها مؤهلة لأن تحتل مركزا متقدما في  التجارة الدولية آنذاك.*
*وكان  الذين يمارسون التجارة من سكان الجزيرة العربية هم أهل المدن، ولا سيما  أهل مكة فقد كان لهم مركز ممتاز في التجارة، وكان لهم بحكم كونهم أهل الحرم  منزلة في نفوس العرب فلا يعرضون لهم، ولا لتجارتهم بسوء، وقد امتن الله  عليهم بذلك في القرآن الكريم: (**أَوَ  لَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا جَعَلْنَا حَرَمًا آمِنًا وَيُتَخَطَّفُ النَّاسُ  مِنْ حَوْلِهِمْ أَفَبِالْبَاطِل  ِ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَبِنِعْمَةِ اللهِ  يَكْفُرُونَ**)* *[العنكبوت: 67]*
*وكانت  لقريش رحلتان عظيمتان شهيرتان: رحلة الشتاء إلى اليمن، ورحلة الصيف إلى  الشام، يذهبون فيها آمنين بينما الناس يتخطفون من حولهم، هذا عدا الرحلات  الأخرى التي يقومون بها طوال العام، قال تعالى: (**لإِيلاَفِ  قُرَيْشٍ إِيلاَفِهِمْ رِحْلَةَ الشِّتَاءِ وَالصَّيْفِ - فَلْيَعْبُدُوا  رَبَّ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ - الَّذِي أَطْعَمَهُم مِّن جُوعٍ وَآمَنَهُم مِّنْ  خَوْفٍ**)* *[قريش: 1-4]**.*
*وكانت  القوافل تحمل الطيب والبخور، والصمغ، واللبان، والتوابل والتمور، والروائح  العطرية، والأخشاب الزكية، والعاج، والأبنوس، والخرز، والجلود، والبرود  اليمنية والأنسجة الحريرية، والأسلحة وغيرها مما يوجد في شبه الجزيرة، أو  يكون مستوردًا من خارجها، ثم تذهب به إلى الشام وغيرها ثم تعود محملة  بالقمح، والحبوب، والزبيب، والزيتون، والمنسوجات الشامية وغيرها.*
*واشتهر  اليمنيون بالتجارة، وكان نشاطهم في البر وفي البحار، فسافروا إلى سواحل  إفريقيا وإلى الهند وإندونيسيا، وسومطرة وغيرها من بلاد آسيا، وجزر المحيط  الهندي أو البحر العربي كما يسمى، وقد كان لهم فضل كبير بعد اعتناقهم  الإسلام، في نشره في هذه الأقطار.*
*وكان التعامل بالربا منتشرًا في الجزيرة العربية، ولعل هذا الداء الوبيل سرى إلى العرب من اليهود**(2)**.*
*وكان يتعامل به الأشراف وغيرهم وكانت نسبة الربا في بعض الأحيان إلى أكثر من مائة في المائة* *(3)**.*
*وكان  للعرب أسواق مشهورة: عكاظ، ومجنّة، وذو المجاز، ويذكر بعض المؤلفين في  أخبار مكة أن العرب كانوا يقيمون بعكاظ هلال ذي القعدة، ثم يذهبون منه إلى  مجنة بعد مضي عشرين يومًا من ذي القعدة، فإذا رأوا هلال ذي الحجة ذهبوا إلى  ذي المجاز فلبثوا فيها ثمانيَ ليال، ثم يذهبون إلى عرفة، وكانوا لا  يتبايعون في عرفة ولا أيام منى حتى جاء الإسلام فأباح لهم ذلك، قال تعالى: (**لَيْسَ  عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَن تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلاً مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَإِذَا  أَفَضْتُم مِّنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ  الْحَرَامِ وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا هَدَاكُمْ وَإِن كُنْتُمْ مِّن قَبْلِهِ  لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ**)* *[البقرة: 198]**.*
*وقد  استمرت هذه الأسواق في الإسلام إلى حين من الدهر ثم دَرَست، ولم تكن هذه  الأسواق للتجارة فحسب، بل كانت أسواقًا للأدب والشعر والخطابة يجتمع فيها  فحول الشعراء ومصاقع الخطباء، ويتبارون فيها في ذكر أنسابهم، ومفاخرهم،  ومآثرهم، وبذلك كانت ثروة كبرى للغة*، والأدب، إلى جانب كونها ثروة تجارية*(4)*.

 (1) انظر: فقه السيرة النبوية، منير الغضبان ص60.
(2) انظر: السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة (1/98 إلى 101).
(3) انظر: دراسة تحليلية لشخصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم محمد ص19.
(4) انظر: السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة (1/102).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(61)

*

* حالة العرب قبل الإسلام (4- 10)


*

*رابعًا: الحالة الاجتماعية:*
*هيمنت  التقاليد والأعراف على حياة العرب، وأصبحت لهم قوانين عرفية فيما يتعلق  بالأحساب والأنساب، وعلاقة القبائل ببعضها والأفراد كذلك، ويمكن إجمال  الحالة الاجتماعية فيما يأتي:*
*1- الاعتزاز الذي لا حد له بالأنساب، والأحساب، والتفاخر بهما:*
*فقد  حرصوا على المحافظة على أنسابهم، فلم يصاهروا غيرهم من الأجناس الأخرى،  ولما جاء الإسلام قضى على ذلك وبين لهم أن التفاضل إنما هو بالتقوى والعمل  الصالح.*
*2- الاعتزاز بالكلمة، وسلطانها، لا سيما الشعر:*
*كانت  تستهويهم الكلمة الفصيحة، والأسلوب البليغ، وكان شعرهم سجل مفاخرهم،  وأحسابهم، وأنسابهم، وديوان معارفهم، وعواطفهم، فلا تعجب إذا كان نجم فيهم  الخطباء المصاقع، والشعراء الفطاحل، وكان البيت من الشعر يرفع القبيلة،  والبيت يخفضها، ولذلك ما كانوا يفرحون بشيء فرحهم بشاعر ينبغ في القبيلة.*

*3- المرأة في المجتمع العربي:*
*كانت  المرأة عند كثير من القبائل كسقط المتاع، فقد كانت تورث، وكان الابن  الأكبر للزوج من غيرها من حقه أن يتزوجها بعد وفاة أبيه، أو يعضلها عن  النكاح، حتى حَرَّم الإسلام ذلك، وكان الابن يتزوج امرأة أبيه**(1)** فنزل قول الله تعالى: (**وَلاَ تَنْكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلاَّ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَمَقْتًا وَسَاءَ سَبِيلاً**)* *[النساء: 22]**.*
*وكانت العرب تحرم نكاح الأصول كالأمهات، والفروع كالبنات، وفروع الأب كالأخوات، والطبقة الأولى من فروع الجد كالخالات والعمات**(2)**.*
*وكانوا  لا يورثون البنات ولا النساء ولا الصبيان، ولا يورثون إلا من حاز الغنيمة  وقاتل على ظهور الخيل، وبقي حرمان النساء والصغار من الميراث عرفا معمولاً  به عندهم إلى أن توفي أوس بن ثابت في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وترك بنتين كانت بهما دمامة، وابنًا صغيرًا، فجاء ابنا عمه وهما عصبته  فأخذا ميراثه كله، فقالت امرأته لهما: تزوجا البنتين، فأبيا ذلك لدمامتهما،  فأتت رسول الله فقالت: يا رسول الله توفي أوس وترك ابنًا صغيرًا وابنتين،  فجاء ابنا عمه سويد وعرفطة فأخذا ميراثه، فقلت لهما: تزوجا ابنتيه، فأبيا،  فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «**لا تحركا في الميراث شيئًا**»**(3)**.، ونزل قوله تعالى: (**لِلرِّجَالِ  نَصِيِبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ  نَصِيبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ  أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيبًا مَّفْرُوضًا**)* *[النساء: 7]**.*
*وكان  العرب يُعيّرون بالبنات؛ لأن البنت لا تخرج في الغزو، ولا تحمي البيضة من  المعتدين عليها، ولا تعمل فتأتي بالمال شأن الرجال، وإذا ما سبيت اتخذت  للوطء تتداولها الأيدي لذلك، بل ربما أكرهت على احتراف البغاء، ليضم سيدها  ما يصير إليها من المال بالبغاء إلى ماله، وقد كانت العرب تبيح ذلك، وقد  كان هذا يورث الهم والحزن والخجل للأب عندما تولد له بنت، وقد حدثنا القرآن  الكريم عن حالة من تولد له بنت فقال تعالى: (**وَإِذَا  بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُمْ بِالأُنْثَى ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدًّا وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ  - يَتَوَارَى مِنَ الْقَوْمِ مِن سُوءِ مَا بُشِّرَ بِهِ أَيُمْسِكُهُ  عَلَى هُونٍ أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ أَلاَ ساءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ**)* *[النحل: 58-59].*
*وكثيرا ما كانوا يختارون دسها في التراب، ووأدها حية، ولا ذنب لها إلا أنها أنثى**(4)** (1)؛ ولذلك أنكر القرآن الكريم عليهم هذه الفعلة الشنيعة قال تعالى: (وَإِذَا الْمَوْءُودَةُ سُئِلَتْ - بِأَيِّ ذَنبٍ قُتِلَتْ)* *[التكوير: 8-9]**.*
*وكان بعض العرب يقتل أولاده من الفقر أو خشية الفقر فجاء الإسلام وحرم ذلك قال تعالى: (**قُلْ  تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَلاَّ تُشْرِكُوا  بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَلاَ تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلاَدَكُم  مِّنْ إِمْلاَقٍ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ** )* *[الأنعام: 151]**.*
*وقال تعالى: (**وَلاَ تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ خَشْيَةَ إِمْلاَقٍ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُهُمْ وَإِيَّاكُم إِنَّ قَتْلَهُمْ كَانَ خِطْئًا كَبِيرًا** )* *[الإسراء: 31].*
*وكانت بعض القبائل لا تئد البنات، كما كان فيهم من يستقبحون هذه الفعلة الشنعاء كزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل**(5)**.*
*وكانت  بعض القبائل تحترم المرأة وتأخذ رأيها في الزواج، وكانت المرأة العربية  الحرة تأنف أن تفترش لغير زوجها وحليلها، وكانت تتسم بالشجاعة وتتبع  المحاربين وتشجعهم، وقد تشارك في القتال إذا دعت الضرورة، وكانت المرأة  البدوية العربية تشارك زوجها في رعي الماشية، وسقيها، وتغزل الوبر والصوف  وتنسج الثياب، والبرود، والأكسية، مع التصون والتعفف**(6)*


** (1)  انظر: السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة (1/87).
(2)  دراسة تحليلية لشخصية الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ص22، 23، 24.
(3)  تفسير القرطبي (5/45).
(4)  انظر: دراسة تحليلية لشخصية الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ص25، 26.
(5)  انظر: السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة (1/92).
(6)  نفس المصدر (1/8).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(62)

*

* حالة العرب قبل الإسلام (5- 10)*



*تابع : الحالة الاجتماعية:*

*4- النكاح:*

*تعارف  العرب على أنواع النكاح، لا يعيب بعضهم على بعض إتيانها، وقد ذكرت لنا  السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها فقالت: «إن النكاح في الجاهلية كان على أربعة  أنحاء: فنكاح منها نكاح اليوم: يخطب الرجل إلى الرجل وليته أو ابنته،  فيصدقها ثم ينكحها، ونكاح آخر: كان الرجل يقول لامرأته إذا طهرت من طمثها**(1)**: أرسلي إلى فلان فاستبضعي**(2)**  منه، ويعتزلها زوجها ولا يمسها أبدا، حتى يتبين حملها من ذلك الرجل الذي  تستبضع منه، فإذا تبين حملها أصابها زوجها إذا أحب وإنما يفعل ذلك رغبة في  نجابة الولد، فكان هذا النكاح نكاح الاستبضاع، ونكاح آخر: يجتمع الرهط**(3)**  ما دون العشرة، فيدخلون على المرأة كلهم يصيبها فإذا حملت ووضعت، ومرت  ليال بعد أن تضع حملها أرسلت إليهم، فلم يستطع رجل منهم أن يمتنع حتى  يجتمعوا عندها، تقول لهم: قد عرفتم الذي كان من أمركم، وقد ولدت، فهو ابنك  يا فلان، تسمي من أحبت باسمه، فيلحق به ولدها لا يستطيع أن يمتنع به الرجل،  والنكاح الرابع: يجتمع الناس الكثير، فيدخلون على المرأة لا تمنع من جاءها  وهن البغايا كن ينصبن على أبوابهن رايات تكون علما، فمن أرادهن دخل عليهن،  فإذا حملت إحداهن ووضعت حملها جمعوا لها، ودعوا لها القافة**(4)** ثم ألحقوا ولدها بالذي يرون، فالتاط**(5)** به ودعي ابنه، لا يمتنع من ذلك، فلما بعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحق هدم نكاح الجاهلية إلا نكاح الناس اليوم»**(6)**.*

*وذكر بعض العلماء أنحاء أخرى لم تذكرها عائشة رضي الله عنها كنكاح الخدن وهو في قوله تعالى: (**وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ**  ) كانوا يقولون: ما استتر فلا بأس به، وما ظهر فهو لوم، وهو إلى الزنا  أقرب منه إلى النكاح، وكنكاح المتعة وهو النكاح المعين بوقت، ونكاح البدل:  كان الرجل في الجاهلية يقول للرجل: انزل لي على امرأتك، وأنزل لك عن امرأتي  وأزيدك**(7)**.*

*ومن الأنكحة الباطلة نكاح الشغار وهو أن يزوج الرجل ابنته على أن يزوجه الآخر ابنته، ليس بينهما صداق**(8)**.*

*وكانوا  يحلون الجمع بين الأختين في النكاح، وكانوا يبيحون للرجل أن يجمع في عصمته  من الزوجات ما شاء دون التقيد بعدد، وكان الذين جمعوا بين أكثر من أربع  زوجات أكثر من أن ينالهم العد**(9)**،  وجاء الإسلام ومنهم من له العشرة من النساء والأكثر، والأقل، فقصر ذلك على  أربع إن علم أنه يستطيع الإنفاق عليهن، والعدل بينهن، فإن خاف عدم العدل  فليكتف بواحدة، وما كانوا في الجاهلية يلتزمون العدل بين الزوجات، وكانوا  يسيئون عشرتهن، ويهضمون حقوقهن حتى جاء الإسلام فأنصفهن، وأوصى بالإحسان  إليهن في العشرة، وقرر لهن حقوقا ما كن يحلمن بها.*





(1) الطمث: الحيض.

(2) استبضعي: الاستبضاع، طلب الجماع حتى تحمل منه.

(3) الرهط: الجماعة دون العشرة.

(4) القافة: جمع القائف، وهو الذي يعرف شبه الولد بالوالد.

(5) التاطه: أستلحقه.

(6) البخاري، كتاب النكاح، باب لا نكاح إلا بولي رقم ( 5127 ).

(7) فتح الباري (9/150).

(8) انظر: السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة (1/90).

(9) انظر: دراسة تحليلية لشخصية الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ص24، 25.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(63)


 حالة العرب قبل الإسلام (6- 10)*




*تابع : الحالة الاجتماعية:*

*5- الطلاق:*

*كانوا  يمارسون الطلاق، ولم يكن للطلاق عندهم عدد محدد، فكان الرجل يطلق امرأته  ثم يراجعها، ثم يطلقها ثم يراجعها هكذا أبدًا، وبقي هذا الأمر معمولاً به  في صدر الإسلام**(1)** إلى أن أنزل الله تبارك وتعالى قوله: (**الطَّلاَقُ مَرَّتَانِ فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ** )* *[البقرة: 229]**.*

*فقيد  الإسلام عدد الطلقات، وأعطى للزوج فرصة لتدارك أمره، ومراجعة زوجته مرتين،  فإن طلق الثالثة فقد انقطعت عروة النكاح، ولا تحل له إلا بعد زوج آخر، ففي  الكتاب الكريم (**فَإِنْ  طَلَّقَهَا فَلاَ تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِن بَعْدُ حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا  غَيْرَهُ فَإِن طَلَّقَهَا فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا أَن يَتَرَاجَعَا إِن  ظَنَّا أَن يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللهِ** )* *[البقرة: 230]**.*

*ومما  كان يلحق بالطلاق في التحريم الظهار، وهو أن يقول الزوج لزوجته: أنت علي  كظهر أمي، وكان تحريمًا مؤبدًا حتى جاء الإسلام، فوسمه بأنه منكر من القول  وزور، وجعل للزوج مخرجًا منه، وذلك بالكفارة**(2)** قال تعالى: (**الَّذِينَ  يُظَاهِرُونَ مِنكُم مِّن نِّسَائِهِم مَّا هُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ إِنْ  أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ إِلاَّ اللاَّئِي وَلَدْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَقُولُونَ  مُنكَرًا مِّنَ الْقَوْلِ وَزُورًا وَإِنَّ اللهَ لَعَفُوٌّ  غَفُورٌ.وَالَّذ  ينَ يُظَاهِرُونَ مِن نِّسَائِهِمْ ثُمَّ يَعُودُونَ لِمَا  قَالُوا فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَتَمَاسَّا ذَلِكُمْ  تُوعَظُونَ بِهِ وَاللهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ* فَمَن لَّمْ يَجِدْ  فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يَتَمَاسَّا فَمَن  لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَإِطْعَامُ سِتِّينَ مِسْكِينًا ذَلِكَ لِتُؤْمِنُوا  بِاللهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللهِ وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ** )* *[المجادلة:2- 4]**.*

*6- الحروب، والسطو، والإغارة:*

*كانت  الحروب تقوم بينهم لأتفه الأسباب، فهم لا يبالون بشن الحروب وإزهاق  الأرواح في سبيل الدفاع عن المثل الاجتماعية التي تعارفوا عليها وإن كانت  لا تستحق التقدير، وقد روى لنا التاريخ سلسلة من أيام العرب في الجاهلية  مما يدل على تمكن الروح الحربية من نفوس العرب وغلبتها على التعقل  والتفكير، فمن تلك الأيام مثلا يوم البسوس، وقد قامت الحرب فيه بين بكر  وتغلب بسبب ناقة للجرمي وهو جار للبسوس بنت منقذ خالة جساس بن مرة، وقد كان  كليب سيد تغلب قد حمى لإبله مكانًا خاصًا به فرأى فيه هذه الناقة فرماها  فجزع الجرمي وجزعت البسوس، فلما رأى ذلك جساس تحين الفرصة لقتل كليب فقتله  فقامت الحروب الطاحنة بين القبيلتين لمدة أربعين سنة**(3)*

*وكذلك  يوم داحس والغبراء، وقد كان سببه سباقًا أقيم بين داحس وهو فرس لقيس ابن  زهير، والغبراء وهي لحذيفة بن بدر فأوعز هذا إلى رجل ليقف في الوادي فإن  رأى داحسا قد سبق يرده وقد فعل ذلك فلطم الفرس حتى أوقعها في الماء فسبقت  الغبراء، وحصل بعد ذلك القتل والأخذ بالثأر، وقامت الحرب بين قبيلتي عبس  وذبيان*

*وكذلك  الحروب التي قامت بين الأوس والخزرج في الجاهلية وهم أبناء عم، حيث إن  الأوس والخزرج أبناء حارثة بن ثعلبة الأزدي، واستمرت الحروب بينهم وكان آخر  أيامهم (بُعاث) وذلك أن حلفاء الأوس من اليهود جددوا عهودهم معهم على  النصرة، وهكذا كان كثير من حروب الأوس والخزرج يذكيها اليهود حتى يضعفوا  القبيلتين فتكون لهم السيادة الدائمة، واستعان كل فريق منهم بحلفائه من  القبائل المجاورة فاقتتلوا قتالاً شديدًا كانت نهايته لصالح الأوس**(4)**.*

*وكانت  بعض القبائل تسطو وتغير بغية نهب الأموال وسبي الأحرار وبيعهم، كزيد ابن  حارثة فقد كان عربيًّا حرًا، وكسلمان الفارسي فقد كان فارسيًّا حرًّا، وقد  قضى الإسلام على ذلك حتى كانت تسير المرأة والرجل من صنعاء إلى حضرموت لا  يخافان إلا الله والذئب على أغنامهما**(5)**.*



*7- العلم والقراءة والكتابة:*

*لم  يكن العرب أهل كتاب وعلم كاليهود والنصارى، بل كان يغلب عليهم الجهل  والأمية، والتقليد والجمود على القديم -وإن كان باطلا- وكانت أمة العرب لا  تكتب ولا تحسب وهذه هي الصفة التي كانت غالبة عليها، وكان فيهم قليل ممن  يكتب ويقرأ ومع أميتهم وعدم اتساع معارفهم فقد كانوا يشتهرون بالذكاء،  والفطنة، والألمعية، ولطف المشاعر، وإرهاف الحس، وحسن الاستعداد، والتهيؤ  لقبول العلم والمعرفة، والتوجيه الرشيد؛ ولذلك لما جاء الإسلام صاروا  علماء، حكماء، فقهاء، وزالت عنهم الأمية، وأصبح العلم والمعرفة من أخص  خصائصهم، وكان فيهم من مهر في علم قص الأثر، وهو القيافة، وكان فيهم أطباء  كالحارث بن كلدة، وكان طبهم مبنيا على التجارب التي اكتسبوها من الحياة  والبيئة**(5)**.*





**


(1) انظر: السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة (1/88).

(2) انظر: السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة (1/91).

(3) الكامل في التاريخ لابن الأثير (1/334)

(4) التاريخ الإسلامي، د. عبد العزيز الحميدي (1/55).

(5) انظر: السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة (1/93).

(6) انظر: السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة (1/93).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(64)

*

* حالة العرب قبل الإسلام (7- 10)*



*خامسًا: الحالة الأخلاقية:*


*كانت  أخلاق العرب قد ساءت وأولعوا بالخمر والقمار، وشاعت فيهم الغارات وقطع  الطريق على القوافل، والعصبية والظلم، وسفك الدماء، والأخذ بالثأر، واغتصاب  الأموال، وأكل مال اليتامى، والتعامل بالربا، والسرقة والزنا، ومما ينبغي  أن يعلم أن الزنا إنما كان في الإماء وأصحاب الرايات من البغايا، ويندر أن  يكون في الحرائر، وليس أدل على هذا من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أخذ  البيعة على النساء بعد الفتح: «**على أن لا يشركن بالله شيئًا، ولا يسرقن، ولا يزنين**» «قالت السيدة هند بنت عتبة زوجة أبي سفيان: أَوَتزني الحرة؟!!**(1)**.*

*وليس  معنى هذا أنهم كانوا كلهم على هذا، لا. لقد كان فيهم كثيرون لا يزنون ولا  يشربون الخمر، ولا يسفكون الدماء ولا يظلمون، ويتحرجون من أكل أموال  اليتامى، ويتنزهون عن التعامل بالربا**(2)**وكانت فيهم سمات وخصال من الخير كثيرة أهلتهم لحمل راية الإسلام ومن تلك الخصال والسمات:*

*1- الذكاء والفطنة:*

*فقد  كانت قلوبهم صافية، لم تدخلها تلك الفلسفات والأساطير والخرافات التي يصعب  إزالتها، كما في الشعوب الهندية والرومانية والفارسية، فكأن قلوبهم كانت  تعد لحمل أعظم رسالة في الوجود وهي دعوة الإسلام الخالدة؛ ولهذا كانوا أحفظ  شعب عرف في ذلك الزمن، وقد وجه الإسلام قريحة الحفظ والذكاء إلى حفظ الدين  وحمايته، فكانت قواهم الفكرية، ومواهبهم الفطرية مذخورة فيهم، لم تستهلك  في فلسفات خيالية، وجدال بيزنطي عقيم، ومذاهب كلامية معقدة**(3)**.*

*واتساع  لغتهم دليل على قوة حفظهم وذاكرتهم، فإذا كان للعسل ثمانون اسمًا وللثعلب  مائتان وللأسد خمسمائة، فإن للجمل ألفًا، وكذا السيف، وللداهية نحو أربعة  آلاف اسم، ولا شك أن استيعاب هذه الأسماء يحتاج إلى ذاكرة قوية حاضرة  وقَّادة**(4)**.*

*وقد بلغ بهم الذكاء والفطنة إلى الفهم بالإشارة فضلا عن العبارة، والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة**)**5).*





**

(1)المصدر السابق ( 1 / 94 ) .

(2) انظر : السيرة النبوية للندوي ص 12 .

(3) انظر : السيرة النبوية للندوي ص 12 .

(4) بلوغ الأرب ( 1 / 39 ــ 40 ) .
 (5) انظر : مدخل لفقه السيرة ص 79 ، 80 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(65)

*

* حالة العرب قبل الإسلام (8- 10)*



*تابع : الحالة الأخلاقية:*

*2- أهل كرم وسخاء:*

*كان  هذا الخُلُق متأصلا في العرب، وكان الواحد منهم لا يكون عنده إلا فرسه، أو  ناقته، فيأتيه الضيف، فيسارع إلى ذبحها، أو نحرها له، وكان بعضهم لا يكتفي  بإطعام الإنسان بل كان يطعم الوحش، والطير، وكرم حاتم الطائي سارت به  الركبان، وضربت به الأمثال* *(1)** .*



*3- أهل شجاعة ومروءة ونجدة**:*

*كانوا  يتمادحون بالموت قتلاً، ويتهاجون بالموت على الفراش قال أحدهم لما بلغه  قتل أخيه: إن يقتل فقد قتل أبوه وأخوه وعمه، إنا والله لا نموت حتفًا، ولكن  قطعًا بأطراف الرماح، وموتًا تحت ظلال السيوف:*

*          وما مات منا سيد حتف أنفه   ...      ولا طُلّ منا حيث كان قتيل*

*         تسيل على حد الظباة نفوسنا   ...      وليست على غير الظباة تسيل*

*وكان العرب لا يقدمون شيئا على العز وصيانة العرض، وحماية الحريم، واسترخصوا في سبيل ذلك نفوسهم قال عنترة:*

*          بَكَرَت تخوفني الحُتوف كأنني     ...      أصبحت عن غرض الحتوف بمعزلِ*

*          فأجبتها إن المنية منهل            ...       لا بد أن أُسْقى بكأس المنهلِ*

*          فأقني حياءك لا أبا لك واعلمي  ...       أني امرؤ سأموت إن لم أقتل**(2)*

*وقال عنترة:*

*            لا تسقني ماء الحياة بذلة     ...      بل فاسقني بالعز كأس الحنظل*

*            ماء الحياة بذلة كجهنم       ...      وجهنم بالعز أطيب منزل**(3)*

*وكان  العرب بفطرتهم أصحاب شهامة ومروءة، فكانوا يأبون أن ينتهز القوي الضعيف،  أو العاجز، أو المرأة أو الشيخ، وكانوا إذا استنجد بهم أحد أنجدوه ويرون من  النذالة التخلي عمن لجأ إليهم.*



*4- عشقهم للحرية، وإباؤهم للضيم والذل**:*

*كان  العربي بفطرته يعشق الحرية، يحيا لها، ويموت من أجلها، فقد نشأ طليقًا لا  سلطان لأحد عليه، ويأبى أن يعيش ذليلاً، أو يمس في شرفه وعرضه ولو كلفه ذلك  حياته**(4)**، فقد كانوا يأنفون من الذل ويأبون الضيم والاستصغار والاحتقار، وإليك مثال على ذلك.*

*جلس  عمرو بن هند ملك الحيرة لندمائه وسألهم: هل تعلمون أحدًا من العرب تأنف  أمه خدمة أمي؟ قالوا: نعم، أم عمرو بن كلثوم الشاعر الصعلوك.*

*فدعا  الملك عمرو بن كلثوم لزيارته، ودعا أمه لتزور أمه، وقد اتفق الملك مع أمه  أن تقول لأم عمرو بن كلثوم بعد الطعام: ناوليني الطبق الذي بجانبك، فلما  جاءت قالت لها ذلك، فقالت: لتقم صاحبة الحاجة إلى حاجتها، فأعادت عليها  الكرة وألحت، فصاحت ليلى أم عمرو بن كلثوم: وا ذلاه يا لتغلب.. فسمعها  ابنها فاشتد به الغضب فرأى سيفا للملك معلقا بالرواق فتناوله وضرب به رأس  الملك عمرو بن هند، ونادى في بني تغلب، وانتهبوا ما في الرواق، ونظم قصيدة  يخاطب بها الملك قائلا:*

*             بأي مشيئة عمرو بن هند    ...      نكون لقيلكم**(5)** فيها قطينا**(6)*

*              بأي مشيئة عمرو بن هند   ...      تطيع بنا الوشاة وتزدرينا**(7)*

*              تهددنا وتوعدنا رويدًا        ...      متى كنا لأمك مقتوينا**(8)*

*              إذا ما الملك سام الناس خسفًا  ...    أبينا أن نقر الذل فينا**(9)*



** 
(1) انظر : السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة ( 1 / 95 ) .

(2) ديوان عنترة ص 252 .

(3) ديوان عنترة ص 82 .

(4) انظر : السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة ( 1 / 95 ) .

(5) القيل هو : الملك دون الملك الأعظم .

(6) القطين هم : الخدم والمماليك .

(7)  تزدرينا : تحتقرنا .

(8) مقتوينا : خدمة الملوك .

(9) انظر : شرح المعلقات للحسين الزوزني ص 196 ، 204 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(66)

*

* حالة العرب قبل الإسلام (9- 10)

*

*تابع : الحالة الأخلاقية:*
*5- الوفاء بالعهد وحبهم للصراحة والوضوح والصدق:*
*كانوا  يأنفون من الكذب ويعيبونه، وكانوا أهل وفاء، ولهذا كانت الشهادة باللسان  كافية للدخول في الإسلام، ويدل على أنفتهم من الكذب قصة أبي سفيان مع هرقل  لما سأله عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكانت الحروب بينهم قائمة قال: «**لولا الحياء من أن يأثروا علي كذبًا لكذبت عنه**»**(1)**.*
*أما  وفاؤهم: فقد قال النعمان بن المنذر لكسرى في وفاء العرب: «وإن أحدهم يلحظ  اللحظة ويومئ الإيماء فهي وَلث وعقدة لا يحلها إلا خروج نفسه، وإن أحدهم  يرفع عودًا من الأرض فيكون رهنًا بدينه فلا يُغلق رهنه ولا تخفر ذمته، وإن  أحدهم ليبلغه أن رجلاً استجار به، وعسى أن يكون نائيا عن داره، فيصاب، فلا  يرضى حتى يفنى تلك القبيلة التي أصابته، أو تفنى قبيلته لما أخفر من جواره،  وأنه ليلجأ إليهم المجرم المحدث من غير معرفة ولا قرابة فتكون أنفسهم دون  نفسه وأموالهم دون ماله»**(2)**.*
*والوفاء  خلق متأصل بالعرب، فجاء الإسلام ووجهه الوجهة السليمة، فغلظ على من آوى  محدثًا مهما كانت منزلته وقرابته، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «**لعن الله من آوى محدثا**»**(3)**.*
*ومن القصص الدالة على وفائهم:*
*:  «أن الحارث بن عباد قاد قبائل بكر لقتال تغلب وقائدهم المهلهل الذي قتل  ولد الحارث، وقال: (بؤ بشسع نعل كليب) في حرب البسوس، فأسر الحارث مهلهلاً  وهو لا يعرفه، فقال دلني على مهلهل بن ربيعة وأخلي عنك، فقال له: عليك  العهد بذلك إن دللتك عليه، قال: نعم قال: فأنا هو، فجز ناصيته وتركه» وهذا  وفاء نادر ورجولة تستحق الإكبار**(4)**.  ومن وفائهم: أن النعمان بن المنذر خاف على نفسه من كسرى لما منعه من تزويج  ابنته فأودع أسلحته وحرمه إلى هانئ بن مسعود الشيباني، ورحل إلى كسرى فبطش  به، ثم أرسل إلى هانئ يطلب منه ودائع النعمان، فأبى، فسير إليه كسرى جيشًا  لقتاله فجمع هانئ قومه آل بكر وخطب فيهم فقال: «يا معشر بكر، هالك معذور،  خير من ناج فرور، إن الحذر لا ينجي من قدر، وإن الصبر من أسباب الظفر،  المنية ولا الدنية، استقبال الموت خير من استدباره، الطعن في ثغر النحور،  أكرم منه في الأعجاز والظهور، يا آل بكر قاتلوا فما للمنايا من بد»**(6)**،  واستطاع بنو بكر أن يهزموا الفرس في موقعة ذي قار، بسبب هذا الرجل الذي  احتقر حياة الصغار والمهانة، ولم يبال بالموت في سبيل الوفاء بالعهود.*
*6- الصبر على المكاره وقوة الاحتمال، والرضا باليسير:*
*كانوا يقومون من الأكل ويقولون: البطنة تذهب الفطنة، ويعيبون الرجل الأكول الجشع، قال شاعرهم:*
*           إذا مدت الأيدي إلى الزاد لم أكن ...     بأعجلهم إذا أجشع القوم أعجل**(6)*
*وكانت  لهم قدرة عجيبة على تحمل المكاره والصبر في الشدائد، وربما اكتسبوا ذلك من  طبيعة بلادهم الصحراوية الجافة، قليلة الزرع والماء، فألفوا اقتحام الجبال  الوعرة، والسير في حر الظهيرة، ولم يتأثروا بالحر ولا بالبرد، ولا وعورة  الطريق، ولا بعد المسافة، ولا الجوع، ولا الظمأ، ولما دخلوا الإسلام ضربوا  أمثلة رائعة في الصبر، والتحمل وكانوا يرضون باليسير، فكان الواحد منهم  يسير الأيام مكتفيا بتمرات يقيم بها صلبه، وقطرات من ماء يرطب بها كبده**(7)**.*



 (1) أخرجه البخاري ( 7 ) ومسلم ( 1773 ) .
(2) بلوغ الأرب ( 1 / 150 ) .
(3) أخرجه مسلم ( 1978 ) والنسائي ( 7 / 232 ) .
(4) انظر : مدخل لفهم السيرة ص 90، 91 .
(5) تاريخ الطبري ( 2 / 207 ). 
(6) بلوغ الأرب ( 1 / 377 ) .
(7) انظر : السيرة النبوية لأبي شهبة ( 1 / 96 ، 97 ) .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(67)

*

*حالة العرب قبل الإسلام (10- 10)*

*تابع : الحالة الأخلاقية:*
*7- قوة البدن وعظمة النفس:*
*واشتهروا  بقوة أجسادهم مع عظمة النفس وقوة الروح، وإذا اجتمعت البطولة النفسية إلى  البطولة الجسمانية صنعتا العجائب، وهذا ما حدث بعد دخولهم في الإسلام. كما  كانوا ينازلون أقرانهم وخصومهم، حتى إذا تمكنوا منهم عفوا عنهم وتركوهم،  يأبون أن يجهزوا على الجرحى، وكانوا يرعون حقوق الجيرة، ولا سيما رعاية  النساء والمحافظة على العرض قال شاعرهم:*
*وأغض طرفي إن بدت لي جارتي ... حتى يواري جارتي مأواها*
*وكانوا إذا استجار أحد الناس بهم أجاروه، وربما ضحوا بالنفس والولد والمال في سبيل ذلك.*
*كانت  هذه الفصائل والأخلاق الحميدة رصيدا ضخما في نفوس العرب، فجاء الإسلام  فنماها وقواها، ووجهها وجهة الخير والحق، فلا عجب إذا كانوا انطلقوا من  الصحاري كما تنطلق الملائكة الأطهار، فتحوا الأرض، وملئوها إيمانا بعد أن  ملئت كفرا، وعدلا بعد أن ملئت جورا، وفضائل بعد أن عمتها الرذائل، وخيرا  بعد أن طفحت شرا**(1)*
*هذه  بعض أخلاق المجتمع الذي نشأ فيه الإنسان العربي فهو أفضل المجتمعات، لهذا  اختير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، واختير له هذا المجتمع العربي، وهذه  البيئة النادرة، وهذا الوسط الرفيع مقارنة بالفرس والروم والهنود واليونان،  فلم يختر من الفرس على سعة علومهم ومعارفهم ولا من الهنود على عمق  فلسفاتهم، ولا من الرومان على تفننهم، ولا من اليونان على عبقرية شاعريتهم  وخيالهم، وإنما اختير من هذه البيئة البكر؛ لأن هؤلاء الأقوام وإن كانوا  على ما هم عليه وما هم فيه من علوم ومعارف، إلا أنهم لم يصلوا إلى ما وصل  إليه العرب من سلامة الفطرة، وحرية الضمير، وسمو الروح**(2)**.*



** (1) انظر : السيرة النبوية للدكتور محمد أبو شهبة ( 1 / 97 ) .
(2) انظر : السيرة النبوية للصلابي ( 1 / 29 ــ 48 ) .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(68)

*

*إرهاصات النبوة الخاتمة*



*اقتضت  حكمة الله جل جلاله أن الأحداث العامة لا تأتي للناس بغتة ، وإنما لها بين  يديها مقدمات تمهد لها ، وبشائر تعلن عن قدومها ، لتتهيأ الأذهان لتلقيها ،  ولتستعد القلوب للتجاوب معها .*

*أرأيت  إلى الشمس ؟ أتراها تطلع في أفق من الآفاق دون أن تسبقها أضواء الصباح ،  ودون أن تقوم بين يديها أنسام الفجر لتوقظ الأحياء لها ، وتهيئهم  لاستقبالها ، وتملأ عيونهم نورا هاديا مترفقا قبل أن يغمرهم ضوئها ، ويغشى  أبصارهم شعاعها !؟.*

*أرأيت  إلى الغيث والمطر ؟ أتراه يأتي فجأة دون أن يسبقه غيم يبشر بقدومه ، أو  رعد وبرق ينذر بحلوله حتى يأخذ الناس استعدادهم فيطمعوا أو يفزعوا !؟.*

*ثم  أرأيت إلى صنيع الناس وتدبيرهم مع ملوكهم ورؤسائهم ؟ أتراهم يلقون هؤلاء  الملوك والرؤساء فجأة وعلى غير انتظار ؟ أم تراهم يتخذون لذلك من الوسائل  ما يوقظ الناس ويلفتهم إلى لقائهم قبل أن يطلعوا عليهم ، وتلتقي أعينهم بهم  !؟*

*وما الشمس في جلالها وعظمتها ؟ وما الغيث في إطماعه وإفزاعه ؟ وما الملوك والرؤساء في سلطانهم وهيبتهم ؟*

*إنهم  أرض والنبوة سماء! وإنهم رعية والنبوة راعية ! وإنهم طل والنبوة وابل !  وإنهم جند والنبي قائد ! وإنهم صغار والنبي قيم على هؤلاء الصغار !* 

*ونبوة  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم آية الآيات في النبوات ... ولها من الآثار في  الحياة بقدر ما تفرق في النبوات كلها ... إنها ليست لشعب أو قبيلة أو بلدة ،  وإنها ليست لجيل أو جيلين أو ثلاثة أجيال من الناس ... بل هي للإنسانية  كلها ، وللأجيال جميعها .. منذ ظهور هذه النبوة إلى أن ينتهي دور الإنسانية  على هذه الأرض* 

*لذلك  فإن ظهور النبي ، بل خاتم الأنبياء صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا يمكن أن يقع  دون أن يقوم بين يدي موكبه من يعلن في الناس نبأه ، ويفسح الطريق لهذا  الموكب الجليل المهيب .*

*من  ثم كانت الإرهاصات التي سبقت وصاحبت ميلاده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  والإرهاصات التي صاحبت نشأته وتقدمت نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبقدر ما  كانت نبوته ورسالته جليلة القدر ، عظيمة المنزلة ، وبقدر مكانته العظيمة  عند ربه ، بقدر ما كان الإرهاص له صلى الله عليه وسلم أعمق في التاريخ أثرا  ، وأفسح مدى في جوانبه العلمية .*

*تعريف الإرهاص :*

*الإرهاص  : هو تلك الأمارات والمقدمات والعلامات المخالفة للمألوف والخارقة للعادة  ــ التي تسبق بعثة أو ميلاد نبي من الأنبياء ، والتي تشير إلى أن هذا  الإنسان هو معدن الخير ومرجى الكمال* *(1)**.*

*المعجزة الفرق بين الإرهاص:*

*المعجزة : هي أمر خارق للعادة يظهره الله على يد مدعي النبوة-تصديقاً لرسالته وتأييداً لدعوته -مقرون بالتحدي ، سالم من المعارضة* *(2)**.*

*ومن  خلال هذا التعريف للمعجزة يتضح أن الإرهاص والمعجزة يشتركان في خرق العادة  ، لكن الإرهاص زمنه قبل النبوة ، فهو إما سابق لميلاد النبي أو مصاحب  لميلاده ونشأته ولا يقترن به تحدي ، بل يكون توطئة للنبوة وتأسيسا للرسالة ،  بخلاف المعجزة ، فإنها تكون في زمن النبوة ومقرونة بالتحدي .*




**

(1)- انظر : التعريفات للجرجاني ص16 ، والتوقيف على مهمات التعاريف للمناوي ص51 .

(2)- الإتقان للسيوطي ( 2 / 311 ) .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(69)

**المنهج الأمثل في دراسة الإرهاصات1**عرفنا أن الإرهاص : أمر خارق للعادة يظهر للنبي قبل بعثته ، وللعلماء في خوارق العادات مواقف شتى ورؤى متعددة .*
*ففريق : شط به خياله وجنحت به عاطفته ، فأثبت من الخوارق ما لم يقم له سند من نقل أو يعضده تأييد من عقل .*
*وفريق آخر : تبلد عقله وجف إحساسه ، فأنكر أو أوّل ما أثبته النص الصريح ، وشهد له النقل الصحيح .*
*وكلا الطرفين مخطئ في  موقفه ، جانح إلى غير الصواب في رأيه ، فإذا كان وزر المتزيدين في  الروايات أنهم تزيدوا وأغرقوا ، وقبلوا كل تافه وغثاء ، فوزر المنكرين  والمتأولين أنهم أجحفوا وتنقصوا وظلموا ، وردوا ظاهر القرآن وصحيح الرواية  لغير ضرورة ملجئة .*
*والمذهب الصحيح في تقبل الإرهاصات والمعجزات أن تثبت بها الرواية ثبوتا لا يحتمل الطعن والتجريح .*
*وليس من الإنصاف أن  نثبت ما لم يثبت لأننا بذلك ندخل في الدين ما ليس منه ، كما أنه من الإجحاف  والاعتساف أن ننكر أو نأول ما ثبت لأننا بذلك نخرج من الدين ما هو منه .*
*يقول الأستاذ محمد  الصادق عرجون : " ليس من رأينا ولا في مذهبنا أن ننكر الإرهاصات المعجزة  جمودا مع الجامدين المتعالين الذين يريدون أن يخضعوا جلال الألوهية وعظم  سلطانها لسلطان عقولهم في حدود ما يعرفون من سنن الحياة ، هذا غرور بليد  لأن ما عرف من سنن الحياة تافه قليل إلى جانب ما لم يعرف .*
*وحتى الذي عرف من سنن  الحياة لا ينكر هذا الضرب من الخلق والتكوين الذي يراه من يقيسه إلى سنن  الحياة العامة المألوفة المتكررة معجزا خارقا لقوانينها ، وهو في نظامه  وتكوينه وأسبابه خاضع لسنن خاصة تعرفها الحياة في أوقات ومناسبات خاصة ،  فهو في حقيقة أمره من سنن الله القائمة على أسباب ومناسبات مطردة في بابها  وطرائقها .*
*وإنما مذهبنا في تقبل هذه الإرهاصات يقوم على دعائم ثلاث :*
*أولها : أن وقوع  حوادث كونية تخفى على العقول أسبابها وعواملها المنشئة ــ وهو ما نسميه  بالأعاجيب ويسمى في مشهور عرف العلماء بالإرهاصات إن وقع قبل النبوة ،  وبالمعجزات والآيات إن وقع في زمن النبوة ــ أمر قامت على جوازه ووقوعه  الدلائل من النصوص القطعية في الكتب السماوية ، والنقول التاريخية التي  بلغت في جملتها مبلغ التواتر القاطع ، ومن البراهين العقلية التي تقرر هذه  السنن الخاصة وقيومية الخالق عز شانه وإطلاق قدرته من قيود القوانين  والعادات المعلومة في حدود مدارك العقول الإنسانية ، إلى سنن كونية وقوانين  للوجود فوق آفاق تلك العقول، تحدث على وفقها تلك الأحداث الكونية  والأعاجيب الإعجازية إذا تطلبتها أسبابها وحانت مناســباتها ، والله فعال  لما يـريد لا يسأل عما يفعل .* 
*ثانيها : أن القرآن  الكريم - وهو أثبت وأصدق نص تاريخي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من  خلفه - قص علينا في قصص الأنبياء بعض آياتهم المعجزة من الأحداث الكونية  التي وقعت على أيديهم مما جرى مجرى التشريف والتكريم ، ومما تحدوا به  أقوامهم ، مما لا يمكن أن يدخل تحت سنة من سنن الحياة المعروفة للعقول ،  والمعهودة في حياة الناس ومألوفهم ، وقد سمى القرآن بعض تلك الآيات الكونية  المتحدية براهين ، فانقلاب عصى موسى حية تسعى ، وإخراج يده بيضاء من غير  سوء ، وانفلاق البحر له ولقومه ، ونتق الجبل فوقهم كالظلة ، وإحياء عيسى  للموتى ، وإبراؤه للأكمه والأبرص ، وإنباؤه قومه بما يأكلون وما يدخرون في  بيوتهم ، وخلقه من غير أب ، وإيتاء أمه مريم عليه السلام رزقا دون حركة  آلية أو تسبب مما بعث كافلها زكريا عليه السلام على التعجب ، ونقل عرش  بلقيس من المسافة البعيدة في أسرع من لمح البصر ، وما وقع لأصحاب الكهف ،  وعدم إحراق النار إبراهيم عليه السلام ، وسائر آيات الأنبياء في قصصهم التي  لا تحتمل تمحلا ولا تأويلا ، كل ذلك من الأعاجيب المعجزة والخوارق التي  وقعت فعلا وشهدها الوجود ، واستفاضت بها روايات التاريخ بنقل الأجيال عن  الأجيال منذ كانت النبوة لبني الإنسان إلى يوم الناس هذا استفاضة تدفع  بمنكريها إلى محابس الممرورين وذوي العته العقلي ونقص التكوين الإدراكي .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(70)

**المنهج الأمثل في دراسة الإرهاصات2

* 

*ثالثها* *:** إذا  ثبت وقوع الأعاجيب ــ المعجزة والحوادث الكونية الخارقة ــ لمعروف العقول  في سنن الحياة العامة ، فالنظر فيما يروى منها جملة في سيرة نبينا محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم قبل نبوته أو في زمنها يجري على سنن تلك الآيات وقوانينها ،  ويبقى على الباحث النظر في إثبات أفراد تلك الحوادث والجزئيات التي سجلتها  السيرة النبوية ، فما ثبت منها بطريق صحيح السند ، صادق الرواية ، وجب  قبوله والإذعان بوقوعه ، لأن رده أو التشكك فيه بعد ثبوته بهذه الطريقة  التي لا طريق للإثبات التاريخي فوقها رد لبرهان العقل القاطع ، ورد لنص  القرآن في إثبات الآيات المعجزة ، ولا فرق بين آية وآية ، ورد البرهان  العقلي والنص القرآني إلحاد في دين الله ، أو جهل بسنن الحياة ، أو تشكيك  في قدرة الله .*

*وما  لم يثبت منها هذا الثبوت فنحن في حل من إنكار وقوعه أو التوقف في الحكم  عليه إثباتا أو نفيا ، والتوقف أسلم وأحكم ــ كما يقول علماؤنا ــ لأنه  محتمل الثبوت ، وقد قامت الدلائل في العلم التجريبي ، وفي وسائل البحث  التاريخي على أن كثيرا مما كان ينكر من الحقائق العلمية والحوادث التاريخية  أصبح ثابتا مقررا في بدائه العقول ، وكثيرا ما كان يزعم حقائق علمية  ومقررات تاريخية صار في مهب الأساطير والخرافات ، فالتسرع في الإنكار خطل  في الرأي ، والتسرع في التصديق قبل الإثبات غميزة في العقل**(1)* *.*

*وعلى  هذا الهدي نسير في هذه الدراسة إن شاء الله تعالى ، فنعرض لما يروى في  السيرة العطرة من هذه الأعاجيب الكونية المعجزة ، نحاكمه إلى صحة السند  وصدق الرواية ، فإذا ثبت لهذه المحاكمة وفاز فيها بعنوان الوجود الواقعي  سجلناه مؤمنين مذعنين ، وإذا لم يثبت وطاحت به الرواية أو خانه السند  الصحيح طرحناه حيث ينتهي غير آسفين .*

*المرتبة  الأولى في الإثبات : وأعلى ذلك عندنا وأرفعه في منازل القبول والصدق  القاطع ما يذكره القرآن الكريم في صراحة ظاهرة ، أو يشير إليه إشارة لماحة ،  وبين المرتبتين من الفرق ما بين الأسلوبين في التعبير ، فلا يجوز التلبث  في قبول المرتبة الأولى والإيمان بها ، ولا يقبل أن يمشي التأويل إلى  ساحتها ، تشبثا من المتأولين بمعروف العقول ، وقضايا العلم ، وقوانين  المنطق ، ومألوف سنن الحياة ، لأن معروف العقول ،وقضايا العلم ، وقوانين  المنطق ، ومألوف سنن الحياة مخلوقة لله تعالى فهي محكومة بواسع قدرته ،  ومطلق سلطانه في تصريف خلقه ، فلا يسوغ في معروف العقول السليمة ، وقضايا  العلم الصحيح ، وقوانين المنطق المستقيم أن تجعل حاكمة عل خالقها ، وإلا  كانت الألوهية ضربا من الوثنية التي يصطنعها الناس بعقولهم وعواطفهم  وأخيلتهم .*

*والمسألة  هنا ليست مسألة عقل يحكم أو منطق يقيس ويبرم ثم ينتهي كل شيء ، وإنما هي  مسألة عقل يبحث في أصل الإيجاد والإبداع ، فإذا استقام له أن يقيم هذا  الأصل على دعائم ثابتة جاءت الحوادث الجزئية بطبيعتها خاضعة لناموس الإيجاد  والإبداع العام فقط دون أي ناموس آخر يحكمها في وجودها الجزئي .*

*أما  المرتبة الثانية : وهي الأعاجيب التي يشير إليها القرآن ولا يذكرها صراحة  فإن تأيدت بروايات صحيحة السند من السنة النبوية كان حظها في الإيمان بها  وقبولها مثل حظ سابقتها ، لكن لا على أنها هي التفسير للنص القرآني قطعا  كما في المرتبة السابقة ، بل على أنها وجه لتخريج النص وفهمه مع قيام صحة  غيره من الوجوه المحتملة إذا استقام لها الدليل ، وإن لم نجد لها عضدا قويا  من الرواية الصحيحة قبلنا ما يذكر فيها من تأويل قويم على أنه معنى راجح  في الدلالة على استنباط ما تشير إليه من حادث كوني معجز دون أن ينفي صحة أن  يكون هذا الحادث الكوني المشار إليه معنى من معاني النص المحتملة .*

*ودون  ذلك مراتب : أعلاها ما يروى في المصادر المعتبرة عند ذوي العلم بسند صحيح  وطرق متعددة ، وأدناها ما ينفرد بروايته مصدر ضعيف أو راو لا يتحرز .*

*أما الآثار والأحاديث والموضوعات والأباطيل التي ينص الأئمة على وضعها واختلاقها فلا تصلح أن تكون في مراتب الاعتداد والحسبان**(2)**.*

*والأمثلة  على ما ذكرناه من المراتب كثيرة في السيرة النبوية ، ولا تعوز الباحث ،  فهو يجدها أنى طلبها ، وسوف نقف ــ بإذن الله تعالى ــ على أمثلة لها في  هذه الدراسة المباركة .*



**

*(1)** ــ محمد رسول الله ( 1 / 105 ــ 108 ) باختصار وتصرف .*

*(2)**  ــ محمد رسول الله ( 1 / 109 ــ 111 ).*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(71)


الإرهاص في حياة الأنبياء السابقين
**
*



*
*

*حدثنا  القرآن الكريم ، والسنة النبوية والتاريخ عن جملة من الإرهاصات بالنسبة  لفريق من الأنبياء والرسل ، من غير استيعاب للجميع ، ولم يتوسع القرآن ولا  السنة في هذا الشأن .*

*وحينما  نستعرض ما ورد موجزا في القرآن والسنة من تلك الإرهاصات : سنراها تأخذ في  القلب نصيبها من الروعة ، وتثير في النفس مباهج الإعجاب ، وتنبه الإنسان  رويداً رويدا من غفلة إلى يقظة ، ومن جهالة إلى معرفة،ومن إنكار إلى إيمان  يوم كانت تلك الإرهاصات في عصرها  أو بعد عصرها ، لمن لا يزالون في شقاق عن بعض الأنبياء والرسل.*

*وحينما  يفقه الإنسان ، ويصيب الحق ... يتحقق أن تلك الإرهاصات كانت وسيلة رحيمة  بالإنسان الذي تعلقت به . إذ جعله الله معدنا للخير ، لأنها تمهيد له ،  وتوجيه للأنظار نحوه ، فلا يكون ظهوره بالوحي فيهم بعد ذلك : بعيدا كل  البعد عن مألوفهم ، وما عهدوا فيه ــ قبل رسالته ــ من الخير ولا يستوحشون  منه كما يستوحشون من غريب دخيل عليهم ، فيتجهمون له ، أو يتهجمون عليه .*

*وكذلك  يتحقق من يفقه ، ويصيب الحق : أن تلك الإرهاصات كانت وسيلة رحيمة بالقوم :  لأنها تخلق فيهم وعيا سابقا ، وتثير بينهم تفكيرا في شأنه ومناجاة فيما  عهدوا من ملامحه التي لم تكن لغيره من جمهرة الناس في محيطهم .*

*وذلك  التمهيد يقرب المسافة العقلية بينهم وبينه ، ويدنيهم أو يدني فريقا منهم  إلى الاستئناس به ، ويكون هذا التمهيد سبيل التجاوب بين الداعي والمدعوين ،  وأيسر على الجانبين كثيرا مما لو فاجأهم بالوحي من الله دون إرهاصات  تتقدمه ، وتوقظهم من غفلاتهم .*

*ويوضح  قولنا هذا أن الله ــ تعالى ــ جرت سنته على أن يختار نبيه أو رسوله من  بين قومه ليكونوا على معرفة بشخصيته ، وعلى علم بسيرته ، وعلى خبرة بأصوله ،  وبكل ما يدور حوله فيهم .*

*فلا يكون مريبا ولا مسترابا فيه ، ولا يكون مغموزا في نفسه ولا مغموزا فيه .*

*فإذا  سفهوا في شأنه كان مردودا عليهم بالواقع الذي يعلمونه حقا دون أن ينزل  قدره عن مكانته التي هيأها له ربه ، ولا عن كرامته التي أقامه الله عليها .*

*وإن  تناولوه من ناحية تمسه من هذا القبيل أو من قبيل دعوته : فالله كفيل  بحمايته،ويظل بتكريم الله من المصطفين الأخيار،لم يمسسه سوء القالة.*

*وإن  أزهقوا روحه وسفكوا دمه : فإنما هو الاستشهاد في سبيل الله ، يذهب ضحيته  الأخيار من عباد الرحمن ، ويبوء بإثمهم الأشرار من جنود الشيطان .*

*وكان  المفروض بعد أن تحصل الإرهاصات لمن جعلهم الله معدن الخير أن يكون للعقول  رشاد ، وللقلوب تبصر، فلا تتخلف الاستجابة المرموقة عن المقدمات المشهودة  بما أرهص الله به لعبده .. ولكن الناس يختلفون في فطرتهم ، وفي ميولهم ..  فمن حسنت فطرتهم واستقامت ميولهم كانوا مستهدين وقليل ما هم !*

*ومن عميت بصائرهم ، وانحرفت ميولهم ضلوا عن الرشد ، واستحوذ عليهم الشيطان فأنساهم ذكر الله* *(1)*

*(**وَلَوْ شَاء رَبُّكَ لَجَعَلَ النَّاسَ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلاَ يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ** ) ــ بسبب شذوذهم وسوء اختيارهم ــ إلا من رحم ربك )**[ سورة هود/ 117ــ 118]*

*وهذه أمثلة للإرهاصات التي صاحبت بعض الأنبياء السابقين .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(72)

*

*الإرهاص لآدم عليه السلام
*



*
*

*كان  الإرهاص موجودا منذ اللحظات الأولى للحياة الدنيا ووجود الإنسان فيها  ،فحينما أراد الله أن يلقي الأضواء حول عبده آدم قبل أن يكون له شأن معروف ،  أخبر الملائكة بقوله ــ سبحانه: (**إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً**) فأدرك الملائكة من هذا ، أو من أمارات بجانب  هذا النبأ : أن ذلك تنويه بما يكون لآدم في هذا العالم من قدر خطير ، لأن  آدم هو الوافد عليهم من الأرض ، وليس لديهم مخلوق يتجه إليه الفكر سوى هذا  الإنسان الأرضي ، الذي كرمه ربه ــ أولا ــبرفعه إلى الجنة ، فذلك إرهاص  مبكر ، تنبه له الملائكة ، وعلقوا عليه بالاستفهامات والتعجب ، وسبق إلى  ذهنهم أنهم خير وأولى بالخلافة في الأرض من هذا الإنسان الأرضي الذي لم يكن  مستخلصا مثلهم من عالم النور ، ولا مطبوعا مثلهم على تسبيح الله ،  والتقديس له .*

*ولكن الله رجع بهم إلى حكمته ، وعلمه الرباني ، فقال لهم : (**إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ**) .*

*ثم كان إرهاص آخر : بما أفاض الله على آدم من علم لم تتهيأ له طبيعة الملائكة : (**وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاء كُلَّهَا**  ) أسماء المخلوقات من بحار ، وأشجار ، وجبال ، ونجوم ، وكائنات أخرى ....  مما له ارتباط بحياة آدم في الأرض التي سيكون خليفة فيها هو وذريته إلى يوم  القيامة، يعبدون الله فيها ، ويستثمرونها بجهودهم .*

*وكان  إرهاص ثالث : بتلك المناظرة التي امتحن الله فيها الملائكة ، إذ عرض عليهم  أن يجيبوا عن تلك المسميات ، فلم يكن لهم الإمداد الذي ظفر به آدم ، لعدم  ألأهلية لذلك العلم ، ولكن آدم كان بطبيعته متأهلا ، وكان بإمداد الله له  عالما ، ,مجيبا عما سئل .*

*وكان  إرهاص رابع : بتكليف الله للملائكة أن يعظموا ىدم تعظيما يناسب مقامه بعد  أن تبين لهم ما كان خافيا عليهم من حكمة الله في صنعه ، واختياره للإنسان  دون الملائكة .*

*وكان  الإرهاص الخامس : بتوبيخ الله لإبليس على امتناعه من تعظيم آدم تعظيما  أشاد الله به ، حتى سماه سجودا ، وإن لم يكن سجودا على الجبهة كما نعهد ،  فإن هذا النوع لم يشرع لغير الله تعالى .*

*وينتهي  ذلك الإرهاص في هذه القضية بطرد إبليس من الجنة ، رجيما مسخوطا بلعنة الله  إلى يوم الدين بسبب عصيانه لله فيما أمره من تعظيم آدم* 


*لم  يكن آدم أثناء هذا نبيا ، ولا رسولا ، وإنما هي تمهيدات لما سيصادفه بعد  ذلك من الوحي ... فأي إرهاص يكون أبلغ من هذا في مطلع التاريخ البشري*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(73)

 الإرهاص لداود عليه السلام*







*كان  في فلسطين على عهد موسى – ومن قبل موسى – طائفة من الوثنيين، لا يؤمنون  بربهم، ولا يستجيبون لدعوة رسول، وقد أراد موسى جهادهم بأمر الله، ولكن  أتباعه من بني إسرائيل عصوه وقالوا له: (**فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ**)* *[المائدة: 24]**.*

*هؤلاء الوثنيون الجبارون ظلوا على كفرهم، حتى كانت النبوة من بعد موسى – بوقت ما – لرسول آخر يدعى «شمويل».*

*وقد  أخبر هذا الرسول أمته أن الله اختار لهم – طالوت – ملكًا عليهم وهو الذي  سينهض معهم بقتال الجبارين، وقد خرج طالوت يومًا بجيشه، واستقبل الجبارين  تحت قيادة ملكهم – جالوت- وحينما رأى المؤمنون جيش الكافرين في كثرته  وعتاده، حسبوا حسابه، ولكنهم اعتزوا على الكثرة بمعونة الله، وقالوا: (* *رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْراً وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ**  ). وتهيئوا للقاء العدو، وكان في جيش المؤمنين غلام، لا عهد له بالحروب،  ولا طاقة له بحمل السلاح والمقاومة، وهو غلام يرعى الغنم، ويحمل المقلاع  والأحجار ليذود عن غنمه، ويجلب لها الكلأ، ويسقط أوراق الشجر ليطعمها.*

*نهض  الغلام بمقلاعه، وقذف جالوت الملك القائد بحجر، فأصاب رأسه، وصرعه قتيلًا،  ففر جيشه الكبير خوفًا من الجيش القليل، وأعز الله حينئذ طالوت، وكفى الله  المؤمنين القتال، ثم حمل هذا الفتى – واسمه داود بن يسى – رأس جالوت، وذهب  فخورًا بها إلى طالوت – الملك – فأعجب به، وأكبر شأنه، وزوجة ابنته، وأوصى  له بالملك بعده.*

*ثم  ظهر أن ذلك كله إرهاص لداود، إذ ظهر من حكمة الله أن اختاره للرسالة وأنزل  عليه الوحي بها، وهو أول إنسان من بني إسرائيل اجتمع له سلطان الملك في  الدنيا، وشرف الرسالة في الدين، وأقام الله به دينًا، ودولة.*

*فرمية  الحجر بالمقلاع من غلام، وقتل الملك، وفرار جيشه، وانتصار المؤمنين في  هوادة من غير تضحية، واندحار الجبارين في هوان بعد أن عاثوا في الأرض  مفسدين زمنًا طويلاً.. كل هذه أحداث خارقة للعادة، وهي إرهاصات – ولا شك –  لما تحقق لداود من شأن الرسالة.*

*وخاصة:  بعد الذي عرفنا سابقًا من مهابة بني إسرائيل لحرب الجبارين وتخلفهم عن  دعوة موسى إلى ذلك، وقولهم لموسى – عليه السلام - «إن فيها – القدس – قومًا  جبارين، وإنا لن ندخلها حتى يخرجوا منها» وقولهم أخيرًا لموسى (* *فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ** )* *[المائدة: 24]**.*

*وقد تحدث القرآن عن أصل القصة في سورة البقرة من آية (247) وختمها في قوله تعالى: (* *فَهَزَمُوهُم بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَقَتَلَ دَاوُودُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ اللّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ** )* *[البقرة: 251]،** وهو داود أبو سليمان عليهما السلام* *(1)** .*


*
*



**

(1)  الوحي إلى الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم للشيخ عبد اللطيف السبكي، ص(20، 21)، ط: المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية (الكتاب الحادي والخمسون 1389هـ - 1969م).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(74)

*

* الإرهاص ليحيى بن زكريا عليه السلام*

*كان   رسول الله زكريا – عليه السلام – غير منجب للذرية حتى بلغ من العمر مائة   وعشرين سنة، وبلغت زوجه التسعين، وذلك أشبه بحال إبراهيم وسارة.*
*وكان   زكريا كفيلاً على مريم في تربيتها، ورعايتها، لأنها فاقدة الأب، ولأن   زكريا زوج خالتها، وبحكم تردده على مريم في محرابها الخاص بها كان يشهد   مشاهد عجيبة من تكريم الله لمريم بنزول الطعام لها من عند الله.*
*وكان هذا التكريم يثير في نفسه الحنين إلى الذرية، ويغالبه الأمل في الله أن يرزقه ذرية طيبة ويدعو، ويكثر الدعاء في ذلك.*
*والقرآن يسوق لنا قصصه عن ذلك في مقامين، يعتبر كل منهما إرهاصًا ليحيى عليه السلام.*
*أحدهما: في سورة آل عمران إذ يقول الله تعالى: - «هنالك – يعني في موقف من مواقفه عند مريم – دعا زكريا ربه، قال: «**رَبِّ   هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء   فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ  أَنَّ  اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَـى مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ   وَسَيِّداً وَحَصُوراً وَنَبِيّاً مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ** »* *[آل عمران: 38 – 39].*
*فانظر   كيف يستجيب الله دعاء زكريا؟ وكيف تكون بشرى الملائكة له بمولود ذكر،   وباسم المولود يحيى، وأنه سيكون جامعًا لصفات من الكمال، بل سيكون رسولاً،   وسيكون حصورًا عن زواج النساء ليكون متفرغًا للرسالة والعبادة، على نحو ما   كان التبتل قديمًا من العبادة.*
*هذه   البشرى استعظمها زكريا، وكأنه رغب في التحقق منها: لا لشك عنده في خبر   الملائكة – ولكن ليزداد سرورًا بسماع ما يؤكدها له من جانب الملائكة...   فقال: «* *قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّىَ يَكُونُ لِي غُلاَمٌ وَقَدْ بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُ وَامْرَأَتِي عَاقِرٌ** »* *[آل عمران: 40].*
*يا رب: كيف أطمع في هذا بعد أن بلغت من الكبر ما بلغت.. ومع أن زوجتي عاقر لم يسبق لها حمل في زمن كان يرجى فيه حملها؟*
*ثم يتفضل الله على زكريا فيوحي إليه ما يزيده اطمئنانًا «**اللّهُ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ* *».*
*فيعود   زكريا، ويلتمس من فضل الله علامة على ذلك، عندما يحين الموعد الكريم...   فيوحي إليه الله أن علامة هذا: أنك تُمنع من كلام الناس بلسانك ثلاثة أيام   بلياليها.. ولكنك تتفاهم معهم بالإشارات رمزًا، وعليك أن تكثر من ذكر ربك،   وتسبيحه كل أوقاتك «**قَالَ آيَتُكَ أَلاَّ تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ إِلاَّ رَمْزاً** »* *[آل عمران: 41].*
*فهذا القدر من قصص القرآن إرهاص واضح بشأن يحيى – عليه السلام – من قبل أن يخلق، بل من قبل أن تحمل فيه أمه.*
*وهذا   القدر المذكور قد يزداد وضوحًا لنا إذا ذكرنا المقام الثاني لهذه القصة  من  سورة مريم، ففي هذه السورة نرى تفصيلاً جميلاً لبعض الجوانب في القصة.*
*فزكريا   يناجي في ضراعة خافية على الناس: يشكو ضعف جسمه واشتعال الشيب في رأسه   لكبر سنه وأن هذه أخريات العمر، وامرأته عاقر لم تنجب له ولدًا، وأنه يخاف   بعد وفاته على شريعة الله أن يعبث بها من يتولون الأمر بعده من بني  إسرائيل  كما هو دأبهم في التبديل، والتحريف.. وأنه يتعلق بالرجاء في الله  أن يرزقه  من فضله وليًّا يخلفه في الدعوة إلى الله ويكون وارثًا لأبيه،  وللأخيار من  آل يعقوب في البركة، والهداية، والإرشاد.. إلى آخر ما عرف من  شأنه في هذا  الاتجاه.*
*ويكون   من فضل الله أن يستجيب له كما تقرر فيما أسلفنا من سورة آل عمران،  وتصارحه  البشرى في هذه المرة بأن اسم يحيى: لم يسبق لغير ولده، وهذا مما  يزيده  تفاؤلاً بابنه المرموق.. وتستغرق هذه القصة في سورة مريم أربع عشرة  آية..  والشطر الأول منها في حكاية ما يقوله زكريا .. والشطر الثاني في  تأكيد  البشرى، وهو «* *يَا   زَكَرِيَّا إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلَامٍ اسْمُهُ يَحْيَى لَمْ نَجْعَل   لَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ سَمِيّاً قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ   وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِراً وَقَدْ بَلَغْتُ مِنَ الْكِبَرِ عِتِيّاً   قَالَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكَ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ* *»* *[مريم: 7 – 9].*
*ونكتفي بهذا القدر من الإرهاصات في حياة الأنبياء السابقين وننتقل إلى الإرهاص في حياة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(75)
*
*الإرهاص لمحمد صلى الله عليهوسلم*

*كما   جرت سنة الله _ تعالى _ أن يكون لبعض الرسل إرهاصات سابقة على بعثتهم كان   الشأن كذلك مع خاتم الرسل محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم فلم يكن محمد بدعا من   الرسل في الإرهاص له , كما لم يكن بدعاً من الرسل في اختياره رسولاً إلى   الناس , و إن زاغ عن ذلك أهل الإفك و الضلال ممن كفروا به , مفترين على   الله و رسوله ما ليس لهم به علم .*
*وبقدر   ما كانت رسالة سيدنا محمد خطيرة الشأن بعد غيرها من الرسالات الأولى كان   الإرهاص لها أعمق في التاريخ , وأفسخ مدى في جوانبه العلمية ،ووجه ذلك :  أن الحياة الدنيا قبل بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم كانت متصدعة في نظمها  الاجتماعية و في قيمتها الأدبية .*
*و   كانت الإنسانية في ظمأ شديد إلى تشريع سماوي جديد يشفى غلتها , و يسد ذلك   الفراغ الشاغر في مجتمعها , و يكفل توجيه الناس إلى الخير المنشود و يرأب   الصدوع التي أحدثها الجهل الفاشي في البيئات البدائية , والتي أثارها   النزاع الطائفي بين أهل الكتاب حتى طمسوا أكثر معالم الرشد التي جاءت بها   الكتب السماوية الأولى.*
*وحينئذ تكون الشريعة المرجوة تامة , و نهائية , لا تمهيدية , و حسب الدنيا ما مر بها من التجارب في عصورها الغابرة.*
*وحينئذ   _ أيضا _ يكون الإرهاص لهذه الشريعة مدعوماً بوسائل البيان الواسع الذي   يقوم عليه صرح الدعوة شامخاً , لا تنال منه محاولات المبطلين مهما بطل   الزمن.*
*وإزاء   هذه الاعتبارات كانت حكمة الله متجاوبة مع طموح البشرية إلى الهداية   الكاملة ، وكانت متلاقية مع الأهداف المثالية للإنسانية بالتوجيه إلى تلك   الرسالة عبر الإرهاصات و المعجزات التي خص بها صلى الله عليه و سلم و إليك   الحديث عن هذه الإرهاصات .*

*أخذ الميثاق على الأنبياء وأممهم أن يؤمنوا به وأن ينصروه:*
*من   الإرهاصات التي سبقت ميلاد نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم وأعلنت عن  عظيم  قدره , ورفيع منزلته ، وإكرام الله له : أخذ الميثاق على الأنبياء و   المرسلين أن يؤمنوا به و ينصروه إن أدركوه و لحقوه ، فإن لم يدركوا زمنه   فليبشروا أممهم بمجيئه و ليعهدوا إليهم بالإيمان به و النصرة له , قال   تعالى وَإِذْ   أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّيْنَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُم مِّن كِتَابٍ   وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُّصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَكُمْ   لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنصُرُنَّه  ُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ   عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُواْ أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُواْ وَأَنَاْ   مَعَكُم مِّنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ * فَمَن تَوَلَّى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ)[ سورة آل عمران /81 ، 82 ] .*
*و الميثاق في اللغة : عقد مؤكد بيمينو الميثاق : ــ العهد ــ وفيه معى الحلف ففي أخذه استحلاف لهم .*
*وأخذ  الميثاق من المرء عبارة عن كون المأخوذ منه وهو المعاهَد ــ بفتح الهاءــ  يلتزم للآخذ وهو المعاهِد ــبكسر الهاء ــأن يفعل كذا مؤكداً ذلك باليمين  أو بلفظ من المعاهدة أو المواثقة .*
*و معنى ميثاق النبيين ما وثقوا به على أنفسهم من طاعة الله فيما أمرهم به و نهاهم عنه .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(76)

**تفصيل الأخذ في الميثاق*


*وأخذ الميثاق يقتضى آخذاً و مأخوذاً له و مطلوباً للأخذ . فآخذ الميثاق : هو الحق تبارك و تعالى كما يدل عليه ظاهر اللفظ.*
*والمأخوذ عليه الميثاق تعددت فيه الأقوال :*
*ففريق قال : المأخوذ عليه الميثاق هم النبيون كما يدل عليه ظاهر اللفظ.*
*وفريق  قال : بل المأخوذ عليه هم أولاد النبيين على حذف المضاف و المراد  بهم على  الصحيح بنو إسرائيل لكثرة أولاد الأنبياء فيهم وأن السياق في  شأنهم.*
*وفريق قال : بل المأخوذ عليه أمة النبيين فقد ورد كثيراً في القرآن لفظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و يراد به الأمة كقوله (**يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاء**)* *[ سورة الطلاق / 1 ].*
*وفريق  قال : المرد من النبيين بنو إسرائيل و إنما سماهم الله بذلك  تهكماً لأنهم  كانوا يقولون نحن أولى بالنبوة من محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم  لأنا أهل  الكتاب ومنا كان النبيون،  وهذا كما تقول لمن ائتمنته على شأن  فخان فيه ثم  زعم الأمانة : يا أمين ماذا صنعت بأمانتي:؟.*
* وهذه الأقوال مبينة على إن الإضافة في قوله " ميثاق النبيين " من إضافة العهد  إلى المعاهد منه .  * 
*وهناك  نوع آخر من الإضافة ينبني على معنى آخر ( وهو أن يضاف الميثاق  إلى النبيين  إضافته إلى الموثوق لا إلى الموثوق عليه كما تقول ميثاق الله  وعهد الله ,  كأنه قيل : (وإذ أخذ الله الميثاق الذي وثقه الأنبياء على  أممهم ).*
*والمأخوذ  له الميثاق : هو سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم كما قال  الإمام علي و ابن  عباس رضي الله عنهما ، واللفظ وإن كان نكرة فالإشارة إلي  معين كقوله "** ضَرَبَ اللّهُ مَثَلاً قَرْيَةً كَانَتْ آمِنَةً مُّطْمَئِنَّةً**"ــ  إلى قوله تعالى ــ  "* *وَلَقَدْ جَاءهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَكَذَّبُوهُ* *"* *( سورة النحل من 112 -113)*
*ومطلوب الأخذ : هو الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و النصرة له.*
*يقول العلامة الخازن في تفسيره " و ذكروا في معنى أخذ الميثاق وجهين :*
*أنه مأخوذ من الأنبياء.*
*أنه مأخوذ لهم من غيرهم.*
*فلهذا  السبب اختلفوا في المعنى بهذه الآية ــ  فذهب قوم إلى أن الله  تعالى أخذ  الميثاق من النبيين خاصة قبل أن يبلغوا كتاب الله ورسالاته إلى  عباده أن  يصدق بعضهم بعضاً , وأخذ العهد على كل نبي أن يؤمن بمن يأتي بعده  من  الأنبياء و ينصره إن أدركه , وإن لم يدركه أن يأمر قومه بنصرته إن  أدركوه ،  فأخذ الميثاق من موسى أن يؤمن بعيسى ، و من عيسى أن يؤمن بمحمد  صلى الله  عليه و سلم ــ  و هذا قول سعيد بن جبير و الحسن و طاووس"**(**1).*
*والحكمة  من وراء ذلك : " أنه لما كان القصد من إرسالهم واحداً وجب أن  يكونوا  متكافلين متناصرين ، إذا جاء واحد منهم في زمن آخر آمن به و نصره  بما  استطاع , ولا يلزم من ذلك أن يكون متبعاً لشريعته كما آمن لوط  لإبراهيم و  أيد دعوته ، إذ كان في زمنه "**(2)*
*و قيل أنما أخذ الميثاق من النبيين في أمر محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم خاصة ــ  وهو قول علي و ابن عباس و قتادة و السدى .*
*فعلى هذا القول اختلفوا : فقيل إنما أخذ الميثاق على أهل الكتاب الذين أرسل إليهم النبيين و يدل عليه قوله : (* *ثُمَّ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُّصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَكُمْ لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنصُرُنَّه  ُ* *)   "وإنما كان محمداً صلى الله عليه و سلم مبعوثاً إلى أهل الكتاب دون   النبيين ، و إنما أطلق هذا اللفظ عليهم لأنهم كانوا يقولون نحن أولى   بالنبوة من محمد لأنا أهل كتاب و النبيون منا.*
*و قيل  أخذ الله الميثاق على النبيين وأمهم جميعاً في أمر محمد صلى الله  عليه و  سلم فاكتفى بذكر الأنبياء لأن العهد مع المتبوع عهد مع الإتباع  وهو قول ابن  عباس.*
*قال الإمام علي رضي الله عنه : " لم يبعث الله  عز وجل نبياً , آدم فمن  بعده إلا أخذ عليه العهد في محمد لئن بعث وهو حي  ليؤمنن به و لينصرنه ،  ويأمره فيأخذ العهد على قومه " وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق  النبيين لما آتيتكم من  كتاب و حكمة ... "**  (3)*
*و  قيل : إن المراد من الآية أن الأنبياء كانوا يأخذون العهد و الميثاق  على  أممهم بأنه إذا بعث محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يؤمنوا به و ينصروه  ــ و  هذا قول كثير من المفسرين .*
*و يؤكده أن الله تعالى حكم بأنهم إن تولوا كانوا فاسقين , و هذا الوصف لا يليق بالأنبياء و إنما يليق بالأمم.*
* وإلى  هذا ذهب ابن عابس رضي الله عنهما _ فقد أخرج ابن المنذر وغيره عن  سعيد بن  جبير أنه قال : قلت لابن عباس إن أصحاب عبد الله يقرءون (* *وَإِذَ أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ** )  و نحن نقرأ* *( وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّيْنَ**)* *(آل عمران81)** فقال : إنما أخذ الله ميثاق النبيين على قومهم ــ وأشار بذلك رضي الله عنه إلى أنه لا تناقض بين القراءتين " .*
(1) تفسير الخازن ( 1 / 373 ) ، وانظر : تفسير البغوي ( 1 / 374 ) ، حاشية الجمل ( 1 / 292 ).
(2) تفسير المنار ( 3 / 289 ).
(3) تفسير  الطبري ( 6 / 555 )، والمحرر الوجيز ( 2 / 488 ) ، وتفسير  الخازن ( 1 /  373 ) ، والبحر المحيط ( 2 / 509 ) ، والشفا (1/ 36 ) ،  والوفا لابن  الجوزي  ( 1 / 37 ) وإسناد الحديث عند الطبري ضعيف من أجل سيف  بن عمر ــ  أحد رواته ــ قال عنه ابن عدي : بعض أحاديثه مشاهير وعامتها  منكرة لم يتابع  عليها ، التهذيب ( 2 / 470 ) . وله شاهد من حديث ابن عباس  عند الطبري ( 5 /  556 ) وإسناده ضعيف ، فيه محمد بن حميد الرازي ، قال عنه  ابن حجر في  التقريب : " حافظ ضعيف وكان ابن معين حسن الرأي فيه " ، وفيه  أيضا : محمد  بن أبي محمد المدني ، قال عنه ابن حجر في التقريب ( 2 / 214 )  : مجهول .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(77)
*
*القول الراجح في المأخوذ له الميثاق*

*والقول  الذي أرجحه و يميل إليه قلبي و تستريح له نفسي : هو أن الله أخذ  الميثاق  على الأنبياء أن يؤمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم وأن ينصروه.*
*و  معلوم بداهة أن الأخذ على المتبوع في طيه أخذ على الأتباع حيث إنهم   مأمورون باتباع أنبيائهم فيما جاءوا به وأرشدوا إليه , وعليه فيكون أخذ   الميثاق واقعاً على الأنبياء كفاحاً وعلى أممهم بالتبعية لهم.*
*روى الطبري بسنده إلى السدى قال في قوله (* *وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّيْنَ**  ).  الآية " لم يبعث الله عز وجل نبياً قط من لدن نوح إلا أخذ ميثاقه  ليؤمنن  بمحمد و لينصرنه إن خرج وهو حي,وإلا أخذ على قومه أن يؤمنوا به و  لينصرنه  إن خرج وهم أحياء"**(**1)** .*
*و  قال ابن كثير : " قال علي بن أبي طالب و ابن عمه ابن عباس رضي الله  عنهما :  ما بعث الله نبياً من الأنبياء إلا أخذ عليه الميثاق على أمته لئن  بعث  محمد وهم أحياء ليؤمنن به و لينصرونه "**(**2)**.*
* وقال  ابن هشام : و كان الله ــ  تبارك و تعالى ــ  قد أخذ الميثاق على  كل نبي  بعثه قبله بالإيمان به , و التصديق له , و النصر له على من خالفه ,  وأخذ  عليهم أن يؤدوا ذلك إلى كل من آمن بهم وصدقهم ، فأدوا من ذلك ما كان  عليهم  من الحق فيهم ,  يقول الله تعالى لمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم* *وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّيْنَ* *.....**الآية )**(**3)** .*
* ويقول  بعض العارفين :- فآدم كانت أوامره بنصرته لأولاده لا تحصى , و  نوح عهد إلى  أتباعه باتباعه ووصى , و الخليل كان أكثرهم اجتهاداً في ذلك  وحرصاً , و  بنوه تواصوا و إسماعيل أكثرهم فحصاً  , وتوراة موسى نطقت بنعته  و صفاته ,  وأبانت عن معانيه وآياته , و أوضح برهان على ذلك و دليل (* *أَوَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُمْ آيَةً أَن يَعْلَمَهُ عُلَمَاء بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ** ) , وزبور داود أفصح بصدق معجزاته و أعرب عن ظهور بيناته ، وإنجيل عيسى شهد بأنه الخاتم الذي يشكر ويحمد , وصرح به قوله تعالى : (* *وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ** )* *(4)**.*
*و بناءً على هذه الأقوال يكون المقصود من قوله تعالى : (**ثُمَّ* *جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُّصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَكُمْ.....** الآية ) رسولاً واحداً وهو محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .*
*و بذا يضعف القول إلي ذهب إلى أن الميثاق إنما أخذ على كل نبي في النبي الذي يأتي بعده.*
*والذي يدعم ذلك و يؤكده وجوه :*
*الوجه  الأول : أنه لم يرد في آية ولا في حديث صحيح أن الله تعالى أخذ  العهد في  شأن نبي غير نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم , و يؤكده أن الميثاق في  الآية  مأخوذ من جماعة لمفرد "* *النَّبِيِّيْنَ** ,* *جَاءكُمْ** " هذا في المأخوذ عليه أما المأخوذ له فقال "* *رَسُولٌ مُّصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَكُمْ** ".*
*الوجه  الثاني : أن القرآن لم يصف نبياً بأنه مصدق لما بين يديه أو مصدق  لما مع  الأنبياء قبله ، غير نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم ، و لم يوصف كتاب  بأنه مصدق  لما بين يديه غير القرآن .*
*قال تعالى (**وَلَمَّا  جَاءهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِّنْ عِندِ اللّهِ  مُصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَهُمْ  وَكَانُواْ مِن قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَلَمَّا  جَاءهُم مَّا عَرَفُواْ كَفَرُواْ بِهِ  فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّه عَلَى  الْكَافِرِينَ**)**[ سورة البقرة / 89 ] .*
*و قال تعالى (** قُلْ  مَن كَانَ عَدُوّاً لِّجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ  نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ  بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ* *)**[ سورة البقرة / 97 ]  .*
*و قال تعالى : (**وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ**)**[ سورة المائدة / 48 ] .*
*و قال تعالى : (**وَهَـذَا  كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ  مُّصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  وَلِتُنذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ  حَوْلَهَا وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالآخِرَةِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ  عَلَى صَلاَتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ)**[ سورة الأنعام / 92] .*
*و قال سبحانه في وصف النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم (**وَلَمَّا   جَاءهُمْ رَسُولٌ منْ عِندِ اللّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ   فَرِيقٌ مِّنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللّهِ وَرَاء   ظُهُورِهِمْ**)**[ سورة البقرة / 101 ]** .*
*و انظر كيف قال الله تعالى في حق عيسى عليه السلام (**وَقَفَّيْنَا   عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ   يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ   وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى   وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ** )**[ سورة المائدة / 46 ].*
*و قال سبحانه (**وَإِذْ  قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ**)* *[ سورة الصف / 6 ]* *.*
*و يقول تعالى أيضاً (**وَمُصَدِّقاً  لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ  التَّوْرَاةِ وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُم بَعْضَ  الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَجِئْتُكُم بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ  فَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ** )**[ سورة آل عمران / 50 ] .*
*فعيسى  الذي جاء متمماً لشريعة موسى عليهما السلام لم يكن إلا مصدقاً  لما بين  يديه من التوراة ، والإنجيل الذي جاء به كان مصدقا لما بين يديه  من التوراة  فقط , ولكن التوراة التي جاء عيسى متمماً ومصدقاً لها لم تكن  مصدقة لما  أنزل على إبراهيم أو لوط أو شعيب عليهم السلام , لتباين الشرائع  المنزلة ,  ولأن تصديق الكتب كلها و الهيمنة عليها من خصائص القرآن  العظيم.*

(1) تفسير الطبري ( 6 / 556 ) .
(2) تفسير ابن كثير ( 1 / 378 ) .
(3) السيرة لابن هشام ( 250 ) .
(4)  إيثار الحق على الخلق ص 82 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(78)

*

*بقية وجوه الترجيح في المأخوذ له الميثاق*



*الوجه الثالث :**  أن بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عامة , و شريعته دائمة , فناسب أن يؤخذ  العهد على الأنبياء ــ إن ظهر في زمانهم ــ أن يؤمنوا به و ينصروه لعموم  دعوته التي تشملهم , بخلاف الأنبياء , فقد كان كل واحد منهم يبعث لقومه  خاصة ,  وربما اجتمع في الزمن الواحد نبيان وثلاثة وأكثر , كل نبي في قرية  كإبراهيم ولوط , و يعقوب ويوسف , وموسى والخضر عليهما السلام , و لم يثبت  أن نبياً اتبع غيره و ترك قومه أو أمرهم  بإتباع ذلك النبي , ولولا أن موسى  ذهب يطلب الخضر ليتعلم منه بواطن الأمور التي أوحى بها إليه , ما قدر لهما  أن يجتمعا , فلا يعقل أن يؤخذ عهد على نبي في نبي آخر لا يلزمه اتباعه و  لا الاجتماع به .*

*و لا يرد على هذا قول الله تعالى في شأن زكريا (* *فَنَادَتْهُ  الْمَلآئِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ أَنَّ اللّهَ  يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَـى مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَسَيِّداً  وَحَصُوراً وَنَبِيّاً مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ** )*

*لأن  الملائكة لم يبشروه بيحيى مصدقاً بعيسى باسمه و شخصه , كما بشرت التوراة و  الإنجيل بنبينا باسمه ونعته , ولكن مصدقاً بكلمة من الله , أي بعيسى من  حيث كانت ولادته آية كما قال الله تعالى (**وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً**)[ سورة المؤمنون / 50 ] .*

*و  الحكمة في ذلك : الرد على النصارى لأنه إذا كان يحيى , وهو يوحنا المعمدان  عندهم , يؤمن بأن عيسى كلمة من الله , أي أوجده بكلمة كن , كان ادعائهم  فيه أنه ابن الله أو ثالث باطلاً لا ينبني على أساس.*

*الوجه الرابع:** أن الله تعالى أخبر عن كبار الأنبياء أنهم بشروا بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد دعا إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهما السلام فقالا* *(  رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ  آيَاتِكَ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ** )**[ سورة البقرة /129 ].*

*قال أبو جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنس عن أبى العالية في قوله "* *رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ** " يعنى أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقيل له: قد استجيب لك ، وهو كائن في آخر الزمان ، وكذا قال السدى وقتادة(1)*

*وقال تعالى مبيناً بشارة التوراة والإنجيل به صلى الله عليه وسلم: (**الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ**)**[ سورة الأعراف / 157 ] .*

*ولم  يأت هذا في شأن نبي غيره، ومن ثم آمن به تبع الأكبر وحبيب النجار وورقة بن  نوفل وغيرهم قبل ظهوره،ولم يؤمن بنبي أحد إلا بعد ظهوره كما قال الزمخشرى.*

*الوجه الخامس:**  أن الله أمد نبيه بالملائكة يقاتلون معه وينصرونه كما سيأتي وحيث وجب نصره  على الملائكة الذين لم يتعبدهم الله بشريعة نبي قبله، لا في قتال، ولا في  غيره، فمن المعقول جداً أن يجب نصره على إخوانه الأنبياء.*

*الوجه السادس:** أن الله تعالى وصف صحابته في التوراة والإنجيل فقال: (**مُّحَمَّدٌ  رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ  رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً  مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَاناً سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِم مِّنْ أَثَرِ  السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي  الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ  فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ  الْكُفَّارَ..**)* *[ سورة الفتح / 29 ]*

*فبهذه الوجوه وهى مأخوذة من القرآن تكون آية الميثاق نصاً في نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تحتمل غيره.*

*وقد  ورد على هذا القول إشكال بناء على أن الميثاق قد أخذ على النبيين أنفسهم،  وهو أن هذا الرسول ما جاء في عصر أحد منهم وكان الله تعالى يعلم ذلك عند  أخذ الميثاق عليهم لأن علمه أزلي أبدى.*

*وأجيب  عنه: بأنه مبنى على الفرض، أي إذا فرض أن جاءكم وجب عليكم الإيمان به  ونصره، ويكون المراد منه بيان مرتبته صلى الله عليه وسلم مع النبيين إذا  فرض أن وجد في عصرهم، وهو أن يكون الرئيس المتبوع لهم، فما قولك إذا في  أتباعهم لا سيما بعد زمنهم .*

*وإنما  كان له صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الاختصاص، لأن الله تعالى قضى في سباق علمه  بأن يكون هو خاتم النبيين الذي يجئ بالهدى الأخير العام الذي لا يحتاج  البشر بعده إلى شئ معه سوى استعمال عقولهم واستقلال أفكارهم وأن يكون ما  قبله من الشرائع التي يجيئون بها هداية موقوتة خاصة بقوم دون قوم(2)*




(1) تفسير ابن كثير ( 1 / 184 ).

(2) تفسير المنار ( 3 289 ).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(79)*



*أقوال للعلماء تؤيد الترجيح السابق*



*والقول  الذي رجحته وذهبت إليه ليس تفرداً منى: بل إن العلامة الأوسي بعد أن ذكر  آراء العلماء حول الآية يقول : " واختار كثير من العلماء القول الأول – وهو  ما رجحته وانتهيت إليه- وهو أخذ الميثاق من النبيين له صلى الله عليه وسلم  على ما دل عليه قول الإمام على كرم الله تعالى وجهه، مع علمه سبحانه أنهم  لا يدركون وقته لا يمنع من ذلك، لما فيه مع ما علمه الله تعالى من التعظيم  له صلى الله عليه وسلم والتفخيم، ورفعة الشأن، والتنويه بالذكر، ما لا  ينبغي إلا لذلك الجناب، وتعظيم الفائدة إذا كان ذلك الأخذ عليهم في كتبهم  لا في عالم الذر فإنه بعيد كبعد ذلك الزمان – كما عليه البعض.*

*ويؤيد  القول بأخذ الميثاق من الأنبياء الموجب لإيمان من أدركه عليه الصلاة  والسلام منهم به، ما أخرجه أبو يعلى عن جابر قال: "قال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: (* *لا تسألوا أهل الكتاب عن شيء ، فإنهم لن يهدوكم  وقد ضلوا، فإما أن تصدقوا بباطل، وإما أن تكذبوا بحق، وإنه والله لو كان  موسى حياً بين أظهركم ما حل له إلا أن يتبعني** )* *(1)*

*وفى  معناه أخبار كثيرة وهى تؤيد بظاهرها ما قلنا – ومن هنا ذهب العارفون إلى  أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم هو النبي المطلق، والرسول الحقيقي والمشرع  الاستقلالي، وأن من سواه من الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام في حكم التبعية  له صلى الله عليه وسلم"* *(2)*


*ويعلق العلامة ابن كثير على حديث أبى يعلى السابق بقوله: "وفى بعض الأحاديث: "**لو كان موسى وعيسى حيين لما وسعهما إلا اتباعي**".*

*فالرسول  محمد خاتم الأنبياء – صلوات الله وسلامه عليه دائماً إلى يوم الدين – هو  الإمام الأعظم الذي لو وجد في أي عصر لكان هو الواجب الطاعة المقدم على  الأنبياء كلهم، ولهذا كان إمامهم ليلة الإسراء لما اجتمعوا ببيت المقدس،  وكذلك هو الشفيع في المحشر في إتيان الرب جل جلاله لفصل القضاء بين عباده،  وهو المقام المحمود الذي لا يليق إلا له، والذي يحيد عنه أولو العزم من  الأنبياء والمرسلين حتى تنتهي النوبة إليه فيكون هو المخصص به صلوات الله  وسلامه عليه"**(3)*

*وللشيخ  تقى الدين السبكى استنباط رائع استقاه من هذه الآية يقول الشيخ في كتابه  "التعظيم والمنة في "لتؤمنن به ولتنصرنه" (في هذه الآية من التنويه بالنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعظيم قدره العلى ما لا يخفى- وفيه مع ذلك أنه على  تقدير مجيئه فى زمانهم يكون مرسلا إليهم، فتكون نبوته ورسالته عامة لجميع  الخلق من زمن آدم إلى يوم القيامة، وتكون الأنبياء وأممهم كلهم من أمته ،  ويكون قوله**:**(* *بعثت إلى الناس كافة** )* *(4)**،لا يختص  به الناس في زمانه إلى يوم القيامة  بل يتناول من قبلهم أيضا.*

*فانظر  هذا التعظيم العظيم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، من ربه سبحانه وتعالى، فإذا  عرفت ذلك فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو نبي الأنبياء ولهذا ظهر ذلك فى  الآخرة ، جميع الأنبياء تحت لوائه، وفي الدنيا كذلك ليلة الإسراء صلى بهم،  ولو اتفق مجيئه في زمن آدم ونوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى وجب عليهم وعلى أممهم  الإيمان به ونصرته ، وبذلك أخذ الله الميثاق عليهم، فنبوته عليهم ورسالته  إليهم معنى حاصل له، وإنما أمره يتوقف على اجتماعهم معه ــ فتأخر ذلك الأمر  راجع إلى وجودهم لا إلى عدم اتصافهم بما يقتضيه – وفرق بين توقف الفعل على  قبول المحل وتوقفه على أهلية الفاعل، فهنا لا توقف من جهة الفاعل ولا من  جهة ذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الشريفة، وإنما هو من جهة وجود العصر  المشتمل عليه، فلو وجد فى عصرهم لزمهم اتباعه بلا شك، ولهذا يأتي عيسى فى  آخر الزمان على شريعته وهو نبي كريم على حاله، لا كما يظن بعض الناس أنه  يأتي واحدا من هذه الأمة – نعم هو واحد من هذه الأمة لما قلناه من اتباعه  للنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم – وإنما يحكم بشريعة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم بالقرآن والسنة وكل ما فيهما من أمر ونهى فهو متعلق به كما يتعلق  بسائر الأمة، وهو نبي كريم على حاله لم ينقص منه شيء، ولذلك لو بعث النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم فى زمانه أو فى زمن موسى وإبراهيم ونوح وآدم كانوا  مستمرين على نبوتهم ورسالتهم إلى أممهم ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي  الله ورسوله إلى جميعهم، فنبوته ورسالته أعم وأشمل وأعظم ويتفق مع شرائعهم  فى الأصول لأنها لا تختلف – وتقدم شريعته صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما عساه يقع  الاختلاف فيه من الفروع إما على سبيل التخصيص، وإما على سبيل النسخ – أو  لا نسخ ولا تخصيص – بل تكون شريعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تلك الأوقات  بالنسبة إلى تلك الأمم مما جاءت به أنبياؤهم، وفي هذا الوقت بالنسبة إلى  هذه الأمة هذه الشريعة ــ والأحكام تختلف باختلاف الأشخاص والأوقات).*

*ولعمري إنه لاستنباط رائع وفهم جميل.*



**




(1)الحديث  أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 387 ) وفي إسناده مجالد بن سعيد الهمداني ، قال عنه ابن  حجر في التقريب : ( 2 / 237 ) " ليس بالقوي وقد تغير في آخر عمره ، وقال في  التنقيح : رجال أحمد رجال الحسن ، وعند أحمد وابن ماجه عن ابن عباس ،  وإسناده حسن ، وعند ابن حبان عن جابر أيضا بإسناد صحيح ( بلوغ الآماني ( 1ذ  / 175 ) وأخرج طرفا منه أبو نعيم في دلائله ( 1 / 8 ) ، وانظر : تفسير ابن  كثير ( 2 / 56 ) .

(2) تفسير الألوسي ( 3 / 210 ).

(3) تفسير ابن كثير ( 2 / 56 ، 57 ) .

(4) أخرجه البخاري ، كتاب الصلاة ، باب قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( جعلت لي الأرض مسجدا ... ) ( 438 )

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(80)

*

*تساؤل والإجابة عليه*





*فإن قيل قال الله تعالى: (* *أُوْلَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهْ** )**[ سورة الأنعام / 90 ]* *فهذه الآية قد يشم منها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مأمور باتباع الأنبياء، وهو ينافى ما قرر سابقاً.*

*فالجواب:-  ( بأن هداهم من الله وهو شرعه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أي الزم شرعك الذى ظهر  به نوابك من إقامة الدين وعدم التفرقة فيه ، ولم يقل الله "بهم اقتده"  وكذا قال تعالى "** ثُمَّ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ أَنِ اتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً**"** [ سورة النحل / 123 ]* *وهو  الدين فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم مأمور باتباع الدين، فإن أصل الدين إنما هو  من الله تعالى لا من غيره – وأين هذه فى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "**لو كان موسى حياً ما وسعه إلا أن يتبعني**"  فأضاف الاتباع إليه ، وأمر هو صلى الله عليه وسلم باتباع الدين لا باتباع  الأنبياء – فإن السلطان الأعظم إذا حضر لا يبقى لنائب من نوابه حكم إلا له،  فإذا غاب حكم النواب بمراسيمه فهو الحاكم فى الحقيقة غيبة وشهادة* 

*فإنك شمس والملك كواكب               إذا ظهرت لم يبد منهن كوكب*

*وأنت مصباح كل فضل فما                تصدر إلا عن ضوءك الأضواء*

*هذا  وقد حقق القطب الرازى فى حواشية على الكشاف:- "أنه يتعين أن الاقتداء  المأمور به ليس إلا فى الأخلاق الفاضلة والصفات الكاملة : كالحلم والصبر  والزهد وكثرة الشكر والتضرع ونحوها ، ويكون فى الآية دليل على أنه صلى الله  عليه وسلم أفضل منهم قطعاً ، لتضمنها أن الله تعالى هدى أولئك النبيين  عليهم السلام إلى فضائل الأخلاق وصفات الكمال، وحيث أمر رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم أن يقتدى بهداهم جميعاً، امتنع للعصمة أن يقال إنه لم يمتثل،  فلابد أن يقال إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قد امتثل وأتى بجميع ذلك وحصل تلك  الأخلاق الفاضلة التى في جميعهم، فاجتمع فيه من خصال الكمال ما كان متفرقاً  فيهم، وحينئذ يكون أفضل من جميعهم قطعاً كما أنه أفضل من كل واحد منهم،  وهو استنباط حسن"*

*ولعله من نافلة القول أن ننقل كلام الخازن، ففيه توضيح وتفصيل لما حققه القطب الرازي.*

*يقول  الإمام الخازن:- " احتج العلماء بهذه الآية – أى آية الأنعام السابقة –  على أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من جميع الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة  والسلام.*

*بيانه:**  أن جميع خصال الكمال وصفات الشرف كانت متفرقه فيهم، فكان نوح صاحب احتمال  على أذى قومه، وكان إبراهيم صاحب كرم وبذل ومجاهدة فى الله عز وجل، وكان  إسحاق ويعقوب من أصحاب الصبر على البلاء والمحن، وكان داود عليه السلام  وسليمان من أصحاب الشكر على النعمة، قال الله فيهم: "اعملوا آل داود شكراً"  وكان أيوب صاحب صبر على البلاء، قال الله فيه: "إنا وجدناه صابراً نعم  العبد إنه أواب" وكان يوسف قد جمع الحلتين يعنى الصبر والشكر، وكان موسى  صاحب الشريعة الظاهرة والمعجزات الباهرة، وكان زكريا ويحيى وعيسى وإلياس من  أصحاب الزهد فى الدنيا، وكان إسماعيل صاحب صدق، وكان يونس صاحب تضرع  وإخبات.*

*ثم  إن الله أمر نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقتدى بهم، وجمع له جميع الخصال  المحمودة المتفرقة فيهم، فثبت بهذا البيان أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أفضل  الأنبياء لما اجتمع فيه من هذه الخصال التى كانت متفرقة فى جميعهم والله  أعلم* *(1)*

*لكن  قد يقال إن المزية لا تقضى الأفضلية ولذا قال أشياخنا المحققون: إنه وإن  كان جامعاً لجميع ما تفرق فى غيره فتفضيله من الله لا بتلك المزايا، فقد  فاقهم فضلاً ومزايا**(2)*




**

 (1) تفسير الخازن ( 2 / 157 ) .

(2) حاشية الصاوي ص 10 ، 11 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(81)

*

* دعوة أبيه إبراهيم*


*من الإرهاصات التي سجلتها السنة النبوية وقررها القرآن الكريم لنبينا* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** ضراعة إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهما السلام  عند البيت العتيق ببعثته* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
* روي الإمام احمد وغيره من حديث أبي أمامة  رضي الله عنه :" قال قلت :* *يا نبي الله ما كان أول بدء أمرك ؟ قال دعوة أبي إبراهيم ، وبشرى عيسى ، ورأت أمي أنه يخرج منها نور أضاءت منها قصور الشام** "**(1)*
*وروي ابن حبان واحمد وغيرهما من حديث العرباض بن سارية رضي الله عنهما قال :" سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : (**إني عبد الله في أم الكتاب لخاتم النبيين وإن آدم  لمنجدل في طينته، وسأنبئكم بتأويل ذلك دعوة أبي إبراهيم، وبشارة عيسى  قومه، ورؤيا أمي التي رأت أنه خرج منها نور أضاءت له قصور الشام وكذلك ترى  أمهات النبيين صلوات الله عليهم**)* *(2)*
* وقد نص القرآن الكريم علي هذه الدعوة وذلك إذ يقول تعالي:(**  وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع  العليم * ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك وأرنا مناسكنا  وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم * ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم  آياتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم**)**[ سورة البقرة / 127 ــ 129 ]*
*فقوله تعالي:" :(** وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل.**.)حاو للحال التي كان عليها إبراهيم وإسماعيل وهما يرفعان القواعد من البيت ويدعوان الله بما دعواه به في قولهما (* *ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا امة مسلمة لك**) وقد استجاب الله لهما فجعل منهما أمة محمد* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** وامتن الله علي تلك الأمة بهذه النعمة حين قال:(* *ملة أبيكم إبراهيم هو سماكم المسلمين من قبل**)**[ سورة الحج /78 ]* 
*ثم كان من دعائهما قولهما (* *ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولاً منهم يتلو عليهم آياتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم**)وقد استجاب الله لهما فبعث النبي العربي محمد* *صلى الله عليه وسلم**.*


 
*(1)**المسند  (5/262) والطبراني في الكبير (7729) والبيهقي في الدلائل(1/84) وابن سعد  في الطبقات (1/102) وقال الهيثمي في المجمع (8/222) وإسناد احمد حسن وله  شواهد تقويه. " قلت ومن شواهده حديث العرباض التالي وحديث خالد بن معدان عن  أصحاب رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** فذكر شبيها بهذا بزيادة ، أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك (2/600) وقال الحاكم صحيح الاسناد ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي.*

*(2)** موارد الظمآن   (2093) والمسند(4/127، 128) والطبراني في الكبير( 18/252) والبيهقي في  الدلائل(1/80) والبزار كما في كشف الأستار( 3/112، 113) رقم (2365) وقال  الهيثمي في المجمع(8/223) :"رواه احمد والطبراني والبزار وأحد أسانيد أحمد  رجاله رجال الصحيح غير سعيد بن سويد وقد وثقه ابن حبان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(82)


*
* لماذا كان الدعاء خاصاً بنبينا دون غيره ؟*





*وقد يقول قائل: لما نعتبر هذا خاصا بسيدنا محمد* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** ؟ وقد كان بعد إبراهيم عليه السلام أنبياء كثيرون أتوا من بعده ؟؟* 

*والجواب : أننا نعتبر ذلك خاصا برسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** لأسباب:*

*الأول: أن الدعاء كان من إسماعيل مع  إبراهيم والأمة التي انحدرت منهما هي أمة العرب وأما غير العرب فلم يكونوا  منسوبين إلي إسماعيل وإن كانوا منسوبين إلي إبراهيم عليه السلام .*

*الثاني : كان دعاء إبراهيم وإسماعيل  في أم القري – مكة المكرمة- قلب الأمة العربية ومهوي أفئدتهم .. والرسول  الذي كان من العرب وولد في هذه البقعة وبعث فيها بعد إسماعيل هو محمد بن  عبد الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين.*

*الثالث: أن القرآن نفسه يوضح هذا المعني ويؤكده في قول الحق تبارك وتعالي:( * *كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلو عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون**)**[ سورة البقرة /151 ]*

*وفي قوله تعالي:(* *لقد من الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من  أنفسهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل  لفي ضلال مبين**)**[ سورة آل عمران / 164 ]*

*وفي قوله تعالي:( * *لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رؤوف رحيم**)**[ سورة التوبة / 128 ]*

*وفي قوله تعالي:(* *هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال مبين**)**[ سورة الجمعة / 2 ]*

* والذي لا ريب فيه أن في هذه الآيات  تفسيرا واضحا لهذا الإرهاص ولتلك البشري وهذه الدعوات التي جاءت علي لسان  إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهما السلام .*

*الرابع: ما رواه واحمد والحاكم من حديث العرباض بن سارية رضي الله عنهما قال :" سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول* *: إني عبد الله في أم الكتاب لخاتم النبيين وإن  آدم لمنجدل في طينته ، وسأنبئكم بتأويل ذلك دعوة أبي إبراهيم ، وبشارة عيسى  قومه ، ورؤيا أمي التي رأت انه خرج منها نور أضاءت له قصور الشام...**"**(1)*

*وأراد* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** أثر دعوته أو مدعوه أو عين دعوته – علي المبالغة ولما كان إسماعيل عليه السلام شريكا في الدعوة كان الرسول* *صلى الله عليه وسلم**  دعوة إسماعيل عليه السلام أيضا إلا أنه خص إبراهيم لشرافته وكونه أصلا في  الدعاء ووهم من قال : إن الاقتصار في الحديث علي إبراهيم يدل علي أن المجاب  من الدعوتين كان دعوة إبراهيم دون إسماعيل عليهما الصلاة والسلام .*

*وفي الأثر: أنه لما دعى إبراهيم قيل له : قد أستجيب لك وهو يكون في آخر الزمان "**(2)*


*الخامس: أنه إجماع المفسرين وهو حجة**(3)*





(1) المستدرك للحاكم(2/656) وقال حديث صحيح الاسناد، ووافقه الذهبي، المسند4/127.

(2) روح المعاني 1/386

(3) انظر تفسير الفحر الرازي (4/72)،غرائب القران (1/456)تفسير الالوسي(1/386) التحرير والتنوير (1/722)

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(83)

*

*أوصاف المدعو له*





*وإذا تبين من خلال الأسباب السابقة أن المراد بدعاء الخليل وابنه إسماعيل عليهما السلام هو رسول الله محمد* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** دون غيره فإنهما قد ذكرا في دعائهما لهذا الرسول أوصافا أربعة وهي :*

*1 ــ "**يتلو عليهم آياتك**" أي يقرأ عليهم ما توحيه إليه وهو القران الذي أنزل على محمد* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** لأن الذي كان يتلوه عليهم هو القرآن فوجب حمله عليه*

*2 ــ "**ويعلمهم الكتاب**  " يعني معاني الكتاب وحقائقه ، لأن المقصود الأعظم تعليم ما في القرآن من  دلائل التوحيد والنبوة والأحكام الشرعية فلما ذكر الله تعالى أولا أمر  التلاوة- وهي حفظ القران ودراسته ليبقي مصونا عن التحريف والتبديل- ذكر  بعده تعليم حقائقه وأسراره .*

*3 ــ "**والحكمة**"  أي ويعلمهم الحكمة وهي الإصابة في القول والعمل ولا يسمي الرجل حكيما إلا  إذا اجتمع فيه الأمران، وقيل الحكمة معرفة الأشياء بحقائقها ، وقيل: الفقه  في الدين أو السنة المبينة للكتاب نفسه.*

*4 ــ "**ويزكيهم**"  أي يطهرهم من أرجاس الشرك وأنجاس الشك وقاذورات المعاصي، وهو إشارة إلي  التحلية كما أن التعليم إشارة إلي التخلية وقيل: ويزكيهم من التزكية أي  يشهد لهم يوم القيامة بالعدالة إذا شهدوا للأنبياء بالبلاغ**(1)*

*فهذه  الأوصاف الأربعة قد استوفت منابع الدين أصولا وفروعا، لأن تلاوة الآيات  وحفظها بألفاظها كما نزلت والتعرف علي بلاغتها وروعة أساليبها ووجوه  إعجازها- كل هذا- داع إلي تفهم معانيها وتعقل مراميها ، فإذا جمع الإنسان  بين التلاوة والفهم كان أحري وأجدر بتقبل الحكمة النبوية التي ظهرت في حياة  رسول الله**صلى الله عليه وسلم**قولا وعملا ، فإذا ما ارتقي إلي هذه الدرجة زاد خيره وعم نفعه وطهر قلبه وخلص لمولاه ونظفت جوارحه مما يغضب الله تعالى.**(2)*

*يقول  الطاهر ابن عاشور:" وقد جاء ترتيب هذه الجمل في الذكر على حسب ترتيب  وجودها لأن أول تبليغ الرسالة تلاوة القرآن ، ثم يكون تعليم معانيه قال  تعالى :(* *فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ**)**[ سورة القيامة / 18 ــ 19 ]*

*وقال  الدكتور طنطاوي:" وقد جاءت ترتيب هذه الجمل في أسمى درجات البلاغة  والحكمة؛ لأن أول تبليغ الرسالة يكون بتلاوة القرآن ثم بتعليم معانيه ، ثم  بتعليم العلم النافع الذي تحصل به التزكية والتطهر من كل ما لا يليق التلبس  به في الظاهر، أو الباطن "**(3)*



 
(1) تفسير الخازن 1/82،روح المعاني 1/387

(2) التفسير الوسيط1/196

(3) التفسير الوسيط 1/275

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(84)


*
* العلاقة بين التزكية والتعليم*



*ومما  يلاحظ في الدعاء أنه قد جمع بين التزكية والتعليم غير أن التعليم – وهو  تحلية- تقدم علي التزكية- وهي تخلية- في دعوة إبراهيم عليه السلام فلما جاء  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وامتن الله به علي هذه الأمة وتحدث عن أوصافه  قدمت التزكية علي التعليم يقول تعالى:(* *كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلو عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون**)**[ سورة البقرة / 151 ]*

*ويقول تعالى:(* *لقد من الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من أنفسهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة..**)**[ سورة آل عمران / 164 ]* 

*ويقول تعالى:(* *هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة..**)**[ سورة الجمعة / 2 ]** فما الحكمة من ذلك؟* 

*والجواب: رهن بمعرفة الفرق بين التزكية والتعليم؟* 

*وأقول:  التزكية: هي تنظيف النفس البشرية من رواسبها الجاهلية سواء كانت من نوع  الأفكار الباطلة أو المعتقدات الفاسدة أو الأخلاق السيئة.*

*وكلمة التزكية مشتقة من الزكاة وهي الطهارة وأساس التزكية تقوية الإرادة البشرية وتحرير النفس من الأهواء والشهوات.*

*بينما التعليم هدفه إضافة المعارف الجديدة للإنسان لدفع عجلة البشر إلي الأمام وهو يعتمد علي طاقة العقل الكامنة فيه.*

*فالعلاقة  بين التزكية والتعليم تشبه إلي حد بعيد العلاقة بين تنظيف ماكينة السيارة  وبين وضع الوقود فيها إذا التنظيف يغسل المواد الضارة والوقود يضيف مواد  جديدة.*

*فوقود  الإنسانية في مسيرتها الحضارية العلم ، ولكن هذا الوقود لا ينفع بدون  تنظيف ماكينة الإنسان من الأخلاق الفاسدة والأفكار الباطلة ، من هنا تكتمل  عملية التزكية بعملية التعليم وتأتي الواحدة تتمة للأخرى.*

*ولما  كان ظاهر دعوة إبراهيم عليه السلام أن البعث في الأمة المسلمة كانوا إلي  تعليم ما ذكر، أحوج منهم إلي التزكية ، فإن أصلها موجود بالإسلام ، فأخر  قوله :"ويزكيهم" أي يطهر قلوبهم بما أوتي من دقائق الحكمة ، فترتقي بصفائها  ولطفها من ذروة الدين إلي محل يؤمن عليها فيها أن ترتد علي أدبارها وتحرف  كتابها كما فعل من تقدمها.*

*ولما  ذكر سبحانه وتعالى في سورة الجمعة :" بعثه في الأميين عامة" اقتضي المقام  تقديم التزكية ، التي رأسها البراءة من الشرك الأكبر، ليقبلوا ما جاءهم من  العلم ، وأما تقديمها في آل عمران مع ذكر البعث للمؤمنين فلاقتضاء الحال  بالمعاتبة علي الإقبال علي الغنائم التي كانت سبب الهزيمة لكونها إقبالا  علي الدنيا التي هي أم الأدناس "*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(85)


*
* الحكمة في الجمع بين الخليل والحبيب في تشهدنا في الصلاة*





*ولما كانت دعوة إبراهيم عليه السلام  لهذه الأمة وإجابة الله له نعمة من نعم الله الكبرى علي هذه الأمة كان حقا  علي هذه الأمة أن تشكر هذه النعمة وأن تقابل الحب بحب والجميل بجميل ،  لذلك أجرى الله على ألسنة أبنائها ذكر الخليل مقترنا بذكر الحبيب في كل  صلاة حيث يقول المصلي"اللهم صلِّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على  إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم"* 

*والحكمة في ذلك كما يقول الفخر الرازي:*

*1 ــ أن إبراهيم عليه السلام دعا لمحمد* *صلى الله عليه وسلم**حيث قال : (* *رَبَّنَا وابعث فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مّنْهُمْ يَتْلُواْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتك* *) فلما وجب للخليل على الحبيب حق دعائه له: قضى الله تعالى عنه حقه بأن أجرى ذكره على ألسنة أمته إلى يوم القيامة.*

*2 ــ أن إبراهيم عليه السلام سأل ذلك ربه بقوله :(* *واجعل لي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِى الآخرين**)  يعني ابق لي ثناء حسناً في أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأجابه الله  تعالى إليه وقرن ذكره بذكر حبيبه إبقاء للثناء الحسن عليه في أمته.*

*3 ــ أن إبراهيم كان أب الملة لقوله : (* *مّلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إبراهيم**) ومحمد كان أب الرحمة ، وفي قراءة ابن مسعود :" النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وهو أب لهم" وقال في قصته :(* *بالمؤمنين رَءوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ**)وقال عليه السلام : (* *إنما أنا لكم مثل الوالد**)**(1)**  يعني في الرأفة والرحمة ، فلما وجب لكل واحد منهم حق الأبوة من وجه قرب بين ذكرهما في باب الثناء والصلاة.*

*4 ــ أن إبراهيم عليه السلام كان منادي الشريعة في الحج :(* *وَأَذّن فِى الناس بالحج**) وكان محمد عليه السلام منادي الدين :(* *سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِياً يُنَادِى للإيمان**) فجمع الله تعالى بينهما في الذكر* *(2)** .*







(1) الحديث  أخرجه ابو داود في سننه كتاب الطهارة باب كراهية استقبال القبلة عند قضاء  الحاجة والنسائي في سننه كتاب الطهارة باب النهي عن الاستطابة بالروث وابن  ماجه في سننه كتاب الطهارة وسننها باب الاستنجاء بالحجارة 

(2) تفسير الفخر الرازي 4/72

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(86)

*
*تبشير الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم(1)*







*لقد  جاء في القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة مجموعة من النصوص تدل دلالة واضحة  على أن الأنبياء السابقين قد بشروا أممهم ببعثة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وأخذوا عليهم العهد بالإيمان به والنصرة له .*

*كما  تؤكد هذه النصوص بأن الكتب السابقة قد اشتملت على نصــوص تدل دلالة صريحة  على اسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصفتــه وبلــده ومهاجره وغير ذلك من  أخباره .*

*وسوف  نعرض ذلك في الصفحات التالية وفق هذا الترتيب ، إخبار القرآن ببشارات  الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم ، الأحاديث المصرحة  بالبشارات والمعلنة عن معرفة أهل الكتاب به صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بشارات  التوراة والإنجيل به صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*أولا : إخبار القرآن ببشارة الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 

*1ـ قال تعالى : (* *وَلَمَّا جَاءهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِّنْ عِندِ اللّهِ  مُصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَهُمْ وَكَانُواْ مِن قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم مَّا عَرَفُواْ كَفَرُواْ بِهِ  فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّه عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ** )* *[ سورة البقرة / 89 ]**.*

*يقول  ابن كثير رحمه الله : " كان اليهود من قبل مجيء هذا الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم بــهذا الكتاب يستنصرون بمجيئه على المشركين إذا قاتلوهم ، يقولون إنه  سيبعث نبي في آخر الزمان نقتلكم معه قتل عاد وإرم**(1)**  .*

*وروى  أبو نعيم في الدلائل عن ابن عباس : " أن يهود كانوا يستفتحون على الأوس  والخزرج برسول الله قبل مبعثه ، فلما بعثه الله من العرب كفروا به وجحدوا  ما كانوا يقولون فيه .*

* فقال  لهم معاذ بن جبل وبشر بن البراء بن معرور : يا معشر اليهود اتقوا الله  وأسلموا ، وقد كنتم تستفتحون علينا بمحمد ، وإنا أهل الشرك تخبرون بأنه  مبعوث وتصفونه بصفته . فقال سلام بن مشكم : ما هو الذي كنا نذكر لكم ، ما  جاءنا بشيء نعرفه "* *(2)** .*

*يقول  الإمام ابن تيمية : " وهذا من أعظم ما دعا الأنصار إلى الإيمان به صلى  الله عليه وسلم لما دعاهم إلى الإسلام ، حيث بايعوه من غير رهبة ولا رغبة " * *(3)** .*

*وروى  ابن إسحاق عن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة الأنصارى عن رجال من قومه ، قالوا : "  ومما دعانا إلى الإسلام مع رحمة الله وهداه ، أنا كنا نسمع من رجال يهود  وكنا أهل شرك أصحاب أوثان ، وكانوا أهل كتاب عندهم علم ليس  عندنا ، وكانت  لا تزال بيننا وبينهم شرور ، فإذا نلنا منهم بعض ما يكرهون قالوا لنا : "  قد تقارب زمان نبي يبعث  الآن نتبعه فنقتلكم معه قتل عاد وإرم " فكنا كثيرا  ما نسمع ذلك منهم . فلما بعث الله رسوله أجبنا حين دعانا إلى الله وعرفنا  ما كانوا يتوعدوننا به فبادرناهم إليه فآمنا به وكفروا به ففينا وفيهم نزلت  هذه الآية .* 





(1) تفسير ابن كثير ( 1 / 124 ) .

(2) دلائل النبوة ص 44 .                         

(3) الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح جـ 3 ص 283 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(87)


*
* تبشير الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم(2)*





*2ـ قال تعالى :(* *الَّذِينَ  آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءهُمْ  وَإِنَّ فَرِيقاً مِّنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ**)**[ سورة البقرة / 146 ]** .*

*يخبرنا  سبحانه وتعالى أن علماء اليهود يعرفون صفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  معرفة تامة كما يعرف الواحد منهم ولده الذي لا يشك فيه ، لكنهم يكتمون ذلـك  بغيا وحسدا .*

*يقول  الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في تفسير المنار :" إنهم يعرفون النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم بما في كتبهم من البشارة به ، ومن نعوته وصفاته التي لا تنطبق على  غيره وبما ظهر من آياته وآثار هدايته كما يعرفون أبنائهم الذين يتولون  تربيتهم حتى لا يفوتهم من أمرهم شيء "**(1)** .*

*ثم  إن الذين أطلعوا على التوراة يعترفون بأن صفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ثابتة فيـها وأنها تنطبق عليه تماما ، لذا سارعوا للدخول في الإسلام  كأمثال عبد الله بن سلام وزيد بن سعنه وغيرهما كثير .*

*يروى  أن عمر رضي الله عنه سأل عبد الله بن سلام عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقال : " أنا أعلم به منىي بابني . قال : ولما ؟ قال : لأني لست أشك  في محمد أنه نبي ، فأما ولدي فلعل والدته خانت " فقبل عمر رأسه* *(2)**.*

*3ـ قال تعالى : (* *الَّذِينَ  يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ  مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ  الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ  إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ  بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ  مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ** )*[ سورة الأعراف / 157 ] *.*

*فهذه  الآية الكريمة تؤكد أن صفات النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ثابتة في كتب  الأنبياء السابقين الذين بشروا أممهم به ليؤمنوا به ويتبعوه ، ولا تزال هذه  الصفات مدونة في كتبهم يعرفها علماؤهم إلا أنهم يتواصلون بكتمانها أو  يؤولونها تأويلات فاسدة .*

*لذا  كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوهم إلى اتباعه ويقيم عليهم الحجة بما  هو مدون في كتبهم من نعته ومبعثه ، لكنهم يعاندون ويكابرون وتأخذهم العزة  بالإثم عن اتباعه .*

*يقول  الإمام الرازي في تفسيره : " وهذا يدل على أن نعته وصحة نبوته مكتوب في  التوراة والإنجيل ، لأن ذلك لو لم يكن مكتوبا لكان ذكر هذا الكلام من أعظم  المنفرات لليهود والنصارى عن قبول قوله لأن الإصرار على الكذب والبهتان من  أعظم المنفرات ، والعاقل لا يسعى فيما يوجب نقصان حاله وينفر الناس عن قبول  قوله ، فلما قال ذلك دل هذا على أن ذلك النعت كان مذكورا في التوراة  والإنجيل وذلك من أعظم الدلائل على صحة نبوته "**(3)** .*








(1)  تفسير المنار جـ2 ص 20 .

(2) الكشاف للزمخشرى جـ 1 ص321 ، تفسير ابن كثير 1/ 194 .

(9) التفسير الكبير ، جـ15 ص 23 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(88)


*
*تبشير الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم(3)*





*4ـ قال تعالى : (* *وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي  اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ  مُّبِينٌ**)**[ سورة الصف / 6 ]* *.*

*يبين  الله سبحانه وتعالى في هذه الآية حقيقة دعوة عيسى عليه السلام وهي أنه  جــاء مصدقا لما في التوراة ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعده اسمه أحمد ، فهذه  بشارة صريحة من نبي الله عيسى لرسولنا عليه السلام ، سواء وجدت هذه البشارة  في الأناجيل أم طمست من قبل الحاقدين الحاسدين .* 

*وقد جاء في الحديث الصحــــــيح أن من أسمــــاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلـــم ( أحمد ) كما ورد في هذه البشــــارة .*

*روى البخاري عن محمد بن جبير بن مطعم عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (* *لي خمسة أسماء أنا محمد وأحمد وأنا الماحي الذي يمحو الله بي الكفر وأنا الحاشر الذي يحشر الناس على قدمي وأنا العاقب** )* *(1)** .*

*ثم إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يخبر أصحابه أنه دعوة أبيه إبراهيم وبشارة أخيه عيسى عليهم الصلاة والسلام .*

*روى الإمام أحمد عن لقمان بن عامر قال : " سمعت أبا أمامة قال :* *قلت : يا رسول الله ما كان بدء أمرك ؟ قال : دعوة أبي إبراهيم وبشرى عيسى ، ورأت أمي أنه يخرج منها نور أضاءت له قصور الشام** "**(2)**.*

*ثم  إن الأخبار قد تواترت عن الرهبان والملوك عند النصارى بأن النبي عيسى عليه  السلام بشر بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، باسمه وصفته ومبعثه وأن كل ذلك  ثابت في الأناجيل ، إلا أنهم فعلوا كما فعل اليهود من قبلهم ، فعمدوا إلى  إخفائها أو تأويلها تأويلات تبعد بها عن الحقيقة .*

*لكن  هناك الكثير منهم أراد الله له الهداية ، فصدق بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم معلنا أنه مبشر به صلى الله عليه وسلم من قبل عيسى عليه السلام ،  أمثال النجاشي والجارود وغيرهما كثير .*

*جاء  في كتاب دلائل النبوة للبيهقي : " أن جماعة من العرب التقوا براهب من  الرهبان في الشام فأخبرهم بأنه سوف يبعث نبي من العرب وأمرهم باتباعه  وأخبرهم أن اسمه محمد فلما رجعوا إلى أهلهم ولد لكل واحد منهم غلام فسماه  محمدا "**(3)**.*

*وهذا يدل على أن أهل الكتــــــاب كانوا يعرفون اسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأن ذلـــك مدون في كتبـــهم .* 





(1) صحيح البخاري ، كتاب المناقب ،  باب ما جاء في أسماء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جـ4 ص 162 وقوله : "  وأنا الحاشر الذي يحشر الناس على قدمه " قال ابن حجر : أي على إثرى ، أي  أنه يحشر قبل الناس " وهو موافق لقوله في الرواية الأخرى " يحشر الناس على  عقبي " وقوله : " وأنا العاقب " أي الذي ليس بعده نبي . انظر : فتح الباري  جـ 6 ص 557 .


(2) مسند أحمد ( 5 / 262 ) ، وقد سبق تخريجه  .[2] 

(3) دلائل النبوة ( 1 / 378 ) .[3]

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(89)

*

*تبشير الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم(4)*







*5ـ قال تعالى : (* *وَإِذْ  أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّيْنَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُم مِّن كِتَابٍ  وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُّصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَكُمْ  لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنصُرُنَّه  ُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ  عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُواْ أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُواْ وَأَنَاْ  مَعَكُم مِّنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ** )* ]آل عمران81[*.*

*تفيد  هذه الآية أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أخذ العهد على أنبيائه من لدن آدم عليه  السلام إلى عيسى عليه السلام أنه مهما أتى الله أحدهم من كتاب وحكمة وبلغ  أي مبلغ ثم جاء رسول من بعده ليؤمنن به ولينصرنه ، ولا يمنعه ما هو فيه من  العلم والنبوة من الإيمان بمن بعث بعده ونصرته .*

*عن  علي وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم قالا : " لم يبعث الله نبيا ـ آدم فمن بعده ـ  إلا أخذ عليه العهد في محمد لئن بعث وهو حي ليؤمنن به ولينصرنه ويأمره  فيأخذ العهد على قومه "**(1)** .*

*ويقول  الإمام الرازي : " أعلم أن المقصود من هذه الآيات تقرير الأشيـاء المعروفة  عند أهل الكتاب مما يدل على نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قطعا لعذرهم  وإظهارا لعنادهم ، ومن جملتها ما ذكره الله في هذه الآية وهو أن الله تعالى  أخذ الميثاق من الأنبياء الذين آتاهم الكتاب والحكمة بأنهم كلما جاءهم  رسول مصدق لما معهم آمنوا به ونصروه وأخبر أنهم قبلوا ذلك "**(2)* *.*

*6ـ قال تعالى : (* *وَإِنَّهُ لَفِي زُبُرِ الْأَوَّلِينَ* أَوَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُمْ آيَةً أَن يَعْلَمَهُ عُلَمَاء بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ** )**[ سورة الشعراء / 196 ، 197 ]* *.*

*تقرر  الآية الكريمة أن نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ونعته وما جاء به ثابت في  الكتب السابقة وأن علماء بني إسرائيل يحيطون بذلك علما .*

*والله سبحانه وتعالى يخاطب في هذه الآية المشركين ويقـيم عليهم الحجة بقوله : "* *أولم يكن لهم آية ..** " أي  أو لم يكن علم علماء بني إسرائيل بنعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما  جاء به وهو القرآن دليلا على صحة القرآن ونبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  فيقلعوا عن تكذيبه ويبادروا إلى اتباعه علما بأن الكثير من علماء بني  إسرائيل صرحوا بهذا الأمر وسمع المشركون منهم مرات كثيرة قبل أن يبعث النبي  وبعد أن بعث لأنهم كانوا يخالطونهم ويأنسون إليهم ، والروايــات التاريخية  خير شاهد على ذلك .*

*يقول الإمام الرازي : " المراد منه ذكر الحجة الثابــــــتة على نبوته عليه الســــلام وصدقــــه " .*

*وتقريره  : أن جماعة من علماء بني إسرائيل أسلموا نصوا على مواضع في التوراة  والإنجيل ذكر فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بصفته ونعته وقد كان مشركوا  قريش يذهبون إلى اليهود ويتعرفون منهم هذا الخبر، وهذا يدل دلالة ظاهرة على  نبوته لأن تطابق الكتب الإلهية على نعته وصفته يدل قطعا على نبوته**(3)** .*

*وهكذا  فالآية فيها شهادة من الله على بني إسرائيل ، إذ بينت أن علماءهم يعرفون  تماما بأن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي وأن ما جاء به هو الحق ، صرح بذلك  من آمن منهم ، وأسر به من لم يؤمن لمن يأنس إليه ، وسيأتي بيان ذلك عما  قريب .* 






**

(1) فتح القدير ( 1 / 357 ) . 

(2) تفسير الفخر 8 / 114 . 
 (3) تفسير الفخر 24 / 169 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(90)

*

*تبشير الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم(5)*




*7ـ قال تعالى " (* *قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ اللَّهِ  وَكَفَرْتُم بِهِ وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِّن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى  مِثْلِهِ فَآمَنَ وَاسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ  الظَّالِمِينَ** )**[ سورة الأحقاف / 10 ]** .* 

*تتضمن  هذه الآية الكريمة شهادة حبر من أعظم أحبار اليهود ومن أوسعهم علما ، شهد  له بهذا قومه أمام المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إنه عبد الله بن سلام الذي  من الله عليه بمعرفة الحق واتباعه بما أتاه الله من العلم ، فلما سمع  القرآن علم أنه الوحي الناطق بالحق ، وإنه من جنس ما نزل على الأنبياء قبل  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*


*جاء  في فتح القدير : " وشهد شاهد من بني إسرائيل العالمين بما أنزل الله في  التوراة على مثله ( أي القرآن ) من المعاني الموجودة في التوراة المطابقة  له من حيث إثبات التوحيد والبعث والنشور وغير ذلك وهذه المثلية هي باعتبار  تطابق المعاني وإن اختلفت الألفاظ ، فآمن الشاهد وهو عبد الله بن سلام  بالقرآن لما تبين له أنه من كلام الله ومن جنس ما ينزله الله على رسله "**(1)** .*

*وقصة  إسلام هذا الحبر مشهورة ، فعندما قدم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة  نظر ابن سلام إلى وجه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نظرة فاحصة متأملة ، فأضاء  الله بصيرته فتحقق أنه النبي المنتظر وأن وجهه ليس بوجه كذاب .*

*جاء في رواية البخاري عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : "* *بلغ  عبد الله بن سلام مقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة فأتاه فقال :  إني سائلك عن ثلاث لا يعلمهن إلا نبي ، ما أول أشراط الساعة ، وما أول  طعام يأكله أهل الجنة ، ومن أي شيء ينزع الولد إلى أبيه ، ومن أي شيء ينزع  إلى أخواله ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أخبرني بهن آنفا جبريل ،  قال : فقال عبد الله : ذاك عدو اليهود من الملائكة . فقال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أما أول أشراط الساعة فنار تحشر الناس من المشرق إلى المغرب  . وأما أول طعام يأكله أهل الجنة فزيادة كبد الحوت ، وأما الشبه في الولد  فإن الرجل إذا غشي المرأة فسبقها ماؤه كان الشبه له ، وإذا سبق ماؤها كان  الشبه له . قال : أشهد أنـك رسول الله . ثم قال : يا رسول الله إن اليهود  قوم بهت إن علموا بإسلامي قبل أن تسألهم بهتوني عندك ، فجاءت اليهود ودخل  عبد الله البيت فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أي رجل فيكم عبد الله  بن سلام ؟ قالوا : أعلمنا وابن أعلمنا ، وأحبرنا وابن أحبرنا ، فقال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أفرأيتم إن أسلم ؟ قالوا : أعاذه الله من ذلك .  فخرج عبد الله إليهم ، فقال : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا رسول  الله ، فقالوا : شرنا وابن شرنا ووقعوا فيه** "**(2)**.*

*وروى سعد ابن أبي وقاص قال : "* *ما سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لأحد يمشي على الأرض إنه من أهل الجنة إلا لعبد الله بن سلام** "* *(3)**.*

*وأخرج الترمذي عن عبد الله بن سلام قال : " نزلت في آيات من كتاب الله ، نزلت في : (**وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِّن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ* *) ونزلت في :(** قُلْ كَفَى بِاللّهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَمَنْ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ الْكِتَابِ**)**(4)** .* 





(1) فتح القدير 5 / 16 . 

(2) صحيح البخاري ، كتاب الأنبياء ، باب خلق آدم وذريته 4 / 102 ، 103 . 


(3) صحيح البخاري ، كتاب الأدب ، باب من أثنى على أخيه بما يعلم 7 / 87 ، وصحيج مسلم ، كتاب فضائل الصحابة ، باب من فضائل عبد الله 

(4) سنن الترمذي ، كتاب المناقب ، باب مناقب عبد الله بن سلام .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(91)


*
* تبشير الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم(6)*





*8ـ قال تعالى : (**الَّذِينَ  آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِهِ هُم بِهِ يُؤْمِنُونَ * وَإِذَا  يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِهِ إِنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّنَا  إِنَّا كُنَّا مِن قَبْلِهِ مُسْلِمِينَ**)**[ سورة القصص / 52 ، 53 ]* *.*

*تصف  الآية الكريمة حال طائفة من أهل الكتاب ( النصارى ) استجابت للدعوة  الجديدة ، فآمنت بالنبي الأمي إيمانا عميقا جعل الدموع تجري من العيون من  شدة تأثرهم بالحق الذي سمعوه من فم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .* 

*يقول  الإمام البيضاوي في تفسيره : " نزلت هذه الآية في مؤمني أهل الكتاب ، وأن  إيمانهم به ليس مما أحدثوه حينئذ ، وإنما هو أمر تقادم عهده لما رأوا ذكره  في الكتب المتقدمة وكونهم على دين الإسلام قبل نزوله أو تلاوته باعتقادهم  صحته في الجملة "**(1)**.*

*روى ابن إسحاق في السيرة قال : "**  قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشرون رجلا من النصارى وهو بمكة حين  ظهر خبره بالحبشة ، فوجدوه في المسجد فكلموه وسألوه ورجال من قريش في  أنديتهم ، فلما فرغوا من مسألتهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مما أرادوا  دعاهم إلى الله عز وجل وتلا عليهم القرآن ، فلما سمعوا فاضت أعينهم من  الدمع ثم استجابوا له وآمنوا به وصدقوه وعرفوا منه ما كان يوصف لهم في  كتابه من أمره ، فلما قاموا من عنده اعترضهم أبو جهل في نفر من قريش فقال :  خيبكم الله من ركب بعثكم من وراءكم من أهل دينكم لترتادوا لهم فتأتوهم  بخبر الرجل فلم تطمئن مجالسكم عنده حتى فارقتم دينكم وصدقتموه بما قال لكم ،  ما نعلم ركبا أحمق منكم . فقالوا : سلام عليكم لا نجاهلكم ، لنا أعمالنا  ولكم أعمالكم، لم نأل أنفسنا خيرا* *"**(2)** .*

*وبمثل هذه الآية التي أتحدث عنها جاء في سورة المائدة قوله تعالى :(* *وَإِذَا  سَمِعُواْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ  الدَّمْعِ مِمَّا عَرَفُواْ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا  فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ**)**[ سورة المائدة / 83 ]** .*

*وهاتان الآيتان نزلتا في النجاشي وأصحابه ، قال بهذا الزهري والنسائي والطبراني وغيرهم .* 

*يقول عطاء : " ما ذكر الله به النصـــــارى من خـــير فإنما يراد بـــه النجــــاشي وأصحابه "**(3)**.*

*9 ـ قال تعالى :(* *مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ  أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعاً  سُجَّداً يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَاناً سِيمَاهُمْ فِي  وُجُوهِهِم مِّنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ  وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ  فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ  بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْراً عَظِيماً**)**[ سورة الفتح / 29 ]** .*

*ففي هذه الآية الكريمة ينص القرآن على اشتمال التوراة والإنجيل على وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم .*

*أخرج أبو نعيم وغيره عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : أنه قال :* *كتب  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى يهود خيبر : " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،  من محمد رسول الله صاحب موسى وأخيه ، المصدق لما جاء به موسى ، ألا إن  الله قد قال لكم يا معشر أهل التوراة : وإنكم تجدون ذلك في كتبكم :** ((**مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ** ....))* *إلى آخر السورة** "**(4)** .* 







(1) تفسير البيضاوي 4 / 140 . 

(2) تفسير ابن كثير 3 / 393 ، 394 . 

(3) فتح القدير 2 / 69 . 

(4) الدر المنثور للسيوطي 6 / 82 ، 83 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(92)


ثانيا : الأحاديث التي تثبت تبشير الكتب السابقة ومعرفة أهل الكتاب به صلى الله عليه وسلم(1)*




*روى البخاري عن عطاء بن يسار قال : لقيت عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ، قلت :* *أخبرني عن صفة رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في التوراة ، قال : أجل ، والله إنه لموصوف في  التوراة ببعض صفته في القرآن :" يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا  ونذيرا وحرزا للأميين ، أنت عبدي ورسولي، سميتك المتوكل ، ليس بفظ ولا غليظ  ، ولا سخاب في الأسواق ، ولا يدفع السيئة بالسيئة ، ولكن يعفو ويغفر ، ولن  يقبضه الله حتى يقيم به الملة العوجاء بأن يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله ،  ويفتح به أعينا عميا ، وآذانا صما ، وقلوبا غلفا** "**(1)** .*

*وهذه الصفات التي حكاها عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص عن التوراة ، جاءت موافقة للصفات التى أتى بها القرآن الكريم :* 

*فقوله:"يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا " هو نفسه ما جاء في آية الأحزاب : (* *يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا* *)**[ سورة الأحزاب / 45]*

*وقوله :" ليس بفظ ولا غليظ " موافق لقوله تعالى : (* *فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك** )* *[ سورة آل عمران/ 159]* 

*وقوله :" ولا يدفع السيئة بالسيئة " موافق لقوله تعالى : (* *ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم** )**[ سورة فصلت /34]*

*وقوله :" ولكن يعفو ويغفر " موافق لقوله تعالى : (* *خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض عن الجاهلين** )* *[ سورة الأعراف / 199]** وقوله تعالى : (* *فاعف عنهم واصفح إن الله يحب المحسنين** )**[ سورة المائدة / 13]*





(1) صحيح البخاري ، كتاب البيوع ، باب كراهية السخب في الأسواق ، ( 2125 ) .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(93)

*

* ثانيا : الأحاديث التي تثبت تبشير الكتب السابقة ومعرفة أهل الكتاب به صلى الله عليه وسلم (2)*





*وروى الطبراني عن أبي مريم رضي الله عنه قال : "* *أقبل أعرابي حتى أتى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده خلق من الناس ، فقال: الا تعطيني شيئا  اتعلمه وأحمله وينفعني ولا يضرك ؟ فقال الناس : مه ، اجلس فقال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم : دعوه ، فإنما يسأل الرجل ليعلم فأفرجوا له حتى جلس ، فقال  : أي شيء كان أول نبوتك ؟ قال: ( أخذ الله الميثاق كما أخذ من النبيين  ميثاقهم ، ثم تلا :** (* *وإذ أخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم ومنك ومن نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم وأخذنا منهم ميثاقا غليظا* *)* *[ سورة الأحزاب / 45 ]*

*وبشّر بي المسيح ابن مريم ، ورأت أم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في منامها أنه خرج من بين رجليها سراج أضاءت له قصور الشام** ..)**(1)** .*

* وعن العرباض بن سارية قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (* *إني  عند الله لخاتم النبيين وإن آدم لمنجدل في طينته ، وسأنبئكم بأول ذلك :  دعوة إبراهيم ، وبشرى عيسى ، ورؤيا أمي التي رأت وكذلك أمهات النبيين يرين** ).*

*وفي رواية : (* *سأحدثكم بتأويل ذلك ، دعوة إبراهيم دعا ( وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم )، وبشارة عيسى بن مريم قوله ( ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد** ).."**(2)** .*

* وإذا  كانت الأحاديث السابقة قد نصت على بشارة الأنبياء السابقين به ، ووجود  نعوته وصفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتبهم ، فهناك أحاديث أخرى دلت على  شهادة الأحبار بنبوته وتبشيرهم به صلى الله عليه وسلم مما ترتب عليه إسلام  بعضهم ، بل وعداوة البعض الآخر حسدا وبغيا ، وهذا ما سنعرض له في الحلقات  القادمة بإذن الله تعالى.* 






(1) المعجم الكبير للطبراني ( 22 / 333) ورجاله وثقوا ، كما ذكر الهيثمي في المجمع ( 8 / 227 ) . 
 (2) الحديث أخرجه أحمد بأساتيد  والبزار والطبراني بنحوه ، وأحد أسانيد أحمد رجاله رجال الصحيح غير سعيد بن  سويد ، وقد وثقه ابن حبان . مجمع الزوائد ( 8 / 226 ) ، والحديث سبق  تخريجه .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(94)
*
*ثانيا : الأحاديث التي تثبت تبشير الكتب السابقة ومعرفة أهل الكتاب به صلى الله عليه وسلم (3)* 





*تبشير اليهود به صلى الله عليه وسلم .*

*لقد سبق وأن أشرنا في نهاية الحلقة  السابقة إلى أن أحبار اليهود لوقوفهم على بشارات الكتب السابقة برسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم قد شهد بعض أحبارهم بنبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم وبشر به  مما ترتب عليه إسلام البعض وعداوة البعض الآخر حسدا وبغيا ، فمن ذلك :*

*ما جاء عن كعب الأحبار أنه قال : "  إني أجد في التوراة مكتوبا : محمد رسول الله ، لا فظ ولا غليظ ، ولا سخاب  في الأسواق ، ولا يجزي السيئة بالسيئة ، ولكن يعفو ويصفح ، أمته الحمادون ،  يحمدون الله في كل منزلة ، ويكبرونه على كل نجد ، يأتزرون إلى أنصافهم ،  ويوضئون أطرافهم ، صفهم في الصلاة ، وصفهم في القتال سواء ، مناديهم ينادي  في جو السماء ، لهم في جوف الليل دوي كدوي النحل ، مولده بمكة ، ومهاجره  بطابة ، وملكه بالشام "**(1)* 

*وعن سلمة بن وقش رضي الله عنه ــ  وكان من أصحاب بدر ــ قال : " كان لنا جار من يهود في بني عبد الأشهل قال :  فخرج علينا يوما من بيته قبل مبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيسير ، فوقف  على مجلس عبد الأشهل ، قال سلمة: وأنا يومئذ أحدث من فيه سنا عليّ بردة  مضطجعا فيها بفناء أهلي ، فذكر البعث والقيامة والحساب والميزان والجنة  والنار ، فقال ذلك لقوم أهل شرك أصحاب أوثان ، لا يرون أن بعثا كائن بعد  الموت .* 

*فقالوا له : ويحك يا فلان ، ترى هذا  كائنا أن الناس يبعثون بعد موتهم إلى دار فيها جنة ونار ، ويجزون فيها  بأعمالهم ؟ قال : نعم ، والذي يحلف به ، ولَوَدَّ أن له بحظه من تلك النار  أعظم تنور ــ فرن ــ في الدنيا يحمونه ، ثم يدخلونه إياه ، فيطبق عليه ــ  أي يغلق عليه ــ ، وأن ينجو من تلك النار غدا .*

*قالوا له : ويحك ، وما آية ذلك ؟ قال : نبي يبعث من نحو هذه البلاد وأشار بيده نحو مكة واليمن .*

*قالوا : ومتى تراه ؟ قال : فنظر إلي ــ وأنا من أحدثهم سنا ــ فقال : إن يستنفذ ــ أي يعيش ــ هذا الغلام عمره يدركه !"*

*قال سلمة :" فوالله ما ذهب الليل  والنهار ، حتى بعث الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو حي بين  أظهرنا ، فآمنا به ، وكفر به بغيا وحسدا ، فقلنا : ويلك يا فلان ، ألست  بالذي قلت لنا فيه ما قلت ؟ قال : بلى ، وليس به "**(2)** .*







(1) أخرجه الدارمي ، المقدمة ( 1 / 4، 5 ) من طريق الأعمش عن أبي صالح قال : قال كعب الأحبار . ورجاله ثقات . 

(2)  أخرجه ابن هشام في السيرة ( 1 / 212 ) من طريق ابن إسحاق قال حدثني صالح  بن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن محمود بن لبيد عن سلمة به ، فصرح ابن  إسحاق بالتحديث فانتفت شبهة التدليس ، ومن طريق ابن إسحاق أخرجه أحمد في  المسند ( 3 / 467 ) والحاكم في المستدرك ( 3 / 417 ، 418 ) وصححه ، ووافقه  الذهبي ، والطبراني في الكبير ( 6327 ) وقال الهيثمي في المجمع ( 8 / 230 )  رواه أحمد والطبراني ، ورجال أحمد رجال الصحيح غير ابن إسحاق ، وقد صرح  بالسماع . فالحديث صحيح . 

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(95)

*

* ثانيا : الأحاديث التي تثبت تبشير الكتب السابقة ومعرفة أهل الكتاب به صلى الله عليه وسلم (4)*





*وروى  أبو نعيم وغيره عن صفية بنت حيي أنها قالت :" كنت أحب ولد أبي إليه وإلى  عمي أبي ياسر ، لم ألقهما قط مع ولهما إلا أخذاني دونه ، قالت : فلما قدم  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ، ونزل فناء بني عمرو بن عوف غدا  عليه أبي حيي بن أخطب وعمي أبو ياسر بن أخطب مغلسين ، قالت : فلم يرجعا حتى  كان مع غروب الشمس ، قالت : فأتيا كالين كسلانين ساقطين يمشيان الهوينا ،  قالت : فهششت إليهما كما كنت أصنع ، فوالله ما التفت إلي واحد منهما مع ما  بهما من الهم ، قالت : فسمعت عمي أبا ياسر وهو يقول لأبي : أهو هو ؟ قال :  نعم والله ، قال : أتعرفه وتثبته ؟ قال : نعم ، قال : فما في نفسك منه ؟  قال : عداوته والله ما بقيت أبدا ! "* *(1)*

*وهكذا  أضمر اليهود العداوة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منذ اللحظة الأولى ، مع  علمهم الجازم بأنه النبي الحق الذي تنطبق عليه الصفات التي تحدثت عنها  الكتب المقدسة عند اليهود والنصارى .* 

*وإذا  كان هذا شأن الأغلبية من أهل الكتاب ، فإن فريقا منهم أبصر الحقيقة حين  وقف على نعوته وصفاته ، ومن ثم آمن به وربح خيرا ، والله تعالى يقول : (* *لَيْسُواْ سَوَاءً مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أُمَّةٌ قَآئِمَةٌ يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللّهِ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ**)**[ سورة آل عمران / 113 ]*

*روى الإمام أحمد عن أبي صخر العقيلي أنه قال : "* *حدثني  رجل من الأعراب قال : جلبت جلوبة إلى المدينة في حياة رسول الله صلى الله  فلما فرغت من بيعتي ، قلت : لألقين هذا الرجل فلأسمعن منه ، قال : فتلقاني  بين أبي بكر وعمر يمشون فتبعتهم في أقفائهم ــ أي مشيت خلفهم ــ حتى أتوا  على رجل من اليهود ناشرا التوراة يقرؤها يعزي بها نفسه على ابن له في الموت  ــ أي قارب الموت في حالة الاحتضار ولم يمت بعد ــ كأحسن الفتيان وأجمله ،  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنشدك بالذي أنزل التوراة ، هل تجد  في كتابك ذا صفتي ومخرجي ؟ فقال برأسه هكذا ، أي : لا ، فقال ابنه : إني ــ  والذي أنزل التوراة ــ إنا لنجد في كتابنا صفتك ومخرجك ، وأشهد أن لا إله  إلا الله وأنك رسول الله ، فقال : أقيموا اليهود عن أخيكم ، ثم ولي كفنه  وحنطه وصلى عليه* *"**(2)** .* 








 (1) دلائل النبوة ص 39 ، سيرة ابن هشام مع الروض الأنف ( 2 / 257 ). 

 (2)  المسند ( 5/ 411 ) وقال ابن كثير في تفسيره ( 2 / 251 ) : هذا حديث جيد قوي  له شاهد في الصحيح عن أنس . قلت : والشاهد أخرجه البخاري في الصحيح ، كتاب  الجنائز ،باب إذا أسلم الصبي فمات هل يصلى عليه ، وهل يعرض على الصبي  الإسلام ( 1356 )

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(96)


*
*بشارات الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم(1)*





*من المعلوم أن الكتب السماوية  السابقة طرأ عليها التحريف والتغيير بأيدي علماء من أهل الكتاب ، وهذا ما  شهد القرآن الكريم عليهم به ، قال تعالى : (**فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ  بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَـذَا مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ لِيَشْتَرُواْ  بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَّهُم مِّمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  وَوَيْلٌ لَّهُمْ مِّمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ**)**[ سورة البقرة / 79 ]** ، وقال تعالى : (**أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ  أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ  كَلاَمَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِن بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ  يَعْلَمُونَ**)**[ سورة البقرة / 75 ]**، وقال تعالى : (**مِّنَ  الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ  سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيّاً  بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ وَطَعْناً فِي الدِّينِ..** )**[ سورة النساء /46]**، وقال تعالى :(**يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ** )**[ سورة آل عمران /71 ]*

*والواقع يشهد بهذا أيضا فالخلاف الظاهر بين نسخ التوراة والإنجيل وطباعتها قديما وحديثا يؤكد أن هذه قد حرفت وبدلت .*

*جاء في الجواب الفسيح :" وأنت تعلم  إذا نظرت أيضا إلى التوراة التي طبعها الكاثوليك تراها متخالفة متغايرة ،  وكل نسخة لا توافق الأخرى ، وكذا أناجيلهم وعهدهم الجديد لا توافق بين  نسخها وطباعتها ، وهذا الحال مستمر في جميع فرقهم على سائر الأزمان ، وظاهر  ظهور الشمس للعيان "**(1)**.*

*ومن ضمن النصوص التي تعرضت للتحريف  النصوص التي تتحدث عن البشارة بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والشاهد  على هذا أن علماء المسلمين المتقدمين نقلوا نصوصا في كتبهم من النسخ التي  كانت في عصرهم تنص صراحة على اسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وجادلوهم بهذه  النصوص ، ومن هؤلاء العلماء : الماوردي وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه  ابن القيم والإمام الرازي والإمام القرطبي وغيرهم .*

*أما في هذا العصر فلا وجود لهذه  النصوص التي تذكر اسم النبي صراحة ، ولكن على الرغم من هذا التغيير  والتحريف فما تزال هناك الكثير من النصوص التي تذكر صفات النبي وصفات أمته  ومكان بعثته وغير ذلك .*




 (1) الجواب الفسيح لأبي البركات الألوسي ( 1/ 4 ).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(97)


*
*بشارات الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم(2)*






*تأصيل للاستشهاد بما عند أهل الكتاب :*

*يجوز  للمسلم أن يحتج على أهل الكتاب بما جاءهم من عند الله من كتاب ، أما أهل  الكتاب فلا يصح لهم الاحتجاج بما جاء في القرآن كما يفعل كثير منهم ، وذلك  لأننا نؤمن بالرسل جميعهم ولا نفرق بين أحد منهم ، قال تعالى : (**قُولُواْ آمَنَّا  بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى  وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ  بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ* فَإِنْ آمَنُواْ  بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنتُم بِهِ فَقَدِ اهْتَدَواْ وَّإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ  فَإِنَّمَا هُمْ فِي شِقَاقٍ فَسَيَكْفِيكَهُ  مُ اللّهُ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ**)* *[ سورة البقرة / 136 ، 137 ]*

*ونؤمن بما جاءهم من عند الله من كتاب ، ولا يجوز لهم أن يحتجوا بالقرآن لأنهم فرقوا ولم يؤمنوا بمحمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*

*ولكن النقل عن أهل الكتاب والاحتجاج عليهم يحتاج إلى إلى شروط ثلاثة ، أو كما سماها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ثلاثة مقدمات :*

*أحدها : ثبوت ــ النقل ــ عن الأنبياء عليهم السلام .*

*الثانية : صحة الترجمة .*

*الثالثة : تفسير ذلك الكلام تفسيرا صحيحا ومعرفة المراد منه .*

*فلهذا  كان المسلمون لا يردون شيئا من أقوال الرسل ، ولكن قد يكذبون الناقل عنهم ،  أو تفسير المفسر عنهم على وجه الغلط ، وهذا بخلاف ما عليه أهل الكتاب  فإنهم يكذبون نفس النبي ، وهذا كفر صريح ، فمتى قالوا بكذب كلمة واحدة أخبر  بها الرسول بطل احتجاجهم بأي كلمة يحتجون بها يزعمون أنها تدل على مذهبهم  في أي مسألة من المسائل**(1)**.*

*خطورة إنكار البشارات بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم النبي الخاتم :*

*قد لا  يعي المكذب بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن البشارات به من المتواتر في الكتب  السابقة ، وخطورة التكذيب بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يؤدي إلى تكذيب تلك  الكتب التي اشتملت على تلك البشارات ، فقد مضى وقت طويل جدا لا يعهد مثله  في أنبياء بني إسرائيل ولم يظهر من تنطبق عليه تلك الصفات المبشر بها إلا  عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومع ذلك فلا يزال اليهود والنصارى يمنون أنفسهم  بظهور من يصدق تلك البشارات ، وهم في الوقت نفسه يصعرون خدودهم ويستغشون  ثيابهم ويجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم ، مما رأوا وسمعوا وعرفوا من الحق .*

*ولعلنا  نستشهد هنا بما جاء في كتبهم الموجودة بين أيدينا ، مما لا يحتمل التأويل ،  إذ قد استدل الأولون بلفظ ( الفارقليط ) والتي تعني ( محمد ) وهي لفظة قد  حذفت تماما من الطبعات الجديدة من الكتاب المقدس ، ولكن مهما حاولوا أن  يحرفوا من الألفاظ ويخفوا من الكتاب يأبي الله إلا أن يبقي من النور الذي  جاء به موسى وعيسى بقية تهدي الناس إلى أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو  الرسول الخاتم*





(1) انظر : الجواب الصحيح 1 / 132 ــ 138 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(98)

*

*بشارات الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم(3)*







*أولا : بشارات التوراة ــ العهد القديم .*

*التوراة هي الكتاب الذي أنزله الله  على نبيه موسى عليه السلام يتضمن العقيدة والشريعة لبني إسرائيل ، وقاصرة  في وقتنا الحالي على أسفار موسى الخمسة ، وهي : التكوين والخروج والعدد  واللاويين وتثنية الاشتراع .*

*وقد حافظ على هذه الكتب الخمسة  اليهود السامريون ، إلا أن اليهود العبرانيين ألحقوا بتلك الكتب الخمسة  أسفارا أخرى سموها أسفار الأنبياء ، وليست منها ، وإليك أخي القارئ الكريم  بعض البشارات التي سجلتها التوراة ــ العهد القديم ــ عن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم .*

*البشارة الأولى :*

*إن من أهم البشارات وأصرحها : تلك  البشارة الواضحة والناصعة بأن الله سيجعل من نسل إسماعيل ، هذا الذي أمه  هاجر أمة عظيمة جدا جدا تكون لها الغلبة الباقية في الأرض على جميع الأمم .*

*جاء في الإصحاح السادس عشر من سفر  التكوين :" وأما ساراي [ سارة ] امرأة إبرام [ إبراهيم ] فلم تلد له ،  وكانت له جارية مصرية اسمها هاجر ، فقالت ساراي لإبرام : هو ذا الرب قد  أمسكني عن الولادة ،دخل على جاريتي ،لعلي أرزق منها بنين ،فسمع ابرام لقول  ساراي .. وأعطتها لإبرام زوجة له ،فدخل على هاجر فحبلت ،ولما رأت أنها حبلت  صغرت مولاتها في عينيها ،فقالت ساراي لإبرام ظلمي عليك، أنا دفعت جاريتي  إلى حضنك ، فلما رأت أنها حبلت صغرت في عينيها ،يقضي الرب بيني وبينك ،فقال  إبرام لساراي : هو ذا جاريتك في يدك افعلي بها ما يحسن في عينيك . فأذلتها  ساراي ، فهربت من وجهها ، فوجدها ملاك الرب على عين الماء في البرية ..  وقال : يا هاجر جارية ساراي : من أين أتيت وإلى أين تذهبين ؟ فقالت : أنا  هاربة من وجه مولاتي ساراي ، قال لها ملاك الرب : ارجعي إلى مولاتك واخضعي  تحت يدها ،وقال لها ملاك الرب : تكثيرا أكثر نسلك [ أي أكثر نسلك تكثيرا ]  فلا يعد من الكثرة،وقال لها ملاك الرب : ها أنت حبلى فتلدين ابنا ،وتدعين  اسمه إسماعيل لأن الرب قد سمع لمذلتك ، وإنه يكون إنسانا وحشيا يده على كل  واحد ، ويد كل واحد عليه ،وأما جميع إخوته يسكن "**(1)*

*وجاء في خطاب الله لإبراهيم : "  وأما إسماعيل فقد سمعت لك فيه : ها أنا أباركه وأثمره وأكثره كثيرا جدا  ،اثني عشر رئيسا يلد وأجعله أمة كبيرة "**(2)*

*وفي موضع آخر من التوراة جاء فيه :"  ورأت سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي ولدته لإبراهيم يمرح ، فقالت لإبراهيم  اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها، لأن ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني إسحق ،فقبح  الأم جدا في عين لإبراهيم لسبب ابنه ، فقال الله لإبراهيم : لا يقبح في  عينيك لأجل الغلام ومن أجل جاريتك ، في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها  لأنه بإسحق لك نسل، وابن الجارية أيضا سأجعله أمة نسلك، فبكر إبراهيم صباحا  وأخذ خبزا وقربة ماء ، وأعطاهما لهاجر واضعا إياها على كتفها والولد  وصرفها ، فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع ، ولما فرغ الماء من القربة، طرحت  الولد تحت إحدى الأشجار ، ومضت وجلست مقابله بعيدا نحو رمية قوس ،لأنها  قالت لا أنظر موت الولد ، فجلست مقابله ورفعت صوتها وبكت، فسمع الله صوت  الغلام ، نادى ملاك الله هاجر من السماء وقال لها : ما لك يا هاجر؟ ،لا  تخافي لأن الله قد سمع لصوت الغلام حيث هو ،قومي احملي الغلام وشدي يدك به  ،لأني سأجعله أمة عظيمة ،وفتح الله عينيها فأبصرت ماء ، ذهبت وملأت القربة  ماء وسقت الغلام ،وكان الله مع الغلام فكبر ،وسكن في البرية وكان ينمو رامي  قوس ،وسكن في برية فاران .. "**(3)**.*

*ما الذي تشير إليه هذه البشارات ؟*


*هذا ما سنقف عليه في الحلقات القادمة بإذنه تعالى  .*





(1) سفر التكوين ، الإصحاح ( 16 ) من 1 ــ 12 . 

(2) سفر التكوين ، الإصحاح ( 17 ) : 20 . 
 (3) سفر التكوين ، الإصحاح ( 21 ) : من 11 ــ 21 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(99)

*

*بشارات الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه وسلم (4)*





*بشارات التوراة بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:*



*وعدنا فيما سبق بذكر بشارات التوراة المبشرة برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وها نحن في هذه الحلقات وما يليها نفي بهذا الوعد:*

*البشارة الأولى :أهم بشارات التوراة  وأصرحها ، تلك الشارة الواضحة والناصعة بأن الله سيجعل من نسل إسماعيل ،  هذا الذي أمه هاجر "أمة عظيمة جدا جدا" تكون لها الغلبة في الأرض على جميع  الأمم:*

*جاء في الإصحاح السادس عشر من سفر  التكوين" وأما ساراي امرأة إبرام ( إبراهيم ) فلم تلد له. وكانت لها جارية  مصرية اسمها هاجر . فقالت ساراي لإبرام : هو ذا الرب قد أمسكني عن الولادة.  ادخل على جاريتي لعلي أرزق منها بنين. فسمع إبرام لقول ساراي ...  وأعطتها  لإبرام رجلها زوجة له . فدخل على هاجر فحبلت . ولما رأت أنها حبلت صغرت  مولاتها في عينيها . فقالت ساراي لإبرام : ظلمي عليك أنا دفعت جاريتي إلى  حضنك، فلما رأت أنها حبلت صغرت في عينيها. يقضي الرب بيني وبينك . فقال  إبرام لساراي: هوذا جاريتك في يدك. افعلي بها ما يحسن في عينيك. فأذلتها  ساراي ، فهربت من وجهها**فوجدها  ملاك الرب على عين الماء في البرية .... وقال: يا هاجر جارية ساراي، من  أين أتيت ؟ وإلى أين تذهبين ؟. فقالت: أنا هاربة من وجه مولاتي ساراي  . فقال لها ملاك الرب : ارجعي إلى مولاتك واخضعي تحت يديها . وقال لها ملاك  الرب : تكثيرا أكثر نسلك فلا يعد من الكثرة*

* .وقال لها ملاك الرب : ها أنت  حبلى، فتلدين ابنا وتدعين اسمه إسماعيل، لأن الرب قد سمع لمذلتك . وإنه  يكون إنسانا وحشيا، يده على كل واحد، ويد كل واحد عليه، وأمام جميع إخوته  يسكن"**(1)** .*

*وجاء في خطاب الله لإبراهيم :" وأما  إسماعيل فقد سمعت لك فيه : ها أنا أباركه وأثمره وأكثره كثيرا جدا . اثني  عشر رئيسا وأجعله أمة كبيرة "**(2)** .*

*وفي موضع آخر من التوراة جاء فيه :  "ورأت سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي ولدته لابراهيم يمرح. فقالت لإبراهيم  اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها. لأن ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني اسحق. فقبح  الكلام جدا في عيني ابراهيم لسبب ابنه. فقال الله لابراهيم لا يقبح في  عينيك من أجل الغلام ومن أجل جاريتك. في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها.  لأنه بإسحق يدعى لك نسل. وابن الجارية أيضا سأجعله أمة نسلك**(3)**.  فبكر إبراهيم صباحا وأخذ خبزا وقربة ماء وأعطاهما لهاجر ، واضعا إياهما  على كتفها والولد وصرفها. فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع. ولما فرغ الماء من  القربة طرحت الولد تحت إحدى الاشجار. ومضت وجلست مقابله بعيدا نحو رمية  قوس. لأنها قالت لا أنظر موت الولد. فجلست مقابله ورفعت صوتها وبكت. فسمع  الله صوت الغلام. ونادى ملاك الله هاجر من السماء وقال لها ما لك يا هاجر.  لا تخافي لأن الله قد سمع لصوت الغلام حيث هو. قومي احملي الغلام وشدي يدك  به. لأني سأجعله أمة عظيمة. وفتح الله عينيها فأبصرت بئر ماء. فذهبت وملأت  القربة ماء وسقت الغلام. وكان الله مع الغلام فكبر. وسكن في البرية وكان  ينمو رامي قوس. وسكن في برية فاران"**(4)** .*






(1) سفر التكوين ، الإصحاح ( 16 ) من 1 ــ 12 .

(2) سفر التكوين ، إصحاح ( 17 ) : 20 ،  هذا وقد أنجب إسماعيل اثني عشر ابنا ( انظر : سفر التكوين ، الإصحاح 25 :  13 ــ 15 ) وهذا العدد كان كفيلا بحمد الله بأن يجعل من نسل إسماعيل أمة  مباركة كبيرة فيما بعد ..

(3) وعند ابن ربن الطبري : " إني جاعل ابن أمتك أيضا لأمة عظيمة لأنه من زرعك " الدين والدولة ص132 .

(4) سفر التكوين ، الإصحاح ( 21 ) " 11 ــ 21 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(102)

*

*بشارات الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه ( 6 )*





*البشارة الثانية من بشائر التوراة :*

*وقفنا  فيما سبق مع البشارة الأولى من بشائر التوراة بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم وفي هذه الصفحات نعرض لبقية البشارات فإلى البشارة الثانية بتوفيق  الله تعالى :*

*البشارة الثانية من بشائر التوراة:*

*جاء  في سفر التثنية ( 33: 2 ) : قال موسى عليه السلام في آخر وصاياه قبل موته:  " أقبل الربّ من سيناء، وأشرق عليهم من سعير، وتألّق في جبل فاران ، جاء  محاطا بعشرات الألوف من الملائكة وعن يمينه يومض برق عليهم".*

*وجاء  في طبعة الكتاب المقدس الفرنسي لسنة 1860 ما تعريبه: " جاء الربّ من سيناء  وأشرق لهم من سعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران وخرج من بين العشرة آلاف من  القدّيسين. ومن يمينه خرجت نار الشريعة تجاههم. "*

*وجاء في الترجمة الانجليزية لمخطوطات البحر الميت تثنية( 33: 2 )(ترجمة وتعليق مارتن أبيج ، وبيتر فلنت ، وأوجين أولريش ، ص 193:*

*ما تعريبه: " جاء الربّ من سيناء، وأشرق عليهم من ساعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران، وجاء من العشرة آلاف قدّيس، وبيمينه شرعة نارية لهم. "*

*وقد اعتبر القسيس المهتدي إلى الإسلام" إبراهيم خليل" أنّ هذه النبوءة تتطابق مع قوله تعالى: (* *وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ * وَطُورِ سِينِينَ * وَهذَا الْبَلَدِ الْأَمِينِ**)* *[ سورة التين/ 1- 3]*

* فالله قد أقسم بنفس الأماكن الثلاثة التي ذكرت في التوراة نظرا لأهميتها:*

*فالقسم بالتين والزيتون: مجاز عن منابتهما في فلسطين، حيث سكن عيسى عليه السلام، وتقابل ساعير.*

*والقسم بطور سينين: قسم بالجبل الذي كلّم الله عليه موسى عليه السلام.*

*والقسم بالبلد الأمين: مكّة المكرمة ، وتقابل فاران.*

*لقد جاء الحديث عن التين كتشبيه لبني إسرائيل في الكثير من المواضع في الكتاب المقدس.*

*فقد قال النبيّ هوشع: " وجدت إسرائيل كعنب في البرية، ورأيت آباءهم كباكورة ثمر شجرة التين في أول موسمها" (هوشع 9: 10) .*

*وقال  النبيّ إشعياء: " وتضحى زهرة جمالها المجيد التي تكلّل رأس الوادي الخصيب  كباكورة التين قبل موسم الصيف التي يراها الناظر فيقتطفها ويبتلعها"  (إشعياء 28: 4) .*

*وجاء ذكر" الزيتون" كعلامة على النمو والارتقاء في بني إسرائيل:*

*فقد ورد في المزمور 52: 8 أنّ داود قال: " أما أنا فمثل زيتونة خضراء في بيت الله وثقت برحمة الله إلى الدهر والأبد".*

*وقال النبيّ إرمياء: " قد دعاك الربّ مرّة زيتونة خضراء ذات ثمر بهيج المنظر ... " (إرمياء 11: 16، هوشع 14: 6) .*


*وموسى وعيسى عليهما السلام من بني إسرائيل، أمّا سيّد البلد الأمين فهو محمد" الفاراني" صلّى الله عليه وسلّم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(103)

*

*بشارات الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه ( 7 )*





*الأماكن الثلاثة وعلاقة الأنبياء الثلاثة بها:*

*لا إشكال في أنّ سيناء مرتبطة بموسى عليه السلام، إذ أنّ التوراة قد أنزلت عليه في أرض سيناء في جبل الطور.* 

*كما  لا إشكال في ربط ساعير بالمسيح ، فقد كان المسيح من سكان الشام، وقد جاء  في قاموس الكتاب المقدس لجون ل. ماك ص 783 : أنّ ساعير مرتبطة بسلسلة جبال  شمال البحر الميت وغربه تمتد عبر القدس وبيت لحم وقد امتدت فيما بعد حتى  الجبال في الجهة الشرقية.* 

*وجاء  في دائرة عارف البستاني (النصراني) طبعة 1887 ج 9 ص 623 أن سعير أو أرض  سعير أو سير هي سلسلة جبال ممتدة في الجهة الشرقية من وادي عربة من البحر  الميت إلى خليج العقبة ، وسميت كذلك نسبة إلى سعير الحوري.*

*الإشكال  الوحيد، يتعلّق ب" فاران". وأهل الكتاب لم يجادلوا في تحديد مكان ( فاران )  إلا رغبة منهم في إبهام هذه النبوءة وطمس دلالاتها العظيمة. فهم يزعمون  أنّ" فاران" لا تقع في بلد العرب وأنّ" فاران" و" سيناء" و" ساعير" هي  مناطق متقاربة.*

*والردّ هو:*

*قال الإمام القرافي في كتابه" الأجوبة الفاخرة ... " ص 165: " وفاران مكّة باتفاق أهل الكتاب".* 

*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في" الجواب الصحيح لمن بدّل دين المسيح":* 

*قَالَ  كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ - وَاللَّفْظُ لِأَبِي مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ  قُتَيْبَةَ - لَيْسَ بِهَذَا خَفَاءٌ عَلَى مَنْ تَدَبَّرَهُ وَلَا  غُمُوضٌ؛ لِأَنَّ مَجِيءَ اللَّهِ مِنْ طُورِ سَيْنَا: إِنْزَالُهُ  التَّوْرَاةَ عَلَى مُوسَى مِنْ طُورِ سَيْنَا، كَالَّذِي هُوَ عِنْدَ  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ، وَعِنْدَنَا وَكَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ  إِشْرَاقُهُ مِنْ سَاعِيرَ إِنْزَالُهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ عَلَى الْمَسِيحِ،  وَكَانَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنْ سَاعِيرَ - أَرْضِ الْخَلِيلِ بِقَرْيَةٍ تُدْعَى  (نَاصِرَةَ) - وَبِاسْمِهَا يُسَمَّى مَنِ اتَّبَعَهُ نَصَارَى.*

*وَكَمَا  وَجَبَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِشْرَاقُهُ مِنْ سَاعِيرَ بِالْمَسِيحِ، فَكَذَلِكَ  يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ اسْتِعْلَانُهُ مِنْ جِبَالِ فَارَانَ: إِنْزَالُهُ  الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  وَجِبَالُ فَارَانَ هِيَ جِبَالُ مَكَّةَ.*

* قَالَ:  وَلَيْسَ بَيْنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَأَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ خِلَافٌ فِي أَنَّ  فَارَانَ هِيَ مَكَّةُ، فَإِنِ ادَّعَوْا أَنَّهَا غَيْرُ مَكَّةَ،  فَلَيْسَ يُنْكَرُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ تَحْرِيفِهِمْ وَإِفْكِهِمْ.*

*قُلْنَا: أَلَيْسَ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ أَنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَسْكَنَ (هَاجَرَ) وَ (إِسْمَاعِيلَ) فَارَانَ؟ .*

*وَقُلْنَا:  دُلُّونَا عَلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي اسْتَعْلَنَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ  وَاسْمُهُ فَارَانَ، وَالنَّبِيِّ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْهِ كِتَابًا  بَعْدَ الْمَسِيحِ أَوَلَيْسَ (اسْتَعْلَنَ) وَ (عَلَنَ) وَهُمَا بِمَعْنًى  وَاحِدٍ؟ وَهُوَ مَا ظَهَرَ وَانْكَشَفَ.*

*فَهَلْ تَعْلَمُونَ دِينًا ظَهَرَ ظُهُورَ الْإِسْلَامِ وَفَشَا فِي مَشَارِقِ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبِهَا فُشُوَّهُ؟**(1)**.*



*(1)* *الجواب الصحيح ( 3 / 300 ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(104)


*
*بشارات الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه ( 8 )*







*كلام قيم لابن القيم في تأكيد هذه الحقيقة:*

*وقال  ابن القيم :" قَالَ شَيْخُ الْإِسْلَامِ: - يَعْنِي ابْنَ تَيْمِيَّةَ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - وَعَلَى هَذَا فَيَكُونُ قَدْ ذَكَرَ الْجِبَالَ  الثَّلَاثَةَ، وَحِرَاءُ الَّذِي لَيْسَ حَوْلَ مَكَّةَ أَعْلَى مِنْهُ،  وَفِيهِ ابْتِدَاءُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  بِنُزُولِ الْوَحْيِ عَلَيْهِ، وَحَوْلَهُ جِبَالٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَذَلِكَ  الْمَكَانُ يُسَمَّى فَارَانَ إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ، وَالْبَرِّيَّةُ  الَّتِي بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَطُورِ سَيْنَاءَ تُسَمَّى بَرِّيَّةَ فَارَانَ،  وَلَا يُمْكِنُ أَحَدًا أَنْ يَدَّعِيَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ الْمَسِيحِ نَزَلَ  كِتَابٌ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ تِلْكَ الْأَمَاكِنِ وَلَا بُعِثَ نَبِيٌّ،  فَعُلِمَ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ الْمُرَادُ بِاسْتِعْلَانِه  ِ مِنْ جِبَالِ  فَارَانَ إِلَّا إِرْسَالُ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.  وَهُوَ سُبْحَانُهُ ذَكَرَ هَذَا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ عَلَى التَّرْتِيبِ  الزَّمَانِيِّ، فَذَكَرَ إِنْزَالَ التَّوْرَاةِ ثُمَّ الْإِنْجِيلِ ثُمَّ  الْقُرْآنِ، وَهَذِهِ الْكُتُبُ نُورُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَهِدَايَتُهُ،  وَقَالَ فِي الْأَوَّلِ: جَاءَ، وَفِي الثَّانِي: أَشْرَقَ، وَفِي  الثَّالِثِ: اسْتَعْلَنَ، وَكَانَ مَجِيءُ التَّوْرَاةِ مِثْلَ طُلُوعِ  الْفَجْرِ، وَنُزُولُ الْإِنْجِيلِ مِثْلَ إِشْرَاقِ الشَّمْسِ، وَنُزُولُ  الْقُرْآنِ بِمَنْزِلَةِ ظُهُورِ الشَّمْسِ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلِهَذَا  قَالَ: وَاسْتَعْلَنَ مِنْ جِبَالِ فَارَانَ، فَإِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ظَهَرَ بِهِ نُورُ اللَّهِ وَهُدَاهُ فِي  مَشْرِقِ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغْرِبِهَا أَعْظَمَ مِمَّا ظَهَرَ بِالْكِتَابَيْن  ِ  الْمُتَقَدِّمَي  ْنِ، كَمَا يَظْهَرُ نُورُ الشَّمْسِ فِي مَشَارِقِ  الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبِهَا إِذَا اسْتَعْلَتْ وَتَوَسَّطَتِ السَّمَاءَ،  وَلِهَذَا سَمَّاهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى سِرَاجًا مُنِيرًا، وَسَمَّى  الشَّمْسَ سِرَاجًا وَهَّاجًا، وَالْخَلْقُ يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى السِّرَاجِ  الْمُنِيرِ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ حَاجَتِهِمْ إِلَى السِّرَاجِ الْوَهَّاجِ،  فَإِنَّ هَذَا يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ فِي وَقْتٍ دُونَ وَقْتٍ، وَأَمَّا  السِّرَاجُ الْمُنِيرُ فَيَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ كُلَّ وَقْتٍ، وَفِي كُلِّ  مَكَانٍ لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا، سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً.*

*وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْأَمَاكِنَ الثَّلَاثَةَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: (* *وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ** ) وَهُوَ فِي الْأَرْضِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ الَّتِي بُعِثَ مِنْهَا الْمَسِيحُ، وَأُنْزِلَ فِيهَا الْإِنْجِيلُ (* *وَطُورِ سِينِينَ**  ) وَهُوَ الْجَبَلُ الَّذِي كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ  الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ تَكْلِيمًا، وَنَادَاهُ مِنْ وَادِيهِ الْأَيْمَنِ  مِنَ الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ فِي الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِيهِ،  وَأَقْسَمَ بِـ (**الْبَلَدِ الْأَمِينِ** ) وَهُوَ مَكَّةُ، الَّتِي أَسْكَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَأُمَّهُ فِيهِ وَهُوَ فَارَانُ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ.* 

*وَلَمَّا  كَانَ مَا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ خَبَرًا عَنْ ذَلِكَ أَخْبَرَ بِهِ عَلَى  التَّرْتِيبِ الزَّمَانِيِّ، فَقَدَّمَ الْأَسْبَقَ، ثُمَّ الَّذِي  يَلِيهِ، وَأَمَّا الْقُرْآنُ فَإِنَّهُ أَقْسَمَ بِهِ تَعْظِيمًا  لِشَأْنِهَا، وَإِظْهَارًا لِقُدْرَتِهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ،  فَأَقْسَمَ بِهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ التَّدْرِيجِ دَرَجَةً بَعْدَ دَرَجَةٍ،  فَبَدَأَ بِالْعَالِي، ثُمَّ انْتَقَلَ إِلَى أَعْلَى مِنْهُ، ثُمَّ  أَعْلَى مِنْهُ، فَإِنَّ أَشْرَفَ الْكُتُبِ الْقُرْآنُ، ثُمَّ  التَّوْرَاةُ، ثُمَّ الْإِنْجِيلُ، وَكَذَلِكَ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ  الثَّلَاثَةُ"**(1)**.*


*(1)** هداية الحيارى ص 66 ، 67 .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(105)

*

*بشارات الكتب السماوية السابقة به صلى الله عليه ( 9 )*


*سبب الإشكال:*
*لقد  كان الأمر محلّ اتفاق في الماضي لكن مع تقلّص المسافات بين الأمم، وظهور  الطباعة، وبروز كتابات إسلامية عن النصرانية بلغة أهل التثليث، ظهر المراء  بالباطل عند الحديث عن" فاران"!*
*لكن الطبعات القديمة للتوراة تؤكد أن فاران بمكة:*
*فقد  نقل فديارتي في كتابه" محمد في الأسفار العالمية "ص 70- 71 (الطبعة  الأمريكية) عن الترجمة العربية للتوراة السامرية التي صدرت في سنة 1851،  أنّ اسماعيل" سكن بريّة فاران وتزوج امرأة من أرض مصر"- وقد حذف التعليق  الوارد بين قوسين في الترجمة السامرية، في الطبعات التالية بعد أن اعتمده  المسلمون لتوضيح البشارة!!!*
*نقل  فديارتي ص 71 من كتابه السابق عن موسوعة الكتاب المقدس ، ما أوردته عن  اثنين من أشهر رموز الكنيسة في القرنين الرابع والخامس: جيروم وأزوبيوس من"  أنّ فاران بلد عند بلاد العرب على مسيرة ثلاثة أيام إلى الشرق من إيله".*
*قال  الإمام ابن القيم في كتابه" إغاثة اللهفان من مصايد الشيطان": " وهم  يعلمون أنّ جبل سيعير هو جبل السراة الذي يسكنه بنو العيص الذين آمنوا  بعيسى ويعلمون أنّ في هذا الجبل كان مقام المسيح ويعلمون أنّ سيناء هو جبل  الطور.*
*وأما  جبال فاران فهم يحملونها على جبال الشام وهذا من بهتهم وتحريف التأويل،  فإنّ جبال فاران هي جبال مكّة وفاران اسم من أسماء مكة وقد دلّ على هذا نص  التوراة: أنّ إسماعيل لّما فارق أباه سكن بريّة فاران وهي جبال مكة ولفظ  التوراة أنّ إسماعيل أقام في برية فاران وأنكحته أمه امرأة من أرض مصر. "*
*ويعتبر  هذا النص من أوضح النصوص المبشرة بالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، حيث  ذكر المكان الذي أنزل الله عليه فيه القرآن الكريم ، وهو فاران التي هي مكة  عند جميع أهل العلم .*
*قال الإمام الماوردي :" وفاران هي جبال في مكة في قول الجميع "**(1)**.*
*ورحم  الله الإمام الشهرستاني إذ يقول ملاحظا الترتيب في إيراد هذه الأماكن في  البشارة:" ولما كانت الأسرار الإلهية، والأنوار الربانية في الوحي،  التنزيل، والمناجاة، والتأويل؛ على مراتب ثلاث: مبدأ، ووسط، وكمال؛ والمجيء  أشبه بالمبدأ، والظهور أشبه بالوسط، والإعلان أشبه بالكمال؛ عبرت التوراة  عن طلوع صبح الشريعة والتنزيل: بالمجيء من طور سينا، وعن طلوع الشمس:  بالظهور على ساعير، وعن البلوغ إلى درجة الكمال بالاستواء والإعلان على  فاران، وفي هذه الكلمات: إثبات نبوة المسيح عليه السلام، والمصطفى محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم"**(2)**.*

(1)أعلام النبوة ص 129 .
(2)الملل والنحل 213 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(106)

*

* تابع بشائر التوراة بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*


*البشارة الثالثة :* 

*قال صاحب كتاب خير البشر فى بيان تبشير التوراة بالنبى محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام:*

*قرأت  فى ترجمة للتوراة لموسى عليه السلام، جاء فيها، "والله ربك مقيم نبيا من  إخوتك، فاستمع له كالذى سمعت ربك فى حوريب يوم الاجتماع حين قلت: «لا أعود  أسمع صوت ربى لئلا أموت، فقال الله تعالى لى. نعم ما قالوا. وسألتم لهم  نبيا من إخوتهم، وأجعل كلامى فى فمه، فيقول لكم كل شيء آمره به وأيما رجل  لم يطع من تكلم باسمى فإنى أنتقم منه».*

*"  وأما النبي الذي يطغى فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به ، أو الذي  يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي ، وإن قلت في قلبك كيف نعرف الكلام  الذي لم يتكلم به الرب ، فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر فهو  الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب ، بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه "*

*ونلاحظ  هنا أنه ذكر أن الرسول سيكون من إخوة بنى إسرائيل، لا منهم، ولا تكون هذه  الأخوة إلا من بنى إسماعيل، أخى إسحاق الأكبر، فإن هؤلاء هم الذين يقال لهم  إخوة، وعيسى ومن قبله داود، وسليمان وغيرهما، لا يقال لهم إخوة بنى  إسرائيل إنما يقال عنهم أبناء إسرائيل، لأنهم من يعقوب ابن إسحاق**(1)**.*

*إذن  فالنبي الذي سيبعث من أخوة بني إسرائيل هو من بني إسماعيل تحقيقا لوعد  الله إبراهيم عليه السلام بالبركة في نسل إسماعيل عليه السلام .*

*ويبين  النص ان النبي المبعوث مثل موسى عليه السلام ، والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم مماثل لموسى عليه السلام في كثير من الأمور ، من أهمها أنه أتى بشريعة  ذات احكام وفرائض ، وأنه مأمور بالجهاد وبالطهارة للصلاة ، وأنه عبد الله  ورسوله مثل موسى عليه السلام . قال تعالى : (* *إنا أرسلنا**إليكم رسولا شاهدا عليكم كما أرسلنا إلى فرعون رسولا** )**[ سورة المزمل م 15 ]*

*ويبين  النص أيضا أن النبي المبعوث أمي يحفظ ما يسمع لقوله :" أجعل كلامي في فمه "  ومعلوم أن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان كذلك .*

*كما  يبين أيضا أن بني إسرائيل مطالبون بالسماع له وباتباع ما جاءهم به من الله  وإلا سيعرضون أنفسهم إلى نقمة الله ورسوله لقوله :" ويكون أن الإنسان الذي  لا يسمع لكلامي أنا أنتقم منه " أي لعدم سماعه من النبي الذي بعثه الله  إليهم ، والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث إليهم وإلى الناس كافة ودعاهم  إلى اتباعه ، وعندما رفضوا انتقم الله منهم على يده حيث قتل من قتل منهم ،  وأجلى بعضهم عن ديارهم،وسلبت أموالهم،وذلك بسبب غدرهم وخيانتهم.*

*يقول  الشيخ رحمت الله الهندي ": ليس المراد بالانتقام من العذاب الأخروي الكائن  في جهنم ، أو المحن والعقوبات الدنيوية ، لأن هذا الانتقام لا يختص بإنكار  نبي دون نبي بل يعم الجميع ، فحينئذ يراد بالانتقام الانتقام التشريعي ،  فظهر منه أن هذا النبي يكون مأمورا من جانب الله بالانتقام من منكره "**(2)**. وفي هذا دلالة على أن النبي المبعوث مأمور بجهاد المنكرين وهذا ما جاء به سيد المرسلين لإعلاء كلمة الله في الأرض .*

*ويدل هذا النص أيضا على أن شريعة الإسلام ناسخة لشريعة التوراة لكونهم مأمورين باتباعه كما هو واضح من النص .*

*كما  أن النص يبين أن مصير النبي الذي يطغى ويكذب على الله أو يتكلم باسم آلهة  أخرى فإنه يموت أي : يقتل . والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حفظه الله من القتل  رغم المحاولات الكثيرة لقتله وأنزل الله في حقه " (* *والله يعصمك من الناس** )**[ سورة المائدة/ 67 ]**،  فلو كان كاذبا أو يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى ــ حاشا لله ــ لما حفظه ولأمكن من  قتله ، وهذا يدل دلالة واضحة على أنه النبي الذي وعد به موسى عليه السلام .*

*ثم  يبين النص علامة النبي الكاذب من الصادق ، فالذي يتحدث عن أمور غيبية  مستقبلية ولم تحث فهو نبي كاذب ، والصادق خلاف ذلك تماما ، والنبي محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم أخبر بالكثير من الأمور الآتية وحدثت وفقا لما تحدث به صلى  الله عليه وسلم .*

*لذا  فهذا النص من أوضح النصوص دلالة على النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكل  ما ذكر فيه منطبق عليه ، ويؤكد أنه النبي الذي وعد الله موسى أن يرسله في  آخر الزمان .*



(1) خير البشر لابن ظفر ص 11

(2) إظهار الحق ص 242 .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(107)

 تابع بشائر التوراة بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*




*زعم بعض الأحبار أن هذه البشارة ليست لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والرد عليه:*

*ولكن  بعض الأحبار يقولون : إن هذه البشارة بيوشع بن نون ، والبعض الآخر يقولون :  إنه لم يأت بعد النبي المبشر به في النص ، والنصارى يقولون : إن هذه  البشارة بعيسى عليه السلام .*

*والجميع  ليسوا على صواب لأن النص يذكر أن النبي الآتي آخر الزمان ليس من بني  إسرائيل ، بل من إخوتهم ، ومعلوم أن يوشع وعيسى من بني إسرائيل ، فدل ذلك  على أنهما ليسا هما المقصودين .*

*ويؤكد ذلك أيضا أن اليهود في زمن عيسى عليه السلام كانوا ينتظرون هذا النبي المشار إليه في هذه البشارة .*

*يقول  الستاذ غبراهيم خليل أحمد :" فسر اليهود هذا النص بمجيء رسول منهم لا من  ولد إسماعيل ، وكأن الله تعالى جعل هذه العبارة مجملة وألهمهم هذا التفسير  حفظا لهذه البشارة ، لأنهم لو عرفوا أن الرسول المبشر به سيكون من ولد  إسماعيل لأخفوها ، وقد أثبتت الأيام أن الرسول المبشر به هو محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم "**(1)*

*ثم  إن النص يذكر أن النبي الآتي مثل موسى عليه السلام ، ومعلوم أن يوشع ليس  مثل موسى عليه السلام ، لأن موسى صاحب شريعة ، ويوشع تابع لشريعة موسى ،  وهذا لا ينطبق على عيسى عليه السلام ، لأنه لم يات بشريعة جديدة ، وإنما  كان تابعا ومكملا لشريعة موسى عليهما السلام ، وقد صرح بذلك في قوله :" لا  تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس "**(2)*

*وعلى  زعم النصارى أن عيسى عليه السلام إله ــ تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ــ  فهو إذن ليس مثل موسى ، لأن موسى عبد الله ورسوله ، ثم إن التوراة تؤكد أنه  لا يقوم مثل موسى في بني إسرائيل .*

*فقد جاء في سفر التثنية ، الإصحاح الرابع والثلاثين:" ولم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى الذي عرفه الرب وجها لوجه "*

*ثم إنه ورد في النص لفظ " يقيم "في المستقبل ، ويوشع كان حاضرا مع موسى نبيا في ذلك الوقت .*

*وعلى  زعم النصارى أن عيسى قتل وصلب ، فهذه البشارة لا تنطبق عليه ، لأن النص  يذكر أن النبي الصادق لا يقتل ، بل يحفظه الله ، ولكن الله برأه مما قالوه  فلم يقتل ولم يصلب**(3)*

*تلك بعض بشارات التوراة بنبينا محمد صلى اللله عليه وسلم ، ولله در من قال :*

*طوبي لموسى حين بشر باسمه        ولسامع من قوله ما قيلا*

*وجبال فاران الرواسي إنها        نالت على الدنيا به التفضيلا*

*من مثل موسى قد أقيم لأهله       من بين إخوتهم سواه رسولا*

*تا الله ما كان المراد به فتى        موسى ولا عيسى ولا شمويلا*

*إذ لن يقوم لهم نبي مثله           منهم ولو كان النبي مثيلا*

*من غير أحمد جاء يحمد ربه       حمدا جديدا بالمزيد كفيلا*


*فالأرض من تحميد أحمد أصبحت     وبنوره عرضا تضيء وطو*


(1) محمد في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن ص 39 

(2) إنجيل متى : الإصحاح الخامس 

(3) إظهار الحق ص 250

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(108)

*

*بشارات الإنجيل بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*



*الإنجيل  يقصد به الكتاب الذي أنزله الله على عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام إبان رسالته  إلى بني إسرائيل ، يقول عنه العالم الألماني " أكهارن " :" إنه كان في  ابتداء الملة المسيحية توجد رسالة مختصرة يجوز أن يقال إنها هي الإنجيل  الأصلي ، وإنها وضعت للمريدين الذين كانوا لم يسمعوا أقوال المسيح بآذانهم  ولم يروا أحواله بأعينهم ، وكان هذا الإنجيل بمنزلة القلب ، وما كانت  الأحوال المسيحية مكتوبة فيه على الترتيب "*

*ومن  ذلك يتبين احتمال أن هذه الرسالة كانت المرجع لجميع الأناجيل التي كانت  رائجة في القرن الأول والقرن الثاني الميلادي ، والتي وصلت إلى اكثر من  سبعين كتابا أو إنجيلا ، ومنها الأناجيل الأربعة التي اختارها مجمع نيقية  المسكوني سنة ( 325م ) أي في الربع الأول من القرن الرابع الميلادي ،  والمتداولة بين النصارى حاليا ، لكن هذه الرسالة الأصلية فقدت ولم يعثر لها  على أثر وبقيت الكتب التي اعتمدت على رسالة الإنجيل الأصلي ، لذلك نسب كل  منها إلى من حرره"* *(1)*

*وإليك بعض البشارات التي وردت في بعض الأناجيل :*



*البشارة الأولى :*

*" قال يوحنا الإنجيلي: قال يسوع المسيح في الفصل الخامس عشر من إنجيله: "إن الفارقليط روح الحقّ الذي يرسله أبي هو يعلمكم كلّ شيء"**(2)**.*

*(فالفارقليط)  هو: محمّد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أرسله الله بعد المسيح، وهو  الذي علّم الناس كلّ شيء، قال يهودي لرجل من الصحابة**(3)**: علمكم نبيّكم كلّ شيء حتى الخراء؟ فقال أجل: "لقد نهى أن يستقبل أحدنا القبلة ببول أو غائط"**(4)** .* 

*وقد سماه المسيح (روح الحقّ) وذلك غاية المدحة وأعلى درجات المنحة.*

* وقد  اختلف النصارى في تفسير لفظة الفارقليط على أقوال: فقيل: إنه (الحماد).  وقيل: (الحامد). وقيل: (المعز). وأكثر النصارى على أنه (المخلِّص). فإن  فرّعنا عليه فلا خفاء بكون محمّد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مخلِّصاً  للناس من الكفر والمعاصي والجهل. ومنقذهم من دركات الهلاك بإرشادهم إلى  توحيد الله وعبادته.*

* قال عليه السلام: "**إني آخذ بحجركم وأنتم تقحمون في النار**"**(5)*

*وبذلك سمّى المسيح نفسه في الإنجيل؛ إذ قال: "إني لم آت لأدين العالم بل لأخلّص العالم"**(6)**.* 

*والنصارى يقرؤون في صلاتهم: "يا والدة الإله لقد ولدتي لنا  مخلّصاً". وإذا كان المسيح مخلّصاً لا بدّ من مخلص آخر لأمته.*

*فأما على بقية الأقوال، فليس لفظ أقرب إلى محمّد من الحامد والحماد. فقد وضح أن (الفارقليط) هو: محمّد عليه السلام**(7)** .*


(1) بشائر الرسالة المحمدية للمستشار محمد عزت الطهطاوي ، ط : مكتبة النور ـ

(2)  ورد النّصّ في الإنجيل14/26،كالآتي:"وأما المعزى الروح القدس الذي سيرسله  الأب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كلّ شيء ويذكركم بكلّ ما قلته لكم". وقد وردت بشارات  الأناجيل المصرخة بلفظ(الفارقليط)ف  ي المراجع الآتية:الدين والدولة  ص174،185، أعلام النبوة ص211-213، الجواب الصّحيح 4/6-8، هداية الحيارى ص  117-134، تحفة الأريب ص 267-270، الإعلام بمناقب ص 203، للعامري، الإعلام ص  268-270، للقرطبي، النصيحة الإيمانية ص 319-320، مقامع هامات ص 550، محمّد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ص 219، 229، عبد الأحد داود، محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم  ص 72، إبراهيم خليل، الرسالة السبعية بإبطال الديانة اليهودية ص 40،  للمهتدي إلى الإسلام الحبر إسرائيل ابن القطان شموئيل الأورشليمي، الفصل في  الملل والنحل1/195،الأجوبة الفاخرة ص165،168، السيرةالنبوية1/295، لابن  هشام.ـ 

(3) هو سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه. والقائل له ذلك هو: رجل من المشركين وليس من اليهود كما ذكر المؤلِّف

 (4)  أخرجه مسلم ، كتاب الطهارة ، باب الاستطابة ( 262 ) وأبو داود ، كتاب  الطهارة ، باب كراهية استقبال القبلة عند قضاء الحاجة ( 7 )، والترمذي ،  كتاب الطهارة ، اللستنجاء بالحجارة ( 16 )وقال : حديث حسن صحيح . 

(5) أخرجه البخاري ، كتاب الرقاق ، باب الانتهاء عن المعاصي ( 6483 ) 

(6) يوحنا 47 / 12 . 

(7)إن  الطبعات الحديثة للأناجيل لا توجد فيها لفظة: (فارقليط). وأبدلت بألفاظ  أخرى مثل: (المُعزي، المحامي، المعين، المخلص، الوكيل، الشافع). علماً بأن  كلمة (الفارقليط) كانت موجودة في الترجمة العربية للأناجيل المطبوعة في  لندن سنة 1821م، 1831م، 1844م. وقد وقفت على مخطوطة لترجمة التوراة والزبور  والإنجيل في إسطنبول بمكتبه عاطف أفندي تحت رقم: (7). وفيها ذكرت لفظة  (الفارقليط). ومعلوم لدينا أن اليهود والنصارى يسعون إلى إخفاء البشارات  بالنبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم من كتبهم المقدسة لديهم أو تحريف معناها. وذلك  مما أخبرنا الله عزوجل عنهم فقال تعالى: {الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَإِنَّ  فَرِيقاً مِنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ [سورة  البقرة، الآية: 146]. فما معنى كلمة: (فارقليط) التي اخلف النصارى في  معناها؟ إن (فارقليط) معربة من كلمة: (بيركليتوس) اليونانية) التي تعني  اسم: أحمد، صيغة المبالغة من الحمد. والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة منها:

1- شهادة العلامة علي بن ربنّ الطبري - الذي كان مسيحياً فأسلم - في القرن الثالث الهجري بذلك في كتابه: الدين والدولة ص 184.

2-  إن هذه الكلمة كانت سبباً في إسلام القس الأسباني: أنسلم تورميدا في القرن  التاسع الهجري بعدما أخبره أستاذه القسيس (نقلاً ومرتيل) - بعد إلحاح منه -  أن الفارقليط هو اسم من أسماء محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم. فكان ذلك سبباً  في إشهار إسلامه وتغيير اسمه إلى عبد الله الترجمان وتأليف كتابه: تحفة  الأريب في الرّدّ على أهل الصليب، وذكر فيه قصته مفصلة. ر: ص: 65-75.

3-  شهادة القسيس (دافيد بنجامين كلداني) - الذي هداه الله إلى الإسلام وغيّر  اسمه إلى: (عبد الأحد داود) - في كتابه القيم: (محمّد في الكتاب المقدس)  بذلك فقد وضح فيه أن الفارقليط ليس هو الروح القدس وليس أي شيء يدعيه  النصارى، وإنما هو اسم محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وبيّن ذلك بأدلة من نصوص  الأناجيل وقواميس اللغة اليونانية. (ر: ص: 207-229 من كتابه المذكور).

4-  ذكر الأستاذ عبد الوهّاب النجار في قصص الأنبياء ص 397، 398، أنه كان في  سنة 1894م زميل دراسة اللغة العربية للمستشرق الإيطالي. (كارلو نالينو) وقد  سأله النجار في ليلة 27/7/1311هـ ما معنى: (بيريكلتوس)؟. فأجابه قائلاً:  إن القسس يقولون إن هذه الكلمة معناها: (المعزي). فقال النجار: إني أسأل  الدكتور كارلونالينو الحاصل على الدكتوراه في آداب اليهود باللغة اليونانية  القديمة.ولست أسأل قسيساً.فقال:إن معناها:"الذي له حمد كثير".فقال النجار:  هل ذلك يوافق أفعل التفضيل من حمد؟ فقال الدكتور: نعم. فقال النجار: إن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أسماء (أحمد) فقال الدكتور: يا أخي أنت  كثيراً ثم افترقا. (ر: للتوسع في المزيد من الأدلة: إظهار الحق ص 511-514،  دراسة الكتب المقدسة ص 125-129، موريس بوكادي).

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
الدكتور فالح بن محمد بن فالح الصغيّر

الحلقة(109)

تابع بشارات الإنجيل بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*


*البشارة الثانية :*

*"  قال يوحنا التلميذ أيضاً لتلاميذه: "إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي وأنا  أطلب من الأب أن يعطيكم فارقليطاً آخر يثبت معكم إلى الأبد. روح الحقّ الذي  لم يطق العالم أن يقبلوه؛ لأنهم لم يعرفوه. ولست أدعكم أيتاماً لأني  سآتيكم عن قريب"**(1)** .*

*قد  نقلنا تفسيرهم (للفارقليط) وأنه على صحيح أقوالهم: (المُخلِّص) وقد ذكر  المسيح أنه لا بدّ من (فارقليط) آخر يثبت إلى الأبد. وثبوت النبي إلى الأبد  ممتنع. فلم يبق إلاّ حمل الكلام على الشريعة التي جاء بها النبيّ. وهذه  شريعة نبيّنا صلى الله عليه وسلم باقية على أس قويم ومنهج من الحقّ مستقيم.  لا تنقض بوفاقه ولا تنقرض ولا يتخلل الخلل خلالها ولا يعترض. وذلك نظير  قوله تعالى: (* *وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّين** ).* *[سورة الأحزاب، الآية: 41]**. وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (* *لا نبي بعدي** )**(2)*

*فالنصارى في ذلك بين أمرين:* 

*وهو إما أن يقولوا: إنه محمّد رسول الله.* 

*وإما  أن يقولوا: إن المسيح أخلف قوله ولم يفِ بوعده وتركهم أيتاماً بغير نبيّ  يتكفل بأمورهم ولم يأتهم عن قريب كما وعد، بل إنما أراد أن هذا النبيّ  المخلص هو الذي يأتيهم عن قريب.* 

*ولم أر أحداً من النصارى يحسن تحقيق مجيء هذا (الفارقليط) الموعود به. إذ بعضم يزعم أنه ألسن نارية نزلت من السماء على التلاميذ**(3)**ففعلوا الآيات والعجائب.* 

*وذلك  خلاف ما أخبر به المسيح؛ إذ المسيح ذكر (فارقليطاً) آخر. وذلك يشير إلى  أوّل تقدم لهم. وهذه الألسن لم يتقدم محيؤها ولم تعرف أوّلاً.* 

*ثم  ذلك كذب من قائله؛ إذ سِير التلاميذ تشهد بأنهم بعد المسيح امتهنوا  تقتيلاً وعذبوا بأنواع العذاب. وذلك تكذيب لمن زعم أنه نزل عليهم من السماء  ألسن من نار تؤيدهم على أعدائهم.* 

*ثم  المسيح يقول: إن هذا (الفارقليط) الآخر يأتي بعده ويدوم مع الناس إلى  الأبد ويعلّم الخلائق كلّ شيء. وأنه قد سمي روح الحقّ. فكيف تقول النصارى  إنه هو هذا الذي يزعمون أنه ألسنة من نار نزلت ثم انقضت ومضت ولم تدم إلى  الأبد ولم تعلّم أحداً شيئاً؟!.* 

*هل هذا إلاّ جهل من قائله، وحمل لكلام الأنبياء والرسل على الخلف والكذب؟!*

*فقد  وضح أن هذا الموعود به على لسان المسيح إنما هو محمّد رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم. وقد وصفه المسيح: "بأنه لم يطق العالم أن يقبلوه؛ لأنهم لم  يعرفوه".* 

*يريد  أنه يأتي في زمن الغالب على أهله عبادة الأوثان وتعظيم الصلبان وسجر  النيران، قد نبتت على ذلك أجسادهم وثبتت عليه آباؤهم وأجدادهم فما راعهم  إلاّ رسول قد جاءهم من التوحيد بما لم يعرفوه، وهاجم جمعهم بفطم ما ألفوه  فقالوا (**وَمَا سَمِعْنَا بِهَذَا فِي آبَائِنَا الْأَوَّلِينَ**)**[ سورة القصص / 36 ]**. وقالوا: (**أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَهاً وَاحِداً إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ**)**[ سورة ص /5 ]**. فلذلك لم يقبلوه والنبيّ على الحقيقة لا يعرفه إلاّ من فاض عليه من فيضه، وارتاض في فسيح روضه.*


(1) يوحنا 15 / 14 ــ 19 


(2) أخرجه البخاري ، كتاب أحاديث الأنبياء ، باب ما ذكر عن بني إسرائيل ( 3455 ) وغيره 

(3) أعمال الرسل 1 / 2 ــ 4

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*السيرة النبوية والشمائل المحمدية
السيرة والشماثل 
د. منى القاسم
الحلقة(110)
*
كلامه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -


عن  عائشة - رضي الله عنها- قالت: " ما كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم-  يسرد سردكم هذا، ولكنه كان يتكلّم بكلام بيّن فصل، يحفظه من جلس إليه"(1).
عن أنس بن مالك قال:" كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- يعيد الكلمة ثلاثا لتعقل عنه"(2).

تطالعنا  كتب السنة الشريفة بما روي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- من الأحاديث في  الأحكام والأخبار بلسان عربي مبين، سهل الألفاظ، واضح المعاني، جزل  العبارة، لا تمله المسامع، ولا تأنفه الخواطر، في سلاسة طبع، وجودة لسان،  وغزارة بيان، وإيجاز مع إعجاز.
لقد  أوتي جوامع الكلم، وبدائع الحكم، وبلاغة القول، بما جمع له - صلى الله  عليه وسلم- من أصالة المنشأ القرشي، وقوة عارضة البادية وجزالتها، ورقة  ألفاظ الحاضرة، إضافة إلى جريان الآي القرآني المبارك على لسانه، والعصمة  الربانية التي لا تنبغي لأحد من بعده.
وكان  الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم- أحظى هذه الأمة بسماع سنته من فِيْهِ الشريف،  وأصدقهم نقلا لصفة كلامه - صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وحسن منطقه، وجودة عبارته.
وهذا الحكم الذي نقلوه عنه ذو دلالات عظيمة منها:
أنهم-  رضي الله عنهم- مورد اللغة العربية، ومنهل الفصاحة والبيان، وأهل الخبرة  والمعرفة باللسان العربي، لم يتسرب إليهم الفساد في اللفظ، ولم يخلّطوا  الكلام، فكان المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم- بشهادتهم في الذروة العليا من  الفصاحة والبلاغة، ومن أحاديثه الجزلة - قليلة المباني عظيمة المعاني- قوله  - صلى الله عليه وسلم-:"* ثلاث من كن فيه وجد  حلاوة الإيمان: أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما، وأن يحب المرء  لا يحبه إلا لله، وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر كما يكره أن يقذف في النار*"(3).

أنهم  لم يحكموا على خطبه أو مواعظه أو نصائحه على حدة في ساعة مؤقتة، أو فترة  محددة، فربما نمّقها، وأولاها عنايته واهتمامه، ولكنه وصف عام دائم لا ينفك  عن منطقه، ولا يتخلف عن قوله، على سائر أحواله من إقامة وسفر، وجهاد  ودعوة، مذ كَرَّمَهُ ربه تبارك وتعالى بآياته، واختاره لختم رسالاته.

منطقه  البهيّ، وحديثه النديّ مكّن أصحابه - رضي الله عنهم- من حفظ سنته في  الصدور، ونقل دقيقها وجليلها لمن بعدهم على الوجه الذي سمعوه من فِيه - صلى  الله عليه وسلم-.
كما  أن أسلوبه الحديثي الخاص يكشف لمن اعتاد سماعه ما ألصق به من الروايات  الباطلة، والأحاديث الموضوعة، وتمييز الصحيح من السقيم، بما تنفر أسماعهم  منه لركاكته، وضعف بنائه، وسخف مراده.
أحب  الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم- النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وأحبوا كلامه  العذب، فكان ملأ السمع، ولذّة القلب، وراحة المشاعر، وعاه من جلس إليه من  كبير أو صغير، ورجل أو امرأة، متقدم في العلم أو مبتدئ فيه، وكذا الحاضر  والبادِ.
ويأتي  دورنا في الاقتداء به في دروسنا ومواعظنا وحياتنا كلها؛ لنتعلم منه فنّ  الحديث الطيّب المحبّب، والأسلوب الجذّاب المهذّب، والحوار البناء، والجواب  العلمي المقنع، والإنصات الحكيم، وغيرها من فنون الكلام المستفادة من سنته  - صلى الله عليه وسلم-، إضافة إلى التنور بأمثاله البديعة، وحكمه الجامعة  المنيعة، والاستشهاد بها في المواقف المناسبة، كقوله:"* لا تظهر الشماتة لأخيك فيرحمه الله ويبتليك* "(4).
في  نفي عائشة - رضي الله عنها- أن يكون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- يسرد  الكلام ويلقيه تباعًا، تنبيه إلى حاجة الخطيب والداعية إلى المواعظ الجزلة،  والدروس الموجزة، والدعوات الجامعة، وتجنب الإطالة المقيتة، والتفاصيل  الدقيقة، اتباعًا لهديه - صلى الله عليه وسلم-:" *إن طول صلاة الرجل وقصر خطبته مئنة من فقهه* "(5)
(* مئنة* ) أي علامة.

*                                                     تكتب هذه السلسلة*
*                                                        د/ منى القاسم*




 (1) - سنن أبي داود ( 4839) و الشمائل النبوية ( 223) قال الألباني: صحيح.
(2) - سنن الترمذي (3640 ) قال أبو عيسى : هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب إنما نعرفه من حديث عبد الله بن المثنى.

(3) - صحيح البخاري (16).
(4) - سنن الترمذي (2506) وقال أبو عيسى : هذا حديث حسن غريب .
(5) - صحيح مسلم (869 ).*
*

----------

